# Release dates for Germany



## Susanne (Jul 24, 2008)

I publish the release dates for Germany in this thread as far as I know them and will also update them in the future 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






*The release date for new collections in Germany is usually now the first of a month.*


	Colour Forms 2.8.2008
	Starflash 2.8.2008
	Cult of Cherry 1.9.2008
	Overrich 1.9.2008
	Suite Array 4.10.2008
	Sheer Minerals 4.10.2008
	Mineralized Line 4.10.2008
	Creme Sheen 4.10.2008
	Mac for Ungaro 4.10. 2008
	MAC for Manish Arora 4.10. 2008
	Red She Said Holiday 3.11.2008
	Passions of Red 3.11.2008
	Adoring Carmine 3.11.2008
	Passionately Red/Viva Glam 3.11.2008
	Little Darlings 6.12.2008
	Kids Helping Kids 6.12.2008
	Enchanting Vermillion Fashion Eye Kit 6.12.2008
	Metal Urge 6.12.2008
	Monogram Couture 6.12.2008
	Chill 3.1.2009
	Dame Edna 3.1.2009
	Lash and Dash 3.1.2009
	Brunette Blonde Redhead 31.1.2009
	CremeTeam 31.1.2009
	Well Defined 31.1.2008
	Hello Kitty 2.3.2009
	Hello Kitty Kouture 2.3.2009
	Grand Duos 2.3.2009
	Colour Ready 4.4.2009
	Viva Glam VI SE 4.4.2009
	Sugar Sweet 2.5.2009
	Rose Romance 2.5.2009
	Double Dazzle Double Lash 2.5.2009
	Style Warriors 30.5.2009
	Colour Craft 3.7.2009
	Naked Honey 3.7.2009
	Graphic Gardens 31.7.2009
	Euristocrats II 31.7.2009
	Baby Bloom 31.7.2009
	Love That Look 31.7.2009
	Makeup Art Cosmetics 31.8.2009
	Nail Lacquer Collection 31.8.2009
	Flirt With Fall 31.8.2009
	MAC in HD 2.10.2009
	Pro Colour Expansion 2.10.2009
	Style Black 2.10.2009
	DSquared 2.10.2009
	Dazzlecream: Does not come to Germany.
	Fall Trend: Does not come to Germany.
	Magic, Mirth, and Mischief! 2.11.2009
	Lip, Eye and Face Kits 2.11.2009
	Lip and Eye Bags 2.11.2009
	Brush Bags 2.11.2009
	Miracles Happen Viva Glam 2.11.2009
	Kids Helping Kids: 2.11.2009
	Mischief Makers mini sets 14.11.2009
	Baroque Boudoir Couture 4.12.2009
	Love Lace: 15.12.2009
	Warm and Cozy: 11.1.2010
	All Ages, All Races, All Sexes: 30.1.2010
	Mineralize Foundation: 30.1.2010
	MAC in Lillyland: February 2010
	Spring Color Forecast:1.3.2010
	Viva Glam: 1.3.2010
	Too Fabulous: 1.3.2010
	Riveting: 1.3.2010
	Tabloid Beauty: 1.3.2010
	Give Me Liberty of London: 31.3.2010
	Art Supplies: 31.3.2010
	Prep for Colour: 31.3.2010
	Pret-A-Papier: 30.4. 2010
	To The Beach: 14.5.2010
	In The Groove: 08.07.2010
	Superglass: 08.07.2010
	Alice + Olivia: Does not come to Germany.
	Dare To Wear: 02.08.2010
	Digi Pops: 02.08.2010
	Fabulous Felines: 01.09.2010
	Pro Longwear: 01.09.2010
	Haute & Naughty Lashes: O1.09.2010
Viva Glam: 01.10.2010
	Nail Trend F/W 10: 01.10.2010
	Venomous Villains: 01.10.2010
	A Tartan Tale (holiday): 2.11.2010
  	Holiday mini sets: 15.11.2010
	MAC & Marcel Wanders - Luxe Couture: 01.12 2010
	Cham Pale: 03.01.2011
	Stylishly Yours: 03.01. 2011
	False Lashes Mascara: 03.01.2011
	Peacocky: February 2011
  	Finally Flawless: February 2011

*Wonder Woman: March 2011*
*Cremeblend Blush - March 2011*
*Future Face: March 2011*

  	Viva Glam Lady Gaga II: April 2011
  	Jeanius - April 2011
  	Sheen Supreme - April 2011

  	Surf Baby - May/June 2011


----------



## Bluebell (Aug 8, 2008)

Thank you so much Susanne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Now I have a great overview about the upcoming collections.
6 Collections in October 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, thats too much for my wallet.


----------



## MAC*alicious (Aug 14, 2008)

6 collections are really too much for my pocket! but i have this *i-need-all-symptom* but my money don't like this... we have to drive in the usa!
i will search swatches to the collections...


----------



## lovebuggyboo (Aug 23, 2008)

Dankeschön


----------



## Susanne (Aug 27, 2008)

*Here will be CoC events in Germany:
*
Breuninger Stuttgart 01.-06.09.08

KaDeWe Berlin 08.-13.09.08

Ludwig Beck München 29.09.-11.10.08


----------



## MAC*alicious (Aug 28, 2008)

CoC will come up at 01.09.? I thought 06.09. omg...my poor wallet...but I need a palette! CoC is to die for...

I don't found swatches of the collections after december exception the chill collection... have you found something susanne?


----------



## Susanne (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC*alicious* 

 
_CoC will come up at 01.09.? I thought 06.09. omg...my poor wallet...but I need a palette! CoC is to die for...

I don't found swatches of the collections after december exception the chill collection... have you found something susanne?_

 
No, there still aren't any pics or swatches from the collections after Chill... There aren't full color stories information neither. But I am sure we will get to know more soon


----------



## Pinayfrench (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks. Do you think it will be the same time for Belgium. I am asking this because we are not so far from each other.


----------



## Susanne (Sep 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pinayfrench* 

 
_Thanks. Do you think it will be the same time for Belgium. I am asking this because we are not so far from each other._

 
Unfortunately I don't know. The release dates for Austria and the UK are different for example, I think it depends on every country. 
But the relesae *months* are the same for Europe!


----------



## Susanne (Oct 2, 2008)

The dates are updated!


----------



## kittykit (Oct 2, 2008)

I guess the release dates for Germany are quite the same with the one here in CZ. The MAC here started running events for CoC a week before.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 8, 2008)

Just saw this thread *bookmarked* thank you!


----------



## chirufus (Oct 11, 2008)

is there anybody who can tell me what a CoC event is please


----------



## Susanne (Oct 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chirufus* 

 
_





is there anybody who can tell me what a CoC event is please
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
MAC offers events for new collections from time to time. There you can get a date for a professional makeover with the new products and can have a look at everything new.


----------



## chirufus (Oct 11, 2008)

Thank you very mush


----------



## Susanne (Oct 17, 2008)

I updated the release date for the holiday collection!


----------



## MAC*alicious (Oct 17, 2008)

is everything from red she said coming out on 03.11.?? is that the info from your lovely ma? (=


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I updated the release date for the holiday collection!_

 
Thank you!


----------



## Susanne (Oct 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC*alicious* 

 
_is everything from red she said coming out on 03.11.?? is that the info from your lovely ma? (=_

 
   Yes, according to my MA the color story Red She Said, Passions of red (palettes) and Adoring Carmine (brush sets and lip bags) will be released Nov. 3rd.

The Little Darling Mini Sets may come later. But my counter won't get them like last year. If I know an exact date for the Little Darlings I will let you know.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Yes, according to my MA the color story *Red She Said, Passions of red (palettes) and Adoring Carmine (brush sets and lip bags) *will be released *Nov. 3rd*._

 
*wallet drops dead* 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_The Little Darling Mini Sets may come later. *But my counter won't get* them like last year. If I know an exact date for the Little Darlings I will let you know._

 
Oh no


----------



## Susanne (Oct 18, 2008)

The Little Darling Sets and the Enchanting Vermillion Fashion Eye Kit will come December 1st!


----------



## Susanne (Oct 18, 2008)

So I called my MA one more time to be really sure about the release dates 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The color story, the palettes and the sets will come November 3rd.

The mini sets and the fashion eye kit will come December 1st.

So the first post in this thread is updated correctly


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_So I called my MA one more time to be really sure about the release dates 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The color story, the palettes and the sets will come *November 3rd*.

The mini sets and the fashion eye kit will come *December 1st*.

So the first post in this thread is updated correctly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*listens to let's dance by david bowie now*


----------



## evah2003 (Oct 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_So I called my MA one more time to be really sure about the release dates 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The color story, the palettes and the sets will come November 3rd.

The mini sets and the fashion eye kit will come December 1st.

So the first post in this thread is updated correctly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Susanne, danke dir für diesen Thread!!
Es ist wirklich hilfreich, die ganzen Daten zu kennen..da kann man schonmal absehen, wofür man sparen muß.


----------



## Susanne (Oct 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *evah2003* 

 
_Susanne, danke dir für diesen Thread!!
Es ist wirklich hilfreich, die ganzen Daten zu kennen..da kann man schonmal absehen, wofür man sparen muß. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ja, sparen kann hier wirklich hilfreich sein


----------



## Susanne (Nov 1, 2008)

Are you all ready for the holiday collection??

Here will be a Red She Said event in Germany:

*Oberpollinger München* 
Neuhauser Straße 18
80331 München
Tel.: 
089 - 21 02 09 88

. 
*"Red" She Said Event*
24.11. - 29.11.2008


----------



## Susanne (Nov 1, 2008)

Red She Said events in Switzerland:

*Globus Bern* 
Spitalgasse 17
3011 Bern
Tel. gratis: 
0800 521 523
Tel.: +4131 311 88 71 

30.10. - 01.11.2008   

*Globus Basel* 
Marktplatz 1/2
4001 Basel
Tel. gratis: 
0800 521 523
Tel.: +4131 311 88 71

11.11.2008

*Douglas Genf* 
Rue de la Croix d' Or 7-9
1204 Genève
Tel. gratis: 
0800 509 509
Tel.: +41 22 311 67 55

14.11.2008

*Globus Genf* 
48, rue du Rhône
1211 Genève 3
Tel. gratis: 
0800 860 760
Tel.: +41 22 810 15 70

15.11.2008


*Jelmoli Zürich* 
Seidengasse 1
8001 Zürich
Tel. gratis: 
0800 821 823
Tel.: +41 44 212 12 71

28.11. - 30.11.2008
05.12. - 07.12.2008

*Manor Luzern
* 
Weggisstrasse 5
6004 Luzern


*"Red" She Said Opening Event*
11.12. - 14.12.2008


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Are you all ready for the holiday collection??

Here will be a Red She Said event in Germany:

*Oberpollinger München* 
Neuhauser Straße 18
80331 München
Tel.: 
089 - 21 02 09 88

. 
*"Red" She Said Event*
24.11. - 29.11.2008_

 
Munich? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It would be so much nicer here in Cologne wouldn't it?


----------



## *JJ* (Nov 1, 2008)

what about austria? no events?


----------



## Susanne (Nov 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Munich? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It would be so much nicer here in Cologne wouldn't it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Susanne (Nov 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **JJ** 

 
_what about austria? no events? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I couldn't find any events in Austria, sorry


----------



## *JJ* (Nov 2, 2008)

trotzdem danke!


----------



## chirufus (Nov 2, 2008)

Tomorrow is the big day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What are you going to buy from the Passion of red collection?

Or any suggestion for my 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Susanne (Nov 2, 2008)

From Passions of Red I want the cool and the smokey eyes palette. 
I would recommend to get at least one palette because of the gorgeous packaging!


----------



## chirufus (Nov 2, 2008)

I have on my list at the moment;

the cool eye pallet  and the fascinating ruby lip pallet.

and from the Adoring Carmine set the one with 129- 219 - 239 - 266 - 316.

I already have from the color form the advanced brush set with 187, and now I still have a doubt about the second brush set because I have already 3 brushes from it and only would buy it for the 252. 
Is that a useful brush?


----------



## Susanne (Nov 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chirufus* 

 
_I have on my list at the moment;

the cool eye pallet  and the fascinating ruby lip pallet.

and from the Adoring Carmine set the one with 129- 219 - 239 - 266 - 316.

I already have from the color form the advanced brush set with 187, and now I still have a doubt about the second brush set because I have already 3 brushes from it and only would buy it for the 252. 
Is that a useful brush?_

 
   I prefer the 239 or the 242. The 252 is bigger, but great for applying pigments.


----------



## chirufus (Nov 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I prefer the 239 or the 242. The 252 is bigger, but great for applying pigments._

 





Thank you very mush for the info, it relay helps.


----------



## Susanne (Nov 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chirufus* 

 
_





Thank you very mush for the info, it relay helps._

 
You are welcome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enjoy the holiday collection!


----------



## chirufus (Nov 3, 2008)

I hate Belgium
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, I went to the MAC store today and...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the passion of red colletion wasn't there
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







. And they couldn't tell me when it's coming... and last Thursday with the opening from the shop they told me that it was for today.


----------



## Susanne (Nov 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chirufus* 

 
_I hate Belgium
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, I went to the MAC store today and...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the passion of red colletion wasn't there
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







. And they couldn't tell me when it's coming... and last Thursday with the opening from the shop they told me that it was for today._

 
  I am sorry! I hope you will get the collection soon as well!


----------



## chirufus (Nov 3, 2008)

This afternoon I have called the Mac store in Antwerp (15 min drive) and they tolled me that it will be released tomorrow... let's hope.

But I already have a backup plan... at the moment I have a week off... if it's not coming out... I will drive to Aachen on Thursday.


----------



## Susanne (Nov 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chirufus* 

 
_This afternoon I have called the Mac store in Antwerp (15 min drive) and they tolled me that it will be released tomorrow... let's hope.

But I already have a backup plan... at the moment I have a week off... if it's not coming out... I will drive to Aachen on Thursday._

 

Great idea! And Aachen is a nice town


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Great idea! And Aachen is a nice town 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I love their christmas fair!


----------



## Susanne (Nov 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_I love their christmas fair! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## chirufus (Nov 3, 2008)

Yes, I know.
Normally we drive every 8 to 10 weeks to go shopping there.

I think it's because of my roots


----------



## chirufus (Nov 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_I love their christmas fair! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





and at the MAC counter (Douglas) works a very friendly girl.


----------



## Susanne (Nov 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chirufus* 

 
_





and at the MAC counter (Douglas) works a very friendly girl._

 
  I am sure I will come to Aachen again before Christmas. I will visit the counter there!


----------



## bis (Nov 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Munich? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It would be so much nicer here in Cologne wouldn't it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
No, it would not be nicer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Let's see if I can make it to the event.
Thanks for finding out Susanne.


----------



## bis (Nov 10, 2008)

Will the Monogram Collection be available everywhere?
I would like to try the Mystery Powder. Anyone already tried it?


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bis* 

 
_*No, it would not be nicer*




Let's see if I can make it to the event.
Thanks for finding out Susanne._


----------



## Susanne (Nov 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bis* 

 
_Will the Monogram Collection be available everywhere?
I would like to try the Mystery Powder. Anyone already tried it?_

 
No, I guess just München, Düsseldorf, Berlin, Köln and Hamburg.


----------



## bis (Nov 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_






_

 
Okokok, we can agree on Munich *and* Cologne?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Although up to now I thought the events were not what I expected.


----------



## _Ella_ (Nov 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chirufus* 

 
_





and at the MAC counter (Douglas) works a very friendly girl._

 

Who helped you out? I love the girls there! I bought, once again, too many 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I need even more.. And by the way, Kids helping Kids was already out today...


----------



## chirufus (Nov 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *_Ella_* 

 
_Who helped you out? I love the girls there! I bought, once again, too many 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I need even more.. And by the way, Kids helping Kids was already out today..._

 
I can't resist that counter
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[FONT=&quot], because of that very friendly girl, she already gave me a lot of good suggestions and ideas
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.[/FONT] She has long kind a red hair. She really rocks


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bis* 

 
_Okokok, we can agree on Munich *and* Cologne?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Although up to now I thought the events were not what I expected._

 





 Ok! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'd love to go to an event soon. Hopefully there will be one event for a release of a collection. Maybe HK?


----------



## Susanne (Nov 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_





 Ok! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'd love to go to an event soon. Hopefully there will be one event for a release of a collection. Maybe HK? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
If there is a HK event in Cologne I will come!!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_If there is a HK event in Cologne I will come!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 




The MAs where so pretty dressed up for the RSS release day! They sure will do that for HK, too.
We need a HK event!
Can't wait for more informations for this collection!


----------



## Susanne (Nov 11, 2008)

I guess we will get the first HK pics and info at the beginning of December 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Like last year with Fafi.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 11, 2008)

I will start the countdown!


----------



## chirufus (Nov 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_If there is a HK event in Cologne I will come!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Me to


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chirufus* 

 
_Me to
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 





There should be an official specktra get-together here then!


----------



## Susanne (Nov 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_





There should be an official specktra get-together here then! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## chirufus (Nov 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_





There should be an official specktra get-together here then! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 with a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




at the mac store.


----------



## _Ella_ (Nov 12, 2008)

International MAC meet at Cologne? All armed with lots of black bags 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











@ chirufus; she´s such a doll! She always gives me great advice


----------



## chirufus (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi girls good evening


----------



## Susanne (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## chirufus (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi Suzanne,Did you already do your examination?


----------



## Susanne (Nov 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chirufus* 

 
_Hi Suzanne,Did you already do your examination?_

 
 No, the date is next Monday, Nov. 17th


----------



## chirufus (Nov 13, 2008)

Believe in your self and everything will be ok


----------



## Susanne (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## _Ella_ (Nov 13, 2008)

We´ll keep our fingers crossed for you! Good luck!


----------



## bis (Nov 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_No, I guess just München, Düsseldorf, Berlin, Köln and Hamburg._

 
I hope the counter in Duesseldorf is close to you, so you can get the stuff.

Good luck tomorrow


----------



## Susanne (Nov 29, 2008)

Update!!

Little Darlings               *6.12.2008* 
Kids Helping Kids           *6.12.2008* 
Enchanting Vermillion Fashion Eye Kit    *6.12.2008* 
Metal Urge                 *6.12.2008*
Monogram Couture      *6.12.2008*


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Update!!

Little Darlings               *6.12.2008* 
Kids Helping Kids           *6.12.2008* 
Enchanting Vermillion Fashion Eye Kit    *6.12.2008* 
Metal Urge                 *6.12.2008*
Monogram Couture      *6.12.2008*_

 
Thank you, hon!


----------



## Susanne (Nov 29, 2008)

Little Darlings and Monogram won't be available everywhere.

Just in Berlin, Köln, Düsseldorf, Hamburg, München and Stuttgart.


----------



## *JJ* (Nov 30, 2008)

the little darlings are already available in austria!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **JJ** 

 
_the little darlings are already available in austria!_

 
How naughty! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Eventually they aren't available here in Cologne until December 6th!


----------



## Susanne (Nov 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **JJ** 

 
_the little darlings are already available in austria!_

 

We are always late here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't start talking about Electroflash and Sonic Chic this summer


----------



## bis (Dec 1, 2008)

So are the little darlings worth getting?


----------



## *JJ* (Dec 1, 2008)

yes! i bought both pigment sets, love them. i'm a huge pigment fan, those jars last forever. however, there are some pigments i'd like to try or just wear a couple of times but i don't buy them because i know i don't need the full size. so instead of buying samples i buy these sets. i think all pigments should be available in these mini versions as well and if you like them, you buy the regular sizes.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 1, 2008)

Oh did you buy them here in Germany? They weren't there at my local pro store today.


----------



## *JJ* (Dec 1, 2008)

no, in austria


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 1, 2008)

Lucky you


----------



## leogecko (Dec 1, 2008)

Maybe the little darlings are available online, they´re already shown on the Douglas-homepage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and they were available at Beck in Munich today.
And they started selling Metal Urge in many cities (like Mannheim) also.

I bought a Metal-X but now I don´t dare to use it because of the "crease-factor"


----------



## kittykit (Dec 3, 2008)

Little Darlings and Metal Urge are now available in Prague! You're lucky cuz you get the Manish collection but not us here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm always checking this thread out because the release dates in Prague is quite close to the ones in Germany.


----------



## Susanne (Dec 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bis* 

 
_So are the little darlings worth getting?_

 
I saw them in real on Wednesdeay and they are worth getting it


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 5, 2008)

I am in love with the cool pigments set! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But if Nele 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hadn't helped here I probably hadn't had a chance to get my hands on them! Douglas online is chaos as usual lately and in the pro store here they were sold out yesterday! And they said a couple of days ago that they won't be available before this Saturday.. go figure! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




a little edit:
I've got the pink lipglass set too and.. well.. more love! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I love the little darlings!


----------



## chirufus (Dec 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_I am in love with the cool pigments set! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But if Nele 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hadn't helped here I probably hadn't had a chance to get my hands on them! Douglas online is chaos as usual lately and in the pro store here they were sold out yesterday! And they said a couple of days ago that they won't be available before this Saturday.. go figure! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




a little edit:
I've got the pink lipglass set too and.. well.. more love! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I love the little darlings!_

 
That's  what friends are for...to help eight other


----------



## kittykit (Dec 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I saw them in real on Wednesdeay and they are worth getting it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I second that. I think they're great values!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chirufus* 

 
_That's  what friends are for...to help eight other
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Dec 13, 2008)

Danke für die info.. freue mich schon auf die Hello Kitty Collection


----------



## Susanne (Dec 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SiCiLyGiRl* 

 
_Danke für die info.. freue mich schon auf die Hello Kitty Collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Susanne (Dec 13, 2008)

I updated the release dates on the first page!


----------



## Lauudd (Jan 2, 2009)

Does anybod know when and where are the next events?
And where is cheaper, London or Germany?


----------



## User37 (Jan 3, 2009)

def. london! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 especially now because the euro is so strong.


----------



## _Ella_ (Jan 3, 2009)

We have a MAC technique event the 27th in Aachen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I signed up last week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I´m also so curious for BBR


----------



## Susanne (Jan 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lauudd* 

 
_Does anybod know when and where are the next events?_

 
*M.A.C im Douglas Köln * 
Schildergasse 39
50667 Köln
Tel.: 0221 – 25 77 381 
*M.A.C Technique
*Thema: Augen
05. Januar 2009

 *M.A.C im Douglas Wiesbaden* Kirchgasse 42-44
65183 Wiesbaden
Tel.: 0611 – 30 64 64 *M.A.C Technique
*Thema: Augen
07. Januar 2009

 *M.A.C im Breuninger Sindelfingen* Tilsiter Straße 15
71065 Sindelfingen
Tel.: 07031 – 463 88 55 *M.A.C Technique*
Thema: Foundation
08. Januar 2009

 *M.A.C im Breuninger Nürnberg* Karolinenstraße 34
90402 Nürnberg
Tel.: 0911 – 234 2579 *M.A.C Technique*
Thema: Augen
08. Januar 2009

 *M.A.C im Ludwig Beck* Marienplatz 11
80331 München
Tel.: 089 – 29 16 01 73 *M.A.C Technique*
Thema: Lippen + Augen
15. Januar 2009

 *M.A.C im Breuninger Stuttgart* Marktstraße 1-3
70173 Stuttgart 
Tel.: 0711 – 2 36 84 28 *M.A.C Technique*
Thema: Foundation
15. Januar 2009

 *M.A.C im Oberpollinger* Neuhauser Straße 18
80331 München
Tel.: 089 – 21 02 09 88 *M.A.C Technique*
Thema: Lippen + Augen
22. Januar 2009

 *M.A.C im Breuninger Karlsruhe* Kaiserstr. 96
76133 Karlsruhe 
Tel.: 0721 – 120 88 02 *M.A.C Technique*
Thema: Foundation
26. Januar 2009

 *M.A.C im Douglas Aachen* Adalbertstraße 37
52062 Aachen
Tel.: 0241 – 22 100 *M.A.C Technique*
Thema: Augen
27. Januar 2009


----------



## _Ella_ (Jan 9, 2009)

*M.A.C im Douglas Aachen* Adalbertstraße 37
52062 Aachen
Tel.: 0241 – 22 100 *M.A.C Technique*
Thema: Augen
27. Januar 2009


me = very excited


----------



## Carrie Ann (Jan 20, 2009)

When will "Well defined" be released?


----------



## Susanne (Jan 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Carrie Ann* 

 
_When will "Well defined" be released?_

 

I don't know yet. I will meet my MA on Friday and ask her!!


----------



## chirufus (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks for the update.


----------



## Susanne (Jan 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Carrie Ann* 

 
_When will "Well defined" be released?_

 

"Well Defined" will be released in May in the US. So I guess June for us


----------



## leogecko (Jan 21, 2009)

My MA showed me the Studio Sculpt Foundation
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  and the conceiler today and told me, that it will be released beginning of February together with Blonde, Brunette, Redhead.


----------



## Susanne (Jan 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *leogecko* 

 
_My MA showed me the Studio Sculpt Foundation
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  and the conceiler today and told me, that it will be released beginning of February together with Blonde, Brunette, Redhead._

 

Thank you!!


----------



## bis (Jan 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *leogecko* 

 
_My MA showed me the Studio Sculpt Foundation
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  and the conceiler today and told me, that it will be released beginning of February together with Blonde, Brunette, Redhead._

 
Woa, that sounds like  good news. Could you test the product as well? TIA


----------



## leogecko (Jan 24, 2009)

I tried the foundation and I absolutely love it! 
It feels very smooth and moisturising (not oily), has light to medium coverage and doesn´t creep into fine lines. I think it´s great for sensitive, dry skin and summertime.


----------



## Carrie Ann (Jan 25, 2009)

Wow, this is good news! Im so excited
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 When a limited edition by Bobbi Brown has been released I asked the MA for a date- is this possible at MAC, too? What does it cost?


----------



## Carrie Ann (Jan 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_"Well Defined" will be released in May in the US. So I guess June for us 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ääähm, how can Well Defined be release in June and the foundation (as leogecko told us) come next week?


----------



## Susanne (Jan 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Carrie Ann* 

 
_Ääähm, how can Well Defined be release in June and the foundation (as leogecko told us) come next week?_

 






 Sorry!! The specktra color story information still says May for the US. This would mean June for us.

My MA has update at the beginning of February 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will ask her.


----------



## Susanne (Jan 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Carrie Ann* 

 
_Wow, this is good news! Im so excited
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 When a limited edition by Bobbi Brown has been released I asked the MA for a date- is this possible at MAC, too? What does it cost?_

 

Yes, you can get a makeover at a MAC counter, too. It is not that cheap but I am not sure what you have to pay exactly...


----------



## Susanne (Jan 26, 2009)

*Update:*

We will get Well Defined in March with Hello Kitty and CremeTeam!!


----------



## Susanne (Jan 26, 2009)

Update on the first page!


----------



## Susanne (Jan 29, 2009)

BBR and Cremeteam will be released this Saturday, January 31th!


----------



## Yagmur (Jan 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_BBR and Cremeteam will be released this Saturday, January 31th!_

 
I wanted to post just the same, Susanne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I went to my MAC Counter today and asked for BBR. My MA told me that they are released on this Saturday.
I have seen the MSF and I love, love, love Blonde


----------



## *JJ* (Jan 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_BBR and Cremeteam will be released this Saturday, January 31th!_

 
some of these are already up on douglas.de!


----------



## Susanne (Feb 4, 2009)

News for you!!

Hello Kitty Kouture and Sugar Sweet will be exclusive collections here!

Only available at

Ludwig Beck München
KaDeWe Berlin
Breuninger Stuttgart
MAC Store Düsseldorf

Sugar Sweet will be released in April here.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_News for you!!

 Hello Kitty Kouture and *Sugar Sweet will be exclusive collections here*!

*Only available at

Ludwig Beck München
KaDeWe Berlin
Breuninger Stuttgart
MAC Store Düsseldorf* 

Sugar Sweet will be released in April here._

 





 Thanks hun!


----------



## MACina (Feb 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_News for you!!

Hello Kitty Kouture and Sugar Sweet will be exclusive collections here!

Only available at

Ludwig Beck München
KaDeWe Berlin
Breuninger Stuttgart
MAC Store Düsseldorf

Sugar Sweet will be released in April here._

 

Thank you Susanne!

Very good to know.....


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 6, 2009)

My MA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 said that too today. No Kitty Kouture and no Sugar Sweet here at the Pro Store.


----------



## Susanne (Feb 6, 2009)

Update until June on the first page! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Grand Duos will come with Hello Kitty!


----------



## Yagmur (Feb 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Update until June on the first page! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Grand Duos will come with Hello Kitty!_

 





 Oh no


----------



## Susanne (Feb 6, 2009)

We got last year Fafi and the Beauty Powder Blushes on one day


----------



## Yagmur (Feb 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_





We got last year Fafi and the Beauty Powder Blushes on one day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Habe leider beide LE's verpasst...






 Kommt Kitty Kouture mit Hello Kitty zusammen raus?!


----------



## Corvs Queen (Feb 6, 2009)

Susanne, thank you so much for keeping us up to date. I know that Austria usually gets stuff a bit earlier than Germany but it really helps to have some sort of idea when things will be released. Thank you for all you do.


----------



## Susanne (Feb 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Habe leider beide LE's verpasst...




*Kommt Kitty Kouture mit Hello Kitty zusammen raus?!*_

 
Ja, HK und HK Kouture kommen hier zusammen raus!

We will get HK and HK Kouture on one day!


----------



## Susanne (Feb 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Corvs Queen* 

 
_Susanne, thank you so much for keeping us up to date. I know that Austria usually gets stuff a bit earlier than Germany but it really helps to have some sort of idea when things will be released. Thank you for all you do. _

 






 I love to keep you updated!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_





 I love to keep you updated! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 








 Thank you so much hun!


----------



## leogecko (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks for the update!!
Gran Duos and HK on one day?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Are there new infos about the price of the Gran Duos? There were some rumors about 40€(??) a piece.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *leogecko* 

 
_Thanks for the update!!
Gran Duos and HK on one day?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Are there new infos about the price of the Gran Duos? There were some rumors about 40€(??) a piece._

 
They are 40 Singapore dollars I think. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



That is were the rumor of 40 US dollars came from first.


----------



## Susanne (Feb 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *leogecko* 

 
_Thanks for the update!!
Gran Duos and HK on one day?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Are there new infos about the price of the Gran Duos? There were some rumors about 40€(??) a piece._

 

The mineralized blushes with Sonic Chic were 22 €. I guess these duos won't cost more than 25 €


----------



## Susanne (Feb 9, 2009)

Here will be Hello Kitty events:

*Ludwig Beck, München*
02.03.-14.03.09

089/29160173

*KaDeWe, Berlin*
16.03. - 21.03.09

030/21474038

*Breuninger, Stuttgart*
30.03 - 04.04.09

0711/2368428


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Here will be Hello Kitty events:

*Ludwig Beck, München*
02.03.-14.03.09

089/29160173

*KaDeWe, Berlin*
16.03. - 21.03.09

030/21474038

*Breuninger, Stuttgart*
30.03 - 04.04.09

0711/2368428_

 








 No Cologne.. again? With such a big release?


----------



## Susanne (Feb 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_








 No Cologne.. again? With such a big release? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 I wanted to come to Cologne for the event...


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_





 I wanted to come to Cologne for the event... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 We would have so much fun! First Starbucks and then the event! 
But now we won't.. thanks MAC!


----------



## Yagmur (Feb 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_





 We would have so much fun! First Starbucks and then the event! 
But now we won't.. thanks MAC! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 Jeanette, pick Susanne up and come to Munich, we have Starbucks + Hello Kitty Event


----------



## bis (Feb 14, 2009)

No Cologne? So sorry. I was hoping that the Pro store there will do an event.
So no HK bags for you?


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bis* 

 
_No Cologne? So sorry. I was hoping that the Pro store there will do an event.
*So no HK bags for you?*



_

 





 Probably.


----------



## Susanne (Feb 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_





 Probably. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## bis (Feb 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_





 Probably. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_






_

 





Hopefully they do not only have the bags for the event, but everywhere.
*keepingfingerscrossed*


----------



## Susanne (Feb 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bis* 

 
_





Hopefully they do not only have the bags for the event, but everywhere.
*keepingfingerscrossed*_

 

This would be new, but why not??


----------



## bis (Feb 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_This would be new, but why not??_

 
Exactly. And the US girls said they got the bags not only during events.


----------



## Susanne (Feb 16, 2009)

It is confirmed that we will get HK and Grand Duos already Monday, March 2nd


----------



## *JJ* (Feb 18, 2009)

are you sure about the grad duos? they won't be released in the US until march 12th.


----------



## Susanne (Feb 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **JJ** 

 
_are you sure about the grad duos? they won't be released in the US until march 12th._

 

Yes I am sure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We got the Beauty Powder Blushes last year with Fafi as well, that was earlier than the US release date, too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Once a year we get a collection earlier here


----------



## *JJ* (Feb 19, 2009)

yaaaay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i just got an invite to the hello kitty event, maybe they'll already have the grand duo stuff too!


----------



## Corvs Queen (Feb 19, 2009)

I'll be attending the release party so if any of you fine ladies see me and the hubby, please come and say hi.


----------



## lisalovescpt (Feb 22, 2009)

Hey ladies,

I'll be going to Hamburg next weekend. Shopping and theatre... 

I was wondering if you can make some recommendations as to which MAC store/counter in Hamburg to go to?


----------



## Susanne (Feb 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lisalovescpt* 

 
_Hey ladies,

I'll be going to Hamburg next weekend. Shopping and theatre... 

I was wondering if you can make some recommendations as to which MAC store/counter in Hamburg to go to?_

 

Here you can find MAC in Hamburg:

*Parfümerie Douglas*
          AKZ Alstertal
                     22391                      Hamburg


*M·A·C*
          Mönckebergstraße 10
                     20095                      Hamburg


*M·A·C*
          Neuer Wall 18
                     20354                      Hamburg


The first one is a counter, the last two are stores. 

Enjoy!


----------



## lisalovescpt (Feb 22, 2009)

hey susanne,

thanks for your answer. I actually found those informations already. I was just wondering if one of you had been there already and could recommend a specific one (because of great/friendly MAs or beautiful store etc). I know that every MAC shop is like heaven, just wanted to find out if one has the extra icing on the cake (if that makes sence to anybody  ).


----------



## Susanne (Feb 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lisalovescpt* 

 
_hey susanne,

thanks for your answer. I actually found those informations already. I was just wondering if one of you had been there already and could recommend a specific one (because of great/friendly MAs or beautiful store etc). I know that every MAC shop is like heaven, just wanted to find out if one has the extra icing on the cake (if that makes sence to anybody  )._

 






 Sorry, can't help you here


----------



## Yagmur (Feb 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lisalovescpt* 

 
_Hey ladies,

I'll be going to Hamburg next weekend. Shopping and theatre... 

I was wondering if you can make some recommendations as to which MAC store/counter in Hamburg to go to?_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Here you can find MAC in Hamburg:

*Parfümerie Douglas*
          AKZ Alstertal
                     22391                      Hamburg


*M·A·C*
          Mönckebergstraße 10
                     20095                      Hamburg


*M·A·C*
          Neuer Wall 18
                     20354                      Hamburg


The first one is a counter, the last two are stores. 

Enjoy!_

 
MAC @ Douglas is just a counter, so maybe they don't have everything you want.
MAC @ Neuerwall is a freestanding Store but not that big like the one @ Mönckebergstrasse. I like the MA at Neuer Wall more. They are really nice and very helpful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hope that helps


----------



## lisalovescpt (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks Yagmur, now I know which one to go to for sure!


----------



## crystalic_oxyge (Feb 26, 2009)

omg... cant believe that!!! were definately doomed!!!! hello kitty +(!!!!!!!) kitty kouture + (!!!!!!!) grand duos!?!?! how am i supposed to spend so much money on makeup in one month? =(


----------



## Susanne (Feb 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *crystalic_oxyge* 

 
_omg... cant believe that!!! were definately doomed!!!! hello kitty +(!!!!!!!) kitty kouture + (!!!!!!!) grand duos!?!?! how am i supposed to spend so much money on makeup in one month? =(_

 
I am saving for it since weeks


----------



## Corvs Queen (Feb 26, 2009)

My hubby told me to get what I want because it's an early Birthday present from him. Also, the following day after the release party at Ludwig Beck, I will have to have my wisdom teeth cut out. Good thing I will have loads of MAC to console me.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Corvs Queen* 

 
_My hubby told me to get what I want because it's an early Birthday present from him. _

 








 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Corvs Queen* 

 
_Also, the following day after the release party at Ludwig Beck, I will have to have my wisdom teeth cut out. Good thing I will have loads of MAC to console me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I hope everything will went well and you will get well soon!


----------



## Corvs Queen (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks so much Jeanette. I know that I'll be in pain and swollen for a while but to be honest I can't wait to have them gone. Then they can't give me headaches anymore. WOOT!


----------



## Corvs Queen (Feb 26, 2009)

Just a heads up to the German and Austrian gals here, Douglas already has the Hello Kitty collection on it's website. Just FYI.


----------



## Susanne (Feb 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Corvs Queen* 

 
_Thanks so much Jeanette. I know that I'll be in pain and swollen for a while but to be honest I can't wait to have them gone. Then they can't give me headaches anymore. WOOT!  _

 

I feel with you, I have mine out already.


----------



## *JJ* (Feb 27, 2009)

i'm soooo looking forward to today's HK event


----------



## Susanne (Feb 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **JJ** 

 
_i'm soooo looking forward to today's HK event 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Enjoy!!


----------



## bellagloss (Feb 28, 2009)

i just saw today that Douglas has some Hello Kitty already online, but then when i try to put them into my bag, it says they are not available 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



they better not be sold out already 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




anyone knows something???


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bellagloss* 

 
_i just saw today that Douglas has some Hello Kitty already online, but then when i try to put them into my bag, it says they are not available 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



they better not be sold out already 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




anyone knows something???




_

 
It was online on Thursday midnight and a lot of stuff is already sold out at the moment. But I think they will restock everything so it would be the best to look every now and then if something is restocked. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If not everything what you want is available at the same time you can split (gotta love the free shipping at 25 EUR and above) your list and order the other items later. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If you can't wait and you have a Store or Counter near you I would go on Monday or call them if they sell today too.


----------



## bellagloss (Feb 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_It was online on Thursday midnight and a lot of stuff is already sold out at the moment. But I think they will restock everything so it would be the best to look every now and then if something is restocked. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If not everything what you want is available at the same time you can split (gotta love the free shipping at 25 EUR and above) your list and order the other items later. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If you can't wait and you have a Store or Counter near you I would go on Monday or call them if they sell today too._

 
thanks for replying so quick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i will check again and if not illl go monday and look as well.
not going to be late again,next time i start checking online earlier


----------



## bellagloss (Feb 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_It is confirmed that we will get HK and Grand Duos already Monday, March 2nd 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
is anyone from near cologne and knows if Douglas and/or mac store will have it on monday??


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bellagloss* 

 
_is anyone from near cologne and knows if Douglas and/or mac store will have it on monday??_

 
I was at the pro store a couple of weeks ago and they said they will have HK on Monday and they also will get Kitty Kouture. 
They weren't on the Kitty Kouture-store-list in the beginning but this changed and now they will have Kitty Kouture too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That they will have Kitty Kouture is the reason why I won't go there because I am scared of seeing the compact and then wanting it again.


----------



## bellagloss (Feb 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_I was at the pro store a couple of weeks ago and they said they will have HK on Monday and they also will get Kitty Kouture. 
They weren't on the Kitty Kouture-store-list in the beginning but this changed and now they will have Kitty Kouture too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That they will have Kitty Kouture is the reason why I won't go there because I am scared of seeing the compact and then wanting it again. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i know its so damn tempting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



did you already get something??


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bellagloss* 

 
_i know its so damn tempting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



did you already get something??_

 
I did. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pink Fish, On The Prowl and Deep Blue Green.
The rest of the wallet damaging haul should be here in the middle or end of next week. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Poor wallet.


----------



## bellagloss (Feb 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_I did. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pink Fish, On The Prowl and Deep Blue Green.
The rest of the wallet damaging haul should be here in the middle or end of next week. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Poor wallet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
lucky you
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i hope i can get at least my three must haves,i know they are quite popular 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pink Fish TLC
Tippy
Something about Pink n/l


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bellagloss* 

 
_lucky you
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i hope i can get at least my three must haves,i know they are quite popular 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pink Fish TLC
Tippy
Something about Pink n/l    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Great list! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tippy and Something About Pink are on my list too!


----------



## bellagloss (Mar 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Great list! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tippy and Something About Pink are on my list too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
HK is finally in stores 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and i got what i wanted
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,so relieved that it wasnt already sold out . Tippy and Something about Pink are soooo gorgeous..im really excited and pleased 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ge-it-as-long-as-you-can Products


----------



## Ximovana (Mar 11, 2009)

Hey Mädels,

are you able to buy emty eyeshadow-paletts in Germany?!
I searched for them in Douglas in Wiesbaden and Frankfurt but they didn't sell them there. Just looked at ebay-Detuschland but nothing there


----------



## bellagloss (Mar 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ximovana* 

 
_Hey Mädels,

are you able to buy emty eyeshadow-paletts in Germany?!
I searched for them in Douglas in Wiesbaden and Frankfurt but they didn't sell them there. Just looked at ebay-Detuschland but nothing there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I just know that you can buy them from MAC (Pro Stores).Didnt find them anywhere else before


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ximovana* 

 
_Hey Mädels,

are you able to buy emty eyeshadow-paletts in Germany?!
I searched for them in Douglas in Wiesbaden and Frankfurt but they didn't sell them there. Just looked at ebay-Detuschland but nothing there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You also can order them and refills from Ludwig Beck in Munich.


----------



## Ximovana (Mar 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_You also can order them and refills from Ludwig Beck in Munich. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
is there an online-shop? I just googled but couldn't find an online-shop.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ximovana* 

 
_is there an online-shop? I just googled but couldn't find an online-shop._

 
You can call them or order via email.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Mar 11, 2009)

No it's an actual store. You can go there or call them up and have what you want shipped to you. I think that they offer free shipping on purchases over 50 euro.


----------



## Susanne (Mar 11, 2009)

There will be a Nordstrom exclusive quad with Rose Romance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Although we don't know the name yet, I already know it will be exclusive here as well.

The quad will probably be available in

München
Berlin
Düsseldorf
Stuttgart

I will let you know if I know more


----------



## l'orchidee (Mar 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ximovana* 

 
_Hey Mädels,

are you able to buy emty eyeshadow-paletts in Germany?!
I searched for them in Douglas in Wiesbaden and Frankfurt but they didn't sell them there. Just looked at ebay-Detuschland but nothing there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
very strange, normalle you can buy them in frankfurt. they´ve got refills, paletts, pigments...


----------



## leogecko (Mar 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ximovana* 

 
_Hey Mädels,

are you able to buy emty eyeshadow-paletts in Germany?!
I searched for them in Douglas in Wiesbaden and Frankfurt but they didn't sell them there. Just looked at ebay-Detuschland but nothing there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You can definitely get the palettes and most of the not-PRO refills in Frankfurt but you have to ask for them. They are in the drawers and not presented on the displays.


----------



## lisalovescpt (Mar 17, 2009)

Hey German MAC lovers,

just a quick info: 

The MAC counter in Bielefeld is having a MAC Technique Workshop at April 1st, 2009 (time: 16-18 o'clock). And they still have some seats available.

During the first hour, the MAs will show different techniques on a model and during the second hour they will share tips, tricks and secrets with you personally. All takes place in rooms separated from the store (Douglas) so you get some privacy and won't be interrupted by other customers.

To attend, you have to get a 50€ gift-voucher, which they keep at the counter, but after the workshop you can spend that voucher on anythng you like. They just need this as a guaranty that they are not doing all the work for nothing.

I got invited last week (after spending lots and lots of money on MAC products), and yesterday the MA (who is GORGEOUS and super friendly) told me they still have a couple of free seats.

I don't know if every MAC store/counter offers workshops like this?! If you are interested, just give them a call (0521-178879). I will be there


----------



## Susanne (Mar 17, 2009)

Thank you to let us know!

Every counter and store offers workshops from time to time.

Some offer special events,too, like Hello Kitty right now.

Here are Hello Kitty events, some are already past.

*M.A.C bei Ludwig Beck * 

Marienplatz 11
80331 München 

03.03. – 14.03.2009   

*M.A.C im KaDeWe* 
Tauentzienstr. 21-24 
10789 Berlin 

16.03. – 21.03.2009

*M.A.C bei Breuninger Stuttgart* 
Marktstr. 1-3 
70173 Stuttgart 

30.03. – 04.04.2009

*M.A.C bei Marionnaud * 
Kaufhaus Steffl
Kärntner Str. 19
1010 Wien

05.03. – 07.03.2009

*M.A.C im Manor Zürich* 
Bahnhofstrasse 75 
8001 Zürich 

02.03. – 07.03.2009   

*M.A.C im Jelmoli Zürich * 
Seidengasse 1 
8001 Zürich 

23.03. – 28.03.2009


----------



## Susanne (Mar 23, 2009)

Update!

It is confirmed that Sugar Sweet won't be released here in April, but in May





 Together with Rose Romance and Double Dazzle.

We still must wait longer.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Update!

It is confirmed that Sugar Sweet won't be released here in April, but in May





 Together with Rose Romance and Double Dazzle.

We still must wait longer._

 








 We must be strong now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And our wallets even stronger! Bread and water it is till may!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 23, 2009)

More than strong!! I was so excited for Sugar Sweet. How silly is that?


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_





 More than strong!! I was so excited for Sugar Sweet. How silly is that?_

 
Me too! I was counting the days till the release here and now I am a bit sad.


----------



## Susanne (Mar 23, 2009)

I was so excited to get Sugar Sweet before Easter as the first real spring collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sigh. Waiting goes on.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 23, 2009)

We have to be strong till May!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 23, 2009)

Yes! May will be a hard but great MAC month for us!!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Yes! May will be a hard but great MAC month for us!!_

 





 It will! 

Rose Romance, Double Dazzle and Sugarsweet! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh my.. reading them all together scares me now! Help!


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 23, 2009)

I was so exited for my Lollipop Lovin


----------



## Susanne (Mar 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_





 I was so exited for my Lollipop Lovin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Me too...

and yes...


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 23, 2009)

We need more group hugs today!


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Yes! May will be a hard but great MAC month for us!!_

 
True, but very hard for my wallet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_





 It will! 

Rose Romance, Double Dazzle and Sugarsweet! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh my.. reading them all together scares me now! Help! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Don't count Double Dazzle, because just a few will be LE, right?


----------



## Susanne (Mar 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_True, but very hard for my wallet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Don't count Double Dazzle, because just a few will be LE, right?_

 
Yes, but I want three of the new ones which may be LE??


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_True, but very hard for my wallet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Don't count Double Dazzle, because just a few will be LE, right?*_

 
That's right, but I want almost all of the LE ones. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Help!


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_








 We need more group hugs today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 And some Bimbomagic


----------



## Susanne (Mar 23, 2009)

YAY!! Bimbo magic for Sugar Sweet!!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Yes, but I want three of the new ones which may be LE??_

 
Great minds wallet abusers think alike!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Great minds wallet abusers think alike! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 23, 2009)

Yaaay!


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 23, 2009)

What's with Colour Ready? Will we get it in April?!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_What's with Colour Ready? Will we get it in April?!_

 
Yes, April. With Viva Glam VI SE.


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Yes, April. With Viva Glam VI SE._

 
Wie sagt man wenigstens etwas auf englisch


----------



## Susanne (Mar 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Wie sagt man wenigstens etwas auf englisch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
at least


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## bis (Mar 23, 2009)

So not fair. Why another month?


----------



## bellagloss (Mar 23, 2009)

ohh nooo
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




thanks for the update susanne,its not fair,we are already waiting so long
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




maybe they did the math, sugarsweet is the first spring collection and i guess we dont get spring before May here
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




however,now i consider getting it from the US ,even with shipping time it could be earlier i think,hmmm


----------



## crystalic_oxyge (Mar 24, 2009)

which collections are we even getting in april (apart from color ready)???


----------



## mc'caffrey (Mar 24, 2009)

Oh no - not may. I was looking forward to spend some money next week... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am not good in keeping and saving money so the may with those lovely LE's will be very very hard for me.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Mar 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bellagloss* 

 
_ 
however,now i consider getting it from the US ,even with shipping time it could be earlier i think,hmmm
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I had someone here do a CP for me and even shipped here it's still cheaper than it would be to buy it here in May. I mean, in Germany in May because I would have to order from Ludwig Beck. I should get my items in a little over a week from now.


----------



## bellagloss (Mar 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Corvs Queen* 

 
_I had someone here do a CP for me and even shipped here it's still cheaper than it would be to buy it here in May. I mean, in Germany in May because I would have to order from Ludwig Beck. I should get my items in a little over a week from now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
So the shipping from the US is worth it,its still cheaper??
If so im really doing that,even if i have to wait another 2 or 3 weeks,still earlier than May and i save money i guess


----------



## Corvs Queen (Mar 24, 2009)

Yes, for my four items shipped to me it about 105 dollars. That equals around 75 euros. So in my opinion it is totally worth it. My seller is awesome and I am a repeat buyer.


----------



## kittykit (Mar 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Update!

It is confirmed that Sugar Sweet won't be released here in April, but in May





 Together with Rose Romance and Double Dazzle.

We still must wait longer._

 
The release dates here are the same as the ones in Germany. Oh no... I was pretty excited with the cute e/s!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *crystalic_oxyge* 

 
_which collections are we even getting in april (apart from color ready)???_

 

Just Colour Ready and the Viva Glam VI SE. 

I post the releases of LE collections on the first page here


----------



## Susanne (Mar 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Corvs Queen* 

 
_I had someone here do a CP for me and even shipped here it's still cheaper than it would be to buy it here in May. I mean, in Germany in May because I would have to order from Ludwig Beck. I should get my items in a little over a week from now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Enjoy!!


----------



## Corvs Queen (Mar 24, 2009)

^Thanks Susanne. I can't wait and I will for sure post swatches when I get my order.


----------



## CatherineP (Mar 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Update!

It is confirmed that Sugar Sweet won't be released here in April, but in May





 Together with Rose Romance and Double Dazzle.

We still must wait longer._

 
Sorry not to send this question sooner - but can you say why the Sugar Sweet release has been pushed back a month?  I'm in Italy and we seem to follow Germany on release dates etc so now I don't know what will happen here.  Makes May awful heavy on releases as well ....


----------



## Susanne (Mar 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatherineP* 

 
_Sorry not to send this question sooner - but can you say why the Sugar Sweet release has been pushed back a month?  I'm in Italy and we seem to follow Germany on release dates etc so now I don't know what will happen here.  Makes May awful heavy on releases as well ...._

 

No, as far as I know it has been decided officially by MAC to release Sugar Sweet one month later here.

The UK girls say that they will get Sugar Sweet later as well, so this may be a decision for Europe?


----------



## leogecko (Mar 25, 2009)

Oh no, so much stuff in May
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
The only good thing is, I can spend my monthly "MAC budget" on all the regular things I never had the money for because of all the LE´s.
I thought about ordering in the U.S. too, but all my recent orders were stuck at the customs


----------



## bellagloss (Mar 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *leogecko* 

 
_Oh no, so much stuff in May
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.
The only good thing is, I can spend my monthly "MAC budget" on all the regular things I never had the money for because of all the LE´s.
I thought about ordering in the U.S. too, but all my recent orders were stuck at the customs
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Why were they stuck at the customs??


----------



## leogecko (Mar 26, 2009)

Free are orders under 20€ without shipping. If it´s above you´ve got to pay 19% import duties for the price of the order plus shipping (e.g. order 20€+7€ shipping= no costs; order 21€+7€ shipping= 28€x19%= 5,32€). Costs under 5€ are not charged. 
If you´re lucky, the customs office does not open your package, sometimes they do (like it happened to me the last 4 times). If there is no invoice included in the package, they send you a letter, that you have to show them the invoice/paypal payment before you get your package. I love german bureaucracy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (isn´t there an "íronic" smilie?)


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 26, 2009)

Two months ago the customs opened an envelope with one eyeshadow from me and put a note in there which says that orders are taxfree under 22 EUR *including* shipping. After it you have to pay 19% duties.


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_





 Two months ago the customs opened an envelope with one eyeshadow from me and put a note in there which says *that orders are taxfree under 22 EUR including shipping. After it you have to pay 19% duties.*_

 
That's right, Jeanette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You can read everything important here:

Fragen zum Postverkehr/Versandhandel


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_That's right, Jeanette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You can read everything important here:

Fragen zum Postverkehr/Versandhandel_

 
Thank you hun!


----------



## VIC MAC (Mar 26, 2009)

Hallo Germany  Ich bin die Victoria von Dänemark  And from here on, let's do this in english...ha ha ha - why don't you get yourselves some MyUS accounts. I have one, and order everything as soon as it launches, directly from the MAC US website - Sugar Sweet does not come out in Denmark before next month - but I already have all my goodies..... It's not overly expensive, and if you could gather your orders that would also help!

Naturally it's taking a chance, but with all the swatches and pics here on Specktra, you can easily decide what you want.....


----------



## Sophia84 (Mar 26, 2009)

Girls when did you get Heatherette last year?? April or May??
I just wanna guess when we'll get Sugarsweet in Greece, because last year we got Heatherette April 3rd.


----------



## Susanne (Mar 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sophia84* 

 
_Girls when did you get Heatherette last year?? April or May??
I just wanna guess when we'll get Sugarsweet in Greece, because last year we got Heatherette April 3rd._

 

I always write the dates in my book  - Heatherette came April 5th last year!


----------



## Corvs Queen (Mar 26, 2009)

^That's my Birthday. I did not buy a single item from Heatherette. 


Blasphemy right?


----------



## Sophia84 (Mar 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I always write the dates in my book  - Heatherette came April 5th last year! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks!! LOL that's what I do!!!

So if you're getting it May then we'll get it at May too!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sophia84* 

 
_Thanks!! LOL that's what I do!!!

So if you're getting it May then we'll get it at May too!_

 

I think so, yes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 One more month.


----------



## *JJ* (Mar 27, 2009)

my mac store here in austria already received the sugarsweet stuff, they said release date is definitely next week!


----------



## Corvs Queen (Mar 27, 2009)

^Are you in Vienna??? I was told that my local counter wasn't getting this collection.


----------



## *JJ* (Mar 27, 2009)

i called the store at shopping city süd (near vienna)!
maybe only freestanding stores will have this collection?


----------



## Susanne (Mar 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Corvs Queen* 

 
_^Are you in Vienna??? I was told that my local counter wasn't getting this collection._

 
I heard Vienna should get it already next week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It is all so confusing. Sigh.

I will get Sugar Sweet one day


----------



## Corvs Queen (Mar 27, 2009)

^ You sure will. I hope that it's soon or at least the time goes by really fast for you. I hate waiting for really awesome stuff. I about had a coronary waiting for Chill and Brunette, Blonde, Readhead. Why MAC? WHY????


----------



## *JJ* (Mar 30, 2009)

heads up for my fellow viennese specktrettes: all mac counters will start selling sugarsweet april 1st! yay!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 30, 2009)

Yay for Vienna!!


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 30, 2009)

Is it okay, to go up to Vienna for LL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's not that far away from Munich...


----------



## Susanne (Mar 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_





 Is it okay, to go up to Vienna for LL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's not that far away from Munich..._

 

I will wait until I will get my order here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love getting my orders!


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 30, 2009)

jk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'll wait with you, hun. We'll get our LL and we'll be very happy then


----------



## Susanne (Mar 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_jk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll wait with you, hun. We'll get our LL and we'll be very happy then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_


----------



## kittykit (Apr 2, 2009)

I just called the main MAC store here... Sugarsweet is here, so is Colour Ready. Am checking them out after work. I thought I should go on 'no buy'! It's hard, I know!


----------



## petitetamtam (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi girls 
I have been around for quite a while now so I dicided to finally register...I am really bored  can´t wait till may :-(... And honestly I don´t like it when so many collections are getting released in one month...sugarsweet, dazzle glasses and rose romance ...wow...
Have you ever ordered from Beck? Do you like the mac counter there? Do they b2M, there... still debating if I just order or make little trip to the city...


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi Petitetamtam,
I usually go to the MAC Counter @ Karstadt Oberpollinger. But Beck is okay as well an they do B2M there.

And you're right. I don't know how to afford everything I want from all this awesome Collections. Thank God, most of the Dazzleglasses are perm


----------



## petitetamtam (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi Jagmur

Thanks for your quick response
so annoyed we seem to be the last to get the sugarsweet collection...But the countdown is on...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I keep making lists what to get....but I think it´s going to be like always ...have to see it in real life... and finally get everything except the thngs which were on my list


----------



## peachy pink (Apr 11, 2009)

THANK YOU SO MUCH, SUSANNE!!! 
Dafür, dass du die ganzen Release-Dates postest... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sugar-Sweet von dir. Ich kanns auch nicht mehr abwarten!

Seriously, I've been holding up on the Color Ready Collection, but I cant wait for the double-dazzle. Do you know which locations the exclusive ones for the sugar sweet collections are?


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 11, 2009)

Sugarsweet should be available in Munich (Ludwig Beck), Stuttgart (Breuninger), Düsseldorf (Store) and Berlin (KaDeWe).


----------



## Corvs Queen (Apr 11, 2009)

Just a heads up to Austrian girls. This is NOT an exclusive collection here. My local counter has had this for a week or two. Just an FYI.


----------



## peachy pink (Apr 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Sugarsweet should be available in [...] Düsseldorf (Store) and Berlin (KaDeWe). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

You serious? 
AAAH !





 Thank you *eek*


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *La_Vivi* 

 
_You serious? 
AAAH !





 Thank you *eek*_

 
I am sure about Düsseldorf (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 from Cologne) but I am not 100% sure about Berlin. If you want to buy it in Berlin I would call the KaDeWe first.


----------



## peachy pink (Apr 12, 2009)

Theehee!
I actually AM from Düsseldorf... :3 so if we don't have it here I'd call my dad's friend from Berlin. But if you are sure about Düsseldorf... thanks a lot to COLOGNE


----------



## Susanne (Apr 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *petitetamtam* 

 
_Have you ever ordered from Beck? Do you like the mac counter there? Do they b2M, there... still debating if I just order or make little trip to the city..._

 
I love ordering from Beck!


----------



## Susanne (Apr 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *La_Vivi* 

 
_THANK YOU SO MUCH, SUSANNE!!! 
Dafür, dass du die ganzen Release-Dates postest... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sugar-Sweet von dir. Ich kanns auch nicht mehr abwarten!

Seriously, I've been holding up on the Color Ready Collection, but I cant wait for the double-dazzle. Do you know which locations the exclusive ones for the sugar sweet collections are?_

 





 Thank you!

And yes, Jeanette is right with the release locations!


----------



## Susanne (Apr 15, 2009)

Update on the first page


----------



## Susanne (Apr 19, 2009)

For all you girls in Germany, Austria and Switzerland 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




There is a *Parrot *dupe available here.

Nivea Beaute Creative Eyes Mono e/s in Lagoon #79

This shade is very close to Parrot and lasts pretty long if you use an e/s primer under it. A good alternative for those who have not Parrot. HTH!


----------



## bis (Apr 29, 2009)

Does anyone remember how much the Solar Bits were last year in Euro?


Edit: Found it, 23Euros


----------



## petitetamtam (Apr 30, 2009)

Douglas has the RR Collection now online ....RR l/s is already sold out and silverthorn e/s as well es y tu bouquet? and the BP are not on the site...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 seems it´s going to be like with HK the best items like pink fish I had to buy in the shop...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope I soon get a chance to dive to Munich


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 30, 2009)

I saw that too but they probably will restock (I hope). I don't want to go to the store (so that I don't get tempted and buy more than is on my list) and order it online but if they don't restock I probably will skip RR completely.


----------



## peachy pink (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm sorry for you guys that there aren't any stores near you, I have one right away ... if there's something sold out you REALLY want I could go and see if I could help you? We'll get the collection on saturday anyway.


----------



## Susanne (Apr 30, 2009)

*Update!*

We won't get the e/s quad Rose is a Rose in Germany 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I called Ludwig Beck and KaDeWe. Both said it will just be available in the US.

I am back by the way


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 30, 2009)

Welcome back, Susanne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Great, that will save me some Money


----------



## petitetamtam (Apr 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_*Update!*

We won't get the e/s quad Rose is a Rose in Germany 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I called Ludwig Beck and KaDeWe. Both said it will just be available in the US.

I am back by the way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Just back and already calling around for the Rose is a Rose quad....you are a "Schatz" I suppose one can´t translate it with
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 treasure....anyway thanks a lot!!!!I am not yet sure if I should be sad or happy about that it is US exclusive ...the peach looked tempting....


----------



## Susanne (Apr 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Welcome back, Susanne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Great, that will save me some Money 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *petitetamtam* 

 
_Just back and already calling around for the Rose is a Rose quad....you are a "Schatz" I suppose one can´t translate it with
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 treasure....anyway thanks a lot!!!!I am not yet sure if I should be sad or happy about that it is US exclusive ...the peach looked tempting...._

 
"Schatz" would be "hun" I guess 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am sad because I really wanted the quad... I will see what to do.


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_"Schatz" would be "hun" I guess 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am sad because I really wanted the quad... I will see what to do._

 
I hope you can get a CP from a lovely US Girl


----------



## Susanne (Apr 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_I hope you can get a CP from a lovely US Girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 I will find a way I guess


----------



## Susanne (May 2, 2009)

Update!

We will get Style Warriors probably one week earlier, Saturday May 30th


----------



## petitetamtam (May 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Update!

We will get Style Warriors probably one week earlier, Saturday May 30th 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Good news!!!!!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (May 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Update!

We will get Style Warriors probably one week earlier, Saturday May 30th 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 








Thank you hun!


----------



## peachy pink (May 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Update!

We will get Style Warriors probably one week earlier, Saturday May 30th 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Whuatttt?
My MA told me it's still gonna be June :-O


----------



## Susanne (May 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *peachy pink* 

 
_Whuatttt?
My MA told me it's still gonna be June :-O_

 
Yes, Style Warriors will be the June collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




LE collections are usually released here on first the Saturday of a month. But if a new months starts on a Sunday or Monday, they may release it already on the last Saturday of the old month. Does it make sense?

In German:

Der erste Samstag im Juni ist diesmal der 6. Das ist etwas spät für eine neue LE collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Deswegen wird es sie wahrscheinlich schon ab dem 30.5. oder dann ab dem 2.6. (Dienstag) nach dem Pfingstwochenende geben.


----------



## peachy pink (May 3, 2009)

That made my day <3


----------



## petitetamtam (May 5, 2009)

There´s somthing I wanted to ask ...at the Mac Counter of Oberpollinger there was a sign for a Make up Work shop, which is going to be in the near future. Has anyone of you ever participated in a Mac workshop, if so is the 50 Euro fee for the workshop or do you have to buy later for 50 Euros products...


----------



## Yagmur (May 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *petitetamtam* 

 
_There´s somthing I wanted to ask ...at the Mac Counter of Oberpollinger there was a sign for a Make up Work shop, which is going to be in the near future. Has anyone of you ever participated in a Mac workshop, if so is the 50 Euro fee for the workshop or do you have to buy later for 50 Euros products..._

 
Nope, I have never joined a MAC Technique. 
But I signed up for this one. It's on Thursday the 28th of May 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If you want to join, you have to be quick. Sabine the MA from Oberpollinger told me that just 2 more people can join 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: 
Sorry, I forgot to answer your Question. 
Yes you get a 50€ Giftcard and can spend that Money after the "Class"


----------



## petitetamtam (May 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Nope, I have never joined a MAC Technique. 
But I signed up for this one. It's on Thursday the 28th of May 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If you want to join, you have to be quick. Sabine the MA from Oberpollinger told me that just 2 more people can join 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: 
Sorry, I forgot to answer your Question. 
Yes you get a 50€ Giftcard and can spend that Money after the "Class" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
wow that would be fun to get to know you in person, and  get tips from experts ...concerning the 50 Euros that´s a pretty decent since nobody should have problemes spending it! Well I am going to try to call Mac at Oberpollinger  hope one can sign up via phone and there are still places.


----------



## Yagmur (May 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *petitetamtam* 

 
_*wow that would be fun to get to know you in person*, and  get tips from experts ...concerning the 50 Euros that´s a pretty decent since nobody should have problemes spending it! Well I am going to try to call Mac at Oberpollinger  hope one can sign up via phone and there are still places._

 





 Would be fun to meet you there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I crossed my Fingers, hope you can sign up.


----------



## petitetamtam (May 5, 2009)

Well I just called them unfortunately they are fully booked! But Yagmur you have to report me back how it was...nice to know Mac does this events also in Germany


----------



## Yagmur (May 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *petitetamtam* 

 
_Well I just called them unfortunately they are fully booked! But Yagmur you have to report me back how it was...nice to know Mac does this events also in Germany_

 
Oh no 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ludwig Beck has a MAC Technique as well. Maybe you can sign up for this one.

"Umwerfende Augenblicke und legendäre Lippen. Lernen Sie von unseren M.A.C Profis die Kunstgriffe für einen perfekten Lidstrich und ein verführerisches Lippen Make-up"

Datum:  18.06.2009
Zeit:      17:00 - 19:00 Uhr
Kosten:  50 €

*I will report you for sure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## petitetamtam (May 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Oh no 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ludwig Beck has a MAC Technique as well. Maybe you can sign up for this one.

"Umwerfende Augenblicke und legendäre Lippen. Lernen Sie von unseren M.A.C Profis die Kunstgriffe für einen perfekten Lidstrich und ein verführerisches Lippen Make-up"

Datum: 18.06.2009
Zeit: 17:00 - 19:00 Uhr
Kosten: 50 €

*I will report you for sure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*_

 
Ohh thanks that´s so sweet of you I will call them tomorrow! Thanks a lot for sharing that info with me!


----------



## Yagmur (May 5, 2009)

You're very welcome. Hope you can join


----------



## peachy pink (May 6, 2009)

Just a question ... does someone know why I cant find the slimshine L/S in my mac store? :O


----------



## Susanne (May 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *peachy pink* 

 
_Just a question ... does someone know why I cant find the slimshine L/S in my mac store? :O_

 

Not every counter or store has everything.

My counter does not sell pigments, paints and paint pots. I will take a look if they have Slimshines the next time and ask if they are available everywhere


----------



## peachy pink (May 10, 2009)

Hey Susanne,
We got them!! We DO have slimshines, my life = saved 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thanks anyway


----------



## Susanne (May 11, 2009)

^^^ Enjoy!!


----------



## bellagloss (May 11, 2009)

No Summer Bags in Germany


----------



## Susanne (May 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bellagloss* 

 
_No Summer Bags in Germany
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Who said so?? My MA has seen them already and said we would get them! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will ask her next week when we meet.


----------



## bellagloss (May 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Who said so?? My MA has seen them already and said we would get them! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will ask her next week when we meet._

 
Cosmetosaur


----------



## Susanne (May 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bellagloss* 

 
_Cosmetosaur_

 





I bought them in the past...


----------



## peachy pink (May 12, 2009)

How weird is that?!
My MA said they already *DO* have them!!! We already discussed that he'll get all 3 and how I cant wait to see them!


----------



## Susanne (May 13, 2009)

I will meet my MA next week on Friday to get my late RR makeover. I will ask her for sure.


----------



## Susanne (May 15, 2009)

*Update for August:*

We will get three collections this month:

Graphic Garden
Euristocrats II
Baby Bloom (brand new information!)


----------



## bellagloss (May 18, 2009)

who of you has experience with back2mac,i guess some of you.i dunno but i feel kinda weird going in,so maybe you can tell me something...
what did you turn in before? what did you get for it? where did you go?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




thanks alot


----------



## Yagmur (May 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bellagloss* 

 
_who of you has experience with back2mac,i guess some of you.i dunno but i feel kinda weird going in,so maybe you can tell me something...
*what did you turn in before? what did you get for it? where did you go?*





thanks alot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
What:
Lipgloss, Blot Powder, Fix+, Brush Cleanser, Eye Shadow, Bronzing Powder, Blush, Makeup Remover






 I think that's it.

What did I get:
Just Lipstick! We can't B2M for something else in Germany 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Where:
Ludwig Beck, München
Karstadt Oberpollinger, München

Hope this helps...


----------



## bellagloss (May 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_What:
Lipgloss, Blot Powder, Fix+, Brush Cleanser, Eye Shadow, Bronzing Powder, Blush, Makeup Remover






 I think that's it.

What did I get:
Just Lipstick! We can't B2M for something else in Germany 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Where:
Ludwig Beck, München
Karstadt Oberpollinger, München

Hope this helps..._

 
thank you...does it have to be a regular lipstick,or do slimshines for ex. count as well??


----------



## Yagmur (May 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bellagloss* 

 
_thank you...does it have to be a regular lipstick,*or do slimshines for ex. count as well??*_


----------



## bis (May 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bellagloss* 

 
_thank you...does it have to be a regular lipstick,or do slimshines for ex. count as well??_

 
I would just give it a try. Up to know they were always very nice and easygoing, but it might depend on the MA.
Asking is for free


----------



## annasidonia (May 29, 2009)

@Yagmur: how was your workshop yesterday? Did you enjoy it?


----------



## Susanne (May 29, 2009)

Style Warriors is out!


----------



## Yagmur (May 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *annasidonia* 

 
_@Yagmur: how was your workshop yesterday? Did you enjoy it?_

 
It was awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




At first one of the MA did the Makeup on another MA in front of us. We were just 7 people and 4 MA. One MA was responsible for 2 of us. 
He showed me how to, on one Eye and I did it on the other one. It was really helpful for me. 

If you all get the Chance, try it. Even if you know most of the Things they tell you. It's gorgeous to know your MA better and learn something on yourself. And it doesn't cost anything, because the "appliction fee" is a 50€ Giftcard for MAC.


----------



## Susanne (May 29, 2009)

Events to come:

*Douglas Bielefeld
M.A.C Technique*

Bahnhofstr. 14 
33602 Bielefeld
Tel.: 0521 – 17 88 32

*Thema: Augen
*02. Juni 2009 


*Douglas Bochum
M.A.C Technique*

Kortumstr. 78
44787 Bochum
Tel.: 0234 – 14 711


*Thema: Augen
*04. Juni 2009


*Breuninger Sindelfingen
M.A.C Technique*

Tilsiter Strasse 15
71065  Sindelfingen
Tel.: 07031 ? 46 38 855

*Thema: Foundation 
*16. Juni 2009


*Breuninger Sindelfingen
M.A.C Technique*

Tilsiter Strasse 15
71065 Sindelfingen
Tel.: 07031 – 46 38 855

*Thema: Augen
*17. Juni 2009

*Ludwig Beck
M.A.C Technique*

Marienplatz 11
80331 München
Tel.: 089 – 29 16 01 73

*Thema: Lippen + Augen 
*18. Juni 2009


*Breuninger Stuttgart
M.A.C Technique*

Marktstraße 1-3
70173 Stuttgart
Tel.: 0711 – 2 36 84 28

*Thema: Foundation 
*18. Juni 2009


----------



## annasidonia (May 30, 2009)

Quote:

  It was awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 
Sounds great! Makes me want to sign up for a workshop as well! Did you do the Augen & Lippen or just the Augen workshop? How long was the workshop?

 Quote:

  And it doesn't cost anything, because the "appliction fee" is a 50€ Giftcard for MAC.  
 
Do you have to spend the giftcard on the day of the workshop or can you spend it later?


----------



## Susanne (May 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *annasidonia* 

 
_ 
Do you have to spend the giftcard on the day of the workshop or can you spend it later?_

 
I think on the day when the workshop is. But I am not 100% sure.


----------



## Yagmur (May 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *annasidonia* 

 
_Sounds great! Makes me want to sign up for a workshop as well! Did you do the Augen & Lippen or just the Augen workshop? How long was the workshop?_

 
For Smokey Eyes @ Karstadt Oberpollinger / Munich 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *annasidonia* 

 
_Do you have to spend the giftcard on the day of the workshop or can you spend it later?_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I think on the day when the workshop is. But I am not 100% sure._


----------



## Marjolaine (Jun 2, 2009)

Hi guys, sorry if it is the wrong place to ask but forum search directed me here.. I am going to Austria this week and will stay in Innsbruck for around 2 months and obviously I will need MAC in Austria 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I heard that I can order online from douglas.de, isn't it in Germany? Does it still send to Austria? And if it does send, does it make any discounts because apparently it is kinda more expensive than Istanbul prices 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And lastly, I looked at the first page for release dates and it seems like there won't be any collection in June, right?


----------



## Corvs Queen (Jun 2, 2009)

Hi, yes Douglas delivers to Austria. You get free shipping over 25 Euro and your Douglas Card Discount if you have a card. Just wanted to say that there is a counter in the Douglas on the Maria-Thereisien Strasse. The gals there are super helpful I love all three of them. Heads up tough, they don't have paints, paint pots or pigments.


----------



## annasidonia (Jun 3, 2009)

@Yagmur and Susanne: thanks! I'm thinkin about signing up for the workshop on June 18th at Kaufhaus Beck. And I agree, spending 50 Euros shouldn't be a problem, since I wanted to buy 2 specific brushes anyway...


----------



## _Ella_ (Jun 3, 2009)

I didn't know that Style Warriors is already in stores!! That means MAC-Time after work


----------



## Susanne (Jun 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *_Ella_* 

 
_I didn't know that Style Warriors is already in stores!! That means MAC-Time after work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
Enjoy!!


----------



## annasidonia (Jun 6, 2009)

There will be an Augen Mac Technique on Aug 20 @Kaufhaus Beck. I've signed up for that one instead of the "Augen und Lippen" on June 18th. Anyone else going there?


----------



## peachy pink (Jun 8, 2009)

I don't know if it had been posted yet: The summer style bags are gonna be out in *JULY!*


----------



## Marjolaine (Jun 20, 2009)

Update for Austrians; the girl from the Douglas MAC corner said she recieved a mail about launching Naked Honey and Color Craft in early July, maybe 1st or 2nd but she also said generally they release new collections on the first day of the week (mondays), so even if not on 1st or 2nd July, these 2 collections will be definitely out on 6th of July. I'm not excited about Naked Honey but looking forward to see those Color Craft MSFs.


----------



## Susanne (Jun 20, 2009)

Update on first page!

We will get so many new collections in fall, the release dates for Germany are not confirmed yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This is just what I guess thinking of the experiences of the last years.

Seems like we will get a hard October again like last year!

Can't wait to get news of the holiday collection!


----------



## Susanne (Jun 22, 2009)

The new brush 130 with Colour Craft will cost US $ 34, so 40 € here. Just like the 129


----------



## Susanne (Jun 23, 2009)

Love That Look will be released in August here! With Graphic Garden, Euristocrats and Baby Blooms.


----------



## peachy pink (Jun 26, 2009)

Thanks so much!
Btw: Yay, I finally uploaded my avatar


----------



## Susanne (Jun 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *peachy pink* 

 
_Thanks so much!
Btw: Yay, I finally uploaded my avatar
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Very pretty!


----------



## Lilli-Marleen (Jul 3, 2009)

Just in information. The Lady at my MAC Counter told me that the upcoming collections will be releast on the first friday of the month, not first saturday as it was before.


----------



## Susanne (Jul 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lilli-Marleen* 

 
_Just in information. The Lady at my MAC Counter told me that the upcoming collections will be releast on the first friday of the month, not first saturday as it was before._

 
Thank you! I will change it!


----------



## Marjolaine (Jul 4, 2009)

We have Color Craft and Naked Honey in Austria today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 There were really little in amount, only 1 from each lipstick, can you imagine? Some are already sold out in Innsbruck Douglas because of me, sorry


----------



## Susanne (Jul 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Marjolaine* 

 
_We have Color Craft and Naked Honey in Austria today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 There were really little in amount, only 1 from each lipstick, can you imagine? Some are already sold out in Innsbruck Douglas because of me, sorry _

 
Enjoy!


----------



## bis (Jul 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Marjolaine* 

 
_We have Color Craft and Naked Honey in Austria today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 There were really little in amount, only 1 from each lipstick, can you imagine? Some are already sold out in Innsbruck Douglas because of me, sorry _

 
Just one of each lipstick? Huh, I hope that is not for every counter... What's going on?
What did you get?


----------



## Marjolaine (Jul 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bis* 

 
_Just one of each lipstick? Huh, I hope that is not for every counter... What's going on?
What did you get?_

 
Sorry bis I was away from Specktra for some time and just saw your reply.. I have no idea. At first I thought it is because I bought my items from MAC in a Douglas store but the MUA said they recieve less amount of products with each collection. It is such a shame, Rose Romance was very quick to go too. I don't think that it goes the same for all counters in Austria. But sometimes it is because of MAC head quarters in your country too, they decide for each item how many to order, (sorry, my english is not good at the moment :S ), and sometimes they can't predict what will sell good and what not.. Last time there was an ordering problem in a collection (one eyeshadow was forgotten or something, so it never arrived).

I bought Made with love, Madly Creative and Patisserie (a permanent item but will be repromoted with Euristocrats) from the lipsticks.. MUA labeled the lipsticks with "sold out" label when i was still there..

But the good thing is, they had a pair from 2 star flash pearlglides in a drawer! I thought I must be the happiest person in the world  I bought Molasses and Bankroll and they still have one from each in that drawer heheh


----------



## bis (Jul 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Marjolaine* 

 
_Sorry bis I was away from Specktra for some time and just saw your reply.. I have no idea. At first I thought it is because I bought my items from MAC in a Douglas store but the MUA said they recieve less amount of products with each collection. It is such a shame, Rose Romance was very quick to go too. I don't think that it goes the same for all counters in Austria. But sometimes it is because of MAC head quarters in your country too, they decide for each item how many to order, (sorry, my english is not good at the moment :S ), and sometimes they can't predict what will sell good and what not.. Last time there was an ordering problem in a collection (one eyeshadow was forgotten or something, so it never arrived).

I bought Made with love, Madly Creative and Patisserie (a permanent item but will be repromoted with Euristocrats) from the lipsticks.. MUA labeled the lipsticks with "sold out" label when i was still there..

But the good thing is, they had a pair from 2 star flash pearlglides in a drawer! I thought I must be the happiest person in the world  I bought Molasses and Bankroll and they still have one from each in that drawer heheh_

 
Servus.
Yes, that's weird. Some collections were incomplete and having not enough stuff sucks. So  you have to hope the MAs are holding things for you or you have to live with not getting them. 
I got Made With Love too and I adore it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 At the moment I want all things orange/coral 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And how is Molasses? I love the pearlglides and am happy they come back.


----------



## Marjolaine (Jul 19, 2009)

Molasses is just great  A very dark brown color, that almost looks like black. It is not waterproof as far as I know but it is very long lasting. I mean very.. First day, I tried to remove it with a normal makeup remover and it didn't want to go away, so I used waterproof makeup remover.. Second day, I slept without removing it and in the morning it was still there, no smudge, no disappearance. It's better than my technakohl graphblack in terms of staying power and I love it. But it has small glitters inside, so not suitable for use in waterline.


----------



## bis (Jul 20, 2009)

Marjolaine, that's what I wanted to hear, it being a very dark brown. I love those liners.

Susanne, do you know of any upcoming events? I need to do some planning


----------



## Susanne (Jul 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bis* 

 
_Susanne, do you know of any upcoming events? I need to do some planning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Yes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Douglas Dortmund
* 
Westenhellweg 64
44137 Dortmund
Tel.: 0231 – 144237
*Deutschland
* 

*M.A.C Technique
*Thema: Augen 
8. Juli 2009

*Breuninger Sindelfingen*

Tilsiter Strasse 15
71065 Sindelfingen
Tel.: 07031 - 4638855
*Deutschland
* 
*M.A.C Technique
*Thema: Augen
8. Juli 2009

*Breuninger Stuttgart*

Marktstraße 1-3
70173 Stuttgart
Tel.: 0711 - 2368428
*Deutschland
* 
*M.A.C Technique 
*Thema: Augen 
9. Juli 2009 

*Douglas Bonn *

Sternstr. 54 
53111 Bonn 
Tel.: 0228 – 630147 
*Deutschland
* 
*M.A.C Technique
*Thema: Augen 
23. Juli 2009 

*Breuninger Nürnberg 
*
Karolinenstraße 34 
90402 Nürnberg 
Tel.: 0911 - 2342579 
*Deutschland
* 
*M.A.C Technique
*Thema: Augen 
28. Juli 2009


----------



## bis (Jul 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Yes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 





 Thanks.
I hope we will get events for the Makeup Artist collection and especially the Black collection. Although I am not sure if I am around for this one.
Cannot wait


----------



## Susanne (Jul 21, 2009)

I will post new events as soon as I know!


----------



## Susanne (Jul 26, 2009)

I found two German videos that you may like as well! Enjoy.

YouTube - Trends: MAC in Mode

YouTube - Preview: MAC Graphic Art Collection


----------



## Susanne (Jul 26, 2009)

I really can't wait to get the n/p!


----------



## Yagmur (Jul 26, 2009)

I'm not interested in the n/p. I like more brighter Shades, like Red, Purple, Pink...


----------



## Susanne (Jul 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_I'm not interested in the n/p. I like more brighter Shades, like Red, Purple, Pink... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
In summer yes. But I think these new shades are awesome for fall with bright eyes.


----------



## Yagmur (Jul 26, 2009)

I don't make a difference between Summer / Autumm / Winter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm not really a "Trend-Girl". I always wear what I want to. Do you know what I mean?!


----------



## Susanne (Jul 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_I don't make a difference between Summer / Autumm / Winter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm not really a "Trend-Girl". I always wear what I want to. Do you know what I mean?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yes


----------



## raspberries (Jul 29, 2009)

I can't wait for those four collections to come out all at once this Friday. I think my wallet's already crying... =P


----------



## peachy pink (Aug 4, 2009)

Yea, my wallet died, too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It was mean, 'cuz it's summer break I bough sooo much stuff recently, but I was eager for the Brush Set (Shape & Perfect) all along... and then I saw the euristocrats in person, but I was resitstant. To the glasses, but Patisserie caught my eye and I had to get it... argh, MAC!!!


----------



## peachy pink (Aug 4, 2009)

Wait- so there's nothing gonna be out in August? :O (Wow. That would be kind of ... awsome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
Makeup Art Cosmetics 4.9.2009
Nail Lacquer Collection 4.9.2009
Flirt With Fall 4.9.2009

Susanne, do you know anything about the Lightful Collection in Germany?
Thank you<3


----------



## peachy pink (Aug 4, 2009)

MAC is just driving me crazy tonight. 




What are you trying to tell  me with this one?? >EEKS.


----------



## Susanne (Aug 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *peachy pink* 

 
_*Wait- so there's nothing gonna be out in August? :O *(Wow. That would be kind of ... awsome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
*Makeup Art Cosmetics* 4.9.2009
*Nail Lacquer Collection* 4.9.2009
*Flirt With Fall* 4.9.2009

Susanne, do you know anything about the Lightful Collection in Germany?
Thank you<3_

 
Love That Look, Graphic Garden, Baby Blooms and Euristocrats are the  official August collections.

There is a rumour these three collection you named will be released already August 31th 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The Lightful collection is Asia exclusive and also available on the US MAC site. Not in Europe, sorry!


----------



## Susanne (Aug 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *peachy pink* 

 
_MAC is just driving me crazy tonight. 



What are you trying to tell  me with this one?? >EEKS._

 
These should probably be the summer trend bags in leopard, tiger and zebra.

Look at the US site:
M·A·C Cosmetics | Rectangle M·A·C/Mini/Spot the Leopard

There was a rumour we won't get them in Germany, who knows!


----------



## peachy pink (Aug 5, 2009)

MAC's so killing my buzz. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Actually, it's a pretty good thing I won't get a hold of any Lightful item 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so many pretty collections comin' up. And yea, I heard about not getting the Trendbags, too!!! But how come they have an extra (empty??) space for them? Like I said, it's crazy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But the thought of the Make Up Art collection by the 31st of August... so tempting! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



xo!


----------



## Susanne (Aug 7, 2009)

The mini sets from the holiday collection will be available here in December again, together with the new couture collection and only at exclusive locations.

The colour story and the palettes from the holiday collection in November and everywhere.


----------



## Susanne (Aug 9, 2009)

So far there will be one event for the Makeup Art Cosmetics collection in Germany:

*Breuninger Stuttgart
* 
Marktstraße 1-3
70173 Stuttgart

*Makeup Art Cosmetics
*31.08. – 05.09.2009


----------



## Susanne (Aug 9, 2009)

^^^

I guess this means the collection will be released August 31th here


----------



## bis (Aug 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_So far there will be one event for the Makeup Art Cosmetics collection in Germany:

*Breuninger Stuttgart
* 
Marktstraße 1-3
70173 Stuttgart

*Makeup Art Cosmetics
*31.08. – 05.09.2009_

 
There will be one at Beck as well at the same time as the CoC event, end of September, beginning of October.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_^^^

I guess this means the collection will be released August 31th here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
As much as I love seeing it, I wish it would come a bit later during the week


----------



## Susanne (Aug 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_So far there will be one event for the Makeup Art Cosmetics collection in Germany:

*Breuninger Stuttgart
* 
Marktstraße 1-3
70173 Stuttgart

*Makeup Art Cosmetics
*31.08. – 05.09.2009_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bis* 

 
_There will be one at Beck as well at the same time as the CoC event, end of September, beginning of October.
_

 
More events will be here:

*Breuninger Sindelfingen
*21.-26.09.2009

*KaDeWe Berlin*
14-09.-19.09.2009

*Ludwig Beck München*
29.09.-02.10.2009


----------



## satin_yogurt (Aug 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_The mini sets from the holiday collection will be available here in December again, together with the new couture collection and only at exclusive locations.

The colour story and the palettes from the holiday collection in November and everywhere._

 
wait... does that mean the pigments, brushsets and the lipglasssets will not be available at douglas.de??? i'd be dead if that was the case... i so want at least a pigment set


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Aug 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *satin_yogurt* 

 
_wait... does that mean the pigments, brushsets and the lipglasssets will not be available at douglas.de??? i'd be dead if that was the case... i so want at least a pigment set 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Last year the brush sets and mini pigment, lipglass and softsparkle pencil sets were available at douglas.de so they should be this year too.


----------



## satin_yogurt (Aug 14, 2009)

thanks a lot for that info. this is my first holiday collection and i'm going a little crazy *lol* 
*waitingforpart3informations*


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Aug 14, 2009)

You're welcome! I love the mini sets and last year I went crazy with them. I bought all three mini lipglass sets and the cool eye pigment set. 
Especially for the lipglasses they are great to try maybe more coral colors if you currently have more pinks or more neutrals etc. 
I also love the mini pigment sets but I wish they would make 5 mini pigments instead of 4 pigments and one reflects glitter this year.


----------



## Susanne (Aug 14, 2009)

Can't wait to get news about this year's mini sets!


----------



## satin_yogurt (Aug 19, 2009)

still nothing *argh*
i'm over the eyeshadow palettes atm. i finally want to *start* my pro palette collection instead. (sorry for beeing a litte offtopic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## peachy pink (Aug 19, 2009)

Mini Sets! Mini Sets! MAAN! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I think this is some kind of German chit chat thread, next to the susanne-shares-her-wonderful-information-thread


----------



## Susanne (Aug 19, 2009)

asking for mini sets


----------



## petitetamtam (Aug 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_More events will be here:

*Breuninger Sindelfingen*
21.-26.09.2009

*KaDeWe Berlin*
14-09.-19.09.2009

*Ludwig Beck München*
29.09.-02.10.2009_

 
Do you mean a release event or the "normal" make up seminar....I would just love to go to a release evetn like the US girls


----------



## Susanne (Aug 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *petitetamtam* 

 
_Do you mean a release event or the "normal" make up seminar....I would just love to go to a release evetn like the US girls_

 
No, these are release events for the Makeup Art Cosmetics collection


----------



## satin_yogurt (Aug 23, 2009)

i want neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeews


----------



## petitetamtam (Aug 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_No, these are release events for the Makeup Art Cosmetics collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 











can I ask to get invited or how does one get on the list?


----------



## Susanne (Aug 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *petitetamtam* 

 
_











can I ask to get invited or how does one get on the list?_

 
Go there and ask to take part of the event! 

The number of people for an event is limited as far as I know - I cross my fingers for you that you will get a place!


----------



## petitetamtam (Aug 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Go there and ask to take part of the event! 

The number of people for an event is limited as far as I know - I cross my fingers for you that you will get a place!_

 
I will do that on my Make over day!


----------



## cutemiauw (Aug 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_More events will be here:

*Breuninger Sindelfingen
*21.-26.09.2009

*KaDeWe Berlin*
14-09.-19.09.2009

*Ludwig Beck München*
29.09.-02.10.2009_

 
I register myself for the event at KaDeWe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. FYI, the price is 30 eur MAC voucher, in which I believe I would not have problem spending


----------



## Susanne (Aug 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *petitetamtam* 

 
_I will do that on my Make over day!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cutemiauw* 

 
_I register myself for the event at KaDeWe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. FYI, the price is 30 eur MAC voucher, in which I believe I would not have problem spending 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Enjoy your events! I would love to visit one one day


----------



## satin_yogurt (Aug 31, 2009)

EDIT: nevermind


----------



## Susanne (Aug 31, 2009)

Germany has now a new MAC site as well!! Or at least the start site is new.

M·A·C Cosmetics


----------



## peachy pink (Aug 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Germany has now a new MAC site as well!! Or at least the start site is new.

M·A·C Cosmetics_

 
I was just about to post the same thing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I like it!


----------



## Susanne (Aug 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *peachy pink* 

 
_I was just about to post the same thing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*I like it!*_


----------



## bis (Sep 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Germany has now a new MAC site as well!! Or at least the start site is new.

M·A·C Cosmetics_

 
Oh, nice. It looks like the made a nice compromise between the easy-to-use "old" one and the good-looking new one with the black theme


----------



## Susanne (Sep 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bis* 

 
_Oh, nice. It looks like the made a nice compromise between the easy-to-use "old" one and the good-looking new one with the black theme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## satin_yogurt (Sep 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *satin_yogurt* 

 
_still nothing *argh*
i'm over the eyeshadow palettes atm. i finally want to *start* my pro palette collection instead. (sorry for beeing a litte offtopic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )_

 
lol... i just saw the first holiday-palette-swatches. now i want those palettes again. they look so awesome. purples browns and greens suit my greyish green eyes with a pop of brown so well. thanks mac...lol why cant the palettes have fullsize e/s that fit into the regular palettes? 
i want way more than i can afford


----------



## kittilein (Sep 8, 2009)

Did anyone hear about this? Quick Note For Germans!


----------



## Susanne (Sep 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittilein* 

 
_Did anyone hear about this? Quick Note For Germans!_

 





 My MA said we would get the Fall Trend collection! They had it at update. Hmm.


----------



## Susanne (Sep 10, 2009)

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f242/n...ermany-149147/






Will we get more openings in the future?


----------



## Susanne (Sep 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittilein* 

 
_Did anyone hear about this? Quick Note For Germans!_

 
It is true!! We won't get Fall Trend in Germany! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I made some calls today and got the confirmation...

Why MAC??


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Sep 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_It is true!! We won't get Fall Trend in Germany! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I made some calls today and got the confirmation...

Why MAC??_

 








 How sad.


----------



## satin_yogurt (Sep 11, 2009)

bye bye "red full stop"

is there any other collection we won't get aswell?
please let dsquared2 come to germany???
in a german forum someone said we would only get the dazzlecreams and the style black. is that true?
*sad*


----------



## bis (Sep 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *satin_yogurt* 

 
_





 bye bye "red full stop"

is there any other collection we won't get aswell?
please let dsquared2 come to germany???
in a german forum someone said we would only get the dazzlecreams and the style black. is that true?
*sad*_

 
We will get dsquared2 in October.


----------



## Susanne (Sep 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *satin_yogurt* 

 
_





 bye bye "red full stop"

is there any other collection we won't get aswell?
please let dsquared2 come to germany???
in a german forum someone said we would only get the dazzlecreams and the style black. is that true?
*sad*_

 
As far as I know we will get DSquared here. 

In High Def. will be only available at the two pro stores, Cologne and Berlin.


----------



## peachy pink (Sep 15, 2009)

Whatt??? This is WAY mean!


----------



## Susanne (Sep 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_
In High Def. will be only available at the two pro stores, Cologne and Berlin._

 
Oops... sorry! I meant Pro Colour Expansion collection!


----------



## peachy pink (Sep 16, 2009)

Ouuch. Thank you, I can live with that


----------



## Susanne (Sep 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *peachy pink* 

 
_Ouuch. Thank you, I can live with that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Sep 16, 2009)

Is anyone from the Cologne area going to the Style Black preview event on the 24th too?


----------



## peachy pink (Sep 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Is anyone from the Cologne area going to the Style Black preview event on the 24th too? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Should I be going? *wonders*


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Sep 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *peachy pink* 

 
_Should I be going? *wonders*_

 





If you don't mind that it is in Cologne, yes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I was so happy that I had the invite in the mail yesterday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .. it will be my first event.


----------



## Yagmur (Sep 16, 2009)

Oh, Jeanette I would love to come. But it's a long way from Munich to Cologne.  

Please, could you take Pictures?


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Sep 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Oh, Jeanette I would love to come. But it's a long way from Munich to Cologne.  

Please, could you take Pictures? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Aww it would be so great if you could come but yes.. Cologne is so far away from Munich. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






I will try to make pics. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I registered via email today and I already got the confirmation that I am on the list. I also called because I had no name for my +1 yet but they wrote down my name +1 so I still can take someone with me. 

If anyone hasn't got an invite and would like to go to the preview too ..PM me please or 
write in this thread.


----------



## Melissa Piccanta (Sep 20, 2009)

Hi everyone!

I know, may be my request here is inapropriate (I also may delite it then), but can anyone possibly buy for me Nail Polish in "Cool Reserve" if it is still available in  your city?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Unfortunatly I was few hours too late on that day to buy it before it was sold out


----------



## Susanne (Sep 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Melissa Piccanta* 

 
_Hi everyone!

I know, may be my request here is inapropriate (I also may delite it then), but can anyone possibly buy for me Nail Polish in "Cool Reserve" if it is still available in  your city?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Unfortunatly I was few hours too late on that day to buy it before it was sold out
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It is sold out at my counter as well and on Douglas.de

Sorry that I can't help!


----------



## peachy pink (Sep 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Melissa Piccanta* 

 
_Hi everyone!

I know, may be my request here is inapropriate (I also may delite it then), but can anyone possibly buy for me Nail Polish in "Cool Reserve" if it is still available in  your city?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Unfortunatly I was few hours too late on that day to buy it before it was sold out
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You could call the MAC store in Düsseldorf if it's available, if that's the case I could get it for you.


----------



## Susanne (Sep 21, 2009)

Or call the KaDeWe, they are shipping as well!


----------



## _Ella_ (Sep 24, 2009)

next week will be expensive for me...

I´m getting Young Punk, Blue Flame, Do it up, Amorous, Softdazzle and V greasepaintstick.. maybe also the style black greasepaint


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Sep 24, 2009)

Aww no.. I can't go to the Style Black preview event today. I am not feeling well and it wouldn't be a good idea to go then.


----------



## Susanne (Sep 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Aww no.. I can't go to the Style Black preview event today. I am not feeling well and it wouldn't be a good idea to go then. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 Take care!


----------



## Melissa Piccanta (Sep 24, 2009)

_*Susanne, peachy pink ,*_ thanks you both for advises. But it looks like I scrued up all opportunities to get this product.

At first I was planning to call to Düsseldorf and KaDeWe from work. But I was so busy there from Mo. to Wd. from 9.00 till 20.00, that I let it go.
And I also hoped to get this polish from cocktailcosmetics.com (I checked it was available there) together with 1-2 other products (cause of shipping costs). But for doing that I needed money and desided to wait till my credit card "Abrechnung" (at the end of month). So, of course, I checked that online store yesterday - and this polish was sold out as well.

But they still have "For Fun" there, in case anyone needs it.

Actually now I'm planning to franken this shade by mixing OPI's "Parles vouz OPI" and "Tikle my Franc'e"


----------



## peachy pink (Sep 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_





 Take care!_

 






 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Melissa Piccanta* 

 
_*Susanne, peachy pink ,* thanks you both for advises. But it looks like I scrued up all opportunities to get this product.

At first I was planning to call to Düsseldorf and KaDeWe from work. But I was so busy there from Mo. to Wd. from 9.00 till 20.00, that I let it go.
And I also hoped to get this polish from cocktailcosmetics.com (I checked it was available there) together with 1-2 other products (cause of shipping costs). But for doing that I needed money and desided to wait till my credit card "Abrechnung" (at the end of month). So, of course, I checked that online store yesterday - and this polish was sold out as well.

But they still have "For Fun" there, in case anyone needs it.

Actually now I'm planning to franken this shade by mixing OPI's "Parles vouz OPI" and "Tikle my Franc'e"_

 
I'm sorry!!


----------



## Susanne (Sep 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Melissa Piccanta* 

 
_*Susanne, peachy pink ,* thanks you both for advises. But it looks like I scrued up all opportunities to get this product.

At first I was planning to call to Düsseldorf and KaDeWe from work. But I was so busy there from Mo. to Wd. from 9.00 till 20.00, that I let it go.
And I also hoped to get this polish from cocktailcosmetics.com (I checked it was available there) together with 1-2 other products (cause of shipping costs). But for doing that I needed money and desided to wait till my credit card "Abrechnung" (at the end of month). So, of course, I checked that online store yesterday - and this polish was sold out as well.

But they still have "For Fun" there, in case anyone needs it.

*Actually now I'm planning to franken this shade by mixing OPI's "Parles vouz OPI" and "Tikle my France"*_

 
I am sorry you could not get Cool Reserve, but this is a great idea!


----------



## *JJ* (Sep 25, 2009)

does anyone know if fall trend will be available in austria? i really want that grey quad


----------



## Melissa Piccanta (Sep 25, 2009)

*peachy pink**, Susanne,* thanks for sharing my sad feelings. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I am sorry you could not get Cool Reserve, but this is a great idea!_

 
I have just done it!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sill need to paint my nails with it.
Actually, I didn't use to musch of Tickle my France'y, but i had to use lots of Essie Body Languadge and MAC Hello Kitty On The Prowl in order to gray it down.


----------



## Susanne (Sep 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **JJ** 

 
_does anyone know if fall trend will be available in austria? i really want that grey quad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I have a friend in Vienna - the MAs there have not heard of Fall Trend yet. Some other European countries won't get it neither.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Sep 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **JJ** 

 
_does anyone know if fall trend will be available in austria? i really want that grey quad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I think that we wont get it. But, you can call and order from Ludwig Beck. They have free shipping on purchases over 50 euro.


----------



## Susanne (Sep 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Corvs Queen* 

 
_I think that we wont get it. But, you can call and order from Ludwig Beck. They have free shipping on purchases over 50 euro.
_

 
No, Germany won't get it so Ludwig Beck neither!


----------



## Corvs Queen (Sep 26, 2009)

Ludwig Beck gets a lot of things that the rest of Germany does not. I would call and ask to be honest. No harm in that. They had the limited edition brush set from the Formal Black Christmas collection a few years ago that no place else in Germany had. So call to be sure.


----------



## *JJ* (Sep 26, 2009)

i'll try that, thanks! maybe UK will get it, then i'll ask my friend to pick it up for me!


----------



## Melissa Piccanta (Sep 26, 2009)

I have just seen BLACK COLLECTION! (Our local MAC girl showed it to me from a drower). My poor bank account....


----------



## Yagmur (Sep 26, 2009)

Oh, I can't wait for Style Black... I want so much! Good for me, bad for my wallet


----------



## Susanne (Sep 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Corvs Queen* 

 
_Ludwig Beck gets a lot of things that the rest of Germany does not. I would call and ask to be honest. No harm in that. They had the limited edition brush set from the Formal Black Christmas collection a few years ago that no place else in Germany had. So call to be sure. _

 
I know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have already called them! They confirmed they would not get Fall Trend.


----------



## Susanne (Sep 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Melissa Piccanta* 

 
_I have just seen BLACK COLLECTION! (Our local MAC girl showed it to me from a drower). My poor bank account...._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Oh, I can't wait for Style Black... I want so much! Good for me, bad for my wallet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Is it Friday yet?? I can't wait!


----------



## peachy pink (Sep 27, 2009)

Dazzle...cream! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Even  tho I allowed myself to get only ONE... Can't wait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Dang. I just can't decide. I want Do It Up and Soft Dazzle


----------



## Susanne (Sep 27, 2009)

I want Creme Allure and Totally Fab.


----------



## Melissa Piccanta (Sep 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Is it Friday yet?? I can't wait!_

 
*It is Thursday!*





Don't miss it!
I guess, Il'll leave my work a bit earlier that day
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I had to narrow down my wish-list 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - I hope to get only 1 e/s and 1 polish - I wish they are still there by that time. Otherwise I may go mad and buy all the others shades which would be still available.


----------



## Susanne (Sep 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Melissa Piccanta* 

 
_*It is Thursday!*





Don't miss it!
I guess, Il'll leave my work a bit earlier that day
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I had to narrow down my wish-list 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - I hope to get only 1 e/s and 1 polish - I wish they are still there by that time. Otherwise I may go mad and buy all the others shades which would be still available._

 
Thursday already? Must call my MA to get a date


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Sep 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Thursday already? Must call my MA to get a date 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





Aww I can't wait to get my Style Black goodies!


----------



## Susanne (Sep 27, 2009)

I will have a loong day at school Thursday and workout in the evening, but I will manage to drive to the counter as well


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Sep 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I will have a loong day at school Thursday and workout in the evening, but I will manage to drive to the counter as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

It will be the perfect treat for your long day then!


----------



## Susanne (Sep 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_It will be the perfect treat for your long day then! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 








 Have a great Sunday!! I will be online tonight I guess.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Sep 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_








 Have a great Sunday!! I will be online tonight I guess._

 

Have a great Sunday too hun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My cellphone will be on.


----------



## Yagmur (Sep 28, 2009)

I don't know if someone mentioned it before, but I just called Ludwig Beck to preorder my Stuff. And they told me that Germany won't get the Dazzleglass Cremes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










I'm feeling sad, I wanted Amorous so bad


----------



## Susanne (Sep 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_I don't know if someone mentioned it before, but I just called Ludwig Beck to preorder my Stuff. And they told me that Germany won't get the Dazzleglass Cremes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










I'm feeling sad, I wanted Amorous so bad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
So just Style Black for us?? 

I had such a bad day today, these news are like my day.


----------



## Yagmur (Sep 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_So just Style Black for us?? 

I had such a bad day today, these news are like my day._

 
Why? What happened hun? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yes, unfortunately just Style Black 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll try to get a CP for Dazzleglass Cremes from my Friend Andrea (she is in Spain). 

I don't understand why we won't get it!!! Other european countries will get it!


----------



## Susanne (Sep 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Why? What happened hun? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yes, unfortunately just Style Black 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 
My old cat is very ill and weak since last week. I guess I will lose her this week. I can't see her suffering, but I also can't imagine life without her.

Sie muss wohl eingeschläfert werden.


----------



## Yagmur (Sep 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_My old cat is very ill and weak since last week. I guess I will lose her this week. I can't see her suffering, but I also can't imagine life without her.

Sie muss wohl eingeschläfert werden._

 
Oh nooo. I'm so sorry for you, hun. Loosing a loved Friend, even if it's a pet is really hard. I know what you're feeling right now. Take care of yourself.


----------



## peachy pink (Sep 28, 2009)

@Susanne: Das tut mir leid für dich
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And about the Dazzleglass Creme: WHAT ! ! !

This is plain stuuuupid I counted very much on them!!! Glad I'm up to Edinbugh this saturday, all my hope on that now. Yeek. Sucks. But YAY for my wallet!


----------



## Susanne (Sep 28, 2009)

I will pick up three MES from Style Black then I think.


----------



## Yagmur (Sep 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I will pick up three MES from Style Black then I think._

 
Which ones will you get, Susanne?


----------



## Susanne (Sep 28, 2009)

Now I want Young Punk, Cinderfella and Blue Flame. They are 19 € like the Dazzlecreams, so it will be fine.


----------



## Yagmur (Sep 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Now I want Young Punk, Cinderfella and Blue Flame. They are 19 € like the Dazzlecreams, so it will be fine._

 
Really 19 €, I thought this would be more expensive. I hope they'll be 19 € 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I can't cut my list. I want all 4. But I think I'll treat myself, because I skipped so many Collections lately...


----------



## Susanne (Sep 30, 2009)

Update on first page! The collections for January and Febraury are there.


----------



## peachy pink (Sep 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Warm and Cozy: January 2010
Love Lace: January 2010
In the Studio: January 2010

All Ages, All Sexes, All Ages: February 2010
Made in Lillyland: February 2010
Mineralize Foundation: February 2010
Chromagraphic pencils/Nude story: February 2010_

 

Wow, I'm so excited about that!!
Thank you, Susanne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Those collections sound interesting ...


----------



## Yagmur (Sep 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Update on first page! The collections for January and Febraury are there._

 
Thank you, so much Sweetie.

I'm so sorry about your Cat. Hope you'll feel better soon, hun. 
Manchmal ist es besser los zulassen


----------



## _Ella_ (Sep 30, 2009)

WHAT??? NO DAZZLECREAM?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















I was going to buy 3 or 4 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 now I'm getting 2 MES and the greasepaint stick... and maybe a regular dazzleglass and B2M for London Life


----------



## LASHionista (Sep 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *peachy pink* 

 
_@Susanne: Das tut mir leid für dich
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And about the Dazzleglass Creme: WHAT ! ! !

This is plain stuuuupid I counted very much on them!!! Glad I'm up to Edinbugh this saturday, all my hope on that now. Yeek. Sucks. But YAY for my wallet!_

 
I agree, hun. 
I can't understand MAC in this way, I mean there was big excitement after the announcement in German forums. I'm quite sad now - I loved the colors and expected alot of the new texture and in Hamburg mom would even pay for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Well to me the easiest solution on getting my bling is buying some regular dazzleglass 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 they are gorgeous, too! And there are the wonderful MES from Style Black and so on!
Do you guys think that Poland will get the Dazzleglass Cremes? I don't think so, but I'm there next week and if they'd be there I'd be quite glad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Susanne: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thanks for your great information about upcoming collections for us always, btw!


----------



## *JJ* (Oct 1, 2009)

was mac in HD released in germany today?
the mac counters in austria only had style black and dsquared² today!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **JJ** 

 
_was mac in HD released in germany today?
the mac counters in austria only had style black and dsquared² today!_

 
If it's available in Germany then only at Stores and/or Pro Stores I think.


----------



## Susanne (Oct 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_If it's available in Germany then only at Stores and/or Pro Stores I think._


----------



## Susanne (Oct 1, 2009)

Style Black was almost sold out at my counter at 5 PM today


----------



## Melissa Piccanta (Oct 1, 2009)

Abend everyone!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've just got Blue Flame (21Euro by the way!)
and Baby Goth Girl polish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What's about you, ladies?


----------



## Susanne (Oct 1, 2009)

I got 
Baby Goth Girl
Young Punk
Cinderfella
Blue Flame


----------



## Melissa Piccanta (Oct 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **JJ** 

 
_was mac in HD released in germany today?
the mac counters in austria only had style black and dsquared² today!_

 
The same in my city in Germany.

 Quote:

  Style Black was almost sold out at my counter at 5 PM today  
 
Poor girl! Sorry


----------



## Susanne (Oct 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Melissa Piccanta* 

 
_ 

Poor girl! Sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
No, that was after my haul


----------



## Melissa Piccanta (Oct 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I got 
Baby Goth Girl
Young Punk
Cinderfella
Blue Flame_


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Style Black was almost sold out at my counter at 5 PM today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Melissa Piccanta* 

 
_Abend everyone!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've just got Blue Flame (21Euro by the way!)
and Baby Goth Girl polish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What's about you, ladies?_

 
Enjoy your new goodies!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I got 
Baby Goth Girl
Young Punk
Cinderfella
Blue Flame 




_

 
Aww three MES! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enjoy your haul hun!
I will get the same three MES. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Though.. Gilt By Association is still tempting me.. good thing that it is sold out.
Seriously MAC.. what is going on with the limited stock here in Germany?!

No nailpolishes for me though. At some point I'd like to get China Glaze's Wagon Trail and something similar to Baby Goth Girl.. and some nice Nfu.Oh nailpolishes to layer on top of other nailpolishes.


----------



## Susanne (Oct 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_

Aww three MES! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enjoy your haul hun!
I will get the same three MES. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I got three MES because we did not get the Dazzleglass Creams.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I got three MES because we did not get the Dazzleglass Creams._

 




I know you love lipglosses and its so sad that we won't get the Dazzleglass Creams but the MES are a wonderful purchase too.


----------



## Susanne (Oct 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_




I know you love lipglosses and its so sad that we won't get the Dazzleglass Creams but the MES are a wonderful purchase too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Melissa Piccanta (Oct 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_



_

 





 as well. E/s last longer. I readyily invest into e/s and pigments since they don't expire as fast as creamy products.


----------



## Melissa Piccanta (Oct 1, 2009)

Quote:

  No nailpolishes for me though. At some point I'd like to get China Glaze's Wagon Trail and something similar to Baby Goth Girl.. and some nice Nfu.Oh nailpolishes to layer on top of other nailpolishes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 
Good ideas!
I'm wearing right now black ChG Liquid Leather with INM Nothern Lights holo top-coat in Golden - it recreates Seriously Hip.
Even though I got Baby Goth Girl, I could recreate it with MAC Fucshia glitter (which I got from the last LE) or by layering my NFU OH 51 over black.
I also didn't biy Young Punk MES cause of having Fucshia glitter.


----------



## Melissa Piccanta (Oct 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fashenista* 

 
_Hi guys, 

i ship internationally, check out my group on facebook:



and dont forget to check out my feedback on eBay: 
*100% authentic guaranteed!*
i have all the latest limited edition collections, permanent products and some discontinued items!_

 
Now I know why all stocks of LE collections are gone in few hours


----------



## _Ella_ (Oct 2, 2009)

almost sold out? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh damn! My "Feierabend" is at 13.00 today, so I have to race to my counter! I'll cry when it´s sold out!!!!


----------



## Susanne (Oct 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *_Ella_* 

 
_almost sold out? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh damn! My "Feierabend" is at 13.00 today, so I have to race to my counter! I'll cry when it´s sold out!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I cross my fingers for you!!


----------



## _Ella_ (Oct 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I cross my fingers for you!!_

 
Sold out!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















Now I´ll have to try in the netherlands


----------



## Susanne (Oct 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *_Ella_* 

 
_Sold out!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















Now I´ll have to try in the netherlands_

 
I am sorry! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Good luck!


----------



## Melissa Piccanta (Oct 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I am sorry! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Good luck!_

 
Good luck. Just in case: stores in out cit are open tomorrow on Sunday from 12 till 18.00 and I could get for you almost whatever your want except Baby Goth Girl - I was the last at our MAC yesterday when the store was closing and everything except that nail polish was still available.


----------



## _Ella_ (Oct 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Melissa Piccanta* 

 
_Good luck. Just in case: stores in out cit are open tomorrow on Sunday from 12 till 18.00 and I could get for you almost whatever your want except Baby Goth Girl - I was the last at our MAC yesterday when the store was closing and everything except that nail polish was still available._

 

I can´t believe that Style Black was sold out in Aachen... of all cities... Usually the "edgy" things are hard to sell there... 

But I'll try maastricht this Friday


----------



## _Ella_ (Oct 6, 2009)

Hmm I sent Mac an email, I heard a rumor that they are going to restock!!


----------



## Yagmur (Oct 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *_Ella_* 

 
_Hmm I sent Mac an email, I heard a rumor that they are going to restock!!_

 
My MA @Beck told me that they are going to restock. But they don't know when!


----------



## *JJ* (Oct 7, 2009)

no mac in hd in austria 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



what's up with that?? that's a total of 3 collections not available here, and that's just this month!


----------



## _Ella_ (Oct 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_My MA @Beck told me that they are going to restock. But they don't know when!_

 

I got confirmed yesterday that the douglas counters do NOT get restocked 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I´m so sick of this.


----------



## Ode to Joy (Oct 8, 2009)

the mac store in düsseldorf might get a style black order in 1,5 weeks.


----------



## Susanne (Oct 8, 2009)

As far as I know we will get the couture collection Baroque Boudoir in Germany.
I guess in München, Düsseldorf, Berlin, Köln and Hamburg.


----------



## *JJ* (Oct 15, 2009)

are there any greasepaint sticks in black available somewhere in germany??
i'm desperate!


----------



## bis (Oct 20, 2009)

Seems like I missed a lot of collection chaos (Dazzleglasscremes, wtf?) and a fast sold-out Style Black. I am still hoping I might get one of the MES, they look amazing.
Susanne, sorry to hear about your cat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I know how much this hurts.


----------



## Susanne (Oct 24, 2009)

Update! What will we get this November? Probably Monday, the 2nd?

*Magic, Mirth, and Mischief! 
Lip, Eye and Face Kits 
Lip and Eye Bags 
Brush Bags 
Miracles Happen Viva Glam *


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **JJ** 

 
_are there any greasepaint sticks in black available somewhere in germany??
i'm desperate!_

 
Have you had luck tracking one Greasepaint Stick in black down?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bis* 

 
_Seems like I missed a lot of collection chaos (Dazzleglasscremes, wtf?) and a fast sold-out Style Black. I am still hoping I might get one of the MES, they look amazing.
Susanne, sorry to hear about your cat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I know how much this hurts._

 
Crossing my fingers for you, that you can get your hands one at least one of the MES. They are truly amazing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Update! What will we get this November? Probably Monday, the 2nd?

*Magic, Mirth, and Mischief! 
Lip, Eye and Face Kits 
Lip and Eye Bags 
Brush Bags 
Miracles Happen Viva Glam *_

 
With all the release date confusion.. sometimes Friday.. or Saturday.. I am quite curious if MAC really sticks to the official release date. 
To me a release on a Saturday makes much more sense. If the limited stock and selling out craziness continues at least on a Saturday almost everyone can go to the counter or store without having to take a day of work. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also wish that the online release on douglas.de would be on a Saturday too. Not everyone has the time or the possibility to check the online store in the week during work and then if you get home most of the collection is already sold out.


----------



## *JJ* (Oct 25, 2009)

yes, i found one on ebay! still waiting for it though!

release date in austria is usually the 1st of the month, no matter which day it is (unless it's a sunday like in november, then the collections get released on the 2nd). i prefer it that way to be honest. i work on saturdays, so i can never go to the mac counter in the morning and have to rush there on my half hour lunch break (yes, i'll skip food for mac!).
if it's during the week, i can just skip a class at university and go shopping instead


----------



## Susanne (Oct 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **JJ** 

 
_yes, i found one on ebay! still waiting for it though!

release date in austria is usually the 1st of the month, no matter which day it is (unless it's a sunday like in november, then the collections get released on the 2nd)._

 
Enjoy!

I get the impression that Germany has gotten this release date as well.


----------



## bis (Oct 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_
Crossing my fingers for you, that you can get your hands one at least one of the MES. They are truly amazing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 





 yes, I have been a very naughty girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Let's just hope that MAC will figure out their release date chaos and which collections we get. Every MA has different information.

Why do we not have a mac.de website with a shop like so many other countries?


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bis* 

 
_





 yes, I have been a very naughty girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Curious! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bis* 

 
_Let's just hope that MAC will figure out their release date chaos and which collections we get. Every MA has different information.
*
Why do we not have a mac.de website with a shop like so many other countries?*_

 





Hopefully this will happen at some point. I'd love to have F&F sales on a MAC online store too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I first thought that maybe because Douglas already sells MAC online but this can't be the reason because Lancome has a german online store too on their website.
Douglas.de can't be all for Germany and Austria with their counter quantities.


----------



## Yagmur (Oct 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Hopefully this will happen at some point. *I'd love to have F&F sales on a MAC online store too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
I first thought that maybe because Douglas already sells MAC online but this can't be the reason because Lancome has a german online store too on their website.
Douglas.de can't be all for Germany and Austria with their counter quantities. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That would be awesome! It's not fair that we never get the chance to get discounts on MAC Products in Germany


----------



## Susanne (Oct 27, 2009)




----------



## peachy pink (Oct 27, 2009)

novemer 2nd would be great as a release date - it's my birthday


----------



## Susanne (Oct 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *peachy pink* 

 
_novemer 2nd would be great as a release date - it's my birthday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I will call my MA Wednesday and ask for confirmation


----------



## *JJ* (Oct 28, 2009)

called two MAC stores today, release date in Austria is October 31st (this saturday!)


----------



## bis (Oct 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Curious! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 
I got my grubby hands on Young Punk, Cinderfella and Guilt by Association. GBA was not planned, but it is really gorgeous!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_





Hopefully this will happen at some point. I'd love to have F&F sales on a MAC online store too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I first thought that maybe because Douglas already sells MAC online but this can't be the reason because Lancome has a german online store too on their website.
Douglas.de can't be all for Germany and Austria with their counter quantities. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Would be nice to have a F&F sale, but I guess they only do that in US/CA? Or is there a F&F in Europe somewhere?
The only plus is that we can use Douglas vouchers to get stuff cheaper. But in general I like to see the stuff live and in colour first before buying.
We will see I guess.


----------



## Sophia84 (Oct 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bis* 

 
_I got my grubby hands on Young Punk, Cinderfella and Guilt by Association. GBA was not planned, but it is really gorgeous!



Would be nice to have a F&F sale, but I guess they only do that in US/CA? Or is there a F&F in Europe somewhere?
The only plus is that we can use Douglas vouchers to get stuff cheaper. But in general I like to see the stuff live and in colour first before buying.
We will see I guess._

 

In Greece we have several times witin a year sales at Mac ( and all the other HE brands) usually 25%, once a year they do a 30% too.


----------



## bis (Oct 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sophia84* 

 
_In Greece we have several times witin a year sales at Mac ( and all the other HE brands) usually 25%, once a year they do a 30% too._

 
Wow, I am officially jealous! But, on the other hand that means that you probably buy more stuff?


----------



## Sophia84 (Oct 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bis* 

 
_Wow, I am officially jealous! But, on the other hand that means that you probably buy more stuff?_

 
LOL I wish! Still the prices are too big for us, we have really low salaries. But again it's a great opportunity. I always wait the sales to buy HE mu. Too bad the sales do not iclude the LE stuff though


----------



## bis (Oct 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sophia84* 

 
_LOL I wish! Still the prices are too big for us, we have really low salaries. But again it's a great opportunity. I always wait the sales to buy HE mu. Too bad the sales do not iclude the LE stuff though
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Bummer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Well, but one can dream, right?


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 30, 2009)

Douglas.de now has the collections.. but.. am I imagining it or has MAC become more expensive again here? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*Holiday collections/perm*

*MES*
21/19 EUR

*mineralized blushes*
22,50/22 EUR

*nailpolishes*
12,50/12 EUR

*dazzleglasses*
19,50/19 EUR

*lipsticks*
18/17,50 EUR


----------



## Yagmur (Oct 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Douglas.de now has the collections.. but.. am I imagining it or has MAC become more expensive again here? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*Holiday collections/perm*

*MES*
21/19 EUR

*mineralized blushes*
22,50/22 EUR

*nailpolishes*
12,50/12 EUR

*dazzleglasses*
19,50/19 EUR

*lipsticks*
18/17,50 EUR





_

 
True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But just for the Holiday Collection. The Mineralize Products/Dazzleglasses from the perm line, are still the "old" Prices.


----------



## *JJ* (Oct 30, 2009)

the lip bags are 45€ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i thought they'd be a lot cheaper, aren't they like 36$ in the US?
i know europe is more expensive but that's quite a difference..


----------



## Susanne (Oct 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **JJ** 

 
_the lip bags are 45€ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




i thought they'd be a lot cheaper, aren't they like 36$ in the US?
i know europe is more expensive but that's quite a difference.._

 
They were already 45 Euros last year and the year before


----------



## Melissa Piccanta (Oct 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Enjoy!

I get the impression that Germany has gotten this release date as well._

 
Yes, I can confirm it: it is the 2nd, Monday. And I've seen the X-mass collection today already (secretly)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Does anyone know by the way the price for pigment sets?


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Melissa Piccanta* 

 
_Yes, I can confirm it: it is the 2nd, Monday. And I've seen the X-mass collection today already (secretly)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Does anyone know by the way the price for pigment sets?*_

 
I think they were 36 EUR last year?


----------



## Melissa Piccanta (Nov 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_I think they were 36 EUR last year? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Don't know. Last year they didn't come to our counter at all.
That would be great price. Lately for amny products prices tend to creep towards over 40.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thank you.


----------



## Yagmur (Nov 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_I think they were 36 EUR last year? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yes, they were 36 EUR last year


----------



## Susanne (Nov 2, 2009)

Happy hauling for those who get the holiday collection today!


----------



## bis (Nov 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Happy hauling for those who get the holiday collection today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Did you already get your stuff? What did you get?
I try to make it to the counter later on.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Melissa Piccanta* 

 
_Don't know. Last year they didn't come to our counter at all.
That would be great price. Lately for amny products prices tend to creep towards over 40.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thank you._

 
You're welcome. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Susanne are the pigment/glitter and lipglass/lustrelass sets store and Douglas online exclusives? I can't remember if my Counter had the Little Darlings last year. I only know that the Store in Cologne and douglas.de had them.


----------



## satin_yogurt (Nov 2, 2009)

at beautyjunkies.de someone said that the little darlings are already available at their counters. so no december release? and no douglas-online for those? does anyone know anything about that???


----------



## petitetamtam (Nov 2, 2009)

Susanne did you change your hair colour or is it just the foto... anyhow looks great


----------



## Susanne (Nov 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *petitetamtam* 

 
_Susanne did you change your hair colour or is it just the foto... anyhow looks great_

 
Thank you! Yes, I did 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/i...te-now-152950/


----------



## Susanne (Nov 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_You're welcome. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Susanne are the pigment/glitter and lipglass/lustrelass sets store and Douglas online exclusives? I can't remember if my Counter had the Little Darlings last year. I only know that the Store in Cologne and douglas.de had them._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *satin_yogurt* 

 
_at beautyjunkies.de someone said that the little darlings are already available at their counters. so no december release? and no douglas-online for those? does anyone know anything about that???_

 

There seems to be a big confusion about the mini sets this year.

Every counter should get them this year, but the official release date is still December.

My counter has already gotten the testers for the mini sets, but not the products themselves. They should sell them in December.

I will call my MA tomorrow or Wednesday again and ask her if she knows anything new about them!


----------



## Yagmur (Nov 2, 2009)

Has anyone seen the news on www.maccosmetics.de?! 

It says:
It's Party Time. In kürze eröffnet der MAC Online Shop!

Will we get another MAC Online Shop, beside the Douglas Online Store?!  
Does anyone know anything?!


----------



## Susanne (Nov 3, 2009)

^^^ Yes, I have seen it, too.  

I haven't heard about an official German MAC online store yet, but I would interpret it like that as well.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Has anyone seen the news on www.maccosmetics.de?! 

It says:
It's Party Time. In kürze eröffnet der MAC Online Shop!

Will we get another MAC Online Shop, beside the Douglas Online Store?!  
Does anyone know anything?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 ZOMG YEEEEEEES! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Finally!


----------



## Yagmur (Nov 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_^^^ Yes, I have seen it, too.  

I haven't heard about an official German MAC online store yet, but I would interpret it like that as well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That would be great!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_





 ZOMG YEEEEEEES! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Finally! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_


----------



## petitetamtam (Nov 3, 2009)

please let it be true!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:bowdown  :


----------



## Corvs Queen (Nov 3, 2009)

I wonder if this would be open to Austria gals too? I hope so!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Corvs Queen* 

 
_I wonder if this would be open to Austria gals too? I hope so!_

 
Crossing my fingers!


----------



## _Ella_ (Nov 3, 2009)

I got a 10% off coupon from Douglas, so I´m getting an E-S set and brushset!

And Susanne, I LOVE your haircolour!


----------



## bis (Nov 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Corvs Queen* 

 
_I wonder if this would be open to Austria gals too? I hope so!_

 
I guess it will be, like Douglas also works for Austrians. Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## peachy pink (Nov 5, 2009)

Susanne, you look great!

Hhhm big confusion about the mischief makers. There's just no way I want to miss those!


----------



## peachy pink (Nov 7, 2009)

Hey guys
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Did anyone get a confirmation about  _Mischief Makers mini sets 1.12.2009_?


----------



## Susanne (Nov 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *peachy pink* 

 
_Hey guys
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Did anyone get a confirmation about  Mischief Makers mini sets 1.12.2009?_

 
This is what my MA told me the last time, yes.


----------



## Susanne (Nov 9, 2009)

I have *news*:

Yes, we will get a maccosmetics.de online shop. It should "open" until December.

The couture collection Baroque Boudoir will JUST be available online this year. On Douglas.de and maccosmetics.de.

The mini holiday sets will be released December 1st.


----------



## Yagmur (Nov 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I have *news*:

*Yes, we will get a maccosmetics.de online shop. It should "open" until December.
*
The couture collection Baroque Boudoir will JUST be available only this year. On Douglas.de and maccosmetics.de.

*The mini holiday sets will be released December 1st.*_

 











Maybe we'll get the chance for some "discounts" finally!!!

Thank you, Susanne


----------



## peachy pink (Nov 9, 2009)

Mini Sets, oooouuuh yeah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thank you!


----------



## petitetamtam (Nov 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_











Maybe we'll get the chance for some "discounts" finally!!!

Thank you, Susanne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 discounts sounds great and means more Mac Stuff
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can´t wait for my first order


----------



## Melissa Piccanta (Nov 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_The mini holiday sets will be released December 1st._

 
I got involved into a big confusion with these mini-sets:
One week ago I visited my local counter and *bought "warm" mini-pigments* set. Also put my eye on a "smoky" set, ut desided to postpone till weekend.

On weekend I went to Frankfurt and also had a quick look there at newly opened MAC Store (which is sadly *not a Pro-Store* as I hoped). And there they told me that pigment sets will be for sail only in December!! At first I disbelieved in the whole situation. But today my local counter girl confirmed that she made a great *mistake* selling me that pigment set before (she removed all the rest of pigments from display till December)


----------



## Susanne (Nov 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Melissa Piccanta* 

 
_I got involved into a big confusion with these mini-sets:
One week ago I visited my local counter and *bought "warm" mini-pigments* set. Also put my eye on a "smoky" set, ut desided to postpone till weekend.

On weekend I went to Frankfurt and also had a quick look there at newly opened MAC Store (which is sadly *not a Pro-Store* as I hoped). And there they told me that pigment sets will be for sail only in December!! At first I disbelieved in the whole situation. But today my local counter girl confirmed that she made a great *mistake* selling me that pigment set before (she removed all the rest of pigments from display till December)_

 
Yes, my MA told me they got a newsletter in November they should start selling the mini sets already. But they hadn't got the products yet, so she made a call and found out the newsletter was a mistake. December is the official date.


----------



## peachy pink (Nov 9, 2009)

WOW that's crazy ... they better get not sold out, lol! You're kind of lucky though


----------



## Melissa Piccanta (Nov 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *peachy pink* 

 
_WOW that's crazy ... they better get not sold out, lol! You're kind of lucky though



_

 
Ha-ha, I was stupid enough not to buy at once both of the sets I liked. @Don't postpone for later what you can buy [email protected]


----------



## peachy pink (Nov 11, 2009)

Today I talked to my MA in Düsseldorf: She said the Mini Sets are going to be released on Nov 14th, so this saturday!


----------



## Susanne (Nov 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *peachy pink* 

 
_Today I talked to my MA in Düsseldorf: She said the Mini Sets are going to be released on Nov 14th, so this saturday!_

 
Oh, I will call my MA tomorrow! I will visit my counter on Monday anyway - maybe I can pick up the mini sets?


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *peachy pink* 

 
_Today I talked to my MA in Düsseldorf: She said the Mini Sets are going to be released on Nov 14th, so this saturday!_

 
MAC and its release dates = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Thank you for the update, peachy pink!


----------



## Susanne (Nov 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_MAC and its release dates = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 
Yes, I can't see the strategy at the moment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Maybe the online shop will start on Saturday as well?


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Yes, I can't see the strategy at the moment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







*Maybe the online shop will start on Saturday as well?*_

 

Hopefully...... NOT! I don't want to get tempted!


----------



## peachy pink (Nov 12, 2009)

you're welcome 
i'm pretty excited, because i'm really loving those. susanne, which ones are you going to get? which sets do you guys like most?


----------



## *JJ* (Nov 12, 2009)

one mac store here is already selling the mini sets, the other one keeps saying dec. 1st.
weird...


----------



## Susanne (Nov 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **JJ** 

 
_one mac store here is already selling the mini sets, the other one keeps saying dec. 1st.
weird..._

 
On Saturday the 14th will be the release day now


----------



## Susanne (Nov 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *peachy pink* 

 
_you're welcome 
i'm pretty excited, because i'm really loving those. susanne, which ones are you going to get? which sets do you guys like most?_

 
I will pass the pigment sets this year but want two lipglass sets:

Sexy Shenanigans and Frisky Business

I will get them on Monday and look really forward to them!


----------



## Corvs Queen (Nov 12, 2009)

These will not be available at all counters. They are at counters with the "A Setup". Meaning counters that also sell paint pots, paints and pigments.


----------



## petitetamtam (Nov 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Corvs Queen* 

 
_These will not be available at all counters. They are at counters with the "A Setup". Meaning counters that also sell paint pots, paints and pigments. _

 
 okay that´s why I was already wondering why I couldn´t find them


----------



## Melissa Piccanta (Nov 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *petitetamtam* 

 
_okay that´s why I was already wondering why I couldn´t find them_

 
Strange: information is so different!
Our local counter doesn't sell paintpots and pigments (So, they are not a "MAC store") - and they had all mini-sets of lipglosses and pigments on Sat. 14.
By the way, I got two sets: the "warm one" and the "smoky one". I'm more an "eye girl" than "lip girl"


----------



## bis (Nov 16, 2009)

Enjoy all your goodies, girls!


----------



## Susanne (Nov 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bis* 

 
_Enjoy all your goodies, girls! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you! I will drive to the counter today.

My counter does not sell pigments and paint pots. I will see if they have the mini pigments or not.


----------



## Susanne (Nov 16, 2009)

Update for January until March 2010:

Preview on the MAC 2010 Spring Collections – New info, prices and launching dates | Chic Profile


----------



## bis (Nov 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Thank you! I will drive to the counter today.

My counter does not sell pigments and paint pots. I will see if they have the mini pigments or not._

 
I am sure that you will get them, your MA told you they have them? So I am sure you are fine. Enjoy your trip and your latte/mocha and let us know what you got


----------



## peachy pink (Nov 16, 2009)

I got miiine. HEARTS!!!! <3


----------



## Susanne (Nov 16, 2009)

I got mine as well!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And they had the mini pigment sets although they don't sell pigments in their regular programme.


----------



## satin_yogurt (Nov 17, 2009)

the onlinestore is up now. empty pro palettes can be found by searching "Palette" no refills so far though. but according to youaurora from beautyjunkies.de this was posted on twitter

zaz81ms:
 Quote:

  Sehr freundlichen Rückruf von MAC gehabt: Paletten gibt es online: Einfach "Palette" ins Suchfeld eingeben. *Refills kommen in zwei Wochen!* 
 ​


----------



## *JJ* (Nov 17, 2009)

no delivery to austria 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



boooo!


----------



## Susanne (Nov 18, 2009)

Refills, palettes and pigments online sound great!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




These will be the things I will order online because my counter does not sell them.


----------



## bis (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks for the update on the MAC-online store. No special events for the opening? And no shipping to Austria is mean.


----------



## peachy pink (Nov 18, 2009)

And I really and truly hope they'll get the problems fixed they're having with the delivery of the brushes........ pencil brush ........ 222 ............... 219 ..... boooh! My MA told me we'd get them in 2 weeks though. HOPEFULLY!


----------



## bis (Nov 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *peachy pink* 

 
_And I really and truly hope they'll get the problems fixed they're having with the delivery of the brushes........ pencil brush ........ 222 ............... 219 ..... boooh! My MA told me we'd get them in 2 weeks though. HOPEFULLY!_

 
Just as an idea, but have  you looked at the Sigma brushes? The one I have are really good quality. And they are cheaper 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just had a closer look at the new homepage and shipping is 4Euros and you cannot specify and additional address field (e.g. company). So Douglas was not so bad after all


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bis* 

 
_Thanks for the update on the MAC-online store. No special events for the opening? *And no shipping to Austria is mean.*_

 
It is. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The new MAC website doesn't work for me though. I can't see any other button besides the "Kasse" and just see some products with clicking on the animated collection pictures on the home page. Maybe the website doesn't agree with Firefox and my adblock. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





edit: Doesn't work with the Internet Explorer too.


----------



## bis (Nov 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_It is. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The new MAC website doesn't work for me though. I can't see any other button besides the "Kasse" and just see some products with clicking on the animated collection pictures on the home page. Maybe the website doesn't agree with Firefox and my adblock. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





edit: Doesn't work with the Internet Explorer too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Weird, works for me, although slow. Maybe your ad-blocker?
And there is free shipping from 25Euro up.


----------



## petitetamtam (Nov 21, 2009)

Florishing e/s and Graphology e/s are in the Goodbye Section . Does anyone own them? I thought so many times about buying them but always ended up with other colours...

I haven´t found pro pans on the page either


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 21, 2009)

Graphology is stunning! Works great to darken up the outer v and crease for any cooler toned blue or purple look. I adore Graphology.


----------



## bis (Nov 22, 2009)

Second that, Graphology is so worth it.


----------



## petitetamtam (Nov 22, 2009)

thank you two...well I quess that means a visit to Mac for me tommorrow.

Something off topic I just saw a video about elf cosmetics on youtube but never looked into int until now. Just found out there´s a German online store. I just ordered some e/s and nailpolishes. Has someone ordered form that site? Is there any must have?  Preiswerte Kosmetik einfach online bestellen | e.l.f. Kosmetik


----------



## Yagmur (Nov 22, 2009)

I have never tried the Products, but I want to... 
EbruZa on YouTube uses the ELF Products: YouTube - EbruZa's Channel

Tell me how you like the things you've ordered, when they arrive...


----------



## Yagmur (Nov 22, 2009)

Another Question: Which YouTube Channels in German do you watch? Any good recommendations?!


----------



## peachy pink (Nov 22, 2009)

I like YouTube - magimania's Channel just because she's soo talented esp when it comes to eye make up, and she likes MAC.


----------



## petitetamtam (Nov 22, 2009)

Rebecca Floeter
fand ihr Make up in ihrem Lush review toll.
YouTube - rebeccafloeter's Channel

Zwar aus UK aber mein Lieblings youtuber
lollipop26


----------



## Yagmur (Nov 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *peachy pink* 

 
_I like YouTube - magimania's Channel just because she's soo talented esp when it comes to eye make up, and she likes MAC. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I really like Magis Videos. She is one of the most creative german Youtubers, I think 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *petitetamtam* 

 
_Rebecca Floeter
fand ihr Make up in ihrem Lush review toll.
YouTube - rebeccafloeter's Channel

Zwar aus UK aber mein Lieblings youtuber
lollipop26_

 
I have to check these. Haven't seen both of them. Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish there would be more german youtubers! I love to watch english Tutorials, but it's refreshing to see someone speaking german. Do you know what I mean?


----------



## petitetamtam (Nov 23, 2009)

I like that when watching German youtubers you don´t have the hazzle to get hold of the products....and sometimes they talk about nice colours from drugstore brands like p2 or essence, which I tend to overlook.


----------



## *JJ* (Nov 28, 2009)

since the baroque boudoir collection will only be sold online, does anyone know if this applies to douglas.de as well or just maccosmetics.de?


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 28, 2009)

I am kinda disappointed in the maccosmetics.de online store. The stock seems very limited.. the Smoky pigment set was sold out after the store was online for not even 48 hours and now all Mischief Makers are sold out.

Hopefully the stock will be bigger soon because whats the point if they only have an amount of maybe 30 per product. IMO the online store should be an alternative to the Counters and Stores for everyone who doesn't live near either one of them or an alternative if items are sold out at Counters and Stores for everyone. 






 *end rant*


----------



## Susanne (Nov 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **JJ** 

 
_since the baroque boudoir collection will only be sold online, does anyone know if this applies to *douglas.de* as well or just *maccosmetics.de?*_

 
At both online stores


----------



## petitetamtam (Nov 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_I have never tried the Products, but I want to... 
EbruZa on YouTube uses the ELF Products: YouTube - EbruZa's Channel

Tell me how you like the things you've ordered, when they arrive..._

 
My products finally arrived and I have to say I passed most stuff to my younger sister...the only two products I kept are the coral nailpolish which will be gorgeous for summer and I have not found a colour similar to it. And the butternut e/s palette which I keep because I do love the colours but the colour payoff is not the best.


----------



## s_lost (Dec 1, 2009)

I’m so anxious waiting for the Baroque Boudoir! I refresh the Douglas page every 20 minutes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




In the MAC.uk website the collection is already online


----------



## peachy pink (Dec 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *s_lost* 

 
_I’m so anxious waiting for the Baroque Boudoir! I refresh the Douglas page every 20 minutes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




In the MAC.uk website the collection is already online 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Cute
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



What r u gonna get?


----------



## s_lost (Dec 1, 2009)

Hey, peachy pink!

The Prive Lipstick and the Lap of Luxury Lipgloss, maybe the gorgeous (and incredibly expensive) powder.

And you, are you excited about this collection?


----------



## peachy pink (Dec 1, 2009)

I simply ADORE the packaging, but I don't know yet if I'm getting anything since it's a little more expensive than anything else, and I like a lot, esp facing the upcoming collections ...
However Prive is wayyy cute! And if I'd be getting anything it would be "LOL" (haha) lipglass


----------



## Susanne (Dec 1, 2009)

I will pass Baroque Boudoir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will save the money for some nail polish spring collections


----------



## s_lost (Dec 1, 2009)

Yeah, the packing really got me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and LOL (haha) is very nice indeed. 

It would be great if mac.uk delivered here, the price is much better.


----------



## s_lost (Dec 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I will save the money for some nail polish spring collections 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Wow, the colors are really great! Unfortunately I can't use the nail polishes (allergies)


----------



## Susanne (Dec 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *s_lost* 

 
_Wow, the colors are really great! Unfortunately I can't use the nail polishes (allergies) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





What a pity you can't use them


----------



## s_lost (Dec 1, 2009)

Yeah, that's sad (or not, I would probably expend way too much if I could use them, haha)


----------



## Susanne (Dec 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *s_lost* 

 
_





Yeah, that's sad (or not, I would probably expend way too much if I could use them, haha)_

 








BTW - Baroque Boudoir is not online yet.


----------



## s_lost (Dec 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_








BTW - Baroque Boudoir is not online yet._

 
Hallochen!

Yeah, I'm going nuts here, refreshing Douglas' page all the time


----------



## s_lost (Dec 3, 2009)

For the first time the client service from mac.de wrote me back: the Baroque Boudoir will be available after tomorrow, 12/4. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit. 12/4: and they fooled me.


----------



## Malena (Dec 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *s_lost* 

 
_Edit. 12/4: and they fooled me._

 
You´re not alone, they fooled me as well


----------



## peachy pink (Dec 4, 2009)

Me, too. 
I can't believe how MAC can afford being that sloppy talking bout the online store!!


----------



## Susanne (Dec 4, 2009)

I don't know why the collection is not online yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Weird.


----------



## s_lost (Dec 4, 2009)

That's very weird, girls. In the mac.co.uk the collection was available Tuesday. And they said that today it would be available here. Very reliable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll buy from Douglas (10% discount + gifts... and I love gifts, of course, haha), but I'm checking the two websites all day. Frustrating


----------



## Susanne (Dec 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *s_lost* 

 
_That's very weird, girls. In the mac.co.uk the collection was available Tuesday. And they said that today it would be available here. Very reliable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll buy from Douglas (10% discount + gifts... and I love gifts, of course, haha), but I'm checking the two websites all day. Frustrating 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Malena (Dec 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *s_lost* 

 
_[...] Frustrating 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I totally agree


----------



## Susanne (Dec 6, 2009)

Update on first page


----------



## bis (Dec 6, 2009)

Somebody in the Love&Lace colour thread that it will release before Christmas. If so, do we still need to wait until after New Year?


----------



## Susanne (Dec 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bis* 

 
_Somebody in the Love&Lace colour thread that it will release before Christmas. If so, do we still need to wait until after New Year?_

 
Before christmas in the US?

For Germany it will be the January collection. It is independent from US release days.


----------



## s_lost (Dec 7, 2009)

Gaaaaaaaaahhhhhhh, they're putting Baroque Boudoir in the MAC website right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Finally!


----------



## peachy pink (Dec 7, 2009)

YES I just saw that too!
M·A·C Cosmetics | Baroque Boudoir |


----------



## s_lost (Dec 7, 2009)

Lipstick €27,50?? WTF 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The compact is what I expected, but the lipsticks are way too expensive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope the collection will be available at Douglas soon!


----------



## Susanne (Dec 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *s_lost* 

 
_Lipstick €27,50?? WTF 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The compact is what I expected, but the lipsticks are way too expensive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 
These are the same prices like last year's couture collection Monogram 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Lipstick, ca. 27,50 Euro
Lipgloss, ca. 21,50 Euro
Sheer Mystery Powder, ca. 58,00 Euro*

I will pass the couture collection this year.


----------



## bis (Dec 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *s_lost* 

 
_Lipstick €27,50?? WTF 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The compact is what I expected, but the lipsticks are way too expensive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope the collection will be available at Douglas soon!_

 
That's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






For some reason I never look at those collections, but the prize alone is way too much.
What do you want from the collection?


----------



## s_lost (Dec 7, 2009)

Hey, bis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wanna the compact, Prive and LOL, but just because of the pretty package 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So now, I don't know... It's a lot of difference between the prices here and in the UK (I don't compare anymore with the US, because it's just nuts...)

Susanne, thank you for the last year prices! I don't like gold, so I didn't pay any attention 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If Douglas sell the products I'll by one or two because the 10% discount


----------



## bis (Dec 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *s_lost* 

 
_Hey, bis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wanna the compact, Prive and LOL, but just because of the pretty package 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So now, I don't know... It's a lot of difference between the prices here and in the UK (I don't compare anymore with the US, because it's just nuts...)

Susanne, thank you for the last year prices! I don't like gold, so I didn't pay any attention 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If Douglas sell the products I'll by one or two because the 10% discount 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
The compact is really nice, but I would not use it so I do not get it.
And the packaging is really nice. 
I keep my fingers crossed that Douglas gets it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Otherwise you could ask someone for a CP?


----------



## s_lost (Dec 7, 2009)

Sorry bis, what is a CP?


----------



## Susanne (Dec 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *s_lost* 

 
_Sorry bis, what is a CP?_

 
It is a custom purchase. Someone in the US or UK will buy a product for you and send it to you, you will send the money.

We have a forum for CP requests here:

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f187/


----------



## s_lost (Dec 7, 2009)

Oh, that's so nice! I'll take a look at the topic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





(but beside the compact, everything was sold out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Edit: I don't have permission to acess the forum (probably the number of posts and I understand. That's very clever! This way is difficult to people act wrongly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). I've a friend who lives in London, maybe I'll ask her - I don't wanna exaggerate, I've already ask her to buy some Dolce & Gabbana lipsticks


----------



## bis (Dec 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *s_lost* 

 
_Oh, that's so nice! I'll take a look at the topic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(but beside the compact, everything was sold out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Edit: I don't have permission to acess the forum (probably the number of posts and I understand. That's very clever! This way is difficult to people act wrongly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). I've a friend who lives in London, maybe I'll ask her - I don't wanna exaggerate, I've already ask her to buy some Dolce & Gabbana lipsticks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
What, already sold out? Did they just get two or three things? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I hope you find someone to get it for you.


----------



## s_lost (Dec 7, 2009)

I was waiting for Douglas, and the Mystery Powder in Light Medium is already sold out at mac.de 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Usually I buy the products as soon as they're released, but this time I really didn't think that it wouldn't last more than 5 hours!!!


----------



## Malena (Dec 7, 2009)

I can´t believe that the compact is alreay sold out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It´s so darn expensive that I was sure nobody would want to buy it...well, I guess I was wrong


----------



## Susanne (Dec 7, 2009)

How less of everything do they have in the online store??


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_How less of everything do they have in the online store?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Douglas usually has 10-50 of limited edition items but delivers to Germany and Austria. So based on how fast things sell out at maccosmetics.ce I would guess.. 5-20 per item? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



This is ridiculous. It is actually a shame for a MAC online store. 

I wish the store would be more like the US or Canadian online store where they get second shipments and you still have the chance to purchase a LE item weeks or even months after the release. 

This fake shortage of stock to create cravings annoys me more and more. It also seems to get worse with every collection when now even counters only get a few of each item (nail polishes especially).
Well thanks MAC. I feel like such a welcomed customer.


----------



## bis (Dec 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Douglas usually has 10-50 of limited edition items but delivers to Germany and Austria. So based on how fast things sell out at maccosmetics.ce I would guess.. 5-20 per item? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



This is ridiculous. It is actually a shame for a MAC online store. 

I wish the store would be more like the US or Canadian online store where they get second shipments and you still have the chance to purchase a LE item weeks or even months after the release. 

This fake shortage of stock to create cravings annoys me more and more. It also seems to get worse with every collection when now even counters only get a few of each item (nail polishes especially).
Well thanks MAC. I feel like such a welcomed customer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Not to mention the chaos when the collection is actually coming out and which one makes it where. 
I mean, how hard can it be (TM)? It seems to work fine in the US.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bis* 

 
_Not to mention the chaos when the collection is actually coming out and which one makes it where. 
I mean, how hard can it be (TM)? It seems to work fine in the US._

 





I am actually sick of beeing scared of maybe not getting what I want from the collections. 

MAC is not cheap here.. it is pretty expensive so I assume that their target group mostly consists of people that work. But with this fake shortage of stock someone who has a job has almost no chance to get the popular and most hyped items from a limited edition neither online or at counters/stores.

This really makes me bitter but I just think.. fine. If MAC doesn't want me to purchase what I want here because of their crazy limited stock I am not even trying to anymore. 
Waiting for the collections should be fun.. not stress.. but it is getting more stressful with almost every collection. *end rant*


----------



## s_lost (Dec 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Waiting for the collections should be fun.. not stress.. but it is getting more stressful with almost every collection. *end rant* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I totally agree!

Today I received the newsletter announcing the Baroque Boudoir: what for? Ok, it's just the compact in light medium that is sold out (but hello, we're in Germany, light medium is the most asked for), but still it's very annoying. 

This plus the several critics to this collection (the price, the quality, tha lack of original colors) made me loose the interest. And wait for another battle, the next collection coming out (at least we can look in the stores).


----------



## bis (Dec 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *s_lost* 

 
_I totally agree!

Today I received the newsletter announcing the Baroque Boudoir: what for? Ok, it's just the compact in light medium that is sold out (but hello, we're in Germany, light medium is the most asked for), but still it's very annoying. 

This plus the several critics to this collection (the price, the quality, tha lack of original colors) made me loose the interest. And wait for another battle, the next collection coming out (at least we can look in the stores)._

 





  And the spring collection looks like it will be worthy of our interest 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And there will be more product available (I hope!).


----------



## petitetamtam (Dec 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I will pass Baroque Boudoir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will save the money for some nail polish spring collections 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
same here I will skip the collection entirely


----------



## peachy pink (Dec 14, 2009)

Sooo excited... just got my invitation for Warm & Cozy


----------



## Susanne (Dec 16, 2009)

I know that some counters in South Germany have already started to sell Love Lace. 

This is not a new official release date - a lot of counters and stores are still waiting to get the collection in and so do the online shops.

My MA has promised to call me as soon as the goodies will have been arrived at her counter - I will let you know!


----------



## *JJ* (Dec 16, 2009)

just called 2 mac stores, the love lace release date in austria has been pushed up to dec 19th


----------



## peachy pink (Dec 16, 2009)

Our counter is selling it since I think monday!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *peachy pink* 

 
_Our counter is selling it since I think monday!_

 
Wow thats so early.. too early. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 By now a lot of stuff surely is sold out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But I am not wondering about the silly release date chaos and the crazy limited stock here anymore. I haven't purchased anything from a Counter or Store here since half a year or more and I probably won't do so ever again. I just refuse to support the german MAC with its too high prices and chaos.


----------



## peachy pink (Dec 16, 2009)

its def such a mess... i dont think theres any MA who knows exactly whats going on.


----------



## Susanne (Dec 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *peachy pink* 

 
_its def such a mess... i dont think theres any MA who knows exactly whats going on._


----------



## Melissa Piccanta (Dec 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **JJ** 

 
_just called 2 mac stores, the love lace release date in austria has been pushed up to dec 19th 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Strange!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I've seen this collection with my own eyes yeaterday (18) at our local counter (not MAC Store!). And I was assuared  one week ago by a girl from Frankfurt MAC Store that this collection is released in their store on 14th.
But I'm passing it anyway.
I desided up from now to buy only necessities and stuff from my wish list.... may be even online from US or UK. Again: due to crazy prices in Germany. Well... if I do like something from limited edition at my local counter - I would buy it for sure.


----------



## Melissa Piccanta (Dec 22, 2009)

Well...I couldn't resist and got from the Lace collection Lashes N44 and Nail Polish "Light Affair"


----------



## Susanne (Dec 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Melissa Piccanta* 

 
_Well...I couldn't resist and got from the Lace collection Lashes N44 and Nail Polish "Light Affair"_

 
Enjoy!


----------



## s_lost (Dec 22, 2009)

Anyone knows if Douglas will sell just the permanent products? They didn't sold Baroque Boudoir, neither Love Lace now...


----------



## Corvs Queen (Dec 22, 2009)

Love Lace is still scheduled to be released after Christmas at my local counter within a Douglas so maybe they will release it online at that time too.


----------



## petitetamtam (Dec 23, 2009)

I was at Becks and all the e/s except pincurl, the n/p and most lip products were not love&lace but replaced by regular stuff...ahhhhhhhh


----------



## Melissa Piccanta (Dec 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Enjoy!_

 
Thanks.

Desided to show you this limited pair of lashes N44:


----------



## s_lost (Dec 26, 2009)

Wow, they're beautiful, Melissa!


----------



## Susanne (Jan 5, 2010)

I know there is confusion about the release date of Warm & Cozy here. Some counters should have started to sell it already.

I called Ludwig Beck today and they confirmed January 11th (it is a Monday) as the German release date. My counter should start to sell it three days later, January 14th.

I will keep you updated!!


----------



## Yagmur (Jan 5, 2010)

I totally forgot to tell you guys, that @Munich Airport (Terminal 2) is a MAC Counter, Finally!!! Also my Friend Andrea flight over Frankfurt Airport and she told me that there is another MAC Counter. We'll get 20% off EVERYTHING there.


----------



## Yagmur (Jan 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I know there is confusion about the release date of Warm & Cozy here. Some counters should have started to sell it already.

I called Ludwig Beck today and they confirmed* January 11th (it is a Monday) *as the German release date. My counter should start to sell it three days later, January 14th.

I will keep you updated!!_

 
Oh nooooo! I really hoped the release would be today. I'm flying back to Munich and wanted to pick up By Candlelight MSF at the Airport! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I hope they release it anyways... Wish me luck


----------



## Susanne (Jan 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_I totally forgot to tell you guys, that @Munich Airport (Terminal 2) is a MAC Counter, Finally!!! Also my Friend Andrea flight over Frankfurt Airport and she told me that there is another MAC Counter. We'll get 20% off EVERYTHING there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Frankfurt and Munich airports have a MAC counter?? When will I fly next time??


----------



## Yagmur (Jan 5, 2010)

I really hope we'll get the Trip Collections here.


----------



## Susanne (Jan 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_I really hope we'll get the Trip Collections here._


----------



## Corvs Queen (Jan 5, 2010)

Just wanted to put this out there for the Austrian gals. The counter in Douglas in Innsbruck started selling Warm and Cozy on Saturday. Hope that helps someone.


----------



## s_lost (Jan 5, 2010)

Yagmur, that's great new!!!

I passed by my counter yesterday, at KadeWe, in they have already posters, but no products


----------



## petitetamtam (Jan 6, 2010)

I am so thrilled I just have to tell you guys .... I got accepted for a Marketing internship at Estée Lauder here in Munich...


----------



## Yagmur (Jan 6, 2010)

Wow!!! Congratulations Petitetamtam!!!


----------



## s_lost (Jan 6, 2010)

Congratulations, Petite tamtam! That's really great!


----------



## petitetamtam (Jan 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Wow!!! Congratulations Petitetamtam!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *s_lost* 

 
_Congratulations, Petite tamtam! That's really great!_

 
thanks guys you are sooo sweet


----------



## Susanne (Jan 11, 2010)

Warm & Cozy should go online today!


----------



## User37 (Jan 12, 2010)

bought 

msf by candlelight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




lacquer dim the lights
l/g light that fire! 

yesterday at a counter and the macine said that mac delivered only a handful of col. products. again (see my complain with style black).


----------



## Ode to Joy (Jan 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Melissa Piccanta* 

 
_Thanks.

Desided to show you this limited pair of lashes N44:




_

 
Woah!
Mind to share what eyeshadows you used?


----------



## Susanne (Jan 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *missmarnip* 

 
_bought 

msf by candlelight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



lacquer dim the lights
l/g light that fire! 

yesterday at a counter and the macine said that mac delivered only a handful of col. products. again (see my complain with style black)._

 
Enjoy! I will get mine on Friday! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And yes, it is a pity that MAC Germany sells such a little amount of every LE collection now!!


----------



## Bluebell (Jan 13, 2010)

I bought By Candlelight and the Shadesticks Nurture and Cuddle at Douglas.de. I hope it will arrive soon.
By Candlelight is already sold out there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, they got only 18 By Candlelights.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bluebell* 

 
_I bought By Candlelight and the Shadesticks Nurture and Cuddle at Douglas.de. I hope it will arrive soon.
By Candlelight is already sold out there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, *they got only 18 By Candlelights*._

 





I had one in my shopping basket on douglas.de yesterday evening - the last one - and only needed to hit the submit order button but then I thought NO.. enough with the limited stock *excuse me* crap and removed it.

I already have so many similar MSFs and I won't notice the difference anyhow because I only use them over blush and never as a blush itself. This crazy limited stock madness won't make me order stuff I don't need.


----------



## bis (Jan 13, 2010)

^ Yes, it really feels they try to use the limited stock to make people buy.
And By Candlelight was really rather disappointing....


----------



## *JJ* (Jan 15, 2010)

you didn't like it?


----------



## Susanne (Jan 15, 2010)

I got Warm & Cozy today and I love By Candlelight!

*My MA told me today that MAC in Lillyland will be store exlusive in Germany - counters won't get it!
*
So I have made a decision - I will totally pass MAC in Lillyland and All Ages, All Races, All Sexes and just get the new brush 130 in February.

Can't wait for the brighter collections!!


----------



## s_lost (Jan 15, 2010)

Wow, thanks for sharing this information, Susanne! I'll definitelly buy some blushes from Lillyland, so I'll go straight to the store


----------



## Susanne (Jan 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *s_lost* 

 
_Wow, thanks for sharing this information, Susanne! I'll definitelly buy some blushes from Lillyland, so I'll go straight to the store 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I have no store near me, even my counter is 30 min away, so this is a chance to save some money


----------



## bis (Jan 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **JJ** 

 
_you didn't like it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
When I swatched it in the store it was this beautiful beige champagne colour, amazing, just what I wanted and did not have.
Then the next day at home it was a lot more pink and really close to Porcelain Pink.
It is still a nice colour, but I feel a bit cheated because the colour is different to the store. And it is a messy MSF, when I touched it with my brush I had dust everywhere.
Still pretty, but if you have PP you do not need it I think. 

Somehow it seems my last purchases were all "unlucky".

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I got Warm & Cozy today and I love By Candlelight!

*My MA told me today that MAC in Lillyland will be store exlusive in Germany - counters won't get it!
*
So I have made a decision - I will totally pass MAC in Lillyland and All Ages, All Races, All Sexes and just get the new brush 130 in February.

Can't wait for the brighter collections!!_

 
So like Sugar Sweet last year? So in de only Beck, KaDeWe and Breuninger get it?
Thanks for the info. I am lusting for the orange cremeblend blush, but I want to see it on me first.


----------



## Susanne (Jan 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bis* 

 
_
So like Sugar Sweet last year? So in de only Beck, KaDeWe and Breuninger get it?
Thanks for the info. I am lusting for the orange cremeblend blush, but I want to see it on me first._

 
No, stores are only in Köln (pro), Düsseldorf, Berlin (pro) and Hamburg! 

I have no information about Beck or Breuninger yet as these are counters as well.


----------



## Melissa Piccanta (Jan 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ode to Joy* 

 
_Woah!
Mind to share what eyeshadows you used?_

 
No prob.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Too faced shadow insurance as a base.
Blended Black Track eyelineer as a dark base.
Pigment Sundazed in the crease.
Blue Flame MES on the lid,
Illamasqua Stealth under the brow.


----------



## s_lost (Jan 19, 2010)

A MUA from MAC's KaDeWe Berlin told me today that Lillyland will be available after 13. Februar. They aren't always well informed there, so I'll call the Pro Store the 5. to be sure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I'm crazy about those cremeblend blushes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Yagmur (Jan 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *s_lost* 

 
_A MUA from MAC's KaDeWe Berlin told me today that Lillyland will be available after 13. Februar. They aren't always well informed there, so I'll call the Pro Store the 5. to be sure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I'm crazy about those cremeblend blushes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)_

 
Thank you, s_lost. I really hope Beck will get Lillyland as well. I'm drooling over the Cremeblend Blushes!


----------



## cipelica (Jan 20, 2010)

When will the All ages...collection going to be releced in Garmany? And also *MAC Mineralize Foundation SPF 15* (February 18th). The foundations will be parm, but 130 brush LE?


----------



## Susanne (Jan 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cipelica* 

 
_When will the All ages...collection going to be releced in Garmany? And also *MAC Mineralize Foundation SPF 15* (February 18th). The foundations will be parm, but 130 brush LE?_

 
We will get three collections in February:

All Ages, All Races, All Sexes at the beginning of February, Mineralize Foundation probably also at the beginning.

MAC in Lillyland in the middle of February, in stores only.

I don't know yet if the brush will be LE or perm, I will let you know as soon as I get more Info.


----------



## bis (Jan 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_We will get three collections in February:

All Ages, All Races, All Sexes at the beginning of February, Mineralize Foundation probably also at the beginning.

MAC in Lillyland in the middle of February, in stores only (also KaDeWe).

I don't know yet if the brush will be LE or perm, I will let you know as soon as I get more Info._

 
So we get the new foundation at the same time as the US? That is new 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





And do you know if the Give me Liberty of London collection will be available everywhere? 
Thanks


----------



## petitetamtam (Jan 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_We will get three collections in February:

All Ages, All Races, All Sexes at the beginning of February, Mineralize Foundation probably also at the beginning.

MAC in Lillyland in the middle of February, in stores only (also KaDeWe).

I don't know yet if the brush will be LE or perm, I will let you know as soon as I get more Info._

 
The Brush 130 Short duo fibre is going to be permanent together with the mineralized foundations. It´s going to cost 41 Euro.


----------



## s_lost (Jan 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_MAC in Lillyland in the middle of February, in stores only (also KaDeWe)_

 
Susanne, at least in Berlin Lillyland will be available just in the Pro Store, in KaDeWe not


----------



## Susanne (Jan 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *s_lost* 

 
_Susanne, at least in Berlin Lillyland will be available just in the Pro Store, in KaDeWe not 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yep, I have edited my post above!


----------



## Susanne (Jan 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bis* 

 
_
And do you know if the Give me Liberty of London collection will be available everywhere? 
Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
This is the new prom collection I guess (like Ballonacy, Heatherette, Sugar Sweet). So it won't be available everywhere, just at exclusive locations.
But I am not sure yet!


----------



## Susanne (Jan 21, 2010)

Sorry, at the moment I can't update my release dates at the first page 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Must talk to Janice.


----------



## bis (Jan 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_This is the new prom collection I guess (like Ballonacy, Heatherette, Sugar Sweet). So it won't be available everywhere, just at exclusive locations.
But I am not sure yet!_

 
Yes, that's what I thought as well. Thanks for the updates you always do on the first page


----------



## cipelica (Jan 21, 2010)

Will the new Valentine's collection be reliced in Germany "Have a love Affair" ?

M·A·C Cosmetics | Have a Love Affair |


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cipelica* 

 
_Will the new Valentine's collection be reliced in Germany "Have a love Affair" ?

M·A·C Cosmetics | Have a Love Affair |_

 
Except for the Dazzleglass Cremes all products in this collection are perm. If I remember correctly the Dazzleglass Cremes have not been released in Germany last year. I don't know if this is really a collection or if they just put some products together for Valentine's Day.


----------



## cipelica (Jan 21, 2010)

I know that... but ...for example Violetta l/s you can only get at PRO stores. Will it be now (during the February) in the regluar stores/counters as well?


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cipelica* 

 
_I know that... but ...for example Violetta l/s you can only get at PRO stores. Will it be now (during the February) in the regluar stores/counters as well?_

 
Could be but I am not sure if this will be released as a collection international. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Valentine's Day is not that popular in Europe as it is in the US and if they would release it here too it would have been out by now or would be released the lastest on the beginning of February.


----------



## Susanne (Jan 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cipelica* 

 
_Will the new Valentine's collection be reliced in Germany "Have a love Affair" ?

M·A·C Cosmetics | Have a Love Affair |_

 

The Valentine's collection is just an online collection every year on the US site. Like an online promotion. There won't be any displayers at counters or stores.

I don't know if it comes to the German MAC site as well - I don't think so.


----------



## Melissa Piccanta (Jan 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bis* 

 
_Then the next day at home it was a lot more pink and really close to Porcelain Pink._

 

*Susanne, bis,* enjoy your new products!
As for me - I got only "Camomille" e/s and N109 brush from the permanent collection.

Just like many of you I also desided to buy only "special products" or the ones I can not live without, but only if I don't need to hunt for them online or by going to MAC in other cities. It is so disappointing so far! Once I'll totally give up on MAC and start buying similar premium products....

But the way, does anyone have information how good is MAC counter at Frankfurt airport Duty Free? I'm gonna be there in March...


----------



## bis (Jan 24, 2010)

Melissa, I have never been to the MAC at the airport in FFM, so I cannot tell you. 

Does anyone know if there will be events like for Hello Kitty for Spring Colour Forecast? Where can I find this information? TIA.


----------



## Susanne (Jan 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bis* 

 
_Does anyone know if there will be events like for Hello Kitty for Spring Colour Forecast? Where can I find this information? TIA._

 
I am sure there will be events here.

If you go to the homepage maccosmetics.de, you will find the box "_Stores oder Events suchen_" on the main page.

At the moment there are no events shown.


----------



## bis (Jan 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I am sure there will be events here.

If you go to the homepage maccosmetics.de, you will find the box "Stores oder Events suchen" on the main page.

At the moment there are no events shown._

 
Thanks, will do.


----------



## *JJ* (Jan 25, 2010)

just called 3 mac stores - no lillyland in austria :-(
wtf?? again??
anyone know for sure if this will be released in germany?


----------



## Susanne (Jan 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **JJ** 

 
_just called 3 mac stores - no lillyland in austria :-(
wtf?? again??
anyone know for sure if this will be released in germany?_

 
Yes, but it will be store exclusive here (so just the stores in Berlin, Köln, Düsseldorf and Hamburg will get it).


----------



## Anneri (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi, y'll!

Susanne, do you know if Lillyland will be available at douglas.de or mac.de?

And are there any definitive release dates for AAAS and Spring Colour? I just read a rumour that Spring Colour will be released on Saturday already - but earlier than in the USA? Could that be possible?

And, if it store exclusive - what about the new store in FFM?

Sorry about all these questions...


----------



## Susanne (Jan 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anneri* 

 
_Hi, y'll!

Susanne, do you know if Lillyland will be available at douglas.de or mac.de?_

 
Hi!

No, I think it won't come online. But I am not sure for 100%.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anneri* 

 
_And, if it store exclusive - what about the new store in FFM?
_

 
From what I know the new store at the airport in FFM is not on that exclusive list.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anneri* 

 
_And are there any definitive release dates for AAAS and Spring Colour? I just read a rumour that Spring Colour will be released on Saturday already - but earlier than in the USA? Could that be possible?_

 
No, that is not possible in my opinion. Spring Colour Forecast will be the March collection for Germany (like Barbie, Fafi and Hello Kitty the last years).

All Ages, All Sexes, All Races will be released at the beginning of February, probably February 1st.


----------



## Anneri (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks, Susanne, for all the info! But I don't mean the Store at the airport - I mean the one at Kaiserstrasse 13 in the city centre.


----------



## Susanne (Jan 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anneri* 

 
_Thanks, Susanne, for all the info! But I don't mean the Store at the airport - I mean the one at Kaiserstrasse 13 in the city centre._

 
Oops, sorry. Yes, this store should get Lillyland then


----------



## Anneri (Jan 25, 2010)

Whee! *bounce*


----------



## bis (Jan 25, 2010)

Btw, the new foundation will be in stores saturday already, my MA told me today.


----------



## petitetamtam (Jan 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Yes, but it will be store exclusive here (so just the stores in Berlin, Köln, Düsseldorf and Hamburg will get it)._

 
damn! II really want the coconut ice nailpolish ... Can u order from the shops and they ship?...


----------



## Susanne (Jan 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *petitetamtam* 

 
_damn! II really want the coconut ice nailpolish ... Can u order from the shops and they ship?..._

 
The pro store in Cologne does ship.


----------



## bis (Jan 27, 2010)

Shouldn't be Lillyland not be online @mac.de as well? Someone told me that the online shop is like a store...


----------



## Susanne (Jan 27, 2010)

I got the confirmation today:

*Give Me Liberty Of London* will be exclusively available at Ludwig Beck, Oberpollinger, Breuninger and KaDeWe.


----------



## Anneri (Jan 27, 2010)

I called FFM today - they will get Lillyland, AAAS and the Foundation on Saturday. I'll be at their door at 10am!!!


----------



## Melissa Piccanta (Jan 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anneri* 

 
_I called FFM today - they will get Lillyland, AAAS and the Foundation on Saturday. I'll be at their door at 10am!!!_

 

Wish you good luck.
In case you don't get products of your dream at Keiser Str., try the one in Douglas on Zeil Str. - both stores run the same choise of products.


----------



## cutemiauw (Jan 30, 2010)

Just sharing a bit of info: There will be a MAC Spring Forecast 1 and 3 event at KaDeWe Berlin on 08.03 - 13.03


----------



## Susanne (Jan 30, 2010)

I can edit my info post on the first page again


----------



## s_lost (Jan 31, 2010)

That's great news, cutemiauw! I'll definitely try to make it, KaDeWe is very close to my house


----------



## *JJ* (Jan 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Yes, but it will be store exclusive here (so just the stores in Berlin, Köln, Düsseldorf and Hamburg will get it)._

 

does anyone know if these stores will ship to austria? and how much shipping would be? i'd hate to miss out on so sweet, so easy and shift to pink :-(


----------



## Susanne (Feb 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **JJ** 

 
_does anyone know if these stores will ship to austria? and how much shipping would be? i'd hate to miss out on so sweet, so easy and shift to pink :-(_

 
As far as I know only the pro store in Köln does ship, but just within Germany.


----------



## *JJ* (Feb 1, 2010)

bummer


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **JJ** 

 
_does anyone know if these stores will ship to austria? and how much shipping would be? i'd hate to miss out on so sweet, so easy and shift to pink :-(_

 




If I remember correctly the Sugarsweet collection last year was available like a regular collection in Austria so maybe with GMLOL it will be just the same?


----------



## *JJ* (Feb 1, 2010)

we'll have gmlol as far as i know, it's mac in lillyland they're keeping from us!


----------



## Susanne (Feb 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_




If I remember correctly the Sugarsweet collection last year was available like a regular collection in Austria so maybe with GMLOL it will be just the same?_

 
She is talking about MAC in Lillyland which won't come to Auastria 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Not GMLOL


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **JJ** 

 
_we'll have gmlol as far as i know, it's mac in lillyland they're keeping from us!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_She is talking about MAC in Lillyland which won't come to Auastria 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Not GMLOL_

 
How cruel!


----------



## Malena (Feb 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **JJ** 

 
_does anyone know if these stores will ship to austria? and how much shipping would be? i'd hate to miss out on so sweet, so easy and shift to pink :-(_

 
Yes, it does, but as far as I know shipping costs 16 EUR.


----------



## s_lost (Feb 1, 2010)

*JJ*, maccosmectics.de has Lillyland! I don't know if they ship to Austria, but at least you can take a look


----------



## Susanne (Feb 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *s_lost* 

 
_*JJ*, maccosmectics.de has Lillyland! I don't know if they ship to Austria, but at least you can take a look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
I have a friend in Austria who said she can't order from the German website


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I have a friend in Austria who said she can't order from the German website 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yes maccosmetics.de only ships within Germany.


----------



## *JJ* (Feb 2, 2010)

i guess i'll have to turn to ebay. thanks everyone!


----------



## s_lost (Feb 2, 2010)

That's sad, *JJ*. If the website still have the products I could send them for you


----------



## bis (Feb 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *s_lost* 

 
_That's sad, *JJ*. If the website still have the products I could send them for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
What? Already sold out? Bummer.


----------



## *JJ* (Feb 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *s_lost* 

 
_That's sad, *JJ*. If the website still have the products I could send them for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
that's sweet, thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



so sweet, so easy sold out fast though..
i'll get it somehow


----------



## Anneri (Feb 2, 2010)

For all of you in Ba-Wü: Breuninger in Stuttgart has its promo event for Spring Color Forecast from 1. to 6. of March! You can already sign up to have a make over with the Spring Color products.
I'll be so there!


----------



## cutemiauw (Feb 4, 2010)

Does it mean we get Spring Color since first of March 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




? Please please let it be true


----------



## peachy pink (Feb 4, 2010)

That would be awsome.
My MUA said that it will be coming out in one part!


----------



## *JJ* (Feb 5, 2010)

this may be a bit OT, but has anyone ever heard an explanation on why some collections aren't released in germany/austria?


----------



## Yagmur (Feb 5, 2010)

We will get Spring Colour on 22.2. here @Beck. They have a 2 week long Event at the Counter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@JJ: We didn't get Dazzleglass Cremes, because of the "grittyness"! Stupid I know!


----------



## peachy pink (Feb 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_We will get Spring Colour on 22.2. here @Beck. They have a 2 week long Event at the Counter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@JJ: We didn't get Dazzleglass Cremes, because of the "grittyness"! Stupid I know!_

 
But it's true ... I got some because by the time they were released I was in Scotland (lucky!) and they ARE gritty, some more than others... pretty ew... but still, I would've been mad/disappointed if I wouldn't have gotten my hands on them!


----------



## Susanne (Feb 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cutemiauw* 

 
_Does it mean we get Spring Color since first of March 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




? Please please let it be true 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I will meet my MA on Monday and will ask her!!


----------



## *JJ* (Feb 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *peachy pink* 

 
_But it's true ... I got some because by the time they were released I was in Scotland (lucky!) and they ARE gritty, some more than others... pretty ew... but still, I would've been mad/disappointed if I wouldn't have gotten my hands on them!_

 
really? i have 3 DGC and i don't find them gritty at all. they are creamy and lovely 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mac should let us decide what we want and what we don't..


----------



## peachy pink (Feb 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **JJ** 

 
_really? i have 3 DGC and i don't find them gritty at all. they are creamy and lovely 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mac should let us decide what we want and what we don't.._

 
seriously? which ones do you have? I have soft dazzle (E W !) and do it up (very nice)


----------



## Corvs Queen (Feb 5, 2010)

For what it's worth. I spoke to my counter manager here in Austria and she said that the Dazzleglass Cremes would be released sometime this spring.


----------



## cutemiauw (Feb 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I will meet my MA on Monday and will ask her!!_

 
Oh that's so nice of you, thank you Susanne


----------



## Yagmur (Feb 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *peachy pink* 

 
_But it's true ... I got some because by the time they were released I was in Scotland (lucky!) and they ARE gritty, some more than others... pretty ew... but still, I would've been mad/disappointed if I wouldn't have gotten my hands on them!_

 
Yes, they are grittier, than the dazzleglasses, but still so pretty. I have Amourous and love it!


----------



## bis (Feb 7, 2010)

I am liking my "birthday collections" this year in April 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Will Too Fabulous, Give Me Liberty of London and Viva Glam all come out on the same day?


----------



## Susanne (Feb 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bis* 

 
_I am liking my "birthday collections" this year in April 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Will Too Fabulous, Give Me Liberty of London and Viva Glam all come out on the same day?_

 
I think Too Fabulous and Viva Glam will come out on the same day, GMLOL maybe later.

I will know more tomorrow!


----------



## *JJ* (Feb 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *peachy pink* 

 
_seriously? which ones do you have? I have soft dazzle (E W !) and do it up (very nice) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

i have amorous, my favourite pink and perfectly unordinary!


----------



## Susanne (Feb 8, 2010)

Update! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Spring Color Forecast: 1.3.2010
Viva Glam: 1.3.2010
Too Fabulous: 1.3.2010
Riveting: 1.3.2010  Store exclusive in Germany
Tabloid Beauty: 1.3.2010 Store exclusive in Germany


----------



## bis (Feb 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Update! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Spring Color Forecast: 1.3.2010
Viva Glam: 1.3.2010
Too Fabulous: 1.3.2010
Riveting: 1.3.2010  Store exclusive in Germany
Tabloid Beauty: 1.3.2010 Store exclusive in Germany_

 
Thanks for the update 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




There we go with more exclusive collections.....


----------



## cutemiauw (Feb 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Update! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Spring Color Forecast: 1.3.2010
Viva Glam: 1.3.2010
Too Fabulous: 1.3.2010
Riveting: 1.3.2010  Store exclusive in Germany
Tabloid Beauty: 1.3.2010 Store exclusive in Germany_

 
Oh yeah!!! Just in time before I'm going on vacation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I'm so happy!! Thank you Susanne!


----------



## s_lost (Feb 8, 2010)

Yey, Too Fabulous will be launched earlier than I thought!

I don't understand why they launch so many things together here. Spring Forecast is huge, plus Too Fabulous... not very smart (or nice to my pockets).


----------



## Susanne (Feb 8, 2010)

^^^ I will just pick up Spring Colour Forecast and Viva Glam - the rest would be too much for my wallet!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *s_lost* 

 
_Yey, Too Fabulous will be launched earlier than I thought!

*I don't understand why they launch so many things together here. Spring Forecast is huge, plus Too Fabulous... not very smart (or nice to my pockets).*_

 
Aww with their limited stock nowadays with only three to five of each product you probably can't get your hands on 75%-90% of the released products anyhow before they are sold out. 
The very few products that are left on the day after the release should be wallet friendly. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*sarcasm*


----------



## User37 (Feb 8, 2010)

i will be soooooo broke this month (paying for tuition fee, a new laptop and my addiction)!


buuut what's with the girl who said that scf will already be released on the 22th in stuttgart, that mac breuninger will even hosts a promo week and that she already had an appointment booked for that?


----------



## Anneri (Feb 8, 2010)

I live in Stuttgart and the promo pics in Breuninger say "1.-6.3." when I was there last week. 
There have been rumours that the collex will be released on the 22., but hey, it's MAC. Confusion about the release dates is quite usual, I think?!

Maybe I'll drop by Breuninger at the end of the week and ask my MA again. 

BUT: Thank you Susanne for the info! 
Sigh, such a bother, those store exclusive collections... I want so many things from tabloid beauty!


----------



## *JJ* (Feb 8, 2010)

talked to my mac sa today and she said there will be a spring color forecast event on february 24th 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i wonder if they'll have all the march collections for preview or just this one..


----------



## cutemiauw (Feb 8, 2010)

I wonder how much the product prices will be over here... Seeing the ombre blushes are already $25 in the US. Hope I can still afford everything I want (or need... need seemed to be more appropriate since I would want EVERYTHING 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## s_lost (Feb 8, 2010)

This year I wrote in my calendar all the possible releases of the collections that I really want. After the drama with Baroque Boudoir, or I'll go at the first day of sale, or I forget about it.

Well done MAC Germany, turning me a little more obsessed


----------



## cutemiauw (Feb 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *s_lost* 

 
_This year I wrote in my calendar all the possible releases of the collections that I really want. After the drama with Baroque Boudoir, or I'll go at the first day of sale, or I forget about it.

Well done MAC Germany, turning me a little more obsessed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
The exact reason I'm stalking this thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Which MAC store do you usually go, s_lost? Maybe I'll see you there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## User37 (Feb 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cutemiauw* 

 
_The exact reason I'm stalking this thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




._

 
we should have a team stalker emoticon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




thx, annili,i'll be in stuttgart for scf, too, or in munich. i really want so many things from scf but how the release dates are organized really take away from the happiness/excitement.

JJ, may i ask, where do you live? for which city is the event on the 24th?


----------



## s_lost (Feb 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cutemiauw* 

 
_The exact reason I'm stalking this thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Which MAC store do you usually go, s_lost? Maybe I'll see you there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




._

 
Hey, cutemiauw! I usually go to KaDeWe, and you? It woul be nice to see you there


----------



## Susanne (Feb 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *missmarnip* 

 
_JJ, may i ask, where do you live? for which city is the event on the 24th?_

 
I think she is living in Austria.


----------



## bis (Feb 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *missmarnip* 

 
_we should have a team stalker emoticon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




thx, annili,i'll be in stuttgart for scf, too, or in munich. i really want so many things from scf but how the release dates are organized really take away from the happiness/excitement.

JJ, may i ask, where do you live? for which city is the event on the 24th?_

 
Beck in Munich has the event then... Not sure if other cities have the event at the same time.
From what I read it sounds that Stuttgart has it at the same time, if I remember correctly...


----------



## User37 (Feb 9, 2010)

i called mac ffr and they don't know anything confirmed about a promo event. the mua (a lovely/chatty one btw) said on the phone that it'll def. be on the 1st of march but it could also be the last saturday of febrary....

(da steh ich nun, ich armer tor, und bin so klug als wie zuvor.)


----------



## *JJ* (Feb 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I think she is living in Austria. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## cutemiauw (Feb 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *s_lost* 

 
_Hey, cutemiauw! I usually go to KaDeWe, and you? It woul be nice to see you there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Me too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's the closest one to where I live 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Are you going to the event? I'm not going to be in Berlin that week, unfortunately. So I'll be there on the day it's released (1st March?) And perhaps even lurking from Friday/Saturday, just to be sure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## s_lost (Feb 19, 2010)

By now everyone knows, but just in case...

Spring Color Forecast Events:
22. - 27. Februar 10 Ludwig Beck
01. - 06. März 10 Breuninger Stuttgart
08. - 13. März 10 KaDeWe Berlin


----------



## Susanne (Feb 21, 2010)

For those who go to Ludwig Beck next week, enjoy!! Munich is still on my travel wishlist


----------



## hyazinth (Feb 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *s_lost* 

 
_By now everyone knows, but just in case...

Spring Color Forecast Events:
22. - 27. Februar 10 Ludwig Beck
01. - 06. März 10 Breuninger Stuttgart
08. - 13. März 10 KaDeWe Berlin_

 
I know where I will be tomorrow...definitely have to go to Ludwig Beck.


----------



## Susanne (Feb 21, 2010)

Greetings to Munich!! They have awesome MAs there.


----------



## Yagmur (Feb 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_For those who go to Ludwig Beck next week, enjoy!! Munich is still on my travel wishlist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I would love to be your personal travel guide 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_





 Greetings to Munich!! They have awesome MAs there._

 
So true! They are really awesome!


----------



## hyazinth (Feb 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_





 Greetings to Munich!! They have awesome MAs there._

 
Thanks, grettings back to you. Yup, the MAs here are really great, kind, up to date with infos,... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If you ever find time to visit munich let me know.


----------



## cutemiauw (Feb 22, 2010)

oh I'm so jealous of you in Munich who gets it this week! Wish you loads of fun hauling


----------



## hyazinth (Feb 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cutemiauw* 

 
_oh I'm so jealous of you in Munich who gets it this week! Wish you loads of fun hauling 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Just came back a few minutes ago. Don't know if this is the right place to post but I have to tell anyone. It was my first event I went to. It was great!! I had a lot of fun and can't believe what the MA did to me.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It is worth it, even if you have to wait a little more. Oh and my MA Natascha told me she will be in KaDeWe for 4 days.
Should I post the prices here too?


----------



## cutemiauw (Feb 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hyazinth* 

 
_Just came back a few minutes ago. Don't know if this is the right place to post but I have to tell anyone. It was my first event I went to. It was great!! I had a lot of fun and can't believe what the MA did to me.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It is worth it, even if you have to wait a little more. Oh and my MA Natascha told me she will be in KaDeWe for 4 days.
Should I post the prices here too?_

 
Yay!! I'm happy for you too!! What did you get from the collection? 
Oh yes post the prices, so I can plan accordingly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## hyazinth (Feb 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cutemiauw* 

 
_Yay!! I'm happy for you too!! What did you get from the collection? 
Oh yes post the prices, so I can plan accordingly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




._

 
Thanks for beeing happy for me. Tell me about your experience when you went to the event.
Ok, but I did not ask for all prices. I hope it will help you though. Perhaps I call them tomorrow and ask for the other prices...
I got
Eyeshadow quad 3 (the purple tones) for 39€ (ouch)
Eyeshadow Nanogold and Lala each 16,50€
Nail Lacquer Abalone Shell 12,50€

I also asked for the stacked pigment prices, they are 29€ each set. That's ok I think for 12g pigments. 

What do you plan on buying?


----------



## bis (Feb 22, 2010)

^ 29Euro per set? That's better than I expected.

So you were there for a makeover? What colours did you choose? And what combinations?

Sorry for being so nosey


----------



## hyazinth (Feb 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bis* 

 
_^ 29Euro per set? That's better than I expected.

So you were there for a makeover? What colours did you choose? And what combinations?

Sorry for being so nosey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I agree with you. Thought the piggies would be more too. In the US they retailed for $32,50 I think. So I thought it would be the same only in Euros...

It's not nosey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am happy to tell 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Yes and the MA was really nice and hat a lot of time for me almost 1,5 hours.I got a complete makeup with foundation, eyes, lips and yould even get to try the nail polish befor buying.
I let her show me what I can do with the purple e/s quad I bought and how to empasize the eyeshadow with the pigments. Is it allowed to post a pic here...oh wait I will edit my profile pic... Then I could show you and you could tell me what you think about it.

Will you get something from the spring collection? What?


----------



## cutemiauw (Feb 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hyazinth* 

 
_What do you plan on buying?_

 
Thanks for the prices 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I knew it that the quad would be that expensive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

I couldn't go to the event 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I'll be going away for vacation for 3 weeks starting from the 4th, and Berlin started the event on 8th. Anyways, as long I can get the collection I'm happy enough 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 
I plan on getting:
- Eyeshadow quad 3 (definitely, unless there's something terribly wrong with the color swatches on me)

Depending on swatches
- Eyeshadow Nanogold OR Hot hot hot 
- Lipstick Fresh Salmon or Beigeland
- Blush Ombre Azalea Blossom

Did you get to try the blush ombres? 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hyazinth* 

 
_Yes and the MA was really nice and hat a lot of time for me almost 1,5 hours.I got a complete makeup with foundation, eyes, lips and yould even get to try the nail polish befor buying.
I let her show me what I can do with the purple e/s quad I bought and how to empasize the eyeshadow with the pigments. Is it allowed to post a pic here...oh wait I will edit my profile pic... Then I could show you and you could tell me what you think about it._

 
I'm glad you enjoy the makeover 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I think it's really a fun experience, I could always learn something new there!
Yes please post the pic if you don't mind 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. FYI, you could also upload them somewhere else (flickr, photobucket, your website, etc) and link the image file here.

*astrid


----------



## bis (Feb 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hyazinth* 

 
_I agree with you. Thought the piggies would be more too. In the US they retailed for $32,50 I think. So I thought it would be the same only in Euros...

It's not nosey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am happy to tell 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Yes and the MA was really nice and hat a lot of time for me almost 1,5 hours.I got a complete makeup with foundation, eyes, lips and yould even get to try the nail polish befor buying.
I let her show me what I can do with the purple e/s quad I bought and how to empasize the eyeshadow with the pigments. Is it allowed to post a pic here...oh wait I will edit my profile pic... Then I could show you and you could tell me what you think about it.

Will you get something from the spring collection? What?_

 
Thanks for the details, I love nice MAC makeover, you could take so much home with you and often see things differently. I love the look she did! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



What are you wearing on your lips?

As the pigments are cheaper than I expected, I might cave and get the Stacked 2 pigments. I like two colours from it a lot and am meh on the other ones.
I plan to get a few things from the coral collection and ignore the other colours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On my list are:
- Ripe Peach (if I like it on me)
- Stacked 2 (maybe)
- Hot Hot Hot
- Rose Maiden
- Cha Cha 
- Fresh Salmon if it is different enough to Surprise Me.

Looks a lot better than the first lists 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enjoy your vacation, Astrid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-Birgit


----------



## s_lost (Feb 23, 2010)

That's great that you enjoyed the event, *hyazinth*! I'm looking forward to see the lipsticks.

*Birgit*, I'll take a look at Fresh Salmon too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Astrid*, you've asked me if I'll go to the event at KaDeWe, and I don't think so. It will have tons of people and that enervates me (besides, I can't use the regular MAC eyeshadows and blushes, so no point being there just to buy a couple of lipsticks). Do you know when Too Fabulous will be launched? Thanks!

-Silvia


----------



## hyazinth (Feb 23, 2010)

*@ Astrid*: Vacation is a good reason not to go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enjoy the vacation!
Good list. Nanogold is great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and the quad 3 also. Hope you like them as much. Let me know when you saw them.
Yes I did try the blush vintage grape midtone violet. I like it very much. Azalea bossom is also great, lighter than the one I tested.
Oh, if you like take a look at my profile pic. I uploaded the pic with yesterdays makeover there.

*@Birgit*: Thanks a lot for the compliment. She did an amazing job. I think.
On my lips is just lipliner stone and a mix of lipgloss cha cha and lavender. I tried cha cha first and she added lavender a bit later.

The coral collection is nice too. Good choice. I' ll probably also get cha cha from that. But can't get the other things, too expensive to get all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*@Silvia*: Hope you like them and get what you want. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh, before I forget..I called Ludwig Beck again and got the missing prices:
Lipglass 16,50€
Lipstick 18,00€
Blushes: 27,50€
Lashes: 13,00€

liebe Grüße, Sabine


----------



## bis (Feb 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hyazinth* 

 
_*@ Astrid*: Vacation is a good reason not to go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enjoy the vacation!
Good list. Nanogold is great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and the quad 3 also. Hope you like them as much. Let me know when you saw them.
Yes I did try the blush vintage grape midtone violet. I like it very much. Azalea bossom is also great, lighter than the one I tested.
Oh, if you like take a look at my profile pic. I uploaded the pic with yesterdays makeover there.

*@Birgit*: Thanks a lot for the compliment. She did an amazing job. I think.
On my lips is just lipliner stone and a mix of lipgloss cha cha and lavender. I tried cha cha first and she added lavender a bit later.

The coral collection is nice too. Good choice. I' ll probably also get cha cha from that. But can't get the other things, too expensive to get all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*@Silvia*: Hope you like them and get what you want. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh, before I forget..I called Ludwig Beck again and got the missing prices:
Lipglass 16,50€
Lipstick 18,00€
Blushes: 27,50€
Lashes: 13,00€

liebe Grüße, Sabine_

 
No, she really did, Sabine. I like the combi you are wearing on your lips a lot, although up to now I never thought to look at Lavender Wind.

Sounds like this is one of the best collections in a looooong time, even if the visual is nothing compared to


----------



## Melissa Piccanta (Feb 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bis* 

 
_^ 29Euro per set? That's better than I expected._

 
I am afraid that this pigment set costs *33 Euro*







My MA has shown me the entier collection already in a drower under a counter.
I m building a currage to pass on this collection as well since I m gonna spend on 10 of March at FrankfurtM's Duty Free!


----------



## cutemiauw (Feb 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bis* 

 
_Enjoy your vacation, Astrid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you Birgit! I'm definitely looking forward to it as I'm going somewhere warm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *s_lost* 

 
_*Astrid*, you've asked me if I'll go to the event at KaDeWe, and I don't think so. It will have tons of people and that enervates me (besides, I can't use the regular MAC eyeshadows and blushes, so no point being there just to buy a couple of lipsticks). Do you know when Too Fabulous will be launched? Thanks!_

 
Ah that's too bad... Are you allergic to the the eyeshadows and blushes? But at least there will be lots of lipsticks from this collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I think Susanne said Too Fabulous will be launched on 1st of March as well? 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hyazinth* 

 
_*@ Astrid*: Vacation is a good reason not to go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enjoy the vacation!
Good list. Nanogold is great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and the quad 3 also. Hope you like them as much. Let me know when you saw them.
Yes I did try the blush vintage grape midtone violet. I like it very much. Azalea bossom is also great, lighter than the one I tested.
Oh, if you like take a look at my profile pic. I uploaded the pic with yesterdays makeover there.

Oh, before I forget..I called Ludwig Beck again and got the missing prices:
Lipglass 16,50€
Lipstick 18,00€
Blushes: 27,50€
Lashes: 13,00€_

 
Your profile pic is so pretty, Sabine! I love it, especially your eyes, It's so lovely 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
And the blushes are very expensive, 27,50€ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Why MAC prices here has to be much more expensive than in the US 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 
I have to swatch and try them in store then. I def. don't want any regrets or impulse buying.
Actually the vacation is also the reason I want this collection now. I want to look pretty in the pictures 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bis* 

 
_Sounds like this is one of the best collections in a looooong time, even if the visual is nothing compared to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Melissa Piccanta* 

 
_I m building a currage to pass on this collection as well since I m gonna spend on 10 of March at FrankfurtM's Duty Free!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That's so tempting too!! And didn't Mac have special collection at duty frees 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?

*astrid


----------



## s_lost (Feb 23, 2010)

Hey *Astrid*





Yes, I'm alergic to an ingredient in the regular MAC eyeshadows and blushes (and foundations and fluidines) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope Too Fabulous indeed come out at 1st March, I'm so excited for this collection! Mineralize products I can use 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*Sabine*, your profile picture is lovely, your eyes look beautiful!


-Silvia


----------



## bis (Feb 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Melissa Piccanta* 

 
_I am afraid that this pigment set costs *33 Euro*








My MA has shown me the entier collection already in a drower under a counter.
I m building a currage to pass on this collection as well since I m gonna spend on 10 of March at FrankfurtM's Duty Free!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Good thing that I want to skip them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Enjoy shopping at the duty free. Did you check if they have the collection in at the duty free? Sometimes they get the collections later there...

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cutemiauw* 

 
_Thank you Birgit! I'm definitely looking forward to it as I'm going somewhere warm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




._

 
Ahh, too much information 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Enjoy it. I have not given up hope that event his winter will end one day.


----------



## cutemiauw (Feb 24, 2010)

@ *Silvia*: I hope so too for you! The blushes at Too Fabulous looked very lovely indeed! Any particular one you've been eye-ing on?

@ *Birgit*: Upsie sorry about that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Don't worry, it will be spring soon... or at least when the spring collection comes we'll be distracted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. BTW, do you think Ripe Peach hype will happen here too?


----------



## bis (Feb 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cutemiauw* 

 
_@ *Silvia*: I hope so too for you! The blushes at Too Fabulous looked very lovely indeed! Any particular one you've been eye-ing on?

@ *Birgit*: Upsie sorry about that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Don't worry, it will be spring soon... or at least when the spring collection comes we'll be distracted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. BTW, do you think Ripe Peach hype will happen here too?_

 
To be honest, I have no idea. I finally saw it and I must admit that I did not want to like it at all. Do not follow the hype!
But, I have to admit it is a nice coral on me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And normally I do not use the MAC blushes, because they tend to look chalky on my dry skin. But these are finely milled and very blendable.
Does that help?!


----------



## s_lost (Feb 24, 2010)

*Astrid*, I'm thinking about Rhapsody in Two and Two Virtues, but I need to test. I think that maybe Two Virtues will leave me looking like a have been punched on the face 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But one cremesheen (Fashion Scoop) and one lipliner (In Synch) I want for sure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Are you think about get something?

And you, girls?


----------



## cutemiauw (Feb 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bis* 

 
_To be honest, I have no idea. I finally saw it and I must admit that I did not want to like it at all. Do not follow the hype!
But, I have to admit it is a nice coral on me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And normally I do not use the MAC blushes, because they tend to look chalky on my dry skin. But these are finely milled and very blendable.
Does that help?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yup, kind of 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I'm pretty sure it's going to look good on me, most corals tends to. But I keep telling myself I have Nars Gilda!!! So I hope I won't be falling to the hype... Can't really trust myself on this though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. The kind of blush I don't have is Azalea Blossom because this kind of color tends to be chalky on me. Let's see, I'm part hoping it works and it won't for the sake of my wallet 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *s_lost* 

 
_*Astrid*, I'm thinking about Rhapsody in Two and Two Virtues, but I need to test. I think that maybe Two Virtues will leave me looking like a have been punched on the face 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But one cremesheen (Fashion Scoop) and one lipliner (In Synch) I want for sure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Are you think about get something?

And you, girls?_

 
I haven't really put much thought into this collection since I'm suspecting I will be broke after hauling on Spring Color Forecast. I want to try the cremesheen actually, but since it's perm... it can wait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Rhapsody in Two and Fashion scoop looks so pretty!


----------



## bis (Feb 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cutemiauw* 

 
_Yup, kind of 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I'm pretty sure it's going to look good on me, most corals tends to. But I keep telling myself I have Nars Gilda!!! So I hope I won't be falling to the hype... Can't really trust myself on this though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. The kind of blush I don't have is Azalea Blossom because this kind of color tends to be chalky on me. Let's see, I'm part hoping it works and it won't for the sake of my wallet _

 
Ripe Peach is my first peach blush, up to now I was more into purples etc.
But here the coral stuff just caught my eyes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



If you are ok with Gilda, then skip it. For me it was the texture, colour-wise Ripe Peach is nothing special and I am sure you can get the same colour by mixing two shades. I think the hype is more about texture and the pure look of the product 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If you want to keep your wallet, stay away from the lip products


----------



## cutemiauw (Feb 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bis* 

 
_Ripe Peach is my first peach blush, up to now I was more into purples etc.
But here the coral stuff just caught my eyes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



If you are ok with Gilda, then skip it. For me it was the texture, colour-wise Ripe Peach is nothing special and I am sure you can get the same colour by mixing two shades. I think the hype is more about texture and the pure look of the product 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If you want to keep your wallet, stay away from the lip products 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I only have two blushes: Nars Gilda and MAC notable (makeup noob). I want to make sure I love everything I have, so thank you very much for the advice! 
I'm too worried about the lippies, not much of a lip person (usually). Although there's no way I could be sure since my lips are super pigmented and swatches are mostly way off. My wallet hole is usually caused by the eyeshadows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## User37 (Feb 25, 2010)

i'm ill and couldn't attend the event in munich like i planned to but i ordered some products from scf 2 plus the viva glam cyndi. the package was delievered to my mom b/c my DHL guy is such a douche who always leaves the packages in the hallway without ringing the bell (grrrr).
can't wait to hold the products in my hand (already watched my mom unpack the stuffs on skype. sneak-peek ^_^)!
oh yeah,
i bought
l/s fresh salmon, rose maiden, color me coral
e/s straw harvest, hot hot hot
blush o. ripe peach
l/s viva glam cyndi

(and my mom bought me brave red, a cremesheen l/s during her vacation. soooo pretty. like my fav ruby red but much more moist and smooth).

sigh, life is good.


----------



## hyazinth (Feb 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Melissa Piccanta* 

 
_I am afraid that this pigment set costs *33 Euro*







My MA has shown me the entier collection already in a drower under a counter.
I m building a currage to pass on this collection as well since I m gonna spend on 10 of March at FrankfurtM's Duty Free!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hmm, that's strange...the 29€ was what was show on the chashpoint when she scanned it....I'll check again tomorrow. Or is it possible that there are different prices on events?
Have fun shopping at the dury free. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for the compliments Astrid, Birgit and Silvia 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cutemiauw* 

 
_And the blushes are very expensive, 27,50€ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Why MAC prices here has to be much more expensive than in the US 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 
I have to swatch and try them in store then. I def. don't want any regrets or impulse buying.
Actually the vacation is also the reason I want this collection now. I want to look pretty in the pictures 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
Yes they unfortunately are 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't understand the price differences too...not fair at all.
Hehe, good reason. You will definitely be looking pretty in this collection for your holiday. Where are you going? 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *missmarnip* 

 
_i'm ill and couldn't attend the event in munich like i planned to but i ordered some products from scf 2 plus the viva glam cyndi. the package was delievered to my mom b/c my DHL guy is such a douche who always leaves the packages in the hallway without ringing the bell (grrrr).
can't wait to hold the products in my hand (already watched my mom unpack the stuffs on skype. sneak-peek ^_^)!
oh yeah,
i bought
l/s fresh salmon, rose maiden, color me coral
e/s straw harvest, hot hot hot
blush o. ripe peach
l/s viva glam cyndi

(and my mom bought me brave red, a cremesheen l/s during her vacation. soooo pretty. like my fav ruby red but much more moist and smooth).

sigh, life is good._

 
Oh, that's a pitty. Hope you get well soon. Next week the event is at Breuninger Stuttgart. Perhaps that's a 2nd chance to go.


----------



## cutemiauw (Feb 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hyazinth* 

 
_Yes they unfortunately are 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't understand the price differences too...not fair at all.
Hehe, good reason. You will definitely be looking pretty in this collection for your holiday. Where are you going? _

 
Indonesia. My brother in law is getting married 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. It's even more reason to buy new makeup, right? With all the party and photoshoots


----------



## s_lost (Feb 26, 2010)

Hello ladies!

I just call the MAC counter in KaDeWe, and the Too Fabulous collection will be launched on Monday


----------



## Susanne (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi girls! I am back! And I will get Spring Colour Forecast on Monday. Yay!


----------



## bis (Feb 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cutemiauw* 

 
_I only have two blushes: Nars Gilda and MAC notable (makeup noob). I want to make sure I love everything I have, so thank you very much for the advice! 
I'm too worried about the lippies, not much of a lip person (usually). Although there's no way I could be sure since my lips are super pigmented and swatches are mostly way off. My wallet hole is usually caused by the eyeshadows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




._

 
My lips are also very pigmented and the lip stuff was a pleasant surprise for me.
Colour Me Coral makes a gorgeous nude lip for me! I *really* like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enjoy the wedding! ANd yes, makeup is needed there for all the pictures and videos


----------



## hyazinth (Feb 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cutemiauw* 

 
_Indonesia. My brother in law is getting married 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. It's even more reason to buy new makeup, right? With all the party and photoshoots 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh, that's great. Have a wonderful time at the wedding. Definitely. New make up and dressing up for the occation go hand in hand
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Hi girls! I am back! And I will get Spring Colour Forecast on Monday. Yay!_

 
That's great. Hope you enjoy the items as much as I do. I think I my makeup these days was a bit to much for just going to university but the colors are just so fabolous.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh and I checked the pigment prices at Ludwig Beck again, it's 29€. And my MA said it's no special Event price or something. Should be the same everywhere.


----------



## cutemiauw (Feb 26, 2010)

Welcome back, *Susanne*





. Hope you had a nice trip 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bis* 

 
_My lips are also very pigmented and the lip stuff was a pleasant surprise for me.
Colour Me Coral makes a gorgeous nude lip for me! I *really* like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enjoy the wedding! ANd yes, makeup is needed there for all the pictures and videos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Nice! I'll check them out too then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

I still can't decide what I want!! I don't like to have a panic attack when I saw all the pretty products 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Not to mention it will come out together with Too Fabulous and Viva Glam 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

I probably would have to decide between nanogold and hot hot hot; fresh salmon or gaga or beigeland 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... or maybe colour me coral will jump on my cart too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 

And thank you *Birgit* and *Sabine*, I think I'll definitely have a good time there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. And I'll probably going to post some makeup looks I manage to do for those 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## s_lost (Feb 26, 2010)

Astrid, I hope you create great new looks for the wedding! And enjoy the shopping


----------



## bis (Feb 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cutemiauw* 

 
_Welcome back, *Susanne*





. Hope you had a nice trip 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


Nice! I'll check them out too then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

I still can't decide what I want!! I don't like to have a panic attack when I saw all the pretty products 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Not to mention it will come out together with Too Fabulous and Viva Glam 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

I probably would have to decide between nanogold and hot hot hot; fresh salmon or gaga or beigeland 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... or maybe colour me coral will jump on my cart too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 

And thank you *Birgit* and *Sabine*, I think I'll definitely have a good time there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. And I'll probably going to post some makeup looks I manage to do for those 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




._

 
I surprisingly got Beigeland 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







And Hot Hot Hot is gorgeous, it's the only shadow I got. I am wearing it with Lucky Green and Humid or Greensmoke. 

Thanks for thinking of us and posting looks


----------



## bis (Mar 1, 2010)

So, girls, what did you get? What did you think of the SCF and Too Fabulous collections?


----------



## Anneri (Mar 1, 2010)

I found a giftcard in a stack of paprt! And so I'm debating to go back to my counter tomorrow to get Nanogoöd and Laugh a lot... Although I got AB, RP, Purple Rage, Hush hush Rose, both Pigment stacks, Beigeland, Rose Maiden and Radicchio today... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






I don't regret a single item - I'm so happy with every sindle thing!


----------



## cutemiauw (Mar 1, 2010)

I got Purple Quad, Azalea Blossom Blush (which looks surprisingly natural and really pretty on me), Nanogold e/s, and Cha cha l/g.

What I found surprising, none of the corals lippies work for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 fresh salmon looked very bright orange, and colour me coral looked too frosty. So I got Cha cha l/g instead 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

I also tried VG Gaga. It looks alright on me.. I was expecting the worse, actually 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but in the end I didn't buy it because I know I wouldn't wear a blue pink color often enough to justify a purchase.


----------



## bis (Mar 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cutemiauw* 

 
_I got Purple Quad, Azalea Blossom Blush (which looks surprisingly natural and really pretty on me), Nanogold e/s, and Cha cha l/g.

What I found surprising, none of the corals lippies work for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 fresh salmon looked very bright orange, and colour me coral looked too frosty. So I got Cha cha l/g instead 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

I also tried VG Gaga. It looks alright on me.. I was expecting the worse, actually 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but in the end I didn't buy it because I know I wouldn't wear a blue pink color often enough to justify a purchase._

 
Nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Cha Cha is really a very pretty gloss. Have fun at the wedding wearing your new goodies!


----------



## cutemiauw (Mar 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bis* 

 
_Nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Cha Cha is really a very pretty gloss. Have fun at the wedding wearing your new goodies!_

 
Thank you!!! I might come back and retry some lippies, but overall I'm happy with my haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## s_lost (Mar 1, 2010)

Hi girls! I loved to see what you bought 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I got Rhapsody in Two, In Synch and Naked Liner. Two Virtues is so pretty, but didn't work well on me (indeed, it's like I've been punched 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

The cremesheen glasses are amazing, Boy Bait is an incredible color, but I can't use it (allergies, damm)

And from Spring Color Forecast I got only Fresh Salmon. Astrid, it's incredible how different it looks on me: a very subtle coral.

I love the color of Victorian, but not its texture.

I'm pretty happy with my purchases


----------



## cutemiauw (Mar 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *s_lost* 

 
_And from Spring Color Forecast I got only Fresh Salmon. Astrid, it's incredible how different it looks on me: a very subtle coral._

 
I know!! I'm glad you like it! 

There was another girl putting on the Fresh Salmon on her lips when I was there and it gives her such a pretty fresh look. On me, however it looked really sickly bright... ts ts ts... I think my lips has some coral tint to it already and and my lip color made oranges much more brighter than it is. 

BTW I'm surprisingly in love with Cha Cha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it's the "my lips but better" thing, spring/summer version 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Oh and I wear all of my purchases today. Just can't help myself... I love it!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 2, 2010)

^^^ Cha Cha is awesome!! Especially worn with Ripe Peach 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enjoy all this collection finally!


----------



## s_lost (Mar 2, 2010)

That's nice, Astrid! Today I used some of my new products too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The lips' pigmentation makes a lot of difference indeed. Thats way the Temptalia's swatches never work for me, but Karlasugar's do.

You're travelling soon, aren't you?


----------



## cutemiauw (Mar 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_^^^ Cha Cha is awesome!! Especially worn with Ripe Peach 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you! I will try this combo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *s_lost* 

 
_That's nice, Astrid! Today I used some of my new products too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The lips' pigmentation makes a lot of difference indeed. Thats way the Temptalia's swatches never work for me, but Karlasugar's do.

You're travelling soon, aren't you?_

 




Yes, I'm going tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! Now I have to make sure all of my hauls fits in the makeup bag 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

BTW, today I was just from KaDeWe, and they still have everything! Just in case any of you are looking for a particular sold out item 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## s_lost (Mar 3, 2010)

Have a good trip them! You've lots of great products to show up beautiful at the wedding


----------



## bis (Mar 5, 2010)

Does anyone know if the GMLOL products will be more expensive because of the special packaging? Like Hello Kitty was? 
TIA


----------



## Susanne (Mar 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bis* 

 
_Does anyone know if the GMLOL products will be more expensive because of the special packaging? Like Hello Kitty was? 
TIA_

 
As far as I know no. Hello Kitty was special because the packaging was more 3D than the usual packaging if that makes sense.

*HK war aufwendiger gemacht als sonstige besondere Tuben oder Puderdosen. Style Warriors hatte wieder den normalen Preis. Reicht ja auch!*


----------



## *JJ* (Mar 8, 2010)

does anyone know if there will be preview parties for GMLOL like for SCF?


----------



## Susanne (Mar 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **JJ** 

 
_does anyone know if there will be preview parties for GMLOL like for SCF?_

 
No. There are preview parties three times a year I think:

For the March collection, the September collection and the holiday collection. These are the biggest collections during the year.


----------



## Susanne (Mar 10, 2010)

Jeanette has sent me this link today (thank you!) which says GMLOL will be probably more expensive here  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MACKarrie Beauty - Fashion Blog: MAC Give Me Liberty of London LE


----------



## hyazinth (Mar 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Jeanette has sent me this link today (thank you!) which says GMLOL will be probably more expensive here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MACKarrie Beauty - Fashion Blog: MAC Give Me Liberty of London LE_

 
Hmm, that's so not great GMLOL beeing more expensive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But it has some great items I'd really like to have anyway.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for the sharing link to the blog Susanne. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's a great site.


----------



## *JJ* (Mar 16, 2010)

release date for art supplies and GMLOL in austria is april 1st


----------



## bis (Mar 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **JJ** 

 
_release date for art supplies and GMLOL in austria is april 1st 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Art Supplies as well? woah!

Btw, are you getting any more GPS? Mine smell like crayons as well, a lot like crayons.


----------



## s_lost (Mar 16, 2010)

Yay, JJ! It means that we'll have both in Germany at 1. April as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I want all the PG and some GPs


----------



## Susanne (Mar 17, 2010)

Yes, April 1st!

But remember Art Supplies will be store exclusive!

I can't wait to get GMLOL


----------



## Ode to Joy (Mar 17, 2010)

Does anyone know how much € the pearlglide liners will cost?


----------



## *JJ* (Mar 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bis* 

 
_Art Supplies as well? woah!

Btw, are you getting any more GPS? Mine smell like crayons as well, a lot like crayons. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

yes i will. but only 2 i think. i hate the smell too but so for it's only the purple one that has this smell. i'll give them a try since i love them so much, nothing beats gps as a base!

weird thing about art supplies - every counter here in vienna seems to be getting this collection! i thought it was exclusive locations only?


----------



## bis (Mar 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **JJ** 

 
_yes i will. but only 2 i think. i hate the smell too but so for it's only the purple one that has this smell. i'll give them a try since i love them so much, nothing beats gps as a base!

weird thing about art supplies - every counter here in vienna seems to be getting this collection! i thought it was exclusive locations only? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
I sent a email about the smell to MAC, because they really smell very strong. 

And good to hear that the collection is not exclusive in Austria. Maybe to make up for you not getting Lillyland? Seems like MAC handles the European countries differently.


----------



## s_lost (Mar 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Yes, April 1st!

But remember Art Supplies will be store exclusive!

I can't wait to get GMLOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah, I'm glad we have a Pro store in Berlin!

Enjoy your haul


----------



## Anneri (Mar 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Yes, April 1st!

But remember Art Supplies will be store exclusive!

I can't wait to get GMLOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
How about GMLOL Susanne? I seem to remember that only some exclusive counters will get the collection? I've been out of the loop lately...

And I hate that I can't get near a store on April 1st!!!


----------



## *JJ* (Mar 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bis* 

 
_I sent a email about the smell to MAC, because they really smell very strong. 

And good to hear that the collection is not exclusive in Austria. Maybe to make up for you not getting Lillyland? Seems like MAC handles the European countries differently. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

apparently 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




let me know if you get an answer from mac!


----------



## bis (Mar 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **JJ** 

 
_apparently 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




let me know if you get an answer from mac!_

 
Sure, will do. Although I do not expect them to answer....


----------



## Susanne (Mar 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bis* 

 
_And good to hear that the collection is not exclusive in Austria. Maybe to make up for you not getting Lillyland? *Seems like MAC handles the European countries differently.*



_

 
Yes, MAC does. Remember we did not get the Dazzlecream glasses in Germany.

MAC Germany is independent from the rest of Europe.


----------



## hyazinth (Mar 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Yes, April 1st!

But remember Art Supplies will be store exclusive!

I can't wait to get GMLOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks for the hint. I will have to call the pro shop in Cologne then. I wonder why munich does still not have a pro store yet...


----------



## Chester (Mar 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Yes, April 1st!

But remember Art Supplies will be store exclusive!

I can't wait to get GMLOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Why oh why am I going to be at my parents on April1?? No store in sight for the next guesstimated 200km. Gaaaah. Must remain hopeful that everything on my wishlist is still there on April 6.


----------



## Susanne (Mar 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chester* 

 
_Why oh why am I going to be at my parents on April1?? No store in sight for the next guesstimated 200km. Gaaaah. Must remain hopeful that everything on my wishlist is still there on April 6._

 
I will cross my fingers for you! Although I am afraid it will sell out fast. Limited editions are really _limited _here at the moment.


----------



## bis (Mar 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chester* 

 
_Why oh why am I going to be at my parents on April1?? No store in sight for the next guesstimated 200km. Gaaaah. Must remain hopeful that everything on my wishlist is still there on April 6._

 
You should really preorder if you can, my MA told me that the stock is very limited.


----------



## Susanne (Mar 21, 2010)

Just a little reminder! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I look forward to GMLOL.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I got the confirmation today:

*Give Me Liberty Of London* will be exclusively available at Ludwig Beck, Oberpollinger, Breuninger and KaDeWe._


----------



## Anneri (Mar 21, 2010)

At beautyjunkies some girls said that GMLOL won't be store exclusive. Maybe check with your counters again!
I can't judge if it's just a rumour, tho, but wanted to pass it along.


----------



## Susanne (Mar 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anneri* 

 
_At beautyjunkies some girls said that GMLOL won't be store exclusive. Maybe check with your counters again!
I can't judge if it's just a rumour, tho, but wanted to pass it along. 




_

 
It is not store exclusive! But it is only available at exclusive locations. 

This is the prom collection in the US and we won't get it here at every counter. My MA has confirmed this.


----------



## Chester (Mar 22, 2010)

Dang! The Pro Store in Frankfurt will get both Art Supplies and Liberty of London on the 1st saturday in April (April 3). Confirmed via phone.

Quick, someone remind me please why I love my family??


----------



## Chester (Mar 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bis* 

 
_You should really preorder if you can, my MA told me that the stock is very limited._

 
How do I do this? I plan on going to MAC March 29 for a couple of permanent things. Shall I ask them when I'm in the store?


----------



## bis (Mar 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chester* 

 
_Dang! The Pro Store in Frankfurt will get both Art Supplies and Liberty of London on the 1st saturday in April (April 3). Confirmed via phone.

Quick, someone remind me please why I love my family?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Because they give you gifts like MAC gift certificates 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chester* 

 
_How do I do this? I plan on going to MAC March 29 for a couple of permanent things. Shall I ask them when I'm in the store?_

 
Yes, just ask them if they can hold things for you and for how long. Worst thing is they say no.


So we are getting Art Supplies in April already. That was fast.


----------



## Chester (Mar 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bis* 

 
_Because they give you gifts like MAC gift certificates 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yup, you're right. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bis* 

 
_Yes, just ask them if they can hold things for you and for how long. Worst thing is they say no.


So we are getting Art Supplies in April already. That was fast._

 
Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will try my best. I'm pretty hopeful that I'll get what I want even if they don't hold it back for me. If they get it on Saturday there sure has to be something left for me on Tuesday when they open again after Easter. Right?


----------



## Susanne (Mar 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chester* 

 
_ 

Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will try my best. I'm pretty hopeful that I'll get what I want even if they don't hold it back for me. *If they get it on Saturday there sure has to be something left for me on Tuesday when they open again after Easter. Right*?_

 





 I will cross my fingers for you that you will get what you want Tuesday after Easter!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 22, 2010)

These are still my latest information for April:

Prep For Colour: available at all MAC locations and online at maccosmetics.de and Douglas.de

Art Supplies: Store exclusive and available at maccosmetics.de

GMLOL: available at KaDeWe, Ludwig Beck, Breuninger and Oberpollinger. There are rumours some more locations would get it but is not confirmed yet.

HTH!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 22, 2010)

Chester - you are new here -


----------



## bis (Mar 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chester* 

 
_Yup, you're right. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will try my best. I'm pretty hopeful that I'll get what I want even if they don't hold it back for me. If they get it on Saturday there sure has to be something left for me on Tuesday when they open again after Easter. Right?_

 
Keeping my fingers crossed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What's on your list?


----------



## Chester (Mar 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Chester - you are new here - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_





 I will cross my fingers for you that you will get what you want Tuesday after Easter! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks Susanne!


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bis* 

 
_Keeping my fingers crossed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What's on your list?_

 
Thanks!

My list is pretty long, only because I don't own any greasepaint sticks or pearlglide liners so I'll take full advantage of this LE.

Art Supplies - GPS
* Greengrease
* Zinc Zone
* Dirty
* Brown, Now (maybe, I want to compare it to the Warm&Cozy shadestick, first)
* Below Ground
* Charred Mauve

Art Supplies - PGL
* Designer Purple
* Black Line
* Almost Noir (maybe, I want to see it IRL first)

Liberty of London <-- this whole collection really depends on swatches for me, I have the suspicion that I already own dupes of all the wishlish items
Bough Grey e/s
Birds&Berries e/s
Shell Pearl Beauty Powder


I'm soo thankful I focus on eye products, otherwise my wishlist would be a neverending story.


----------



## Anneri (Mar 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chester* 

 
_Dang! The Pro Store in Frankfurt will get both Art Supplies and Liberty of London on the 1st saturday in April (April 3). Confirmed via phone.

Quick, someone remind me please why I love my family?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Hey thanks! Just the info I needed!
Although - boo! I wanted to get it thursday.


----------



## Chester (Mar 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anneri* 

 
_Hey thanks! Just the info I needed!
Although - boo! I wanted to get it thursday. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You're welcome.

Maybe it's because Thursday is already a holiday in some Bundesländer? Thüringen for example. Not that it's a holiday in Hessen but then, what do we know what the people at MAC Germany think?


----------



## Chester (Mar 26, 2010)

I was at the MAC store in Frankfurt today and the staff told me that they will release Art Supplies and Liberty of London on *March 31* already. That is the last instruction they got although they really have no hard'n'fast date because MAC Germany could call any day and tell them to launch a collection the next day.

Just thought I'd let you know in case you are in the Frankfurt area around that time.

On a more positive note, they will hold things back for me from both collections. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




They put together my bag of goodies right in front of my eyes, put my name on it and stored it away till Tuesday. How cool is that?


----------



## Anneri (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks dear! That is a really helpful info, but I'll be in FFM for Easter, starting Thursday... Maybe I'll call them so that they can put things on hold for me.


----------



## Melissa Piccanta (Mar 28, 2010)

Hello, Ladies!

I's been a while since I appeared last time here.

I see you all are very excited about new collection coming up 1.04!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As for me, I'm passing on Liberty of London again (as on Spring Forecast).
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've just got yesterday only new *Naked Liner* for lips and a lipstick (for Back2MAC).

I have no knews for you about Frankfurt Airport Duty Free I wanted to shop in - since our flight was scheduled from the most far corner of the terminal 1 and we were anyway too late for boarding.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But I left lots of cash in Tel Aviv's Ben Gurion Airport Duty Free. Prices ar horrible there. They are as high as Dourlas prices in Germany. MAC there costs even more than in Germany. Thatswhy I bought only my favourit DiorShow mascara and horribly pricey Sisley Transmat Foundation. I can highly recommned you the last one (in case you can indulge yourself and pay 84 USD for it). Apart of price - I m very-very satisfied.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh! And  a colleague of mine is bringng me from US some standard MAC brushes to complete my small collection! I'm very happy to pay US prices! And  no stupid MAC LE guddis anymore! Just the products I really want and will use - that's my MOTO now.


----------



## hyazinth (Mar 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chester* 

 
_I was at the MAC store in Frankfurt today and the staff told me that they will release Art Supplies and Liberty of London on *March 31* already. That is the last instruction they got although they really have no hard'n'fast date because MAC Germany could call any day and tell them to launch a collection the next day.

Just thought I'd let you know in case you are in the Frankfurt area around that time.

On a more positive note, they will hold things back for me from both collections. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




They put together my bag of goodies right in front of my eyes, put my name on it and stored it away till Tuesday. How cool is that? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks for the info. I will call the Store in Colonge tomorrow and have them send me some of the stuff. (Munich has no store 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Great that they hold your goodies for you. Great service from Mac. 
Do you happen to know some of the prices?  Just to be prepared what my wallet will have to endure


----------



## s_lost (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm very glad that Art Supplies will be launched in Berlin Wednesday, like Frankfurt. I can't wait for those beautiful PG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




After this it will be long months without MAC goodies for me, unless the next update brings really exciting collections


----------



## Susanne (Mar 30, 2010)

I got a call from my MA today - she got a very limited stock of Give Me Liberty of  London! Without any notification before. So go and check your counters tomorrow!

I have ordered GMLOL already and will wait for my package. If I had known my counter would get it.....


----------



## *JJ* (Mar 31, 2010)

i'll hit the mac store as soon as it opens


----------



## Chester (Mar 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hyazinth* 

 
_Thanks for the info. I will call the Store in Colonge tomorrow and have them send me some of the stuff. (Munich has no store 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Great that they hold your goodies for you. Great service from Mac. 
Do you happen to know some of the prices? Just to be prepared what my wallet will have to endure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
According to maccosmetics.de GPS are €19,50, PGL are €16,50 and lipstain markers are €19,50. I didn't ask for prices when I was at the store, I was just so happy that they are holding back.


----------



## Anneri (Mar 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chester* 

 
_According to maccosmetics.de PGS are € 19,50, PGL are € 16,50 and lipstains are € 19,50. I didn't ask for prices when I was at the store, I was just so happy that they are holding back._

 
I called them too today and after a bit of to-ing and fro-ing ("Art Supplies?! No, that's online online!") I was able to put the things I want on hold. I'm so curious!!!! (Is it Saturday yet?!) I've never tested the grease paints before.

On a different topic, I was at Breuninger in S today, and they had loads of the GMLOL stuff. The MA only told me to get Blue India and Bough Grey ASAP, and that I did.


----------



## s_lost (Mar 31, 2010)

I got my Art Supplies goodies today, I'm sooo happy, the PG are gorgeous  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It was the first time that I bought at the Pro-Store in Berlin because  there's a counter 10' from my house. But I'll return there every time  that I want something from MAC, the MUAs are so nice and they don't have  the "attitude" that some MUAs at KaDeWe have.


----------



## Susanne (Apr 1, 2010)

Yay! I got my GMLOL yesterday! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The packaging is awesome!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Love it.

Enjoy your new hauls!!


----------



## Chester (Apr 1, 2010)

Congrats to your hauls Anneri, s_lost and Susanne! Hope you enjoy them!

I can't wait till Tuesday.


----------



## Melissa Piccanta (Apr 2, 2010)

*s_lost, Susanne,* congratulations! I have to be happy for you.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Yay! I got my GMLOL yesterday!_

 
As for me - I arrived to our MAC counter at Douglas at 17:00 yesterday (01.04) - and half of the products have been sold out already
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




They toled me they got only 3 pieces of each product for 150 000 city!

So, desperately, I bought only rather ordinary *Prim&Proper *Blush


----------



## Susanne (Apr 2, 2010)

^^^ Yes, this is the new limited stock for German MAC counters now


----------



## Susanne (Apr 2, 2010)

News for July on the first page!


----------



## s_lost (Apr 2, 2010)

Melissa, that sucks! It's a very limited stock indeed.

But I hope you enjoy your new blusher


----------



## Melissa Piccanta (Apr 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *s_lost* 

 
_Melissa, that sucks! It's a very limited stock indeed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Thanks, I know.
I know that the staff of the big shopping center where our MAC counter is situated - has the most of priorities to come and pick new gooddies already at morning.


----------



## Anneri (Apr 5, 2010)

I got my preordered stuff and I'm really happy with all I bought.
When I was in the store which was nearly empty so I had room to have a look at everything, I caved - and got Petals and Peacocks and Prim & Proper from GMLOL. I'd have never thought I could wear such a bright pink, but it looks really good with a very soft purple/grey look I wore that day. *happy dance*


----------



## s_lost (Apr 5, 2010)

That's nice, Anneri!! Did you got something of Art Supplies?

Althought is not a color for me, I think that Petals & Peacocks it's soooo beautiful! I would love if I could wear a bright pink lipstick like this


----------



## Anneri (Apr 5, 2010)

I nearly got *all* of Art Supplies, lol!

I got Dirty, Zinc Zone and Below ground GPS, Designer Purple, Undercurrent and black line PG, and A classic and Runway ripened lip stains.

I haven't played with a lot of products  - I tried the stains, Dirty and Designer Purple, and I can't wait to try all of my goodies. 
Today I wore Dirty as a base with Hypnotizing and the shimmery grey e/s from the Sorceress Palette with DP as liner (plus some random white highlighter), and it looked really pretty.
Sadly, the stains don't last very long on me...


----------



## bis (Apr 5, 2010)

I am jealous, Anneri 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Damned super-exclusive collections. 

Were you wearing Dirty as a base or as an eyeshadow? 

And thanks, I needed to hear that the stains are not worth it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enjoy your haul!


----------



## Anneri (Apr 5, 2010)

I wore Dirty as a base - tried to sheer it out, but you really have to work fast - once the GPS are dry, they won't budge! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm so lucky that at the moment I'm able to get nearly every collection - I live in Stuttgart where Breuninger quite often gets exclusive, and the BF lives in FFM where there is a store...

But God, it was an expensive MAC-week... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 nevertheless I'm enjoying every single item!


----------



## s_lost (Apr 5, 2010)

What a great haul, Anneri! I was tempted by a couple of GPS, but they have an ingredient that I'm allergic to, so I need to pass. But I'm so happy with the PGs! They're awesome, aren't they? Designer Purple is a great color!


----------



## Melissa Piccanta (Apr 6, 2010)

*Anneri, congratulations!
*I should be jealous as well!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Have lots of fun with you new Art Supplies things!


----------



## Chester (Apr 7, 2010)

Congrats Anneri! Enjoy it.

I picked up my goodies yesterday. It was an expensive haul but really worth it. I'm loving everything and already wore Almost Noir pgl and Prepped for Glamour e/s today in a neutral look with Sable e/s and Blanc Type e/s. Soo pretty!


----------



## s_lost (Apr 7, 2010)

That's nice, Chester!

I wore my Almost Noir yesterday, with Bare Study, a copper on the middle and a plum eyeshadow on the crease. Love it!

Enjoy your goodies


----------



## *JJ* (Apr 18, 2010)

for all austrians:

april 22nd is "woman day"  (from "woman" magazine) and marionnaud and douglas are participating. so for all those stores that have mac counters this means 20% off mac!


----------



## bis (Apr 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **JJ** 

 
_for all austrians:

april 22nd is "woman day"  (from "woman" magazine) and marionnaud and douglas are participating. so for all those stores that have mac counters this means 20% off mac! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
20%? Wow, not bad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



How long is your list for that day? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Enjoy shopping.


----------



## *JJ* (Apr 18, 2010)

actually not that big. promotions like this usually come along when i don't need anything. i'll get my beloved studio fix powder and maybe an eyeshadow or two but actually i should be saving money for my trip to paris in may (hello sephora!)


----------



## bis (Apr 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **JJ** 

 
_





actually not that big. promotions like this usually come along when i don't need anything. i'll get my beloved studio fix powder and maybe an eyeshadow or two but actually i should be saving money for my trip to paris in may (hello sephora!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I envy you! The Sephora in Paris seems to be huge and has an endless amount of stuff. I see a great shopping trip in your future


----------



## Susanne (Apr 22, 2010)

There are rumours we will get two collections in May:

Pret A Papier on May 3rd and To The Beach on May 14th! This is what Ludwig Beck has confirmed me today.

I will try to speak to my MA at my counter as well today and let you know what she will say.


----------



## peachy pink (Apr 22, 2010)

My MAC person told me we'll get "the new  collection on the 30th"!


----------



## Susanne (Apr 22, 2010)

My MA was on update yesterday and she still got the info: To The Beach at the beginning of June for Germany.

But she will call MAC tomorrow and call me back then.


----------



## Susanne (Apr 22, 2010)

And yes, April 30th for Pret A Papier.


----------



## Susanne (Apr 24, 2010)

*Germany will get To The Beach on May 14th! *


----------



## *JJ* (Apr 26, 2010)

and austria on may 3rd!


----------



## kittykit (May 1, 2010)

To The Beach is launched today. I checked the collection a few hours ago and I think I'm skipping it. The only things that caught my eyes were the lipglass.

Pret A Papier won't be launched here in the Czech Republic


----------



## hyazinth (May 7, 2010)

I planed on skipping to the beach and pret a papier...though it is really hard... I wanted to wait for Alice + Olivia but now I am frustrated hearing that this collection will not come to germany 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Does anybody know where  I could order the items online? Or has anybody a "ghost shopper" in a country where it is released?


----------



## bis (May 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hyazinth* 

 
_I planed on skipping to the beach and pret a papier...though it is really hard... I wanted to wait for Alice + Olivia but now I am frustrated hearing that this collection will not come to germany 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Does anybody know where  I could order the items online? Or has anybody a "ghost shopper" in a country where it is released?_

 
Some girls in the US are offering to do a CP for us. Mid of May Purrtykitty will have a list ready.
It is so awesome the US girls are helping us out


----------



## hyazinth (May 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bis* 

 
_Some girls in the US are offering to do a CP for us. Mid of May Purrtykitty will have a list ready.
It is so awesome the US girls are helping us out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Wow, that's really nice of them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and thanks for the information.Do you think I can contact Purrtykitty about that or is there a thread where I can post about also getting help from them?


----------



## Ode to Joy (May 7, 2010)

Great. The only collections I am interested in this year are either pro store exclusive or not available here... I really hate buying without swatching first 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Susanne (May 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hyazinth* 

 
_Wow, that's really nice of them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and thanks for the information.Do you think I can contact Purrtykitty about that or is there a thread where I can post about also getting help from them?_

 
Purrtykitty will publish a list soon with all the members from the US who will offer us a CP for Alice + Olivia. Then we can contact the members.


----------



## Susanne (May 8, 2010)

I look forward to get To The Beach next Friday!


----------



## Corvs Queen (May 8, 2010)

Just wanted to say that PRET A PAPIER  and TO THE BEACH is already available in Austria. Maybe it helps someone.


----------



## cutemiauw (May 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I look forward to get To The Beach next Friday! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Me too!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Which one do you most excited for, Susanne?


----------



## Susanne (May 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cutemiauw* 

 
_Me too!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Which one do you most excited for, Susanne?_

 
At the moment I am most excited to get blush Hipness, e/s Firecracker and e/s Sweet & Punchy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But I also look forward to the lippies and bronzing powder in special packaging.


----------



## cutemiauw (May 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_At the moment I am most excited to get blush Hipness, e/s Firecracker and e/s Sweet & Punchy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But I also look forward to the lippies and bronzing powder in special packaging._

 
Hipness looked so pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I have to try out the e/s though, didn't know if it will work. Was also excited of Float on By, until a review said it didn't stay well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Happy hauling Susanne!


----------



## Susanne (May 14, 2010)

Superglass will just be online and store exclusive here, my MA said July 1st.

Jeanette, can you make a "store exclusive" smiley for us? 
That would make it easier to post for me on the first page


----------



## bis (May 15, 2010)

So, did everybody got their TTB stuff already? How did you like it?

I hope I can pick up some stuff at the duty free next week, so here's me hoping some stuff is still left. 
And then I will be a lot less stressed and hopefully can enjoy my goodies and better weather 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enjoy your goodies!


----------



## Anneri (May 19, 2010)

I got all my TTB goodies in London. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Together with one of the Trip Brush Sets and a few staples like e/s refills and Fix+ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I only got one of the cream bronzers (I'm not particularly impressed by it, but I'll try again to make it work!), Hipness and Thrills.


----------



## Susanne (May 21, 2010)

I am back from my classtrip and this weekend I will finally play with To The Beach


----------



## hyazinth (May 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bis* 

 
_So, did everybody got their TTB stuff already? How did you like it?

I hope I can pick up some stuff at the duty free next week, so here's me hoping some stuff is still left. 
And then I will be a lot less stressed and hopefully can enjoy my goodies and better weather 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enjoy your goodies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I hope there is still left what you want *daumendrück* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I only got shimmermoss and humid in the special packaging. I was amazingly good at resisting
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 since you guys made me hope that I perhaps will also be able to get some of the Alice+Olivia items.


----------



## bis (May 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hyazinth* 

 
_I hope there is still left what you want *daumendrück* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I only got shimmermoss and humid in the special packaging. I was amazingly good at resisting
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 since you guys made me hope that I perhaps will also be able to get some of the Alice+Olivia items._

 
Thanks, I was lucky and got what I wanted, although some of the things were the last item they had 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Love Humid and Shimmermoss, both are great colours.


----------



## Susanne (May 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bis* 

 
_Thanks, I was lucky and got what I wanted, although some of the things were the last item they had 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Love Humid and Shimmermoss, both are great colours*._

 





 Enjoy!


----------



## Anneri (May 23, 2010)

Did any of you get the ML highlight powder? *curious*


----------



## Susanne (May 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anneri* 

 
_Did any of you get the ML highlight powder? *curious*_

 
No. I could not use it not to destroy the imprint 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so I will save my money for other things.


----------



## bis (May 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anneri* 

 
_Did any of you get the ML highlight powder? *curious*_

 
I did, superbright on me, but I liked the colour a lot and want to try a bright blush.
Although I have to admit it scares me a bit


----------



## Anneri (May 24, 2010)

Now, with the hype in the colour collections thread, I'm starting to regret that I didn't get ML and FOF l/g, but I'm like Susanne - I could never use ML because it looks so good.

Now, another question - what's the next collection we'll get? Is it really in August? What will I do in the meantime?!
(Well, moving - duh.)


----------



## *JJ* (May 24, 2010)

nope, we have in the groove and superglass in july!


----------



## Susanne (May 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **JJ** 

 
_nope, we have in the groove and superglass in july!_

 





 Those two collections for Germany in July. But Superglass will be online and store exclusive.


----------



## Anneri (May 24, 2010)

Wow, cool! I reckoned that In the Groove will be later, because it comes out in the US in July! Yay!

Okay, time to think about what to get from In the Groove - which MSFs? Hmmmmmmm.....


----------



## Susanne (May 24, 2010)

I already have Petticoat and By Candlelight, so I will get Stereo Rose this time.


----------



## Anneri (May 24, 2010)

These are the three I want to check out.

I'm - blasphemy, I know! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - not much of a MSF lover...


----------



## bis (May 25, 2010)

Girls, there is now a thread of people offering to do a CP for us that do not get the collection here. hth


----------



## peachy pink (May 31, 2010)

July 1st for superglasses? That would be aweseome for my wallet


----------



## Susanne (May 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *peachy pink* 

 
_July 1st for superglasses? That would be aweseome for my wallet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yes


----------



## Susanne (Jun 6, 2010)

Updated first page!


----------



## s_lost (Jun 6, 2010)

Wow, In the Groove already at 1st July? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm very excited for this one!


----------



## Susanne (Jun 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *s_lost* 

 
_Wow, In the Groove already at 1st July? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm very excited for this one!_

 
 Yes, we already get the July collection before the US


----------



## s_lost (Jun 6, 2010)

Yeah, I remember Colour Craft that I got as an early birthday gift, but I think it wasn't at the beginning of the month... Well, it doesn't matter, as soon as it's lauched, the better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




For the next months I'm buying just In the Groove and Venomenous Vilains, probably I'll have to skip FF entirely, foreseing my bankruptcy with these 2 collections


----------



## makeupbysarab (Jun 6, 2010)

I hate when I got to the Mac Counter and what I really wants they don´t have it.  I have 5 times go search for the Prep+Prime Skin Refined Zone (which is in the permanent collection, so is not a limited edition,they should have it, should not be so rare) and they don´t have it!!!!! 5 times!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This happens only in Europe or is worldwide with some stuff?


----------



## Anneri (Jun 6, 2010)

I'd call them first before visiting the counter. Five times is a bit too much! Have you thought about ordering it online?


----------



## Susanne (Jun 6, 2010)

Calling a counter or store is a good idea! 

I drive 30 minutes to my counter - I have to be sure to get a LE collection or a product from the perm line.


----------



## makeupbysarab (Jun 7, 2010)

I live like 5 minutes from the counter and the problem is thatI don't speak very well german, so call it's not a possibility for me. And about order online, I live with two more people, and because I am always at work, and they criticize the money that I spend on makeup, they don't recebe my orders. So, in mean while, when I got search for something, and don't have, I always find away to bring a bag with new stuff.


----------



## s_lost (Jun 7, 2010)

Oh, Sara, that sucks. Have you already ask at your counter if someone speaks English? Here in Berlin is very common. I don't speak German very well too, but I can always speak in English with the MUAs or when I call the counter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (one time, even French).

I hope you can get your product soon!


----------



## Susanne (Jun 7, 2010)

Where do you come from you both if German is not your mother tongue?


----------



## s_lost (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm Brazilian, Susanne


----------



## Susanne (Jun 7, 2010)

Oh! Brazilian? That let me thinks of the Soccer World Cup which will start on Friday


----------



## makeupbysarab (Jun 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Where do you come from you both if German is not your mother tongue?_

 
 I'm from Portugal. And I do speak English/German with one of the MUAs, she is just the best MUA in the counter, always giving me tips with colors, and the others, when i don't know how to say in german(yes, because I go and speak what I know) and ask if they speak english, they give me this "look" that I want that a hole open underneath my feet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And the other, just give me a big smile and say: Yes, I do. How can I help you? The problem is that I don't know who is working at the counter when I go there.


----------



## makeupbysarab (Jun 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *s_lost* 

 
_I'm Brazilian, Susanne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Eu sou portuguesa!!!!!!!


----------



## Susanne (Jun 7, 2010)

Let me know if I should call a counter for you once!


----------



## makeupbysarab (Jun 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Let me know if I should call a counter for you once!_

 
Thank you!!!!! Is not that I cannot explain myself, but because I am nervous and I am scared to spell it wrong I just don't call at all. And right now my english and german are mixing so much. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I want for so long the burn burgundy pigment and just because I have to call to place the order and they have to ship to my house I don't want to order.


----------



## s_lost (Jun 7, 2010)

(Oi Sara, muito prazer! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

I know how you feel, *Sara*, believe me. Sometimes we simply feel too self-concious, as everybody was paying attention to our mistakes. But at some point, you need to let it go. You're learning, and trying not to make mistakes, and at the same time you can speak other languages. Some people don't. Too bad for them.


*Susanne*, yes, it's that time once in a 4 years where Brazilians think only about football


----------



## makeupbysarab (Jun 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *s_lost* 

 
_(Oi Sara, muito prazer! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

I know how you feel, *Sara*, believe me. Sometimes we simply feel too self-concious, as everybody was paying attention to our mistakes. But at some point, you need to let it go. You're learning, and trying not to make mistakes, and at the same time you can speak other languages. Some people don't. Too bad for them.


*Susanne*, yes, it's that time once in a 4 years where Brazilians think only about football 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yes, I know but is hard. Portugal and Brasil are going to make a match. Ui ui. We portugueses only think in football now and Europe Cup...


----------



## bis (Jun 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeupbysarab* 

 
_I'm from Portugal. And I do speak English/German with one of the MUAs, she is just the best MUA in the counter, always giving me tips with colors, and the others, when i don't know how to say in german(yes, because I go and speak what I know) and ask if they speak english, they give me this "look" that I want that a hole open underneath my feet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And the other, just give me a big smile and say: Yes, I do. How can I help you? The problem is that I don't know who is working at the counter when I go there._

 
Hi SAra,

don't worry about it, it is their loss and not yours. Maybe you can ask the nice MA the next time for her name and if she can call you, when the product is back in stock?


----------



## makeupbysarab (Jun 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bis* 

 
_Hi SAra,

don't worry about it, it is their loss and not yours. Maybe you can ask the nice MA the next time for her name and if she can call you, when the product is back in stock?_

 
The problem is that when I found the nice MUA in the store I'm so happy that I always forgot.


----------



## Anneri (Jun 9, 2010)

Don't feel selfconcious! I lived in England for a while but nevertheless, if I get nervous, I make mistakes. *shrugs* That's the way it is. 
s_lost is absolutely right - some people don't speak a foreign language at all. We at least practice!!!


----------



## peachy pink (Jun 9, 2010)

My counter in Düsseldorf said the July collections will be released on the 3rd by the way!


----------



## Susanne (Jun 10, 2010)

I will call my MA on Monday to get another confirmation for July!


----------



## Susanne (Jun 10, 2010)

Yes, July 3rd 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for In The Groove and Superglass!


----------



## s_lost (Jun 10, 2010)

I can't wait


----------



## makeupbysarab (Jun 11, 2010)

For now I am only excited with the dear to wear collection. I don't buy lips stuff too often... I am more of a eyeshadow and Pigment junkie....


----------



## Anneri (Jun 17, 2010)

I still can't decide what to get from in the groove... By Candlelight or Stereo Rose?!?! I definitely have only the funds for one...
I'll definitely get Style Influencer and Togetherness if the texture is good.


----------



## s_lost (Jun 17, 2010)

I'm tempted to get Petticoat and Stereo Rose (I already have By Candlelight, and it's my favorite highlighter), Hang Loose and maybe Togertheness. Need to check the texture and color payoff of the eyeshadows...


----------



## Sophia84 (Jun 18, 2010)

I hope Greece will get In The Groove July 3rd too!! So I can haul ( belated) for my July 2nd birthday!! LOL


----------



## s_lost (Jun 18, 2010)

That would be great, Sophia!


----------



## s_lost (Jun 24, 2010)

I just talked with my counter and the Pro Store, and they said that In The Groove will be launched just at the 8th July


----------



## Susanne (Jun 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *s_lost* 

 
_I just talked with my counter and the Pro Store, and they said that In The Groove will be launched just at the 8th July 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Always the trouble with the July collections!!

In 2008 I had to wait until July 13th until I could finally get it.


----------



## Susanne (Jun 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *s_lost* 

 
_I just talked with my counter and the Pro Store, and they said that In The Groove will be launched just at the 8th July 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yes, July 8th is confirmed


----------



## Anneri (Jun 26, 2010)

Oh bother!!!!!
Why MAC, why do you have to change dates eternally?!

It's going to be really hard to get to a counter on the 8th! Bugger.


----------



## Anneri (Jun 27, 2010)

Ähem, when comes Dare to wear to German counters? Or stores? Or both?

I feel the need to buy eyeshadows...


----------



## Susanne (Jun 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anneri* 

 
_Ähem, when comes Dare to wear to German counters? Or stores? Or both?

I feel the need to buy eyeshadows... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
In August 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I would say August 2nd, that's a Monday.


----------



## Anneri (Jun 28, 2010)

Whee! Thanks Susanne! My birthday is one day later...


----------



## Susanne (Jun 28, 2010)

Yay! Enjoy!


----------



## Anneri (Jun 28, 2010)

Birthday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## Susanne (Jun 29, 2010)

The Viva Glam makeup bags will be store and online exclusive again.

Just the lipglasses should be available everywhere.


----------



## s_lost (Jul 2, 2010)

Why, why is In the Groove already on mac.de? Stereo Rose is, of course, sold out!

Gaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhh

Tomorrow I'll call the stores. Again!


----------



## Susanne (Jul 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *s_lost* 

 
_Why, why is In the Groove already on mac.de? Stereo Rose is, of course, sold out!

Gaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhh

Tomorrow I'll call the stores. Again!_

 





My MA still said July 8th.


----------



## s_lost (Jul 2, 2010)

It's crazyness... why they put the collection online a week before the stores?

And the price of the MBs is almost the same of the MSFs


----------



## bis (Jul 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *s_lost* 

 
_It's crazyness... why they put the collection online a week before the stores?

And the price of the MBs is almost the same of the MSFs
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I really do not get them, neither their release policy, nor their pricing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope you can get a Stereo Rose though, fingers crossed.

(too bad the Brazilian team has to go home now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## s_lost (Jul 3, 2010)

Thanks, Birgit! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (at least we get rid of that idiotic coach, hehe. I hope Deutschland pass by Argentina today!)


----------



## bis (Jul 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *s_lost* 

 
_Thanks, Birgit! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (at least we get rid of that idiotic coach, hehe. I hope Deutschland pass by Argentina today!)_

 
hehe, there is always a bit of good everywhere 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



We will see how the game goes.


----------



## Melissa Piccanta (Jul 4, 2010)

Hello everybody
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just wanted to add that Germany seems to be condamned having all releases way TOOO late 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enough said about In The Groove, but this time it also coincided with release of Eclipse on 15 of Jul. Is it fair??


----------



## Anneri (Jul 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *s_lost* 

 
_Why, why is In the Groove already on mac.de? Stereo Rose is, of course, sold out!

Gaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhh

Tomorrow I'll call the stores. Again!_

 

What did your MA say?
Maybe I'll call Breuninger tomorrow morning. douglas.de has nothing yet.


----------



## s_lost (Jul 4, 2010)

The 8th is confirmed (I called the store and the counters 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). I'll try to go in the morning.

I'm stalking douglas.de too


----------



## Susanne (Jul 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_In August 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I would say August 2nd, that's a Monday._

 
Oh, and BTW - everywhere, all locations - not store exclusive


----------



## *JJ* (Jul 7, 2010)

in the groove was released today in austria!


----------



## s_lost (Jul 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **JJ** 

 
_in the groove was released today in austria!_

 
Yay, that's nice! Did you get something, JJ?

I can't stop wondering why Germany always receive the collections late. Half Europe already launched ITG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm a little paranoid that even getting to the store at 10 am, I'll not be able to buy a Stereo Rose. Limited editions are not fun anymore


----------



## Anneri (Jul 7, 2010)

Nope, they aren't. I've to work normal office hours tomorrow, so I'll go in the evening and see what it's left. *shrug*
If they're sold out, they're sold out. I intend to view it philosophically...


----------



## *JJ* (Jul 7, 2010)

i agree, LEs are stressful. i'm glad i'm a student and i can stop by my mac store first thing in the morning.

i got stereo rose, hang loose and togetherness.
i said this in the ITG thread before, stereo rose is not _that_ amazing. i have msfs that are way prettier.
whoever doesn't get one shouldn't be upset, it's really nothing special (at least to me).


----------



## Anneri (Jul 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **JJ** 

 
_i agree, LEs are stressful. i'm glad i'm a student and i can stop by my mac store first thing in the morning.

i got stereo rose, hang loose and togetherness.
i said this in the ITG thread before, stereo rose is not that amazing. i have msfs that are way prettier.
whoever doesn't get one shouldn't be upset, it's really nothing special (at least to me)._

 
Which are prettier in your opinion?

I have Redhead, which I love - that's the only MSF I own...


----------



## bis (Jul 8, 2010)

Lucky you, girls. My counter does not even have the stock yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I agree with JJ, SR looks quite warm and might therefore not be for me. 

Hope you all get what  you want/wanted. And keep your fingers crossed that some day the get the shipment in


----------



## *JJ* (Jul 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anneri* 

 
_Which are prettier in your opinion?

I have Redhead, which I love - that's the only MSF I own... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


i love blonde, porcelain pink and by candlelight way more than SR.


----------



## s_lost (Jul 8, 2010)

Hey girls! I hope all can get the products of this collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I got a Stereo Rose and a Petticoat, but I was really pissed of with the Pro Store. I called a few times, and they always said that they couldn't hold items. I arrived at the store the moment that opened, and guess what? "Oh, I'm sorry, all SR are reserved"!!!!! 

What? I called and I asked to reserve one, but it wasn't possible! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




One of the sellers tried to argument that due the high demand, they started to reserving. That's ridiculous, people can't change the rules during the game! I explained that I had called and that wasn't fair, and he kept that face "I'm smiling, but I'll not do anything for you".

At least, he agreed to call KaDeWe and reserve one for me there. It's sad that a lot of people will be disapointed because these last minute reservations.

I think SR it's really pretty, but I agree with JJ, I prefer By Candlelight and Blonde.

I was interested in Hang Loose, but is really light, and kind blueish on me (I felt like Corps Bride). Band of Roses is gorgeous, but too pigmented. It's perfect for dark skin!

And about the lipsticks, I was thinking to get All Styled Up, but is a mischung of Gaga and Saint Germain. I've both, so...

Now I'll be free of the LE crazyness until Disney


----------



## Anneri (Jul 8, 2010)

This was insane. Absolutely insane.
When I tried to access the douglas site at 6 in the morning, the collection wasn't even up officially but nearly all MSF were sold out.
I tried to call both my counters then - at the one nobody answered THE WHOLE DAY, and at the other, at 10.05, some very harrassed SA answered. I began with "it is possible to" and she cut into the sentence nearly hysterical with "In the Groove? No, we aren't allowed to reserve items and two are already sold out anyway, so best you come to the store asap". Well, obviously, being in the office, I couldn't, but went tonight.
Soooooo - no surprise, SR was sold out, and Petticoat, too. 
A very nice MUA told me they got 'plenty' of MSFs (I had a look into their drawers, and sure enough, there were around 20 Comforts left), but all sold out in the first minutes. 

I ordered Band of Roses, Happy Together, Style Influencer and Togetherness at douglas. Style Influencer will go back now after I swatched it at the counter, and about Band of Roses and Happy Together I'm not sure. Pretty, pretty colours, but I think (I'm about NC20-25 at the mo) Band of Roses is scary - so very pigmented!!!!!!!!!! - and Happy Together quite sheer.
What do you girls think?

I applied Band of Roses very lightly over Happy Together at the counter, and well - it's really kind of a post-orgasmic flush... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The MUA let me have a look at the SR tester - it's very pretty, I think. Oh well, MAC'll do other pretty things in the future...


----------



## s_lost (Jul 8, 2010)

Oh, Anneri, I'm so sorry! It's really crazyness.

I completely agree with you about Band of Roses. It's so pretty, but I can't made it work on my skin, even with a light hand and a duo fiber brush


----------



## Melissa Piccanta (Jul 8, 2010)

*s_lost,* conrgatualtions that you GOT you pretty stuff!

I agree with so many things that you described here.
At first, I intended to see all MESFs in person before I buy anything (since there were very contradictory reviews and swatches online). Thatswhy I even didn't try to ask to hold any item for me. I just wanted to come this day before the opening of our MAC counter in Douglas.

This is finally what I did. And you know what???? THEY DID NOT HAVE ANY SINGLE PETTICOATE AND STEREOROSE for sail! They had only testers for them! There was no any single PC and SR in the drawer for clients! Did they hold all of them and replaced somewhere else?

Actually, I tested SR and found out that it is not so spectacular - it is much more warmer (almost brownish in a pan) and  less peachy and rosy on skin.

So as many of you I also desided to keep philosphycal attitude and bought By Candellight instead (which is much more pretty and versatile MESF). Well, also bought some other small non-LE stuff...

Band of Roses is really adorable in person and the lighter pink was exactly the shade I was looking for, but the darker shade is the way too dark and pigmented for fair blonds like me.

Please, everyone share with us what kind of pretty things you got?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *s_lost* 

 
_Hey girls! I hope all can get the products of this collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I got a Stereo Rose and a Petticoat, but I was really pissed of with the Pro Store._


----------



## Susanne (Jul 8, 2010)

Enjoy your new goodies - I will get mine tomorrow! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It is a real pity with all this LE collection stress.


----------



## s_lost (Jul 8, 2010)

Thanks, Melissa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Which pretty stuff did you buy?

I got a refil of Phoof! and a chromagraphic pencil (Black, Black). But I'll return the pencil, I got panda's eyes with it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It smuges awfully!

-Silvia


----------



## bis (Jul 8, 2010)

Wow, after reading all this I am not sure I want Stereo Rose anymore. 

And Band of Roses looks so great, but after you saying it is too pigmented I will probably leave it there. Happy Together will definitely come home with me. Well, if it does not turn orange on me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope MAC gets their act together soon.

And Silvia, thanks for the review on the Black, Black Cromaline pencil, sounds like an easy skip as well. And it's really awful how the people in the pro store acted. Sounds like they reserved them for their friends and themselves.


----------



## Susanne (Jul 9, 2010)

Band of Roses is on my wishlist as well - I am NC 30 now again - let's see if I can make it work!


----------



## cutemiauw (Jul 9, 2010)

Uhh I forgot the collection launched yesterday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I was too caught up in work and totally didn't check that it was the 8th 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I guess there's no point trying today anymore. Btw, I'm a freelancer so it's technically possible for me to go at 10am to a mac store IF I only remember. 

Oh well, on the bright side, I got more money for FF and VV 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Enjoy your lovely goodies, Silvia and anneri


----------



## Susanne (Jul 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Band of Roses is on my wishlist as well - I am NC 30 now again - let's see if I can make it work!_

 
I can make it work - wow, I love this blush!

Now I am ready to get Dare To wear in August!!


----------



## Naynadine (Jul 10, 2010)

Wow,it's so much stress getting everything I want from this collection.My Stereo Rose from maccosmetics.de got backordered,I also ordered Hang Loose there.But I thought I wouldn't get it,because it didn't show as shipped and had no trackingnumber.So I ordered another one at douglas along with By Candlelight and I like it like that l/s.But I received the HL from MAC 2 days ago,so I have 2 now and had to send the other one back.Last week I also ordered Jazzed l/s when the collection was on the Breuninger site,before they took it back down.And for one week I didn't know if I would get it.I wrote emails,called.First they wouldn't answer,2 days ago they said that they can't tell me if I'll get it or not.But yesterday I received an email that they shipped it,so I'm super happy about that.I also called douglas if there's a possibility that they will have Stereo Rose or Petticoat online again,and they said:No,definetely not.It's completely sold out.Yesterday morning I checked the site again and Petticoat was there,but as sold out.I kept refreshing the page for like 20 mins and then it said it's available.I quickly ordered it and it's gonna arrive today...So,I'll have everything that I wanted,except SR,of course.I kind of hope that it might pop up again on the douglas site just like Petticoat did.That was just pure luck.
Hang Loose is so pretty,thats my favorite item so far.And btw I like it like that looks just like Snob l/s.
Does anyone know if the collection will be available again on the Breuninger site?


----------



## Susanne (Jul 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Naynadine* 

 
_Does anyone know if the collection will be available again on the Breuninger site?_

 
They usually don't restock a LE collection there as far as I know.


----------



## bis (Jul 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Naynadine* 

 
_Wow,it's so much stress getting everything I want from this collection.My Stereo Rose from maccosmetics.de got backordered,I also ordered Hang Loose there.But I thought I wouldn't get it,because it didn't show as shipped and had no trackingnumber.So I ordered another one at douglas along with By Candlelight and I like it like that l/s.But I received the HL from MAC 2 days ago,so I have 2 now and had to send the other one back.Last week I also ordered Jazzed l/s when the collection was on the Breuninger site,before they took it back down.And for one week I didn't know if I would get it.I wrote emails,called.First they wouldn't answer,2 days ago they said that they can't tell me if I'll get it or not.But yesterday I received an email that they shipped it,so I'm super happy about that.I also called douglas if there's a possibility that they will have Stereo Rose or Petticoat online again,and they said:No,definetely not.It's completely sold out.Yesterday morning I checked the site again and Petticoat was there,but as sold out.I kept refreshing the page for like 20 mins and then it said it's available.I quickly ordered it and it's gonna arrive today...So,I'll have everything that I wanted,except SR,of course.I kind of hope that it might pop up again on the douglas site just like Petticoat did.That was just pure luck.
Hang Loose is so pretty,thats my favorite item so far.And btw I like it like that looks just like Snob l/s.
Does anyone know if the collection will be available again on the Breuninger site?_

 
Wow, what a story! What we do for makeup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Glad you got what you wanted.


----------



## Anneri (Jul 11, 2010)

I was browsing through ebay last night - the MSFs are for sale (sofort kaufen) for 59€ and the blushes for 39.







?! 

It annoys me...


----------



## Susanne (Jul 11, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## s_lost (Jul 11, 2010)

That's ridiculous, this col. has just come out!


----------



## bis (Jul 12, 2010)

Did all of you that wanted a SR  get one?
I am really asking myself who bought all of them


----------



## hyazinth (Jul 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anneri* 

 
_I was browsing through ebay last night - the MSFs are for sale (sofort kaufen) for 59€ and the blushes for 39.






?! 

It annoys me..._

 
I have been watching ITG Stereo Rose and Petticoat auctions on ebay.de for the last few days and what me struck speechless are the auctions itself. People really pay more than 40€ for SR...insane... I am so mad that some people buy the stuff just to resell on ebay and we are not able to get one for our personal use.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Considering this a limitation to x per person seems a good idea.


----------



## Susanne (Jul 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bis* 

 
_Did all of you that wanted a SR get one?
I am really asking myself who bought all of them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I bought one


----------



## s_lost (Jul 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bis* 

 
_Did all of you that wanted a SR  get one?
I am really asking myself who bought all of them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I got one, but is long sold out here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It would be simply to limit to 1 or 2 by client, considering that they always check on the computer... Of course that ebay sellers could send different people to the stores, but it would give them more trouble, at least.


----------



## hyazinth (Jul 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bis* 

 
_Did all of you that wanted a SR get one?
I am really asking myself who bought all of them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I could not get a SR in the first place here in germany. But I found a nice girl here on specktra who is selling me her spare *yay*
I think the hype finally got me as well....hehe...by now I regret not buying msf by candlelight and lipstick jazzed. Nordstrom still has both but doesn't ship to germany 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So i won't be getting those, I suppose. Compensated that with buying e/s love to love though..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *s_lost* 

 
_I got one, but is long sold out here 

It would be simply to limit to 1 or 2 by client, considering that they always check on the computer... Of course that ebay sellers could send different people to the stores, but it would give them more trouble, at least._

 
I agree with you, at least it would not be that easy for them anymore. But some will still manage to profit from that...btw I just browsed ebay again and one SR auction is up to 96€...insane...


----------



## s_lost (Jul 13, 2010)

hyazinth, I'm glad that you got one!!!

Yesterday I use my SR for the first time... it's nice, but I prefer way better my Orgasm. I'll try use them together 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




By Candlelight continues to be my favorite MSF.


----------



## bis (Jul 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hyazinth* 

 
_I could not get a SR in the first place here in germany. But I found a nice girl here on specktra who is selling me her spare *yay*
I think the hype finally got me as well....hehe...by now I regret not buying msf by candlelight and lipstick jazzed. Nordstrom still has both but doesn't ship to germany 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So i won't be getting those, I suppose. Compensated that with buying e/s love to love though..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Great to hear you you got one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Btw, I saw some swatches from Jazzed vs Fresh Salmon and Dressmaker, Dressmaker and they look really close. Does that help?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *s_lost* 

 
_Yesterday I use my SR for the first time... it's nice, but I prefer way better my Orgasm. I'll try use them together 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




By Candlelight continues to be my favorite MSF._

 
BC is really nice. I only swatched Orgasm once and found it to be very glittery


----------



## hyazinth (Jul 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bis* 

 
_Great to hear you you got one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Btw, I saw some swatches from Jazzed vs Fresh Salmon and Dressmaker, Dressmaker and they look really close. Does that help?_

 
Thanks for the tip. But those 2 were also LE and maybe I can't get them either. But I called the Prostore in Köln and they said that they maybe will get some more tomorrow. I keep my fingers crossed for that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And if I can't get anything else I want from ITG I will safe my money and spend it on faboulus felines or venomous villians


----------



## bis (Jul 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hyazinth* 

 
_Thanks for the tip. But those 2 were also LE and maybe I can't get them either. But I called the Prostore in Köln and they said that they maybe will get some more tomorrow. I keep my fingers crossed for that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And if I can't get anything else I want from ITG I will safe my money and spend it on faboulus felines or venomous villians 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Keeping my fingers crossed for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Let me know if you did not get it, maybe I could check if I can get it for you.


----------



## Susanne (Jul 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *s_lost* 

 
_hyazinth, I'm glad that you got one!!!

Yesterday I use my SR for the first time... it's nice, but I prefer way better my Orgasm. I'll try use them together 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 
I will get Orgasm soon and try this combo!


----------



## hyazinth (Jul 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bis* 

 
_Keeping my fingers crossed for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Let me know if you did not get it, maybe I could check if I can get it for you._

 
Thanks for offering that. If I can't get it I will gladly take your help. I will let you know asap.


----------



## hyazinth (Jul 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bis* 

 
_Keeping my fingers crossed for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Let me know if you did not get it, maybe I could check if I can get it for you._

 
Hi Bis,
I just got back from the Mac counter at Ludwig Beck and testing Jazzed. But it's nothing for me. Turns out very orange on my lips.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I got See Sheer instead. Looks way better on me and also looks good to the ITG Love to Love and A little bit of Sunshine that I am wearing today.
But thanks again for your offer.


----------



## bis (Jul 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hyazinth* 

 
_Hi Bis,
I just got back from the Mac counter at Ludwig Beck and testing Jazzed. But it's nothing for me. Turns out very orange on my lips.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I got See Sheer instead. Looks way better on me and also looks good to the ITG Love to Love and A little bit of Sunshine that I am wearing today.
But thanks again for your offer.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Glad to hear you got something you like, trying things out is always the best.


----------



## s_lost (Jul 17, 2010)

Does anyone know if Rodarte will be available in Germany?


----------



## Susanne (Jul 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *s_lost* 

 
_Does anyone know if Rodarte will be available in Germany?_

 
I have no info yet but I can call my MA next week!


----------



## s_lost (Jul 18, 2010)

Thanks, Susanne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll not buy anything anyway, but I'm wondering if the polemic will arrive here (and in the european market, in general).


----------



## Susanne (Jul 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *s_lost* 

 
_Thanks, Susanne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll not buy anything anyway, but I'm wondering if the polemic will arrive here (and in the european market, in general)._

 
Well, I am sure it will be store exclusive again if we get it


----------



## Naynadine (Jul 18, 2010)

I really hope we get Rodarte here.There are a couple of things I want from this collection.I don't really understand all the controversy about it.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Does store exclusive mean it's also online on maccosmetics.de?


----------



## s_lost (Jul 18, 2010)

The controversy concerns the "inspiration" of this collection. The Rodarte sisters were inspired by a mexican city know for its drug cartel and violence towards women. So namming products as Juarez, Fabric, Sleepwalker, Bordertown is bad taste, to say the less. 

Personally, I'm very shocked.


----------



## Naynadine (Jul 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *s_lost* 

 
_The controversy concerns the "inspiration" of this collection. The Rodarte sisters were inspired by a mexican city know for its drug cartel and violence towards women. So namming products as Juarez, Fabric, Sleepwalker, Bordertown is bad taste, to say the less. 

Personally, I'm very shocked._

 
Yes,I can see where this discussion is coming from.But as horrible as the things are that happened there,it's still just a name of a place.I'm sure there is more to that place than just those violant happenings.
I understand it like Rodarte was inspired by that area not the events that took place.Even though I don't really understand the uproar,I appreciate the discussion,since MAC is now donating some money from the collection.Maybe the whole theme wasn't the best choice for MAC and Rodarte,because it doesn't seem to fit the mainstream taste.I have to admit,the promo pic irritated me a little bit,too.But I see it as art,so I still like it.


----------



## s_lost (Jul 18, 2010)

I don't want to bring the polemic to this topic, but I really think that some names are very evocative (Sleepwalker? It's not very inspirational privileged women using makeup based on this). That photo can be considered art, but explored without a context it lacks social criticism and empathy.

Well, there's a topic for this. I just really wanted to answer your commented, because maybe you didn't know the background of the controversy


----------



## Susanne (Jul 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Naynadine* 

 
_I really hope we get Rodarte here.There are a couple of things I want from this collection.I don't really understand all the controversy about it.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Does store exclusive mean it's also online on maccosmetics.de?_

 
 Store exclusive means it will be available in stores and at maccosmetics.de, yes


----------



## *JJ* (Jul 22, 2010)

are there any release dates for dare to wear or digi pops yet?
i called 3 counters and they all said different things 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



another delay maybe?


----------



## Anneri (Jul 22, 2010)

I thought it would be the first week of august?


----------



## Susanne (Jul 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **JJ** 

 
_are there any release dates for dare to wear or digi pops yet?
i called 3 counters and they all said different things 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



another delay maybe? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
As far as I know Monday, August 2nd - but I am not 100% sure.


----------



## hyazinth (Jul 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **JJ** 

 
_are there any release dates for dare to wear or digi pops yet?
i called 3 counters and they all said different things 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



another delay maybe? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'll be at the counter at Ludwig Beck tomorrow and will ask them. They used to give me the right dates last time I asked about a relase date...


----------



## s_lost (Jul 27, 2010)

There is no more Nars in Berlin


----------



## Susanne (Jul 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *s_lost* 

 
_There is no more Nars in Berlin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I know, in Germany in general


----------



## *JJ* (Jul 27, 2010)

two counters have confirmed august 2nd - yay!


----------



## Susanne (Jul 28, 2010)

Update first page


----------



## cutemiauw (Jul 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *s_lost* 

 
_There is no more Nars in Berlin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I know! They closed since June or mid June in KaDeWe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've been lemming Taj Mahal for the longest time, and I finally got the budget for it. I decided to order online instead this time. Shopping online is fine, but It's really a pity that you couldn't try and swatch things anymore


----------



## hyazinth (Jul 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **JJ** 

 
_two counters have confirmed august 2nd - yay!_

 
That's great news for us 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I was at the Mac Counter at Ludwig Beck today but the MA there didn't know nor could she confirm any date 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And all the other MAs were busy....

What are you girls getting from Digi Pops and Dare to Ware?

I thought about the frisky girl look in a box...but I'm not sure jet...


----------



## s_lost (Jul 28, 2010)

About Nars, I wanna to try a new eyeshadow duo, because I'm not sure that will work for me. I've gone there last Saturday and... where is the counter? Am I crazy? 

From where did you ordered, Astrid? I know just Kiss and Makeup NY and Cosme-de. TIA!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hyazinth* 

 
_ 
What are you girls getting from Digi Pops and Dare to Ware?

I thought about the frisky girl look in a box...but I'm not sure jet..._

 

Oh, I wasn't getting anything, but I completely forgot about Look in a Box! They're gorgeous, maybe I'll get Frisky Girl too


----------



## bis (Jul 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hyazinth* 

 
_That's great news for us 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I was at the Mac Counter at Ludwig Beck today but the MA there didn't know nor could she confirm any date 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And all the other MAs were busy....

What are you girls getting from Digi Pops and Dare to Ware?

I thought about the frisky girl look in a box...but I'm not sure jet..._

 
I will skip Digi Pops. The only thing I was interested was a BP, but I will not get a whole box for it. 
And Dare To Wear, not sure. Sassy Grass looks really nice though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *s_lost* 

 
_About Nars, I wanna to try a new eyeshadow duo, because I'm not sure that will work for me. I've gone there last Saturday and... where is the counter? Am I crazy? 

From where did you ordered, Astrid? I know just Kiss and Makeup NY and Cosme-de. TIA!_

 

I have just one eyeshadow from NARS and I like it a lot, although I have been told that their quality is as fickle as MACs, so maybe I was lucky. You can also buy NARS at hqhair.co.uk.


----------



## s_lost (Jul 28, 2010)

Oh yeah, I forgot about hqhair, thanks Birgit!

I've a Nars eyeshadow. The color is really great, but I need to use it over UDPP. The problem is that I'm not sure if the one that I'm interested (Rajasthan) will look good on me, or if a have similar product 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nars is a little pricey to buy without being sure


----------



## Naynadine (Jul 28, 2010)

I don't know yet which colours I'll be buying from the Dazzle lipsticks.I definitely want Hellraiser,but I'm still thinking about Glaringly Hip,Hot Sass and Naughty You.I'll be skipping Dare to Wear.Oh,but I want the new quad palettes.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I read something in a different forum about the release date of the collections.Some people said it will be in stores on saturday.Is it possible that the release dates of the stores and the onlineshop are different?


----------



## Susanne (Jul 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Naynadine* 

 
_I don't know yet which colours I'll be buying from the Dazzle lipsticks.I definitely want Hellraiser,but I'm still thinking about Glaringly Hip,Hot Sass and Naughty You.I'll be skipping Dare to Wear.Oh,but I want the new quad palettes.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I read something in a different forum about the release date of the collections.*Some people said it will be in stores on saturday.Is it possible that the release dates of the stores and the onlineshop are different?*



_

 
Yes, that is possible. It is a confusion sometimes.


----------



## bis (Jul 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *s_lost* 

 
_Oh yeah, I forgot about hqhair, thanks Birgit!

I've a Nars eyeshadow. The color is really great, but I need to use it over UDPP. The problem is that I'm not sure if the one that I'm interested (Rajasthan) will look good on me, or if a have similar product 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Nars is a little pricey to buy without being sure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ha! I am interested in the same duo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I was feeling adventurous and ordered it, if you want I can do swatches when I get it


----------



## s_lost (Jul 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bis* 

 
_Ha! I am interested in the same duo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I was feeling adventurous and ordered it, if you want I can do swatches when I get it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thank you! I'd love that


----------



## Anneri (Jul 29, 2010)

Me too! Me too!!!!

Back to MAC (*g*) - will Digi Pops be available in stores and counters? Or is it somehow different, the collection being a Nordstrom special?


----------



## cutemiauw (Jul 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *s_lost* 

 
_From where did you ordered, Astrid? I know just Kiss and Makeup NY and Cosme-de. TIA!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bis* 

 
_I have just one eyeshadow from NARS and I like it a lot, although I have been told that their quality is as fickle as MACs, so maybe I was lucky. You can also buy NARS at hqhair.co.uk._

 
I ordered at hqhair too. It took three weeks before it arrived so I wasn't that thrilled with their service. Taj Mahal was worth it though. 

I wonder if there would be a makeover event with Fabulous Feline collection... I'm definitely signing up for it


----------



## bis (Jul 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cutemiauw* 

 
_I wonder if there would be a makeover event with Fabulous Feline collection... I'm definitely signing up for it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Me too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Although I am not sure if they do events for FF or VV. Disney has a lot of pull for customers.


----------



## leogecko (Jul 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cutemiauw* 

 
_I ordered at hqhair too. It took three weeks before it arrived so I wasn't that thrilled with their service. Taj Mahal was worth it though._

 
3 weeks?? Wow, I ordered this Monday and it arrived on Wednesday. With their loyalty code the NARS blushes are cheaper than the MAC ones at the moment, so I had to stock up. But I didn´t get Taj Mahal and now I regret it. 

Dare to Wear will be available in every MAC location (Douglas, Douglas online), right? I´m so confused this time.


----------



## hyazinth (Jul 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *s_lost* 

 
_ 
Oh, I wasn't getting anything, but I completely forgot about Look in a Box! They're gorgeous, maybe I'll get Frisky Girl too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh, then I reminded you, is this a good or bad thing? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wanted to skip both collections too at first. But Frisky Girl really looks like a good combination that would be worth buying. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bis* 

 
_I will skip Digi Pops. The only thing I was interested was a BP, but I will not get a whole box for it. 
And Dare To Wear, not sure. Sassy Grass looks really nice though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
True, to get a whole box for only a BP is a bit much. Sassy Grass looks nice. But I will skip Dare to Wear because I get something from Digi Pops. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Naynadine* 

 
_I don't know yet which colours I'll be buying from the Dazzle lipsticks.I definitely want Hellraiser,but I'm still thinking about Glaringly Hip,Hot Sass and Naughty You.I'll be skipping Dare to Wear.Oh,but I want the new quad palettes.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
For me the lippies are an easy pass to glittery I think... Yes the new quad palettes are really nice design. I already own the spring color 1 quad
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bis* 

 
_Me too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Although I am not sure if they do events for FF or VV. Disney has a lot of pull for customers._

 
Oh yes that would be great, I'd be there asap too... there might be a Event coming because 2 weeks ago the MA at the counter asked me if they have my address and phonenr for calling for a coming event. But I did not pay attention and ask for what collection. :/


----------



## Naynadine (Jul 30, 2010)

Dare to Wear and Digi Pops are now available on maccosmetics.de!
New quad palettes are 7,50 Euro now...
I ordered Hellraiser,Naughty You and one quad palette.I really wanted Hot Sass instead of Naughty You,but I feel like a pink is more wearable than orange.
The Look in a Box sets are also very tempting,I'm trying to resist.


----------



## bis (Jul 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hyazinth* 

 
_Oh yes that would be great, I'd be there asap too... there might be a Event coming because 2 weeks ago the MA at the counter asked me if they have my address and phonenr for calling for a coming event. But I did not pay attention and ask for what collection. :/_

 
So there will be an event, good. And it really does not matter for which collection, as we will be there anyways 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Naynadine* 

 
_Dare to Wear and Digi Pops are now available on maccosmetics.de!
New quad palettes are 7,50 Euro now...
I ordered Hellraiser,Naughty You and one quad palette.I really wanted Hot Sass instead of Naughty You,but I feel like a pink is more wearable than orange.
The Look in a Box sets are also very tempting,I'm trying to resist._

 
Thanks for the info. Do you happen to know how much the quads were before?


----------



## s_lost (Jul 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hyazinth* 

 
_Oh, then I reminded you, is this a good or bad thing? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wanted to skip both collections too at first. But Frisky Girl really looks like a good combination that would be worth buying._

 
Bad, bad Hyazinth 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bis* 

 
_I will skip Digi Pops. The only thing I was  interested was a BP, but I will not get a whole box for it._

 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hyazinth* 

 
_True, to get a whole box for only a BP is a bit much._

 

I *really* want just one eyeshadow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I'll try to stay strong


----------



## Naynadine (Jul 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bis* 

 
_Thanks for the info. Do you happen to know how much the quads were before?_

 
I believe they were 7 Euro before.


----------



## hyazinth (Jul 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *s_lost* 

 
_Bad, bad Hyazinth 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I can live with that I think 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *s_lost* 

 
_I *really* want just one eyeshadow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I'll try to stay strong
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hope you are stronger than me, I nearly fail every time in beeing strong when Mac is involved. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How about splitting with bis, if it is all in the same box...

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Naynadine* 

 
_I believe they were 7 Euro before._

 
Jup, that's right.


----------



## Anneri (Aug 1, 2010)

Oh, I#m oh so annoyed! MAC did it again and shifted the release dates around! Dare to wera and Digi Pops are at the counters and stores since yesterday!

Is it so hard to name a date and STICK TO IT?!

*headdesk*


----------



## *JJ* (Aug 1, 2010)

oh no are you serious??
i hope they weren't yet released in austria, i was planning on heading there first thing tomorrow! i'm going to be pissed when half the things are already sold out, i called like 4 times the past weeks to make sure release date is august 2nd..


----------



## hyazinth (Aug 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anneri* 

 
_Oh, I#m oh so annoyed! MAC did it again and shifted the release dates around! Dare to wera and Digi Pops are at the counters and stores since yesterday!

Is it so hard to name a date and STICK TO IT?!

*headdesk*_

 
ohhh that's so anoying...I hope they still have the Look in a Box at my Counter tomorrow...frisky girl is already sold out online


----------



## Anneri (Aug 2, 2010)

Well, coming back from my small haul - Sassy Grass, Zingy, Brash & Bold and Hi-Falutin'. I wanted to get Shock-a-holic, but it's really close to Nocturnelle colour-wise, so I decided to skip - there are wonderful LEs coming soon,so no need to splurge here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What about you all - did you get what you wanted?


----------



## hyazinth (Aug 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bis* 

 
_So there will be an event, good. And it really does not matter for which collection, as we will be there anyways 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yes there will be 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just came back from Ludwig Beck swatching Digi Pops and my favourite MA told me it will be in the last week of September. I already booked an apointment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. We can consider that confirmed I guess *jipiiee*

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anneri* 

 
_Well, coming back from my small haul - Sassy Grass, Zingy, Brash & Bold and Hi-Falutin'. I wanted to get Shock-a-holic, but it's really close to Nocturnelle colour-wise, so I decided to skip - there are wonderful LEs coming soon,so no need to splurge here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What about you all - did you get what you wanted?_

 
That's a nice haul Anneri
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I also held Brash & Bold in my hands but did not try it. I am still a bit afraid of those kind of reds...

I got the Fristky Girl Set and Snazzy Lipstick. Originally I wanted to stay away from the glittery lippies but I let my MA convince me. And I think she is right, Snazzy suits me because it is almost my lipcolor...
I am still thinking of getting Crazy Cool E/S but haven't decided jet...


----------



## bis (Aug 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anneri* 

 
_Well, coming back from my small haul - Sassy Grass, Zingy, Brash & Bold and Hi-Falutin'. I wanted to get Shock-a-holic, but it's really close to Nocturnelle colour-wise, so I decided to skip - there are wonderful LEs coming soon,so no need to splurge here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What about you all - did you get what you wanted?_

 
Nice haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



How did you think Shock-a-holic swatched? Horrible as some others said? 
I have ordered it and hope it swatches nice.
How do you like the glosses?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hyazinth* 

 
_Yes there will be 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just came back from Ludwig Beck swatching Digi Pops and my favourite MA told me it will be in the last week of September. I already booked an apointment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. We can consider that confirmed I guess *jipiiee*

I got the Fristky Girl Set and Snazzy Lipstick. Originally I wanted to stay away from the glittery lippies but I let my MA convince me. And I think she is right, Snazzy suits me because it is almost my lipcolor...
I am still thinking of getting Crazy Cool E/S but haven't decided jet..._

 
Thanks for checking, so we will have an event for FF? I should get the details and make an appointment as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



For how much do you need to purchase?

How is the Rose Beauty Powder from the box? Do you like it? This is the BP I have been eyeing, so please tell me it swatches horrible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Crazy Cool is close to Beautiful Iris or Her Alter Image, so you have some time to think it over


----------



## Anneri (Aug 2, 2010)

Shock-a-holic swatched okay IMO. 
People forget that Mattes are different from other textures, I think - the e/s can behave differently when applied over a primer on the eye, no matter how the swatch was/is on one's hand. 

I'd say, don't worry! Zingy swatched not well, but I'm sure I can make it work. Will do, in fact, paired with a nice Grey, tomorrow!


----------



## bis (Aug 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anneri* 

 
_Shock-a-holic swatched okay IMO. 
People forget that Mattes are different from other textures, I think - the e/s can behave differently when applied over a primer on the eye, no matter how the swatch was/is on one's hand. 

I'd say, don't worry! Zingy swatched not well, but I'm sure I can make it work. Will do, in fact, paired with a nice Grey, tomorrow!_

 
Thanks, that definitely made me feel better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Btw, I like your sig


----------



## hyazinth (Aug 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bis* 

 
_Thanks for checking, so we will have an event for FF? I should get the details and make an appointment as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




For how much do you need to purchase?_

 
As far as I know it will be for the VV. Sorry forgot to write that in the last post.... I did not ask that but for the spring color forecast it was 30€ so I guess it will be around that amount. But she told me there will be special event prices again
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bis* 

 
_How is the Rose Beauty Powder from the box? Do you like it? This is the BP I have been eyeing, so please tell me it swatches horrible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Crazy Cool is close to Beautiful Iris or Her Alter Image, so you have some time to think it over 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yes I like it. For me it does not swatch horrible, sorry bis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will probably not use it all over the face because I am really fair (NC/NW15) but it is a nice blush for me. It gives a nice glow, don't know how to describe but I think it is a very little shimmery or more like a satin glow maybe.
Thanks for the dupes then I will skip that one.


----------



## s_lost (Aug 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anneri* 

 
_Well, coming back from my small haul - Sassy  Grass, Zingy, Brash & Bold and Hi-Falutin'. I wanted to get  Shock-a-holic, but it's really close to Nocturnelle colour-wise, so I  decided to skip - there are wonderful LEs coming soon,so no need to  splurge here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yay, it's nice that you got everything you wanted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hyazinth* 

 
_I got the Fristky Girl Set and Snazzy Lipstick. Originally I wanted to stay away from the glittery lippies but I let my MA convince me. And I think she is right, Snazzy suits me because it is almost my lipcolor...
I am still thinking of getting Crazy Cool E/S but haven't decided jet..._

 
Frisky Girl seems really pretty (I'm trying to avoid my counter to not give it up lol)

What about the eyeshadow? Did you like it?


----------



## Susanne (Aug 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anneri* 

 
_What about you all - did you get what you wanted?_

 
Yes, I got what I wanted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have already had a few eyeshadows - now I have all expect Sky Blue. Love these brights colours!

And I was strong and just bought one l/g - Dare To Wear.

Enjoy your hauls!

As far as I know there will be events for Fabulous Felines in September - but I will post dates if I know more!


----------



## Anneri (Aug 8, 2010)

Susanne, are there any launch dates at all for FF out yet?

First week of September maybe?


----------



## Susanne (Aug 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anneri* 

 
_Susanne, are there any launch dates at all for FF out yet?

First week of September maybe?_

 
Not yet. But I will visit my MA on Friday - she will know more I am sure!

I would say September 4th (Saturday).


----------



## hyazinth (Aug 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *s_lost* 

 
_Yay, it's nice that you got everything you wanted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Frisky Girl seems really pretty (I'm trying to avoid my counter to not give it up lol)

What about the eyeshadow? Did you like it?_

 
Sorry for the late answer, real life can be so exhausting....
I like the consistence and the color (although I think it looks a little reddish on me). Combined with the love to love mes from in the groove it looks really good.


----------



## tamarindi (Aug 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Not yet. But I will visit my MA on Friday - she will know more I am sure!

I would say September 4th (Saturday)._

 
Do you think will also be true for Austria?


----------



## Susanne (Aug 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tamarindi* 

 
_Do you think will also be true for Austria?_

 
Austria often gets new collections on Thursdays (I think) - so maybe already September 2nd?

I will see my MA tomorrow and ask!


----------



## *JJ* (Aug 12, 2010)

in austria collections are usually released on the 1st of the month!


----------



## tamarindi (Aug 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Austria often gets new collections on Thursdays (I think) - so maybe already September 2nd?

I will see my MA tomorrow and ask!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by **JJ** 

 
_in austria collections are usually released on the 1st of the month!_

 
That is wonderful, I'm going to Austria on September 4th so hopefully I would get my fabulous Felines haul there because in my country the collections usually come a month or two late and not even complete... (Can we say Marine Life, Stereo Rose. Petticoat etc..)


----------



## Susanne (Aug 13, 2010)

I talked to my MA today  - she doesn't know a release date for FF yet but thinks it will be September 4th. But there are rumours it will come out September 1st already which would be a Wednesday this time.


----------



## hyazinth (Aug 16, 2010)

Hi gals, I was at Ludwig Beck today again and another MA there again told me that the event end of September will be for Venomous Villians. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But they could not tell me the release date of Fabolous Felines. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So no news here as well...


----------



## s_lost (Aug 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hyazinth* 

 
_Hi gals, I was at Ludwig Beck today again and another MA there again told me that the event end of September will be for Venomous Villians. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Yay, end of September, not October!


----------



## Susanne (Aug 16, 2010)

The pro store doesn't know a release date for FF neither. Hope to get news soon!


----------



## Anneri (Aug 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *s_lost* 

 
_Yay, end of September, not October! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
OMG, BOTH collections are in September?
I'll have to get a second job!


----------



## Susanne (Aug 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anneri* 

 
_OMG, BOTH collections are in September?
I'll have to get a second job!_

 
No, the official release of VV will be October - but the events will start at the end of September I guess


----------



## s_lost (Aug 16, 2010)

Anyone knows if VV will have extra stuff, like the HK baloons and shopping bags? That would be great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've never been to an event. Even if the release is just in October, people can buy the products at the event, right?


----------



## Susanne (Aug 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *s_lost* 

 
_Anyone knows if VV will have extra stuff, like the HK baloons and shopping bags? That would be great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've never been to an event. Even if the release is just in October, people can buy the products at the event, right?_

 
No, I don't think there will be extras for VV.

There are usually events and extras for the big spring and fall collections (Spring Colour Forecast and FF this year).

At an event you can get a makeover with products of this collection, take a look at everything and buy them of course.


----------



## Anneri (Aug 17, 2010)

BTW - in my 'Hausforum' (German), people posted pics of VV and people who aren't normally into MU went nuts.
I predict enormous crowds at release.


----------



## hyazinth (Aug 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_No, the official release of VV will be October - but the events will start at the end of September I guess 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yes I think so too. Maybe it is like it was with the spring color event. Here in munich the spring color event was a week before the official release date...
The event in munich will be from 27.9. till 2.10.


----------



## Susanne (Aug 25, 2010)

*Release date for Fabulous Felines and Nail Trend will be September 1st!!*


----------



## Susanne (Aug 25, 2010)

I am so excited to get these two collections next week!!


----------



## Susanne (Aug 27, 2010)

There are rumours Nail Trend will come 1-2 weeks later. I hope to know more Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## Ejka (Aug 28, 2010)

Austrian release date for Fabulous Felines is also 1.9. and the new Superslick liners are perm here as well. I'm not 100% sure (my German isn't very good), but I believe the MA said that Prolongwer will be released together with FF (she was talking about some concealers&foundations).


----------



## Naynadine (Aug 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ejka* 

 
_Austrian release date for Fabulous Felines is also 1.9. and the new Superslick liners are perm here as well. I'm not 100% sure (my German isn't very good), *but I believe the MA said that Prolongwer will be released together with FF (she was talking about some concealers&foundations)*._

 
That would be great!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Because I plan to skip FF and also Nail Trend,but I definitely want those lipcremes and the concealer.So it wouldn't be so hard for me to resist FF/NT and I could buy something.


----------



## Anneri (Aug 28, 2010)

Did anyone of you girls went to a FF event? Just curious. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



My old counter rung me to ask me, but now that I moved, I'm in a different city (I'm homesick!!! and want my old home back...).


----------



## Susanne (Aug 29, 2010)

No, I could not go to an event 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But I will get a makeover next Wednesday when buying the collection at my counter


----------



## hyazinth (Aug 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ejka* 

 
_Austrian release date for Fabulous Felines is also 1.9. and the new Superslick liners are perm here as well. I'm not 100% sure (my German isn't very good), but I believe the MA said that Prolongwer will be released together with FF (she was talking about some concealers&foundations)._

 
I got the same info from my MA at Ludwig Beck. Prolongwear and Fab Felines will both be out on Wednesday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Are the Superslick liners permanent in germany as well?!


----------



## Chester (Aug 31, 2010)

*Tomorrow!!*

Are you excited?? I am.


----------



## Susanne (Sep 1, 2010)

I am!!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Sep 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anneri* 

 
_*Did anyone of you girls went to a FF event?* Just curious. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



My old counter rung me to ask me, but now that I moved, I'm in a different city (I'm homesick!!! and want my old home back...). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 




Yes I was at the FF event last week in Cologne. It was fun but so crowded. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 There was a catwalk coach but I directly went to the three displays and my MA showed me and swatched the products on my list.  Of course I loved almost everything and only skipped Kittenish l/s and the BB quad.

Love FF! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_*No, I could not go to an event*





But I will get a makeover next Wednesday when buying the collection at my counter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Anneri (Sep 1, 2010)

For the girls in FFM - there'll be an event for VV at Douglas, not at the store.


----------



## Chester (Sep 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anneri* 

 
_For the girls in FFM - there'll be an event for VV at Douglas, not at the store. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hey Anneri, do you mean the Douglas store on the Zeil? I just know that one and the freestanding MAC store not far from the Zeil. Do you know how we could get on the list?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Chester


----------



## Anneri (Sep 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chester* 

 
_Hey Anneri, do you mean the Douglas store on the Zeil? I just know that one and the freestanding MAC store not far from the Zeil. Do you know how we could get on the list? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Chester_

 
Hey! Yep, I mean the Douglas on the Zeil. I don't know how to get on the list - but very likely I'll go there on Saturday (to get Pet me, you enabler! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and I can ask one of the MAs.
I'll get a gift voucher for Douglas tomorrow, and will let the fates decide - if Pet me is still in stock on Saturday, I'll buy it...


----------



## Susanne (Sep 2, 2010)

The fall nail polishes will be released in October!


----------



## s_lost (Sep 3, 2010)

Berlin's KaDeWe is taking appointements for Venomous Villains 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The event will be from 04 to 09 October. We can have makeovers (buying a €30 gift card) and take pictures with the costumes!






I can't wait


----------



## Naynadine (Sep 3, 2010)

So is there a definite release date for VV yet?Is it Oct 9th?


----------



## Susanne (Sep 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Naynadine* 

 
_So is there a definite release date for VV yet?Is it Oct 9th?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
No yet. I would say October 1st.


----------



## Chester (Sep 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anneri* 

 
_Hey! Yep, I mean the Douglas on the Zeil. I don't know how to get on the list - but very likely I'll go there on Saturday (to get Pet me, you enabler! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and I can ask one of the MAs.
I'll get a gift voucher for Douglas tomorrow, and will let the fates decide - if Pet me is still in stock on Saturday, I'll buy it..._

 
Me? An enabler?? Nope. I'm no such thing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't have any excuse to go to Frankfurt next week, especially since I have exams coming up but the heck with it. Maybe I'll go nonetheless, just to get on the list for VV. Is that a valid excuse? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I keep all my fingers and toes crossed for you to get Pet Me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Chester


----------



## Anneri (Sep 4, 2010)

I got it!

And I went to Douglas to ask. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sooooo - they don't have a list yet, they don't have a date yet, but they will put down your name and phone number to give you a call when they know anything. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also got Unlimited lipcreme from the new prolongwear line. Such a pretty pink!


----------



## Susanne (Sep 4, 2010)

Have you seen??

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f250/m...y-10-a-168903/


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Sep 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Have you seen??

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f250/m...y-10-a-168903/_

 







I know.. I shouldn't have clicked this link.


----------



## Naynadine (Sep 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Have you seen??

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f250/m...y-10-a-168903/_

 





 This will be my first holiday collection,can't wait to get my hands on the eyeshadow palettes!What is usually the price for those?


----------



## Susanne (Sep 5, 2010)

The eye palettes were 42 Euros last year in Germany. (Compared to 39 Euros in 2007 with Antiquitease.)


----------



## Anneri (Sep 5, 2010)

I'm so happy that I like TT - my wallet is cursing me tho.


----------



## *JJ* (Sep 5, 2010)

does anyone know if there will be any VV events? i know we usually only have one in august (FF this year) but since this collection is so big and the US stores are having them i thought i'd ask


----------



## Anneri (Sep 5, 2010)

A lot of stores have them, I think! Berlin and FFM for sure.


----------



## *JJ* (Sep 5, 2010)

really? pre-release events? not the ones after the release where you can make an appointment to get your make up done?


----------



## hyazinth (Sep 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anneri* 

 
_A lot of stores have them, I think! Berlin and FFM for sure._

 
And munich 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@JJ: I made my appointment for the vv event some weeks ago, as soon as my MA told me that there will be an event. So you should be able to get the appointment when you ask at your store or counter and they already know that they will have the event.
The event is in different cities in different weeks as far as I know. In munich e.g. the vv event is from 27th September till 2nd October so it might be "pre-release".


----------



## Melissa Piccanta (Sep 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_The fall nail polishes will be released in October!_

 
Yeah, I had to figure it out the hard way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Namely by coming to our local counter on Thursd., Frd. and Sat. mornings - since our MA promised that polishes come on one of that days


----------



## Susanne (Sep 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Melissa Piccanta* 

 
_Yeah, I had to figure it out the hard way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Namely by coming to our local counter on Thursd., Frd. and Sat. mornings - since our MA promised that polishes come on one of that days 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I am sorry! Every counter got a newsletter BTW.


----------



## Melissa Piccanta (Sep 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_ Every counter got a newsletter BTW._

 
Thanks.
May be our MAs did not update each other? (they work different shifts - so every of that 3 days I was the first at their counter and talked each time to a different MA)


----------



## cutemiauw (Sep 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *s_lost* 

 
_Berlin's KaDeWe is taking appointements for Venomous Villains 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The event will be from 04 to 09 October. We can have makeovers (buying a €30 gift card) and take pictures with the costumes!

I can't wait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Have fun, Sabine! I'm skipping VV so I wouldn't go to the event...


----------



## Susanne (Sep 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *s_lost* 

 
_Berlin's KaDeWe is taking appointements for Venomous Villains 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The event will be from 04 to 09 October. We can have makeovers (buying a €30 gift card) and take pictures with the costumes!






I can't wait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 My 30th birthday will be October 7th - I wish I could come!


----------



## s_lost (Sep 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cutemiauw* 

 
_Have fun, Sabine! I'm skipping VV so I wouldn't go to the event..._

 
Thanks, Astrid! (I'm Silvia, btw 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

I'm very excited for this collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll get my items the launch day (the 1st October) and the makeover at the event.


----------



## s_lost (Sep 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_My 30th birthday will be October 7th - I wish I could come!_

 
That would be so nice, Susanne! I completed 30 this year too


----------



## cutemiauw (Sep 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_My 30th birthday will be October 7th - I wish I could come!_

 
Birthday makeover sounds fun indeed! I broke the big three last year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *s_lost* 

 
_Thanks, Astrid! (I'm Silvia, btw 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

I'm very excited for this collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll get my items the launch day (the 1st October) and the makeover at the event._

 
Ooooooooops 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So sorry, Silvia!! Man I'm so silly sometimes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Your excitement is contagious! Now I'm tempted to get a makeover (since it's always fun anyways) even if I should. start. saving. for vacation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## s_lost (Sep 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cutemiauw* 

 
_Ooooooooops 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So sorry, Silvia!! Man I'm so silly sometimes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Your excitement is contagious! Now I'm tempted to get a makeover (since it's always fun anyways) even if I should. start. saving. for vacation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




._

 





It'll be fun, and you can always use the €30 gift card to buy other stuff if you don't wanna anything from VV


----------



## cutemiauw (Sep 8, 2010)

^^ Every time I thought about it, the more I get convinced with the idea of a makeover... so yeah, I'm going to register for it! Thank you Silvia


----------



## hyazinth (Sep 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_My 30th birthday will be October 7th - I wish I could come!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *s_lost* 

 
_That would be so nice, Susanne! I completed 30 this year too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


cutemiauw said:


> Birthday makeover sounds fun indeed! I broke the big three last year
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## *JJ* (Sep 16, 2010)

october 1st for VV in austria


----------



## s_lost (Sep 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hyazinth* 

 
_Good decision Astrid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And well done Silvia convincing her *lol*
I am really curious to hear both of your make over experiences and maybe a pic (if you get your picture taken and want to share?!)_

 
You betcha, doll! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm getting more and more excited about this collection


----------



## cutemiauw (Sep 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hyazinth* 

 
_Good decision Astrid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And well done Silvia convincing her *lol*
I am really curious to hear both of your make over experiences and maybe a pic (if you get your picture taken and want to share?!)_

 
I just made the appointment today... and guess what, they are just unboxing the shipment for VV in KaDeWe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. The packaging is really pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yup, I'll definitely share the experience! I still try to hold back from VV though, don't know if I'd succeed


----------



## hyazinth (Sep 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cutemiauw* 

 
_I just made the appointment today... and guess what, they are just unboxing the shipment for VV in KaDeWe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. The packaging is really pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yup, I'll definitely share the experience! I still try to hold back from VV though, don't know if I'd succeed _

 
Ohh that's great, so you were able to peek at the real things?!

Hehe let us know if you succeeded. For me I know that I will not be able to hold back.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *s_lost* 

 
_You betcha, doll! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm getting more and more excited about this collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Cool, can't wait to see your pic then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Me too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Can't wait to see it, especially Heartless lipstick, the MES, Bad Fairy nail polish (I love the name hehe) and both magically cool liquid powders. I will be so broke if these look good on me *lol*


----------



## Anneri (Sep 20, 2010)

Okay gals, the 'event' in FFM (Douglas) is between October 11th and 16th. 

Waaaaaaayyyyyy too late, I think! (But maybe a good chance to pick up items which were sold out at first day?)


----------



## s_lost (Sep 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anneri* 

 
_Okay gals, the 'event' in FFM (Douglas) is between October 11th and 16th. 

Waaaaaaayyyyyy too late, I think! (But maybe a good chance to pick up items which were sold out at first day?)_

 
Do you think they will reserve some items for the event? I hope so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm going 10am the launch day (the 1st) to KaDeWe and going back for my appointement at the 4th. It'll be my last event living here, so I'm letting myself go nuts


----------



## Anneri (Sep 21, 2010)

Are you going to move Silvia?

(And yes, I think they reserve items for the events. Would be kinda strange if they didn't!)


----------



## s_lost (Sep 21, 2010)

Anneri 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. At the beginning of 2011!

I'm relived that they put some products aside. Anyway, tomorrow I'll call my counter and try to pre-order somer items. It never worked, but after the Stereo Rose crisis I need to try 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm changing my list every day. What do you guys are getting?


----------



## Susanne (Sep 22, 2010)

From VV I want

l/s Heartless
l/s Innocence Aware

l/g Revenge is Sweet

e/s Vile Violet

MES My Dark Magic

blush Bite Of An Apple

BP Briar Rose

and n/p Jade Dragon and Earthly Harmony

l/g Viva Glam Gaga


----------



## Naynadine (Sep 22, 2010)

My list changed a bit:

Truth&Light MCLP
Briar Rose bp
Mean&Green n/p
Formidable n/p
Toxic Tale l/s
BoA

Viva Glam Gaga l/g

I don't want Bad Fairy n/p anymore,but I really want BoA instead,which I didn't like in the beginning.
It is more than my budget,but there's no way I'll cut down more


----------



## cutemiauw (Sep 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hyazinth* 

 
_Ohh that's great, so you were able to peek at the real things?!

Hehe let us know if you succeeded. For me I know that I will not be able to hold back._

 
Unfortunately not, just the packaging. I was in a hurry that day. I hope I'm able to stay strong! On the other hand, I have the voucher with the makeover 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *s_lost* 

 
_It'll be my last event living here, so I'm letting myself go nuts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anneri 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. At the beginning of 2011!

I'm relived that they put some products aside. Anyway, tomorrow I'll call my counter and try to pre-order somer items. It never worked, but after the Stereo Rose crisis I need to try 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm changing my list every day. What do you guys are getting?_

 
Noooo you're moving out of Berlin? We haven't even met yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. But I wish you a great future in your new city 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

So far I'm only sure of getting Strange Potion l/g. Maybe I'll get this one on the 1st as well


----------



## s_lost (Sep 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cutemiauw* 

 
_Noooo you're moving out of Berlin? We haven't even met yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. But I wish you a great future in your new city 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

So far I'm only sure of getting Strange Potion l/g. Maybe I'll get this one on the 1st as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Ooooh, thanks Astrid, you're a doll! Maybe we see each other at the launch or at the event! When it's your makeover?

I want:
Oh So Fair BP
My Dark Magic MES
She Who Dares MES
Strange Potion LG

I'm completely on the fence about:
Bite of an Apple
Toxic Tale
Violetta
French Quarter

I really need to swatch. Everything usually look more intense on me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The Magic Powder seems pretty cool, but I already have more highlighters than I need


----------



## hyazinth (Sep 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *s_lost* 

 
_Anneri 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. At the beginning of 2011!

I'm relived that they put some products aside. Anyway, tomorrow I'll call my counter and try to pre-order somer items. It never worked, but after the Stereo Rose crisis I need to try 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm changing my list every day. What do you guys are getting?_

 
Where are you moving to, Silvia? 

Girls I am relieved that your lists are just as long as mine is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But my list changes sometimes as well. I will see comming Monday how the things are. I got an appointment for the makeover on 27th.
These are for sure:
MES My Dark Magic
MES She who dares
N/p Bad Fairy 
N/p Formidable

This is what I am thinking about:
l/s Heartless 
l/g Wicked ways
l/g hot house
MCLP Truth&Light
MCLP Cajun
BP Oh so fair

But I will also have to swatch some of those, especially the red things. I am not sure if they suit me. I hope at least one does...and I might be only getting one MCLP...

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Naynadine* 

 
_It is more than my budget,but there's no way I'll cut down more
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
hehe same here
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## s_lost (Sep 22, 2010)

Hyazinth, I'm going back to Brazil after finishing my studies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's been a long time!

Please, tell us everything about your makeover! Did you already know which face chart you'll ask for?

Oh, I just saw Revenge is sweet on Temptalia's Maleficent look and I neeeeeed it!


----------



## cutemiauw (Sep 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *s_lost* 

 
_Ooooh, thanks Astrid, you're a doll! Maybe we see each other at the launch or at the event! When it's your makeover?_

 
My makeover is on the 6th... I think yours was on the 4th, right? Which store would you go on the launch day? KaDeWe is the closest one to where I live. We could meet up then... it'll be fun to have a partner in crime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Although I'm sure my wallet would disagree 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh edit: I'd go to KaDeWe because of the voucher


----------



## Susanne (Sep 23, 2010)

We will get this collection October 1st, next week Friday!!


----------



## s_lost (Sep 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_We will get this collection October 1st, next week Friday!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
Yep, it's what my counter told me too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Astrid, pm'd you!


----------



## hyazinth (Sep 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *s_lost* 

 
_Hyazinth, I'm going back to Brazil after finishing my studies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's been a long time!

Please, tell us everything about your makeover! Did you already know which face chart you'll ask for?

Oh, I just saw Revenge is sweet on Temptalia's Maleficent look and I neeeeeed it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Then you are going back home, that's good for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I definitely want to try the cruella de vil look. Maleficent looks good too. Will you try this one?


----------



## s_lost (Sep 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hyazinth* 

 
_Then you are going back home, that's good for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Yeah, I miss the food, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hyazinth* 

 
_I definitely want to try the cruella de vil look. Maleficent looks good too. Will you try this one?_

 
I think I'll go with Maleficent, Push the Edge or Cruella - dependind where I'm going after the makeover. I'll try to resiste and not ask for something that I always do myself, like Innocence, Beware! or Tarnish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Althought I'll ask for IB lp in whatever look I choose - bold eyes and bold lips are not for me


----------



## cutemiauw (Sep 25, 2010)

I'm still a bit lost in how the face chart would translate to my face 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. As far as I'm interpreting it, Vile Violet would be the one I'd go for pretty. The crazy girl in me wants to try Heartless and see how it looks. Tarnish looks very pretty as well. Can't decide


----------



## s_lost (Sep 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cutemiauw* 

 
_I'm still a bit lost in how the face chart would translate to my face 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. As far as I'm interpreting it, Vile Violet would be the one I'd go for pretty. The crazy girl in me wants to try Heartless and see how it looks. Tarnish looks very pretty as well. Can't decide 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

All these looks would look great on you, specially Heartless (althought I must say Tarnish is my favorite) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm thinking exactly about asking for something unusual for me. Is not everyday that I've my mu done for a professional


----------



## bis (Sep 25, 2010)

Enjoy your appointments 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I am planning to go on Tuesday, if work permits. 

Astrid, maybe you could ask the MA to do a look with the colours you want to see?


----------



## cutemiauw (Sep 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *s_lost* 

 
_All these looks would look great on you, specially Heartless (althought I must say Tarnish is my favorite) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm thinking exactly about asking for something unusual for me. Is not everyday that I've my mu done for a professional 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I think I'm leaning towards Tarnish now. Now that I think about it, Heartless would be something I rarely wear... And I'd love to see how the French Quarter GPS would look on me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bis* 

 
_Enjoy your appointments 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I am planning to go on Tuesday, if work permits. 

Astrid, maybe you could ask the MA to do a look with the colours you want to see?_

 
That's how I did it last time, also because I'm not familiar with face charts. Let's see when the time comes! So excited 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I hope you can make it too, bis


----------



## hyazinth (Sep 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *s_lost* 

 
_I think I'll go with Maleficent, Push the Edge or Cruella - dependind where I'm going after the makeover. I'll try to resiste and not ask for something that I always do myself, like Innocence, Beware! or Tarnish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Althought I'll ask for IB lp in whatever look I choose - bold eyes and bold lips are not for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You only have to go to a location that fits your new mekeup afterwards
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Right, the makeover is a great opportunity to test a style you usually do not wear. I think exactly like you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's why I'd like to try cruella. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cutemiauw* 

 
_I'm still a bit lost in how the face chart would translate to my face 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. As far as I'm interpreting it, Vile Violet would be the one I'd go for pretty. The crazy girl in me wants to try Heartless and see how it looks. Tarnish looks very pretty as well. Can't decide 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'd say you should let out the crazy girl inside you for one day and try Heartless 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Or like bis said a combination from the face charts. You don't have to stick to one.


----------



## Anneri (Sep 26, 2010)

Hmmmmm, what do you girls think about the release date? Will it be really the 1st, or maybe they'll decide to go for the 30th, like in the US?
I'm thinking about to take a day off on Friday (nooooooo, not at ALL for the collection!) but MAC is so fickle in sticking to a date! What do you think?

(IF they choose the 30th, I'm really screwed. I've an appointment (work) in the morning and there's no way I could be at the store at 10.00 like I planned...


----------



## Naynadine (Sep 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anneri* 

 
_Hmmmmm, what do you girls think about the release date? Will it be really the 1st, *or maybe they'll decide to go for the 30th, like in the US?*_

 
I was thinking that too.Seems like you can never be sure with MAC release dates,at least here in Germany,even if they confirmed it.When ITG came out I asked via email and they told me a complete different date and it actually released a couple of days earlier.And then it might be released on the Douglas site on a different day than on the MAC or Breuninger site,like it happened before.Since I have to order online,I will be stalking the websites in next days anyway.


----------



## Anneri (Sep 26, 2010)

I never got how you girls manage to order via douglas online when nothing of this collections shows up on the main page.
Share your secrets, please!


----------



## Naynadine (Sep 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anneri* 

 
_I never got how you girls manage to order via douglas online when nothing of this collections shows up on the main page.
Share your secrets, please! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Sometimes the whole collection shows up directly under the MAC section,and sometimes you can see some items first under ''Neuheiten''.For Stereo Rose I kept refreshing both of those pages for hours but I never even saw it.I have no idea how people were able to order it


----------



## s_lost (Sep 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anneri* 

 
_Hmmmmm, what do you girls think about the release date? Will it be really the 1st, or maybe they'll decide to go for the 30th, like in the US?
I'm thinking about to take a day off on Friday (nooooooo, not at ALL for the collection!) but MAC is so fickle in sticking to a date! What do you think?

(IF they choose the 30th, I'm really screwed. I've an appointment (work) in the morning and there's no way I could be at the store at 10.00 like I planned..._

 

I'll call again Wednesday


----------



## Susanne (Sep 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anneri* 

 
_Hmmmmm, what do you girls think about the release date? Will it be really the 1st, or maybe they'll decide to go for the 30th, like in the US?
I'm thinking about to take a day off on Friday (nooooooo, not at ALL for the collection!) but MAC is so fickle in sticking to a date! What do you think?

(IF they choose the 30th, I'm really screwed. I've an appointment (work) in the morning and there's no way I could be at the store at 10.00 like I planned..._

 
The release date for Venomous Villains will be October 1st 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Our release dates in Germany are usually one month after the US releases, independend from the release day of the previous month.


----------



## bis (Sep 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cutemiauw* 

 
_I think I'm leaning towards Tarnish now. Now that I think about it, Heartless would be something I rarely wear... And I'd love to see how the French Quarter GPS would look on me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





That's how I did it last time, also because I'm not familiar with face charts. Let's see when the time comes! So excited 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I hope you can make it too, bis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I have FQ and I like it a lot. It has sparkles and you could wear it on its own as the sparkles give it dimension. 
So far I never tried to ask for a face chart, maybe I could try it this time for a change.
Please let us know what colour combination you got, I am always curious what is possible


----------



## Anneri (Sep 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_The release date for Venomous Villains will be October 1st 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Our release dates in Germany are usually one month after the US releases, independend from the release day of the previous month._

 

I know that, but I don't trust them a bit when it comes to release dates! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good night girls! (I had two dreams about this collection already - strange, because it doesn't excite me as much as TT! One time I dreamt that I bought the two MES and was so mad at myself for not sticking to my list even in my dream! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Chester (Sep 28, 2010)

Hey ladies,

I see that you're really excited for VV, which is good, I think!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope you will have fun at the events and makeovers you go to! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Originally I wanted to go to the event in FFM but decided against it. I don't get the feel for this collection, there's nothing that grabs my attention except for Sweet Joy e/s but I will only buy it if I can get it easily. No use hunting around the globe for it. I'm much much more digging TT and UDs Naked palette. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Chester


----------



## s_lost (Sep 28, 2010)

After see TT colour story, finally I've everything on perspective again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I made a huge cut on my VV list, and let just what I _really_ want. 

3 more days!


----------



## cutemiauw (Sep 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bis* 

 
_I have FQ and I like it a lot. It has sparkles and you could wear it on its own as the sparkles give it dimension. 
So far I never tried to ask for a face chart, maybe I could try it this time for a change.
Please let us know what colour combination you got, I am always curious what is possible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
After seeing some looks on youtube, I think I really want to try Tarnish. I never tried a GPS or black base before. 
I think I'll get strange potion and FQ. If one of them is sold out then I get Melon or Sweet Joy e/s. I try not to exceed my budget here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@Chester: I want UD Naked palette too! I saw in online a couple of days ago at Debenhams, but when I was about to buy it the next day, it's gone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Thank goodness it's permanent though!

@Silvia: What are you deciding on in the end? I hope we won't give each other evil influence


----------



## s_lost (Sep 28, 2010)

Astrid, my must-have are Oh So Fair and the two mes, possibly Strange Potion too. 

I was going to get Violetta, but I know that I'd rarely use it. Revenge is Sweet is not a unique color. TT and Bite of an Apple are beautiful, but I was scared of them since the beggining, so...

I prefer to buy now just what I really want and not have to pass on Tartan Tale (I was so not expecting to like so much this holiday collection!)


----------



## bis (Sep 28, 2010)

So I went today, saw VV and was disappointed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Close up a lot of it looks dupable and packaging is not nicer closer up. 
I got HoD as a nude blush for smokey eyes (the texture was really nice), the purple MES (I thought it was very pigmented and not just plain black when I tried it) and Resort Life lipgelee. 

I am wondering if I would have been more excited if the collection would have been in a different packaging. I liked Wicked Ways a lot and might go back for it. It's an amazing red with a lot of pink in it and stunningly beautiful shimmer. And it's pigmented.
Heartless was way too brown for me, I expected a real read and not a dark cherry red. OSF swatched chalky on me. 
BoaA is very nice, but was too close for me to Marine Life to get both. ML is work for me to wear, so I did not think BoaA was worth it. 
VV was very nice and had some nice blue sparkles in the pot. The other colours nearly had no payoff for me, maybe because they were practically new. 

I am off to see if we have news about TT 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




When are you having your makeovers?


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Sep 28, 2010)

We're getting the collection in Denmark october 1st as well. I am so happy, we ALWAYS get everything much later. I have an appointment as the first actually on monday. So I expect everything to still be available. Fingers crossed!

I love it when we get the collections the same time as the US. Always makes me want to buy it :-D


----------



## miss-lilly (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm not from Germany but I do stalk this thread as the release dates are pretty much the same, maybe one week or so difference.

VV is going to be released in Oct 1st? That's really unexpected (but in a good way of course).
Enjoy your makeovers ladies and let's hope that it will be released here so soon as well


----------



## s_lost (Sep 28, 2010)

It's really nice that we're all having this release soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@Birgit, my appointment is on Monday, but I'll go Friday morning to buy my goodies. And I'll meet a lovely Specktrarette


----------



## hyazinth (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi gals! 
So I finally had my makeover yesterday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. And here come my experiences:
It was really fun. I went to the appointment to my trusted MA Natascha at 6 pm and we had a great time. In the end I could not stick to one face chart. I decided to be brave and so I was trying the She who dares MES and the Heartless lipstick. And my MA did an amazing job. The MES was applied wet. I got to try the new pro long wear concealer and foundation as well. And for the final touch a little highlight with cajun and a little darkly my dear blush (I believe).
I took a pic and uploaded it as new profile pic if you are interested 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. (It was taken right after the makeover). Let me know what you think.
I did not take a pic with the costumes though but it is possible if you want to.

In the end I got to buy: Heartless and Beware Innocence, both MES and all 3 nail polishes.

Afterwards I went out with a friend (who got also a makeover with VV) and girls we so stood out *lol*...it was really fun.

About the products in general: I feel a little like bis. Some of the items will definitely be dupable and the packaging is nice but I think not that special. The designer could have done something, I don't know, more unique than the black ultrapolished background....
But in my opinion there are on the other hand some items still worth getting. I still can't stop about thinking to get wicked ways, too But I feel it might be a little much with heartless. I don't think it is too brown...Heartless is just the right red on my lips (at least for me it is kind of very red *lol*). I was really surprised that I liked it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. And I just fell in love with the She who dares MES. Although I feel like it will be difficult using it because of the outfall during applying. Even my MA used a tissue to cover the area under my eyes.

So all in all it was worth getting the appointment. And now I am excited to hear your experiences and thoughts.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Silvia and Astrid: Enjoy your appointments


----------



## s_lost (Sep 28, 2010)

Hyazinth, thank you so much for sharing your experince with us! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You look gorgeous in your profile picture!!! It's really a beautiful red


----------



## bis (Sep 29, 2010)

hyazinth, she really did a great look for you, you look great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You can easily wear red lips, they suit you very much. 
And you make me reconsider Heartless.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




WW is gorgeous, it really is special.


----------



## Anneri (Sep 29, 2010)

I called the store today, and she confirmed the 1st of October. I start to be convinced that release is really Friday!


----------



## s_lost (Sep 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anneri* 

 
_I called the store today, and she confirmed the 1st of October. I start to be convinced that release is really Friday! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Me too


----------



## hyazinth (Sep 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *s_lost* 

 
_Hyazinth, thank you so much for sharing your experince with us! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You look gorgeous in your profile picture!!! It's really a beautiful red 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bis* 

 
_hyazinth, she really did a great look for you, you look great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You can easily wear red lips, they suit you very much. 
And you make me reconsider Heartless.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




WW is gorgeous, it really is special._

 
You are welcome. 





 Thank you so much for the compliments girls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bis: Maybe you could make heartless work for you with the right lipliner and a base to cover your own lipcolour? I used brick lipliner and we covered my lips a little because they are pigmented.


----------



## s_lost (Sep 29, 2010)

When do you guys think Tartan Tale will be available? Maybe at the 5 November?


----------



## cutemiauw (Sep 29, 2010)

Hyazinth, you look lovely! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 love the look of red lips on you!

@Birgit: my appointment is on Wednesday. But I'll go and see the collection on the 1st as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



If you said Heartless is too brown for you, maybe I should give it a try... So far I never find the right red lips. 
I suspect BoOA would look nice on me, especially after seeing the swatches on other WOC. But I tend to love NARS' blushes more than MAC's so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@Silvia: I'm actually hoping it's not that soon. I need to save up first


----------



## Susanne (Sep 30, 2010)

One more day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yay! I will see VV tomorrow.


----------



## bis (Sep 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hyazinth* 

 
_You are welcome. 





 Thank you so much for the compliments girls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bis: Maybe you could make heartless work for you with the right lipliner and a base to cover your own lipcolour? I used brick lipliner and we covered my lips a little because they are pigmented._

 
Well, uhm, actually, I did not mind too much. I need another red lipstick like a hole in the head 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cutemiauw* 

 
_Hyazinth, you look lovely! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 love the look of red lips on you!

@Birgit: my appointment is on Wednesday. But I'll go and see the collection on the 1st as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



If you said Heartless is too brown for you, maybe I should give it a try... So far I never find the right red lips. 
I suspect BoOA would look nice on me, especially after seeing the swatches on other WOC. But I tend to love NARS' blushes more than MAC's so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@Silvia: I'm actually hoping it's not that soon. I need to save up first _

 
Heartless reminded me a lot more of Dubonnet than of Russian Red. But it could have been the light in the store. But it is definitely worth a try. Heartless is an AC and is not as retro and flat as all the matte reds.


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *s_lost* 

 
_When do you guys think Tartan Tale will be available? Maybe at the 5 November?_

 

Could be, as it's supposed to come out in the US end of October. So maybe first of November here or somewhere around this date.

This years seems already over


----------



## _Ella_ (Sep 30, 2010)

I´m actually a little nervous that I won´t make it in time to get my goodies. 
I had to work untill 13.00, but talked to the director and said I really, really need these things, so I´m off from 9.30 to 11.00. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




He also told me, when I won´t be able to get what I want, he´ll check what he can work out for me


----------



## s_lost (Sep 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *_Ella_* 

 
_I´m actually a little nervous that I won´t make it in time to get my goodies. 
I had to work untill 13.00, but talked to the director and said I really, really need these things, so I´m off from 9.30 to 11.00. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




He also told me, when I won´t be able to get what I want, he´ll check what he can work out for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
That's so nice of him. I hope you get everything you want


----------



## Anneri (Sep 30, 2010)

I dreamt tonight that I was at the store at 10, but a woman in front of me bought all 6 BOAs to sell them at ebay. I was so mad at her and pleaded with the MA to let me have the tester. 
I'm going slowly mental over this collection - which officially doesn't excite me!


----------



## bis (Sep 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *_Ella_* 

 
_I´m actually a little nervous that I won´t make it in time to get my goodies. 
I had to work untill 13.00, but talked to the director and said I really, really need these things, so I´m off from 9.30 to 11.00. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




He also told me, when I won´t be able to get what I want, he´ll check what he can work out for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
That's really great of him, a nice boss.

Hope you girls get all you want


----------



## s_lost (Sep 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anneri* 

 
_I dreamt tonight that I was at the store at 10, but a woman in front of me bought all 6 BOAs to sell them at ebay. I was so mad at her and pleaded with the MA to let me have the tester. 
I'm going slowly mental over this collection - which officially doesn't excite me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 






Last week I dreamed with a huge crowd on KaDeWe, and all the women were fighting over the products 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Now I'm more controlled (because I'm anxious about a Tartan Tale, ha!)


----------



## Melissa Piccanta (Sep 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anneri* 

 
_I dreamt tonight_

 
I hope your dream will not come completely true.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Let's make good night wishes fro the best outcome tomorrow morning!


----------



## Anneri (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm back from hunting!
Well, that was anticlimatic! There were only two girls waiting with me who wanted to swatch for their blog, and that was it. I had virgin testers! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




In the end, I got only things from the Evil Queen: BOA, TT (that was a surprise!) and SP. I swatched Innocence Beware side by side with Hue, and I can't spot the difference. Same with Red Russian and Wicked Ways - WW may be pinker, but they're still too similar. 

And now I'm off to the strain station - I'll be maid of honour at my best friend's wedding tomorrow!


----------



## Melissa Piccanta (Oct 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anneri* 

 
_I'm back from hunting!
Well, that was anticlimatic! There were only two girls waiting with me who wanted to swatch for their blog, and that was it. I had virgin testers! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 
Congratulations!
The same to me - I  was the very first and the only one to test the *VV* collection. I also swatched all nail polishes, including *Nail Trend* for my national beauty forum (I'm not German).

At first I was so excited about Nail Trend and really planned to hunt for *EH*, but when I saw it in person... it was BLAH. Very much like *Catrice Clay'tone My Hero* and beautiful flaky shimmer is not seen when applied on a nail.

Finally I got two polishes from VV (*Mean & Green*  and *Formidable!*), one *MES My Dark Magic* and, boring: _Plush Lash_ as present to my almost-mother-in-law.

Anneri, I hope you'll make a stunnimg bride's maid. I wish I could see your look.


----------



## Susanne (Oct 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *s_lost* 

 
_When do you guys think Tartan Tale will be available? Maybe at the 5 November?_

 
I would say November 2nd!

What a stress today to get everything I wanted from Venomous Villains and the fall nail polishes!


----------



## s_lost (Oct 1, 2010)

Hey girls! Is everyone enjoying your goodies?

Anneri, I wish you a great time at the party! I'd love to see your look as bridesmaid too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Melissa, where are you from? There are several expats in this thread, it's nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Susanne, did you get everything you wanted? (I thought it could be the 5th November because is a Friday, but at least we'll not have to worry about everything vanishing from the shelves 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Berlin's KaDeWe was crowded today. I was one of the firts to get to the counter, but there was people almost running when the doors were opened 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think there was maybe 15+ people for 2 sellers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 2 hours later, there was 2 people and 5 sellers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But they had/have a very good stock. The drawers were full!

I got:
Oh So Fair - my favorite! It's so, so cute!!!! A nice pink blush on me.
Bite of an Apple - I was surprised about how usable it is! It's very buidable and a nice color.
Both MES - gorgeous.
Revenge is Sweet and Strange Potion - great colors. I just love lipgloss!
French Quarter GPS: another surprise. It's beautiful in person.

I skipped TT and Violetta. The first was straight orange on me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - but it was a beautiful color on Astrid. Violetta I'd rarely use, so...

I ended up loving this collection more than I thought I would. But the packaging would be so much better with the sketches!

Now I'm waiting for my makeover Monday


----------



## Susanne (Oct 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *s_lost* 

 
_Susanne, did you get everything you wanted? (I thought it could be the 5th November because is a Friday, but at least we'll not have to worry about everything vanishing from the shelves 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)_

 
Yes, I got everything I wanted! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Although it was the last one of a few products


----------



## cutemiauw (Oct 2, 2010)

I'm one of the 15+ early people in KaDeWe yesterday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 
I get: 
- French Quarter GPS, it looks lovely on my hand, and I don't have any GPS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Strange Potion l/g - it's so pretty on my lips 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Revenge is Sweet l/g - it's a pretty pink when swatched on my hand, but I didn't see much of it on my pigmented lips, it just intensifies my lip color. I love how it didn't have much glitter and I think it'll be lovely in colder months 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thanks for nudging me to get both l/g, Silvia 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As for my thoughts of the other things in this collection:
- The packaging MES looks really great! I didn't get it though because I figured I must save for Tartan Tale
- Bite of an Apple blush looks like Hipness heavily applied on me, so I passed
- Briar rose is nice, but it takes a LOT of build to make it show up on my skintone. I figured since I have Azalea Blossom, I passed as well.
- Violetta looks more of a toned down pinkish purple on me, and
- Toxic Tale lost all of its orange on me and it looks more pinkish coral... Silvia, don't tempt me into getting it


----------



## bis (Oct 2, 2010)

Sounds like you girls had fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cutemiauw* 

 
_I'm one of the 15+ early people in KaDeWe yesterday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 
I get: 
- French Quarter GPS, it looks lovely on my hand, and I don't have any GPS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Strange Potion l/g - it's so pretty on my lips 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Revenge is Sweet l/g - it's a pretty pink when swatched on my hand, but I didn't see much of it on my pigmented lips, it just intensifies my lip color. I love how it didn't have much glitter and I think it'll be lovely in colder months 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thanks for nudging me to get both l/g, Silvia 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As for my thoughts of the other things in this collection:
- The packaging MES looks really great! I didn't get it though because I figured I must save for Tartan Tale
- Bite of an Apple blush looks like Hipness heavily applied on me, so I passed
- Briar rose is nice, but it takes a LOT of build to make it show up on my skintone. I figured since I have Azalea Blossom, I passed as well.
- Violetta looks more of a toned down pinkish purple on me, and
- Toxic Tale lost all of its orange on me and it looks more pinkish coral... Silvia, don't tempt me into getting it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I so not want to nudge you, too, but if TT is not orange on you, I am pretty sure it will look stunning against your skin. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



So do you like Satins? 

And FQ is really great


----------



## cutemiauw (Oct 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bis* 

 
_Sounds like you girls had fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I so not want to nudge you, too, but if TT is not orange on you, I am pretty sure it will look stunning against your skin. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



So do you like Satins? 

And FQ is really great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yes we did 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I don't know if I like Satins, actually. I don't wear a lot of lipsticks since I usually prefers glosses. I only have 2 MAC lipsticks and both are lustres (VG V & Made To Order). Maan you guys are tempting me so much! I wish I could try it in store, but I don't want to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe I'll ask the MUA to put it on me on my makeover day. Hopefully they'll still have it by then. 

Btw, I went to Galeria Kaufhof in Alexanderplatz Berlin, and they have a new MAC counter with VV on display! They also still have everything as of this afternoon


----------



## s_lost (Oct 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cutemiauw* 

 
_Btw, I went to Galeria Kaufhof in Alexanderplatz Berlin, and they have a new MAC counter with VV on display! They also still have everything as of this afternoon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Wow! Now we've 6 MACs in Berlin!

(and in Galleria I can use my PB card 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Chester (Oct 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Melissa Piccanta* 

 
_At first I was so excited about Nail Trend and really planned to hunt for *EH*, but when I saw it in person... it was BLAH. *Very much like Catrice Clay'tone My Hero* and beautiful flaky shimmer is not seen when applied on a nail._

 
This is what I thought too when I saw Earthly Harmony. 

I'm glad all of you ladies have gotten your goodies. I'm saving for A Tartan Tale. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Chester


----------



## Susanne (Oct 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Melissa Piccanta* 

 
_ 
At first I was so excited about Nail Trend and really planned to hunt for *EH*, but when I saw it in person... it was BLAH. Very much like *Catrice Clay'tone My Hero* *and beautiful flaky shimmer is not seen when applied on a nail.*
_

 
^^^ This is why I love EH on the nails to be honest. I am not a fan of glitter or shimmer on my nails.


----------



## cutemiauw (Oct 3, 2010)

Was just at the maccosmetics.de and I'm in awe that they are sold out of Dr. Facilier's mirror


----------



## Ilenia (Oct 3, 2010)

I passed on VV but I couldn't resist buying a palette for 15 e/s and one e/s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: Oh, and I forgot about Date Night DGC.


----------



## s_lost (Oct 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cutemiauw* 

 
_Was just at the maccosmetics.de and I'm in awe that they are sold out of Dr. Facilier's mirror 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Seriously? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Everything that's LE really disappears of that site. Go figure.


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ilenia* 

 
_I passed on VV but I couldn't resist buying a palette for 15 e/s and one e/s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: Oh, and I forgot about Date Night DGC. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

That's so nice, Ilenia!


----------



## Anneri (Oct 3, 2010)

Well that's what I wore - the wedding was at the town hall, a very small event, and I wore a little black dress, inspired by the 60s, the short jacket and scarf you see at the pic and veeeeeery little make-up. Bare study PP with a winged black liner, Pet me blush and Strange Potion l/g. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hm, pics a bit big - can anyone help me?


----------



## bis (Oct 3, 2010)

Anneri, you look great in your 60s look, like Jackie Kennedy


----------



## s_lost (Oct 3, 2010)

I love your look, Anneri!


----------



## Susanne (Oct 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anneri* 

 
_



Well that's what I wore - the wedding was at the town hall, a very small event, and I wore a little black dress, inspired by the 60s, the short jacket and scarf you see at the pic and veeeeeery little make-up. Bare study PP with a winged black liner, Pet me blush and Strange Potion l/g. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hm, pics a bit big - can anyone help me?_

 
Thanks for sharing!

And your pic is not too big


----------



## cutemiauw (Oct 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *s_lost* 

 
_Seriously? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Everything that's LE really disappears of that site. Go figure._

 
True that! But even so, I would expect the mirror to go last...

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anneri* 

 
_Well that's what I wore - the wedding was at the town hall, a very small event, and I wore a little black dress, inspired by the 60s, the short jacket and scarf you see at the pic and veeeeeery little make-up. Bare study PP with a winged black liner, Pet me blush and Strange Potion l/g. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Nice look, Anneri 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Btw, I wore French Quarter GPS for the first time today and I love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I put a goldish purple powder e/s on it and it's so pretty! It was also the first time I could rock a dark e/s


----------



## bis (Oct 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cutemiauw* 

 
_True that! But even so, I would expect the mirror to go last..._

 
Maybe they had only two 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cutemiauw* 

 
_Btw, I wore French Quarter GPS for the first time today and I love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I put a goldish purple powder e/s on it and it's so pretty! It was also the first time I could rock a dark e/s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## cutemiauw (Oct 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bis* 

 
_Maybe they had only two 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 true

And thank you for enabling FQ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !


----------



## s_lost (Oct 4, 2010)

Hey gals!

I'd my makeover today. It was nice to take the picture as Evil Queen, but I must say: MUAs shoudn't smoke when they will touch someone's face 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The MUA was also not happy because I'd already bought the collection. Was I supposed to risk have everything sold out today?

Go figure.


----------



## Chester (Oct 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *s_lost* 

 
_Hey gals!

I'd my makeover today. It was nice to take the picture as Evil Queen, but I must say: *MUAs shoudn't smoke when they will touch someone's face*





The MUA was also not happy because I'd already bought the collection. Was I supposed to risk have everything sold out today?

Go figure._

 
Oh no! That's nasty. I mean, I'm all for people having complete control over how they spend their break/free time but smoke smell is sooo nonprofessional. I hope the look she did was worth it.

Chester


----------



## hyazinth (Oct 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anneri* 

 
_ 
Well that's what I wore - the wedding was at the town hall, a very small event, and I wore a little black dress, inspired by the 60s, the short jacket and scarf you see at the pic and veeeeeery little make-up. Bare study PP with a winged black liner, Pet me blush and Strange Potion l/g. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Very pretty combination Anneri. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love that natural make up on you.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bis* 

 
_Maybe they had only two 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










_

 






 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *s_lost* 

 
_Hey gals!

I'd my makeover today. It was nice to take the picture as Evil Queen, but I must say: MUAs shoudn't smoke when they will touch someone's face 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The MUA was also not happy because I'd already bought the collection. Was I supposed to risk have everything sold out today?

Go figure._

 
Seems like your MA was not the best pick...The smoke smell is definitely a no go when touching clients....

And what do they expect, they know that everything sells like crazy on the first day and you have to make sure that you get what you want early....she should understand...


----------



## Anneri (Oct 5, 2010)

Btw, I just saw VV BPs on Ebay for 60€.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Also, a lot of the polishes. Really, it makes me mad!


----------



## bis (Oct 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cutemiauw* 

 
_





 true

And thank you for enabling FQ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !_

 
nytime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Glad you like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *s_lost* 

 
_Hey gals!

I'd my makeover today. It was nice to take the picture as Evil Queen, but I must say: MUAs shoudn't smoke when they will touch someone's face 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The MUA was also not happy because I'd already bought the collection. Was I supposed to risk have everything sold out today?

Go figure._

 

Yeah well, she gets paid by it, but she should not blame you. 

And this smoke thing is not nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So, which look did you get, spill the beans already


----------



## s_lost (Oct 5, 2010)

I said to the MUA that she could do whatever she wanted, since it have a cat eye with a strong eyeliner, because that's something that I'm not used to (and she was wearing a strong eyeliner), and nude lips. She ended up doing the Evil Queen look (with Vile Violet, HAI and the cream one from Cruella). She made a purple smokey eye, and not a cat eye like I asked for (and honestly, I prefer my smokey eye, I don't like when the strong colour is almost in the eyebrows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

But the skin was worst, kinda cakey. I asked to try the PLW and holly cow, that accentuates a lot my pores 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. She used Strobe, PLW foundation, concealer and loose powder to set. I choose the foundation, my bad. Maybe with Pre+prime it would look better. I completely forgot to ask her to apply the MCP. She used the Cruella BP to contour, and my forehead was kinda brown 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




In the end, it was nice to take a funny picture (I put on my profile page), but I don't intend to repeat the experience. I thanked her, said that I'd liked and let it go. There is no need to be nasty about this. I can do my own makeup everyday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was a little embarassed about the gift card situation, but they should have been clear about this when I bought it or when I spent it. Afterall, I'd already paid for the gift card, the products would be "free", right?

Anyone else had a makeover?


----------



## Melissa Piccanta (Oct 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chester* 

 
_This is what I thought too when I saw Earthly Harmony._

 
You know, ladies, you are sooo tmpting! I finally went back and got Earthly Harmony as well/ I'm now wearing it.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ilenia* 

 
_Oh, and I forgot about Date Night DGC._

 





 Oh, I LOOVE this one. It is one of few shades which shows on my very pigmented lips.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anneri* 

 
_Well that's what I wore - the wedding was at the town hall, and I wore a little black dress, inspired by the 60s_

 
I would say: you had very appropriate outfit. Very classy.  I liked that.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cutemiauw* 

 
_Btw, I wore French Quarter GPS for the first time today and I love it_

 





 I'm glad for you that you managed to get it and liked it.

I changed my mind and returned for French Quarter on Monday, but of course, it was long time gone. I'll wait till the next time they release some dark GPS in some other LE collection.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anneri* 

 
_Btw, I just saw VV BPs on Ebay for 60€._

 





This is exactly what I had fears for!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







*s_lost*, thank you for sharing with us your makeover experiens.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm so happy that at our local counter (in Osnabrueck) MUAs do makeovers for free without gift cards and appointments in relatively peaceful manner. I used to live in FfM (and still visit it on weekends) and buy MAC there. And it was as crazy there in the release days of LE collections as you describe situation in Berlin. It was even worse for my taste since MUAs in Frankfurt do not put stickers "Sold Out" for sold out goods and just replace LE  products on display with some permanent collection very similar products. It happend to me 2 times to buy not LE products.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *s_lost* 

 
_Melissa, where are you from? There are several expats in this thread, it's nice_

 
I do PhD in Germany, so I also shop for MAC (and other gooddies) in Germnay
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   But originally I'm Russian.


----------



## s_lost (Oct 6, 2010)

Melissa, if you want, I can get a French Quarter for you here. I was amazed about how many products they still have!

I'm also doing my PhD, but in France


----------



## Naynadine (Oct 6, 2010)

So my last two boxes arrived today, my haul all together:

Toxic Tale l/s
Truth&Light MCLP
BoA
Bad Fairy n/p
Mean&Green n/p
and Gaga l/g

Unfortunately Formidable n/p wasn't in the box
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Even though I ordered it on Friday on the MAC site and it wasn't sold out until Monday... That's the 3rd time I ordered limited items from the MAC site and the 3rd time I didn't receive them. I'm starting to get a little annoyed with MAC and their collections when it comes to ordering online. But I'm happy I got all my other stuff
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Allthough Formidable and also Briar Rose would've been nice, too. But I need to save money anyway. I love Gaga l/g btw.


----------



## bis (Oct 6, 2010)

Silvia, my makeover was also very cakey, w/ lots of PLW foundation and tons of MSF... Not so hot either.

And to be honest, the strong colour up to the eyebrows give you a very Denver-like look. Or more like Robert Palmer? 
Sorry it did not go as well. And the MA should be professional enough not to change her attitude so much when you are not buying from her. She thought she lost a lot of sales because of you. And I am pretty sure everything is sold out by know?!

I tried to get some VV stuff yesterday in the UK, but the MA guy did not want to give me anything. Well, his loss. 
I wanted BooA, but then I am sure I can live w/o it.

Melissa, not marking sold out products is unfair, get your hopes up unnecessarily.


----------



## s_lost (Oct 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bis* 

 
_to be honest, the strong colour up to the eyebrows give you a very Denver-like look. Or more like Robert Palmer?_

 








 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bis* 

 
_I tried to get some VV stuff yesterday in the UK, but the MA guy did not want to give me anything. Well, his loss._

 
Whaaaaaaat?? Why he didn't want to give you anything?


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bis* 

 
_I wanted BooA, but then I am sure I can live w/o it._

 
Until yesterday KaDeWe still have it. If you want, I can check and pick it up for you


----------



## bis (Oct 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *s_lost* 

 
_Whaaaaaaat?? Why he didn't want to give you anything?_

 
Well, he first told me he is not allowed to give it to me and then he told me that all is still in the boxes and that he cannot be bothered to get it out. 
His loss. He was digging through the box for another lady and I tried to give him the evil eye, although I am afraid I need more training for that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *s_lost* 

 
_Until yesterday KaDeWe still have it. If you want, I can check and pick it up for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Temptress! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j/k, if you happen to pass by, I would not say no to this offer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thanks


----------



## s_lost (Oct 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bis* 

 
_Well, he first told me he is not allowed to give it to me and then he told me that all is still in the boxes and that he cannot be bothered to get it out. 
His loss. He was digging through the box for another lady and I tried to give him the evil eye, although I am afraid I need more training for that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
What a jerk!

Tomorrow I'll pass by, then I take a look for you


----------



## cutemiauw (Oct 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Melissa Piccanta* 

 
_





 I'm glad for you that you managed to get it and liked it.

I changed my mind and returned for French Quarter on Monday, but of course, it was long time gone. I'll wait till the next time they release some dark GPS in some other LE collection._

 
Yes, I'm pretty sure it will be 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *s_lost* 

 
_Until yesterday KaDeWe still have it. If you want, I can check and pick it up for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Not anymore, I overheard the MUA said they sold out of BoaA in KaDeWe. But there's plenty other MAC store here, and I suspect the one at Douglass Kudamm might still have one.

Now on to my makeover today...
It was nice. The MUA didn't speak English very well, and I didn't speak German very well so there are some things that is lost in translation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... it's all in good fun though, and I love what she did.








For the eyes:
- Sweet Joy e/s as brow highlighter, inner eye, and all over base wash
- Kid e/s for the lid
- Carbon e/s for the outer crease, applied lightly with 217
- Penultimate eyeliner.
- Zoomfastblack lash 
I like how it all looks except for the penultimate liner. It's shifted as soon as I'm out of the store 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Cheek:
- Darkly My Dear Blush. It's really very pretty on. I don't know if the picture justifies it, because it looks even prettier in person! I already have Notable blush though, which looks very similar so I didn't get it.

Lips:
- Hover lip pencil
- Pet Me Please lipstick from the Fabulous Feline collection
I love the combination she put on the lips, so I just 'have' to get these two 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Face:
- Studio Fix Fluid in NC42 for my foundation. I like the color match but I didn't get it because MAC Foundations tends to give me breakouts.
- Pro Longwear Concealer in NC42
- Blot Powder in Dark


Let me know your opinions


----------



## s_lost (Oct 6, 2010)

You look gorgeous, Astrid! Very natural, I loved the lips. Nice thing getting the lip liner and the lipstick!

Did you took a picture as Evil Queen?


----------



## cutemiauw (Oct 6, 2010)

Thank you, Silvia! I wasn't expecting that I would fall in love with the lip color either, but it looks so pretty! The camera didn't really catch the pink in the color but it's there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yes, I did! I'll upload it tomorrow when I'm not to tired to scan it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## bis (Oct 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *s_lost* 

 
_What a jerk!

Tomorrow I'll pass by, then I take a look for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The lady that made him go through all the boxes was really pushy, so I guess I can live with not getting anything if it would require me to be like that. 


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cutemiauw* 

 
_Yes, I'm pretty sure it will be 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Not anymore, I overheard the MUA said they sold out of BoaA in KaDeWe. But there's plenty other MAC store here, and I suspect the one at Douglass Kudamm might still have one.

Now on to my makeover today...
It was nice. The MUA didn't speak English very well, and I didn't speak German very well so there are some things that is lost in translation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... it's all in good fun though, and I love what she did.
_

 
You look great and I love how she made your cheeks look and the combo on your lips. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Great to hear you had fun though.

And thanks about the BooA.


And one totally collection-unrelated question, is anyone of you using the Cleanse-Off Oil from MAC? 
If you do, do you like it?


----------



## cutemiauw (Oct 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bis* 

 
_You look great and I love how she made your cheeks look and the combo on your lips. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Great to hear you had fun though.

And thanks about the BooA.

And one totally collection-unrelated question, is anyone of you using the Cleanse-Off Oil from MAC? 
If you do, do you like it?_

 
Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I didn't expect to like the lips either, but I love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 
You're welcome, I wish I could help you out more on the BoAA, but I'm not sure I have the time to go shopping in the next days.

No, I didn't use Cleanse-Off Oil. I'm still looking for a HG Makeup cleanser ever since they discontinued the Neutrogena one over here


----------



## Susanne (Oct 7, 2010)

I have tried the Cleanse-Off Oil and really liked it, even on my combination skin


----------



## bis (Oct 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cutemiauw* 

 
_Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I didn't expect to like the lips either, but I love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 
You're welcome, I wish I could help you out more on the BoAA, but I'm not sure I have the time to go shopping in the next days.

No, I didn't use Cleanse-Off Oil. I'm still looking for a HG Makeup cleanser ever since they discontinued the Neutrogena one over here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
no problem, I'll live without it, but thank 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I have tried the Cleanse-Off Oil and really liked it, even on my combination skin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks, I might try it then. So far I had an allergic reaction to all of MACs makeup removers.


----------



## Anneri (Oct 7, 2010)

I use Lush, but my fav is being discontinued... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(Lush is on my mind at the moment, because I'm waiting for my parcel to arrive from the UK - and it's been over a week now... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Astrid - you look really good - very natural! I love Pet me please to!


----------



## cutemiauw (Oct 7, 2010)

Thank you, Anneri 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Which Lush cleanser was your favorite? I used to use their baby face cleanser, but sometimes it feels like a hassle to use. I'm curious with their 9 to 5 lotion.


----------



## s_lost (Oct 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I have tried the Cleanse-Off Oil and really liked it, even on my combination skin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Is it good for removing waterproof mascara?


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bis* 

 
_Thanks, I might try it then. So far I had an allergic reaction to all of MACs makeup removers._

 
Me too, specially the wipes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love the Avene makeup remover for combo skin, but I'm always trying new ones for the eyes.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cutemiauw* 

 
_Thank you, Anneri 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Which Lush cleanser was your favorite? I used to use their baby face cleanser, but sometimes it feels like a hassle to use. I'm curious with their 9 to 5 lotion._

 
I use Baby Face when I travel or when my skin is really tired - I remove my makeup and then rub it on my face at night and leave it until morning. When I wake up my skin is really a baby face


----------



## bis (Oct 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *s_lost* 

 
_Me too, specially the wipes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I love the Avene makeup remover for combo skin, but I'm always trying new ones for the eyes._

 
The wipes are the worst, the turn me into a lobster instantly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I use the La Roche-Posay Physiological Micellar Solution and quite like it, but it is not so good with mascara and some makeups. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *s_lost* 

 
_I use Baby Face when I travel or when my skin is really tired - I remove my makeup and then rub it on my face at night and leave it until morning. When I wake up my skin is really a baby face 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Tell me more, that sounds like something I could use


----------



## s_lost (Oct 7, 2010)

It's something that I do once a week on winter or twice a month the rest of the year: I remove my makeup normally (Avène Lotion démaquillant douceur + random eye makeup remover + Avène Cleanence C). When my skin is almost dry I rub Baby Face and leave it overnight (the skin looks really greasy but it doesn't provoke any breakout). In the morning I just wash my face normally and my skin is amanzingly soft (the cover pillow need go to the waschmine right way thought 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). It works better for me than any mask that I tried so far


----------



## Anneri (Oct 7, 2010)

Yep, Baby Face is the one I use - but it's being discontinued. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sometimes I use it similarly to Silvia - just use it on my whole face and remove residue with a wet cotton pad. No other cleanser or lotion requiered - and in the morning my skin is really soft. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(I also like their face serums, you can use them in a similar fashion.)


----------



## Melissa Piccanta (Oct 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *s_lost* 

 
_Melissa, if you want, I can get a French Quarter for you here._

 
That's very generous of you. Thank you so much, but I'll have to pass this time. My wallet hurts since I splashed yesterday 120 Euro for skin care. Unfortunately skin always comes first in priority.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I'm also investing this month for going to a conference in Novermber. By the way, I'll have a chance to take a look what I can get from my wish list in Duty Free!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Naynadine,* enjoy your haul!


*cutemiauw,* you look lovely on after-makeover photo.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 One of the rear makeover cases when makeup artist didn't spoil natural beauty and greatly enhanced features.


----------



## Chester (Oct 8, 2010)

I just came home from the MAC store in FFM and guess what? They will have a preview party for A Tartan Tale on October 28! Woohoo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The lovely MA took down my number and said she'd call me when she has all the details. I'm so excited _(... and I just can't hide it, I know, I know, I know,  I know, I know I want TT, I want TT._) Ahem. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Chester


----------



## Susanne (Oct 8, 2010)

Attention!

There are rumours B2M will stop in Germany soon. It is not official yet - but seems to be sure


----------



## Naynadine (Oct 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Attention!

There are rumours B2M will stop in Germany soon. It is not official yet - but seems to be sure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh no, why is that? I haven't B2M 'd yet, but I planned to do it soon, when some of my stuff is finished. Hope it's not true


----------



## Anneri (Oct 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Attention!

There are rumours B2M will stop in Germany soon. It is not official yet - but seems to be sure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

It seems to be that I'll go to the store next week...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That absolutely sucks.

But why? And when?

Seems like I'll have to take not only Lush pots with me to England, but also MAC items! Such a bother.


----------



## Anneri (Oct 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chester* 

 
_I just came home from the MAC store in FFM and guess what? They will have a preview party for A Tartan Tale on October 28! Woohoo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The lovely MA took down my number and said she'd call me when she has all the details. I'm so excited (... and I just can't hide it, I know, I know, I know,  I know, I know I want TT, I want TT.) Ahem. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Chester_

 

Thanks for the info!

OMG, that's too soon! VV just passed, and I bought some shoes and clothes today... sigh.


----------



## Chester (Oct 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anneri* 

 
_Thanks for the info!

OMG, that's too soon! VV just passed, and I bought some shoes and clothes today... sigh._

 
I know. I just came home with a handful of neutral MAC e/s that my collection was sorely lacking and new Lush goodies. And I haven't even finalized my TT wish list. Gaaah!

Still, so excited. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope the B2M rumor is not true. I have a bagful of them and no shop or counter who takes them.

Chester


----------



## Anneri (Oct 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chester* 

 
_I know. I just came home with a handful of neutral MAC e/s that my collection was sorely lacking and new Lush goodies. And I haven't even finalized my TT wish list. Gaaah!

Still, so excited. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope the B2M rumor is not true. I have a bagful of them and no shop or counter who takes them.

Chester_

 
Why? Does either store nor counter in FFM take them?!


----------



## *JJ* (Oct 8, 2010)

does anyone know where i can b2m in munich? i'll be there at the end of october and since we don't have b2m in austria i was planning on bringing all my empties with me. 
also, do they take depots?


----------



## s_lost (Oct 8, 2010)

Wow, no B2M anymore? That's bummer.

Chester, great news about the TT preview party! I'll check if Berlin will have any in the coming weeks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Girls, I found something amazing at Kryolan today: they've an eye brush that's almost identical to the 239 (just the handle is different). For just €8,90 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



They don't have it online, so we need to check at the stores.


----------



## bis (Oct 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **JJ** 

 
_does anyone know where i can b2m in munich? i'll be there at the end of october and since we don't have b2m in austria i was planning on bringing all my empties with me. 
also, do they take depots?_

 
Go to Ludwig Beck, so far they made the least trouble for depots. But make sure they have the sticker, as sometimes they want to see the sticker.
With the other counters it's hit or miss.


----------



## Chester (Oct 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anneri* 

 
_Why? Does either store nor counter in FFM take them?!_

 
So far none of them in FFM and Wiesbaden take depots, and these are about 98% of my B2M stuff. They always tell me that B2M stuff has to have *all* the components, even the pan.

Guess I will have to wait till my next trip to the states. They will make an interesting topic in security check, me thinks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Or do you lovely ladies know any stores in Germany that take them without a fuss? Suggestions in Berlin would be especially nice, I have family there.

Chester


----------



## Anneri (Oct 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chester* 

 
_So far none of them in FFM and Wiesbaden take depots, and these are about 98% of my B2M stuff. They always tell me that B2M stuff has to have *all* the components, even the pan.
_

 
Bugger! 

Thanks anyway for the answer, Chester!


----------



## bis (Oct 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chester* 

 
_So far none of them in FFM and Wiesbaden take depots, and these are about 98% of my B2M stuff. They always tell me that B2M stuff has to have *all* the components, even the pan.

Guess I will have to wait till my next trip to the states. They will make an interesting topic in security check, me thinks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Or do you lovely ladies know any stores in Germany that take them without a fuss? Suggestions in Berlin would be especially nice, I have family there.

Chester_

 
Generally I would think that the pro stores are less of an hassle, so maybe you could try the pro store in Berlin and see if they take it?


----------



## Anneri (Oct 11, 2010)

Susanne when will you know more about B2M? 
So that I know if I've to rush to the counter with my stuff?


----------



## Susanne (Oct 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anneri* 

 
_Susanne when will you know more about B2M? 
So that I know if I've to rush to the counter with my stuff? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I don't know yet, but when I get more info you will be the first here to know! 

(I am saving for some B2Ms as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).


----------



## Chester (Oct 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bis* 

 
_Generally I would think that the pro stores are less of an hassle, so maybe you could try the pro store in Berlin and see if they take it?_

 
Thanks bis! I will try it the next time I'm in Berlin.

Chester


----------



## s_lost (Oct 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chester* 

 
_Thanks bis! I will try it the next time I'm in Berlin.

Chester_

 
In the next weeks I'll go to the Pro Store to do a B2M. I'll tell you how it turns out


----------



## hyazinth (Oct 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cutemiauw* 

 
_Now on to my makeover today...
It was nice. The MUA didn't speak English very well, and I didn't speak German very well so there are some things that is lost in translation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... it's all in good fun though, and I love what she did.
.....

Let me know your opinions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Astrid your makeover is really pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Suits you very well, you look gorgeous. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anneri* 

 
_Btw, I just saw VV BPs on Ebay for 60€. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, a lot of the polishes. Really, it makes me mad! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That's so insane....I can't believe what some people pay for the LE stuff...like 59€ for a She who dares MES...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chester* 

 
_So far none of them in FFM and Wiesbaden take depots, and these are about 98% of my B2M stuff. They always tell me that B2M stuff has to have *all* the components, even the pan.

Chester_

 
How about inserting some of those pans that you can buy new and empty. Then the pots would technically be complete 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But seriously: why would they have to be complete? I am pretty sure they throw them away anyway...

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bis* 

 
_Go to Ludwig Beck, so far they made the least trouble for depots. But make sure they have the sticker, as sometimes they want to see the sticker.
With the other counters it's hit or miss._

 
@JJ: I have never made a B2M there jet..let me know if it worked out?!


----------



## s_lost (Oct 13, 2010)

Hey girls,

  	I B2M'd today at the Pro Store Berlin without any problems 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The MUA didn't say anything about the es' pots without pan. And nothing about B2M being discontinued!

  	Also, A Tartan tale will be launched at the 2 November, yay!


----------



## cutemiauw (Oct 15, 2010)

Anneri said:


> (I also like their face serums, you can use them in a similar fashion.)


 
 	Argh MAC wipes makes my eyes all red last time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  At the moment I use bebe's makeup remover wipes for my eyes. Not very wowed by it, but it's okay for now. 
  	I found Baby Face good for not irritating my eyes, but unfortunately I have to clean it completely from my skin or I get breakouts the next day... I love how it doesn't dry out the skin though! 
  	Yikes, really discontinued? I thought people really love it? 


 	Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *Melissa Piccanta* 



		 			 				That's very generous of you. Thank you so much, but I'll have to pass this time. My wallet hurts since I splashed yesterday 120 Euro for skin care. Unfortunately skin always comes first in priority.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I'm also investing this month for going to a conference in Novermber. By the way, I'll have a chance to take a look what I can get from my wish list in Duty Free!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*Naynadine,* enjoy your haul!


*cutemiauw,* you look lovely on after-makeover photo.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 One of the rear makeover cases when makeup artist didn't spoil natural beauty and greatly enhanced features.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 	 		Enjoy Duty Free shopping! They are the best!! Btw, if you guys happen to go to Singapore Changi Airport, shop there! They have the best prices 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 	 		And thank you Melissa


----------



## bis (Oct 15, 2010)

cutemiauw said:


> Argh MAC wipes makes my eyes all red last time
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 	Which ones are you using? I have the white ones and the are pretty good, a lot better than Nivea. The blue ones from bebe have the same smell as the MAC wipes and they burn in my skin.

  	And I bought the MAC Cleanse Off Oil this week, very curious to see if I get an reaction to it.

  	Have a great weekend girls!


----------



## cutemiauw (Oct 15, 2010)

bis said:


> Which ones are you using? I have the white ones and the are pretty good, a lot better than Nivea. The blue ones from bebe have the same smell as the MAC wipes and they burn in my skin.
> 
> And I bought the MAC Cleanse Off Oil this week, very curious to see if I get an reaction to it.
> 
> Have a great weekend girls!


  	I'm using the white ones too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. One small complain from me is that they couldn't remove all the makeups from my face unless I scrub really hard. I shouldn't complain that much... because afterwards I use Lush's Tea Tree Toner and then my skin is really clean 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Let us know your thoughts on Cleanse Off Oil!

  	Wish you all a great weekend too


----------



## s_lost (Oct 16, 2010)

bis said:


> Thanks for the info. And which lipstick did you get for your B2M?
> I have a bunch as well, but for once I need to remember to bring them w/ me to the counter


	I B2M for Full Fuchsia - one thing less to buy from A Tartan Tale. And I absolutelly love the color!

  	Please let us know how the Cleanse Off Oil goes. Do you use wp mascara?

  	Have a great weekend too, Birgit! All of you, of course


----------



## Anneri (Oct 17, 2010)

What the heck happened to the Forum? Is there an explanatory post/threat? Can someone point me in the right direction?

  	Me not like...


----------



## bis (Oct 17, 2010)

Anneri said:


> What the heck happened to the Forum? Is there an explanatory post/threat? Can someone point me in the right direction?
> 
> Me not like...


 
  	I am half-half: I like that the forum looks cleaner now, but I do not like that it is barely usable with Safari. Not sure why the posting window must be running a script as it slows the whole page down. And using it with iPhone/iPad is not possible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	There was a posting in the forum somewhere.


----------



## Susanne (Oct 18, 2010)

Anneri said:


> What the heck happened to the Forum? Is there an explanatory post/threat? Can someone point me in the right direction?
> 
> Me not like...


 
	Janice has worked a lot during the last months to improve Specktra. It is easier to navigate now and there are a lot of new functions which haven't been here before.

  	Look here:

http://www.specktra.net/forum/thread/170845/major-news-specktra-platform-upgrade 

  	It is still a bit strange but we will find our way


----------



## bis (Oct 18, 2010)

Anneri said:


> What the heck happened to the Forum? Is there an explanatory post/threat? Can someone point me in the right direction?
> 
> Me not like...



 	Here is a link for feedback.


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Oct 18, 2010)

I did B2M with depot with out label in the Pro Store in Berlin.


----------



## Anneri (Oct 19, 2010)

Wheeeeeee! Girls! I'll be going to the preview event at the 28th! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Sooooo happy!


----------



## Susanne (Oct 19, 2010)

Yay! Enjoy then!


----------



## *JJ* (Oct 20, 2010)

does anyone know if there'll be any preview events in austria?


----------



## *JJ* (Oct 26, 2010)

hyazinth said:


> @*JJ* :i have never made a B2M there jet..let me know if it worked out?!


	worked just fine at ludwig beck! they accepted my depots too!


----------



## Naynadine (Oct 26, 2010)

So when do you guys think TT will be available online? 1. or 2. Nov?


----------



## bis (Oct 26, 2010)

*JJ* said:


> worked just fine at ludwig beck! they accepted my depots too!



 	What did you get for your B2Ms?


----------



## s_lost (Oct 26, 2010)

Naynadine said:


> So when do you guys think TT will be available online? 1. or 2. Nov?


 

  	The 2nd 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Does anyone know if we'll have the book here?


----------



## *JJ* (Oct 27, 2010)

bis said:


> What did you get for your B2Ms?



 	i got 3 lipsticks: fabby, faux and syrup.
  	they're all kinda alike but i already had all the lipsticks i liked and i figured what the hell, they're free!


----------



## hyazinth (Oct 27, 2010)

*JJ* said:


> i got 3 lipsticks: fabby, faux and syrup.
> they're all kinda alike but i already had all the lipsticks i liked and i figured what the hell, they're free!


	Great choices, they are all pretty and colours that can be used every day.


----------



## bis (Oct 27, 2010)

*JJ* said:


> i got 3 lipsticks: fabby, faux and syrup.
> they're all kinda alike but i already had all the lipsticks i liked and i figured what the hell, they're free!


  	I take that as an inspiration for my upcoming B2M trip


----------



## *JJ* (Oct 27, 2010)

to all viennese specktrettes: there is a new counter opening tomorrow and they will have this collection for sale tomorrow for the opening party! yay!


----------



## Anneri (Oct 27, 2010)

Are you going, JJ? If so, have fun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Have I already said that I'm so super excited for tomorrow's preview party? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	That's going to be some major haulage! Looking so much forward to this - TT was the reason I got only three items of VV!


----------



## s_lost (Oct 27, 2010)

That's great, girls! Please, tell us everything about the collection. I can't wait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Douglas has already a tab for A Tartan Tale, but the only product is a mascara, duh.


----------



## *JJ* (Oct 27, 2010)

Anneri said:


> Are you going, JJ? If so, have fun!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	yes, first thing tomorrow. i have to work on november 2nd so i can't get to the store that day and we all know that most things will be sold out the next day. so i'm really happy i get the chance to buy everything tomorrow!
  	have fun at the preview party! i hope they have some nice goodies!


----------



## s_lost (Oct 28, 2010)

I just checked with the Pro Store and KaDeWe's counter: the collection will be launched on Monday (why they can't keep an official release date and don't change it a week before? gaaaaaaahhh)


----------



## Naynadine (Oct 28, 2010)

Undercurrent is now available on the Douglas site
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but nothing else from the collection yet.


----------



## bis (Oct 28, 2010)

What are you girls getting from the TT collection?

  	I am thinking about the pink face set and the cool eye palette as they are great for travelling and I get more than one look out of them. And I seriously dented the Sorceress palette from last year.


----------



## s_lost (Oct 28, 2010)

The only thing that I'm sure about is Cut a Caper. Beauties Play it Cool, Moonlight Night and Gone Romancin' I definitely need to swatch. Too bad that HBC is probably too much for me


----------



## Anneri (Oct 29, 2010)

The preview event was lots of fun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The place was packed and it was absolutely crazy.
  	I'm very very tired this morning... too bad I've to go to work nonetheless! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I got (as a present from my bf 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) Sir Teddy and the 'Tis noble to give lip bag. I bought the Rockers&Reelers palette (those VPs, and I've none of the piggies which were mentioned as dupes) and three PG liners: Black Swan, the brown and the petrol blue one. Courting Lilac is honestly the only lilac lippie which has ever looked good on me, but I noticed that it was really drying on my lips when I got home - but then I noticed that the MA had forgotten to add it to my bag, so it's okay. I don't think I'll get it next week.

  	I'd like to get samples of all the piggies, I'll never use the full jar but they're really pretty!

  	Maybe I'll go back next week to get Twists of Tartan. I really like the colours. Also, MHL - the MA put in on my cheeks, and I really like it. I don't have a peachy blush, so maybe... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	If I had loads of money, I'd get the polishes and at least one of the brush sets. Those are gorgeous... *sigh*


----------



## bis (Oct 29, 2010)

Anneri said:


> The preview event was lots of fun!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 	Sounds like you had a great time at the preview party 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	After your review I might give CL a try, although I hate Glazes.


----------



## s_lost (Oct 29, 2010)

That was a really cool event, Anneri!

  	I'll keep my mind open about MHH because of you


----------



## Susanne (Oct 29, 2010)

I look forward to see the collection on Tuesday!!


----------



## Chester (Oct 30, 2010)

Susanne said:


> I look forward to see the collection on Tuesday!!


	Me too! Happy hauling everyone!!

  	Chester


----------



## Marjolaine (Oct 31, 2010)

Hi German Specktrettes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I'll be in Würzburn for a week in November, I checked online, there are no MAC stores in this city. Which city is the closest to Würzburg so that I can go to check the new collection (Tartan Tale, it'll be) and back to mac my empties?


----------



## bis (Nov 1, 2010)

Marjolaine said:


> Hi German Specktrettes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  	Not sure, but the closest counters could be Frankfurt or maybe Nuernberg?


----------



## Susanne (Nov 1, 2010)

I would say Nürnberg.


----------



## MRV (Nov 1, 2010)

This has nothing to do with Mac, but could someone tell me if you can buy smaller labels like UD, Stila, theBalm or MUFE from Berlin. I'm travelling there later this month. Thank you!


----------



## Susanne (Nov 1, 2010)

MRV said:


> This has nothing to do with Mac, but could someone tell me if you can buy smaller labels like UD, Stila, theBalm or MUFE from Berlin. I'm travelling there later this month. Thank you!


 
	None of them, I am sorry! We are really behind here.


----------



## MRV (Nov 1, 2010)

Ok, thanks. I was afraid of that. Is there anything you can recommend makeup-wise in Berlin?


----------



## Susanne (Nov 1, 2010)

MRV said:


> Ok, thanks. I was afraid of that. Is there anything you can recommend makeup-wise in Berlin?


 
	Check out the makeup and cosmetics area in KaDeWe. They have the best in town.

  	And Berlin has a MAC pro store.


----------



## bis (Nov 1, 2010)

MRV said:


> This has nothing to do with Mac, but could someone tell me if you can buy smaller labels like UD, Stila, theBalm or MUFE from Berlin. I'm travelling there later this month. Thank you!



 	The Balm is available at Douglas, although only the bigger ones might have it. 

  	MUFE in Berlin is available at Maske Berlin or apparently also at Kryolan City.

  	hth


----------



## Susanne (Nov 1, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## MRV (Nov 1, 2010)

bis said:


> The Balm is available at Douglas, although only the bigger ones might have it.
> 
> MUFE in Berlin is available at Maske Berlin or apparently also at Kryolan City.
> 
> hth


	Great! Thanks a lot.


----------



## Melissa Piccanta (Nov 1, 2010)

OK, ladies,
  	Nice to see all of you here discussing in so much excitement the upcoming collection.

  	As for me - I was planning to hunt today for Resque Beauty Launge 50% off sale (11 a.m.- 16 p.m EST). And guess WHAT? All colors I wanted were gone in the very first seconds!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And my very-favourit "Grunge" is not even listed on the page at all! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So, I probably saved some money and can do some luxury products shopping in Duty Free of Barcelona airport this November
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Happy upcoming event everyone!


----------



## Chester (Nov 1, 2010)

Ladies, I just came home from TT!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It launched here today. Maybe you folks in Bavaria have to wait because of the holiday Allerheiligen? Anyways, I did more damage than I wanted ... but I'm happy now. I got


 		Beauties Play It Cool palette --> So lovely, esp. Silverwear, Hold My Gaze, Altered State and Magic Moor. Somehow I never seam to care for matte-ish colors (Heather Bells and To The Ball). 	
 		Reelers & Rockers palette --> I was hesitant about it in the beginning but Family Treasures and Gaelic Gold won my heart. I was looking for nice golds for a while now and these seem to be good, nice, free-of-green-undertones golds. White Rabbit and Crown &  Sceptre are lovely too. Glad I finally have Carbon, even if it's in a palette. 	
 		Moonlight night piggie --> Sooooo gorgeous!! Black & green glitter goodness! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 		Follow Your Fantasy e/s --> I'm on a neutral goldenish kick lately and this is right up my alley. Do you remember the young blond actres from the movie Showgirls? She happened to wear a light golden-y eye make-up all the time, and this is what I'm going for these days. Can't wait to try FYF! 	
 		A Triumphant Blush face kit --> I'm in love with Melba and Peachtwist! The price is hefty but, on the other hand it's reasonable for 3 products. 
 

	  Quote:
  	 		Originally Posted by *bis* 

 
			Ahh, forgot about Glamora Castle, how can I resist a grey!?




  	Actually, I liked the grey e/s in BPIC (Hold My Gaze?) a lot more than Glamora Castle. GC has slight blue undertones. Same with Black Swan e/k. I don't look good in blue-grey and blue-black.

  	I will go back for more. Christmas is coming up, after all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I hope you will get your goodies soon, ladies!

  	Chester


----------



## s_lost (Nov 1, 2010)

Birgit, thanks for the tip of Maske. I wanna try MUFE HD and I would have to wait until I go to Paris, now I can check it. Kryolan has just a few MUFE products, unfortunatelly (I was there today).

  	I too got my TT goodies today, and it was fun! It's so nice go shoping with another make-up addicted =)

  	I got Beauties Play it Cool and Dashing Laisies (I don't usually wear neutrals, but I fell in love with the top 3 colors); Her Blooming Cheek (applied lightly it's really a pretty pink); Cut a Caper; Moonlight Night and Later pigs (such a pretty purple in person!). I already have Full Fuchsia and some pgs, so I gladly skipped it

  	And I received 2 gift bags! It was so nice, the new counter at Galleria (Alexanderplatz) is great, the sellers are very nice.


----------



## cutemiauw (Nov 1, 2010)

Susanne said:


> Check out the makeup and cosmetics area in KaDeWe. They have the best in town.
> And Berlin has a MAC pro store.


	Also check out Galeries Lafayette and Quartier 206 (both in Friedrichstr., next to each other), they have Laura Mercier, Burberries, Illamasqua, and more... (some not available in KaDeWe, but there are some available in KaDeWe and not available in those two stores.


  	Also back from hauling! I got Cut a Caper, Black Line, and Black Swan


----------



## bis (Nov 1, 2010)

s_lost said:


> Also back from hauling! I got Cut a Caper, Black Line, and Black Swan



 	So you got Black Line after all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	Nice hauling girls


----------



## s_lost (Nov 1, 2010)

Birgit, on me CAC is a lighter version of Ever Hip (coral, not much pink in it).


----------



## Susanne (Nov 1, 2010)

Yay, I will get my haul today after school! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yesterday we had Allerheiligen.

  	Enjoy yours!!


----------



## bis (Nov 2, 2010)

s_lost said:


> Birgit, on me CAC is a lighter version of Ever Hip (coral, not much pink in it).



 	Too bad, I never tried Ever Hip as I seriously dislike Cremesheen lipsticks. Sounds like I might have to try it this time, as CaC is a Lustre


----------



## s_lost (Nov 2, 2010)

Oh, I forgot to tell in case somebody wants to know: the mini kits will be available on the 15th.


----------



## Naynadine (Nov 2, 2010)

So this morning I placed my order at Douglas, I ordered Hark the Heraldry Face Kit, Petrol Blue Liner and Sly as a Fox n/p, and MAC's slim mirror that I've never seen before. Is it limited edition? I really wanted an eyeshadow palette, but I decided to buy Dior perfume instead. MAC can't have all my money.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	And I probably will buy the n/p set or a pigment set when part 2 comes out. Hope everyone enjoys their hauls.


----------



## Chester (Nov 2, 2010)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *bis* 

 
 		 			How are you looking the BPIC palette? A lot of people were complaining about the pigmentation.
 		 			Hold My Gaze is pure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, mine in the palette from last year has a huge dent. You will love Hold My Gaze 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 		 			Nice hauling girls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






  	The swatches on the back of my hand were fine but I haven't done an eye make up with it yet. Overall I found the darker e/s not to be as vibrant in swatches than they looked like in the pans. A test run on my eyes will tell how pigmented they are. But the lighter e/s are truly gorgeous.

  	Chester


----------



## Anneri (Nov 7, 2010)

I went back to MAC - strange, how so many posts start with this sentence! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	And yes, I caved... (of course 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and got Courting Lilac and Style Clan.

  	I asked for a gift wrap, and the MA gave me one of the cute little tartan dust bag thingies - LOVE it!

  	Now I'm pretty broke (Only one piggie set for me next week, and I've a Douglas gift voucher for that) but extremely happy.

  	By the way, have you girls seen the amazing vouchers for Douglas online?
  	KDP2456 (Korres Pflegeset Damen, für Bestellungen ab 29€) 
	FB456 (Mini Shiseido Mascara) 
	325DMXM (5€ Rabatt, gültig bis 14.01.2011)
	KX589 (Essie good to go mini Flasche)
	BBL459 (Mini Lipgloss von Bobbi Brown in farblos ab 39€)
	ZUT698 (10% Rabatt)

  	You can even combine them...

  	I hope posting those is alowed!

  	Have a good start into the next week!


----------



## s_lost (Nov 7, 2010)

Anneri said:


> ZUT698 (10% Rabatt)
> You can even combine them...
> 
> I hope posting those is alowed!
> ...


 
  	Enjoy your new goodies, Anneri!


  	And thank you for the coupon codes, I didn't have the Essie and the rabbat ones. Last week I placed an order with a lot of coupons (10 lol). I was embarassed when I received an enourmous box because of it.

  	If anyone is interested, I also have:
  	KDP7895 (Korres für Herren)

  	Btw, I received the Kiehl's pflegset and after I tried the Midnight Recovery Concentrate, I got a full sized one. This thing is really amazing, leaves the skin glowing, baby's derrière style


----------



## Susanne (Nov 7, 2010)

Please share more coupon codes here in the future if you know any!


----------



## cutemiauw (Nov 7, 2010)

Enjoy your goodies, Anneri! 

  	And yes, please, post the coupon codes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I ordered last week and I didn't know any of them. 

  	Silvia, I got my sample of Kiehl's Midnight Recovery Concentrate as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Although I'm not so sure whether it's that or the Kiehl's Ultra Light SPF50 that made the difference, but it does make the skin smoother!

  	*hoarding coupons for next purchases* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Btw, anyone know how much the pigment sets and lip glass sets will cost?


----------



## Susanne (Nov 8, 2010)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *cutemiauw* 








 		 			Btw, anyone know how much the pigment sets and lip glass sets will cost?





	36 € - as far as I know.


----------



## s_lost (Nov 8, 2010)

cutemiauw said:


> Silvia, I got my sample of Kiehl's Midnight Recovery Concentrate as well
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  	Did you like Ultra Light? I wanna buy it


----------



## Susanne (Nov 8, 2010)

Anneri said:


> ZUT698 (10% Rabatt)
> *You can even combine them...*


 
	It works!


----------



## Anneri (Nov 9, 2010)

Yes, it does! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	The makeup gods must have been pretty benevolent today - I got my package, and I got all samples apart from Korres twice. Imagine that! I was quite giddy!

  	Can anyone post the code for the Kiehl's sample? And how long is it valid? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Naynadine (Nov 9, 2010)

I believe there's no Code for the Kiehl's sample, you have to buy a kiehl's product to get it.


----------



## s_lost (Nov 9, 2010)

Naynadine said:


> I believe there's no Code for the Kiehl's sample, you have to buy a kiehl's product to get it.


 
  	Yes! The "Douglas Aktuell" section doesn't show it anymore, but I bought a Kiehl's product today and it was still added to my cart


----------



## cutemiauw (Nov 9, 2010)

s_lost said:


> Did you like Ultra Light? I wanna buy it


	It feels kinda stickier than my L'Occitane one, although my face didn't look oily (also probably due to the weather). I love that it has higher SPF and it's cheaper than L'Occitane by 10 Euros. It also didn't leave a white cast on my skin (believe me, I would've seen it ). The bottle looks incredibly tiny!
  	Conclusion: yes, I like it


----------



## s_lost (Nov 10, 2010)

cutemiauw said:


> It feels kinda stickier than my L'Occitane one, although my face didn't look oily (also probably due to the weather). I love that it has higher SPF and it's cheaper than L'Occitane by 10 Euros. It also didn't leave a white cast on my skin (believe me, I would've seen it ). The bottle looks incredibly tiny! 		 			Conclusion: yes, I like it


 
  	Thanks, Astrid! Did you use it under foundation? Does the "sticky" feeling interferes?


----------



## cutemiauw (Nov 11, 2010)

s_lost said:


> Thanks, Astrid! Did you use it under foundation? Does the "sticky" feeling interferes?


  	I actually mix it with my foundation, and I don't feel any problem with it at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## s_lost (Nov 12, 2010)

Douglas' coupons for gifts are no longer valid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (or maybe Douglas blocked my IP address because of the outrageous amount of Korres products that I received last weeks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Susanne (Nov 12, 2010)

The Korres set is awesome! I will use it when going to sauna


----------



## Anneri (Nov 14, 2010)

Hi girls! Is it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for you today?

  	I'll go to my counter this evening after work and will probably get one piggie set. And you?


----------



## Naynadine (Nov 14, 2010)

I want a piggie set too, the Smoky Thrillseekers. I have to order online as always, I'm checking the Douglas site right now, but it's not online yet. I'll try to use the codes again when I order.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Edit: The Korres code is still working for me, the Essie and Shiseido ones are not.


----------



## Chester (Nov 15, 2010)

Quote:


Anneri said:


> Hi girls! Is it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I just came back from my local MAC counter. More damage to my wallet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but I'm happy  There's nothing my wallet could have done to prevent it, really. I got the Warm Thrillseekers pigment set. And Dazzle the Lads lip bag, Plum Foolery blush andPassing Fancy dazzleglas hopped into my shopping cart. Who am I to reject them?

	 Happy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to everyone!


----------



## hyazinth (Nov 15, 2010)

Naynadine said:


> I want a piggie set too, the Smoky Thrillseekers. I have to order online as always, I'm checking the Douglas site right now, but it's not online yet. I'll try to use the codes again when I order.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
	I planed on ordering at douglas too. But the sets are still not online... So
	I called the douglas hotline and the lady there said that they wont get them until end of november. Is that possible? Also Breuninger does not have them online yet either...I am confused...
  	To make sure to get he set I will go to the counter later that evening...


----------



## MACina (Nov 15, 2010)

Naynadine said:


> I called the douglas hotline and the lady there said that they wont get them until end of november. Is that possible? Also Breuninger does not have them online yet either...I am confused... 		 			To make sure to get he set I will go to the counter later that evening...


	Oh....I wonder at this because douglas.de usually gets the collections at the same day as the stores/counters do!

  	I hope that you will get your sets at the counter then.....


----------



## Anneri (Nov 15, 2010)

No 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for me... 

  	I want to my counter (Douglas) yesterday evening, and the cool pigment set was already sold out! So I went to the store but had to realise that the store closes already at 7, and it was already 7.30... 
  	I was so disappointed, because I had a Douglas gift card (I had to buy a mini set of Essie polishes... ) I wanted to use for the set, but will go to the store again today. Oh well...


----------



## MACina (Nov 16, 2010)

Anneri said:


> No
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 	I am sorry to hear that....and I hope that you will get the pigment set at store today!!!


----------



## s_lost (Nov 16, 2010)

Anneri, I hope you find your pigments today! (if it's sold out, I can call my favorite MA and ask if her counter still have it, just pm me  )

  	I got the pink lipgloss set and the cool pigments one, I'm in love! I hope to have time to press them soon ^^


----------



## bis (Nov 17, 2010)

I did not plan to get anything from the second part of the collection, but Jigs & Jive looks amazing in Karlas swatches... 
  	It's a bit weird to get the whole set for just one colour, right? The rest of the colours is not really great I think. 

  	The pink lipglass set looks really nice, too, but I try to finish a few glosses first 

  	Hope you guys get what you want really soon


----------



## Naynadine (Nov 17, 2010)

I wrote an email to Douglas to ask when chapter 2 will be available online, and they said beginning of December. I didn't want to believe that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, so I also asked MAC, and they said 1st of December, too. 


  	Another 2 weeks...


----------



## bis (Nov 17, 2010)

Sorry you have to wait so long Naynadine. As long as they have the collection and not just put it up as sold out, it's like waiting for Christmas


----------



## hyazinth (Nov 17, 2010)

Naynadine said:


> I wrote an email to Douglas to ask when chapter 2 will be available online, and they said beginning of December. I didn't want to believe that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	So you got the same info as me...then it's definitely true...how can they to that to us ?!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	I really hope you can get what you want then Naynadine *keep my fingers crossed for you*

  	Anyway I went to the counter on monday and got all 3 pigment sets *hehe* And now I am officially done with buying MAC for this year...hope I can stick to that...


----------



## MACina (Nov 17, 2010)

Great that you got all you wanted!!!

  	Enjoy your pigment sets


----------



## Anneri (Nov 17, 2010)

bis said:


> It's a bit weird to get the whole set for just one colour, right?



 	 I've the exact same problem. I definitely don't love every colour in the single sets and would be very happy if I could mix and match them myself! I kinda like all the sets, but they don't excite me, and in each set there're colours I'd never use. The delay kind of killed my lemming, too, and decided to take the prudent path - and not to buy anything. My credit card will thank me undoubtedly - expecially since I bought two shirts from Desigual this week! (I decided I need clothes more than make-up... maybe its a case of LE overkill...)


----------



## bis (Nov 17, 2010)

Anneri said:


> I've the exact same problem. I definitely don't love every colour in the single sets and would be very happy if I could mix and match them myself! I kinda like all the sets, but they don't excite me, and in each set there're colours I'd never use. The delay kind of killed my lemming, too, and decided to take the prudent path - and not to buy anything. My credit card will thank me undoubtedly - expecially since I bought two shirts from Desigual this week! (I decided I need clothes more than make-up... maybe its a case of LE overkill...)



 	Yes, I know what you mean, I killed my lemming for Innocence Beware like this. But so far I have not seen the collection yet, so I do not feel safe yet


----------



## Fianna (Nov 18, 2010)

Does any of you lovely ladies know if the Marcel Wanders LE will be available on counters or only in stores and online (or just online?). Thank you in advance. =)


----------



## s_lost (Nov 19, 2010)

Fianna said:


> Does any of you lovely ladies know if the Marcel Wanders LE will be available on counters or only in stores and online (or just online?). Thank you in advance. =)


  	Last year's holiday collection (Baroque Boudoir) was available just online, I guess it will be the same way this year.


----------



## hyazinth (Dec 1, 2010)

I just saw, that Tartan Tale Chapter 2 is now available at douglas.de  Finally...

  	Naynadine, I hope you can get what you want. And the other ladys too, if anybody still needs some sets.


----------



## s_lost (Dec 1, 2010)

I hope everybody can get the mini-sets!

  	Marcel Wanders is also available at maccosmetics. de


----------



## Anneri (Dec 1, 2010)

I caved and ordered the Sheer Mystery Powder and Gesina. I love the design, and when is a better time to splurge than christmas? 

  	And, in other news, I hit pan for the first time!!! (Dazzlelight) Good to see I actually use stuff...

  	And a question for you, ladies - would you tell me what your fav lippie from MAC is? I want B2M some stuff and can't decide what lippie I want from the perm line. Any ideas?


----------



## s_lost (Dec 1, 2010)

Anneri said:


> I caved and ordered the Sheer Mystery Powder and Gesina. I love the design, and when is a better time to splurge than christmas?
> 
> And, in other news, I hit pan for the first time!!! (Dazzlelight) Good to see I actually use stuff...
> 
> And a question for you, ladies - would you tell me what your fav lippie from MAC is? I want B2M some stuff and can't decide what lippie I want from the perm line. Any ideas?


 
  	Great stuff, Anneri!!! Gesina looks beautiful! I got the 187 brush 

  	My favorite lipsticks from the permanent line are Creme d'Nude, Creme Cup and Chatterbox


----------



## Susanne (Dec 1, 2010)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *Anneri* 

 

 		 			And a question for you, ladies - would you tell me what your fav lippie from MAC is? I want B2M some stuff and can't decide what lippie I want from the perm line. Any ideas?




	I love Bombshell, Angel and Hue.


----------



## bis (Dec 2, 2010)

Anneri said:


> I caved and ordered the Sheer Mystery Powder and Gesina. I love the design, and when is a better time to splurge than christmas?
> 
> And, in other news, I hit pan for the first time!!! (Dazzlelight) Good to see I actually use stuff...
> 
> And a question for you, ladies - would you tell me what your fav lippie from MAC is? I want B2M some stuff and can't decide what lippie I want from the perm line. Any ideas?


	I am thinking about the lippies as well as they seem to have a great consistency. 
  	Which colour family are you looking for? Patisserie is great as a nude and I love the red lippies like Lady Bug and Cockney and Russian Red.


----------



## Naynadine (Dec 2, 2010)

I ordered the Smokey Thrillseekers Set, so excited to get my first MAC pigments ever.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and I recieved Pink Friday l/s yesterday too, but I haven't tried it yet, I'm sick and don't feel like playing around with make up right now. But in the tube, it looks darker than Saint Germain when I see them next to each other.
  	I'm skipping Marcel Wanders, the colours are not really for me, I bought a Chanel gloss instead. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	@Anneri my favorite MAC l/s is Snob, it's like a bit mauvy pink, more wearable than brighter pinks like Saint Germain, for example.


----------



## Anneri (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks lovelies!

  	I'm looking either for a nude or a nice red, maybe even a darker one. Love your suggestions and will have a look at them next time I'm in a store. Nudes are a bit difficult, though, I look like a dead thing wearing Creme d'Nude, for example!

  	I had such a crap day - I got swaplifted in another forum, and the zipper on my warmest coat broke! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hate the world right now...


----------



## s_lost (Dec 2, 2010)

Oh, Anneri, I'm so sorry! I've been folled by a seller here, but never swaplifted, that's awfull!!! Is there anything that you can do besides leaving a negative token?

  	I hope that tomorrow is a better day for you


----------



## Chester (Dec 3, 2010)

Oh noes. That's horrible! I'm sorry for you Anneri! Hope you get everything sorted out with (or without) them.

  	As for MAC l/s, I like Dubonnet which is a dark red and Viva Glam Cyndi which is a coral red but def more red than coral on me. A great neutral l/s is Viva Glam V. Shy Girl is also nice but makes me look a bit tired.


----------



## bis (Dec 3, 2010)

Anneri said:


> Thanks lovelies!
> 
> I'm looking either for a nude or a nice red, maybe even a darker one. Love your suggestions and will have a look at them next time I'm in a store. Nudes are a bit difficult, though, I look like a dead thing wearing Creme d'Nude, for example!
> 
> ...


 
  	About the swaplifting sucks, too bad you cannot even trust your own fellow makeup addicts. And can the coat be fixed?

  	CDN makes me look like a corpse, too. If you want you could try High Tea as a nude shade, it works for me, just try it first. To all the beautiful red that were already mentioned, if you want to look at something darker look at Rebel, it's such a gorgeous shade. 
  	I was b2m today, too. I got Sirup (I hope I can misuse it as a nude) and *tataaaa* Impassioned. No idea if this is a colour that works on me, but I thought as it is a b2m I should be even more adventurous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I need to  get some sensible shoes with this weather, it's a nightmare with all this snow.


----------



## Anneri (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks for the nice replies! The coat has been fixed today, but 50€... Expensive! No more MAC for me until Cham-Pale! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 For the B2M - Viva Glam V feels horribly dry on my lips and is a huge disappointment for me (I got in in the cute tartan bag). I think I'll have a look at Patisserie, Hue, Snob and Dubonnet, Cockney  and Russian Red and Rebel.

  	My MA told me today that Mauvement is a pro piggie. Does anyone know if that's true? I'm lemming it but don't want to buy the cool piggies just for one pigment. I've a sample of it and used it today for the first time with bloodline in the outer v and crease and vanilla as highlight, with Lord it up liner - and it looks so gorgeous!


----------



## Anneri (Dec 8, 2010)

By the way, when does Cham Pale and Stylishly yours launch in Germany? January, is that right?


----------



## bis (Dec 8, 2010)

Anneri said:


> Thanks for the nice replies! The coat has been fixed today, but 50€... Expensive! No more MAC for me until Cham-Pale!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  	Mauvement is really a nice colour, especially together with Bloodline. I just checked on the Douglas webpage and Mauvement is not there, so she might be right. You know you can always order by phone in the Pro Store in Köln?
  	Maybe you can sell the other pigment colours? Or if you want as a backup plan you can have some of my Mauvement, it's not that I ever finish it 

  	Let us know which lippie you get as B2M


----------



## Susanne (Dec 8, 2010)

Anneri said:


> By the way, when does Cham Pale and Stylishly yours launch in Germany? January, is that right?


	Yes, January 3rd (Monday) I guess.


----------



## Anneri (Dec 8, 2010)

bis said:


> Mauvement is really a nice colour, especially together with Bloodline. I just checked on the Douglas webpage and Mauvement is not there, so she might be right. You know you can always order by phone in the Pro Store in Köln?
> Maybe you can sell the other pigment colours? Or if you want as a backup plan you can have some of my Mauvement, it's not that I ever finish it
> 
> Let us know which lippie you get as B2M


	I'm absolutely unable to get the Cool Piggie Set - I think it's sold out everywhere. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I would buy it, in spite of all my talk not buying it, I absolutely must have Mauvement!
  	Maybe my mother, who heard about it and decided to give it to me as a belated _nikolaus_-present, will buy it for me - if she can get her hands on it!

  	Thank you so much about your offer! Das ist wirklich total lieb! Vielleicht komme ich auf Dich zurück. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  	And good news - I don't know why, but two month after the original swap my swapping partner decided to send me the money - so all's well!

  	And on a German Blog (Magimania) I read that at least Stylishly yours will be available on December 20th. Take it with a grain of salt, and maybe someone can ask their MA about it if they are at their counter or store? My time is a bit limited right now and my store closes already at 7 (a perpetual miracle for me) and I can't get away from work that early.


----------



## Susanne (Dec 8, 2010)

I will meet my MA December 16th and ask her about the upcoming collections.


----------



## bis (Dec 8, 2010)

Anneri said:


> Maybe my mother, who heard about it and decided to give it to me as a belated _nikolaus_-present, will buy it for me - if she can get her hands on it!
> 
> Thank you so much about your offer! Das ist wirklich total lieb! Vielleicht komme ich auf Dich zurück.
> 
> ...



 	Jay about the swap, sometimes life gets in the way of things. So all is well there. 
  	I always believe in backup plans, so for Mauvement you now have one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Btw, have you tried calling Oberpollinger in Munich? They had an event last week and maybe they have some sets left. 

  	No idea about Stylishly Your, but did we not get one of the after-Christmas collections earlier last year as well? Was it Love Lace? 
  	Are you looking forward to this collection?

  	Thanks for checking Susanne.


----------



## MACina (Dec 9, 2010)

Thank you very much Susanne!

  	I am a little confused about the release dates at the moment!!!






Susanne said:


> I will meet my MA December 16th and ask her about the upcoming collections.


----------



## Anneri (Dec 9, 2010)

bis said:


> I always believe in backup plans, so for Mauvement you now have one
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 	Oberpollinger may be an idea! Thanks!

  	I can't remember when we got Love Lace. It may have been before christmas as well or in the first week of January. Hmmm... I want to check out the fluidline and want the silver paint pot from Cham Pale, MAYBE one of the highlight powders as well - and if I win the lottery in the meantime, the quad! I know there are bazillions of dupes for it, but it's still so pretty!


----------



## Anneri (Dec 10, 2010)

I have Mauvement!!!!!!!!!! *happy dance*

  	Even in full size!!!!!! *is overjoyed* My mother got it in the Galeries Lafayette in Paris. It's so great she got it!

  	Also, I got the OPI Burlesque mini set Little Teasers today - I went to Douglas to get some lash glue, and there they were - I was lemming them till summer when the first pics came out! I had decided not to spend so much on make up and cosmetics anymore, but here I broke down. Nevertheless, I'm quite happy!


----------



## MACina (Dec 11, 2010)

Anneri.....great that you even got a fullsize Mauvement!!!

  	It is really a very pretty pigment and can be used together with a lot of other shades.


----------



## Susanne (Dec 11, 2010)

Enjoy Mauvement! This is a great colour.


----------



## bis (Dec 12, 2010)

Anneri, great to hear you got Mauvement


----------



## Anneri (Dec 13, 2010)

I just read on Karrie's blog that we'll get Stylishly Yours (and I think Champale as well as both are supposed to come out simultaneously) on December 20th.
  	Just a tiny bit of information in this desert on non-info (thank you for that, MAC, btw - sit back and watch how we all will buy less!). Hth.


----------



## hyazinth (Dec 13, 2010)

Anneri said:


> I just read on Karrie's blog that we'll get Stylishly Yours (and I think Champale as well as both are supposed to come out simultaneously) on December 20th.
> Just a tiny bit of information in this desert on non-info (thank you for that, MAC, btw - sit back and watch how we all will buy less!). Hth.


 
	Uhoh. If that's really true I am doomed...can't afford the collections before christmas :/
  	Anyway thanks for the info.

  	Btw. How much was the OPI Burlesque Little Teasers set?


----------



## Anneri (Dec 13, 2010)

12,95 at Douglas. 
  	The shades are gorgeous!


----------



## Anneri (Dec 13, 2010)

um, another piggie-question: you all often seem to press your piggies - I want to do that now, too, but am quite unsure about what to use - do you use normal alcohol from the apothecary (70%)? Could you help me out?


----------



## bis (Dec 14, 2010)

Anneri said:


> um, another piggie-question: you all often seem to press your piggies - I want to do that now, too, but am quite unsure about what to use - do you use normal alcohol from the apothecary (70%)? Could you help me out?



 	I am using Isopropylalcohol, my bottle claims to have 99.9%  And I mix the pigment in the pan, not in a separate jar. To me it feels like I waste less that way. 
  	Just get a little spatula to stir the mix and you're good.


----------



## s_lost (Dec 14, 2010)

Anneri, I too use Isopropylalcohool and everything's fine 

  	I will check SY and Cham Pale on Monday, I'm interested in the paint pots. I'll try to find out if we'll receive Mickey Contractor, it seems that this collection will be realeased on Netherlands at 8 January. So I guess we'll have it too, right?


----------



## Anneri (Dec 14, 2010)

bis said:


> I am using Isopropylalcohol, my bottle claims to have 99.9%  And I mix the pigment in the pan, not in a separate jar. To me it feels like I waste less that way.
> Just get a little spatula to stir the mix and you're good.



 	Do you let the mixture dry first, and then press the pigment?
  	Sorry for the many questions, I'm a piggie virgin and just start to get a bit more adventurous with them (well, that sounded quite dirty... unintentionally, of course! *wink*).

  	And where do you get the alcohol?


----------



## hyazinth (Dec 14, 2010)

Anneri said:


> 12,95 at Douglas.  		 		 			The shades are gorgeous!


	Thank you Anneri. That's not too expensive. I will try to get them here in Munich then.


----------



## Anneri (Dec 14, 2010)

If you've any problems getting them, write me - my Douglas had lots of them (this is one of the smaller ones, not the biggest one in the center, where I've never spotted them)!


----------



## hyazinth (Dec 14, 2010)

I will, thanks for the offer. I will try the smaler ones as well then. Luckily there are both bigger and smaller douglas stores near Marienplatz.
  	And you are right, they are absolutely gorgeous. I was looking for swatches yesterday and decided I need them as well 

  	Oh and about the 99.9% alcohol: Maybe you can get them at a pharmacy (apotheke). They definitely have the 70% alcohol.
  	I haven't had the courage to try pressing pigments jet...hope it will work for you.

  	I have a question about a pigment as well, perhaps you ladys know...I just got my hand on a Green pigment, old style jar and Batch AB3. As far as I know this is a discontinued color. Is that right? THe color is a darker green with shimmer, not a matte.


----------



## bis (Dec 15, 2010)

bis said:


> Do you let the mixture dry first, and then press the pigment?
> Sorry for the many questions, I'm a piggie virgin and just start to get a bit more adventurous with them (well, that sounded quite dirty... unintentionally, of course! *wink*).
> 
> And where do you get the alcohol?



 	No prob, glad to help  
  	You can either get it at the pharmacy or at an old-fashioned Drogerie. 

  	When I press pigments I put some in the pan and mix it with a bit of alcohol and stir the mixture. Then I add more pigment/alcohol as needed and stir. Try to not get the mixture too wet. It's not a problem, but you have to wait longer that way. 
  	When you have enough mix in the pan take it an let it drop from about 1cm height so that it evens out in the pan and you get all the air out. Then let it try a bit. When you touch it with your fingers and it feels dry enough to touch it is ready to press. 

  	As tools I have a small spatula (like to ones you get for creams to take out of the jar) and I have something like a small pipette to drop the alcohol into the mixture in the pan. Some people prefer to spray the liquid, I prefer the pipette. 
  	For pressing I misuse the stamper you have if you have a real espresso machine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	Just give it a dry and see what works best for you. And one last tip, for the first pan, try not to make it too full, it handles easier that way. 

  	Oh, and we'd love to see some pictures of your pressed pigments and hear how it worked for you


----------



## Anneri (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks bis, for all the tips! Maybe I'll take a plunge at the weekend - first I've to get the alcohol!

  	Silvia, if you go to your counter on Monday, maybe you could ask about Peacocky as well?

  	Most of the German blogs have the following dates for Stylishly yours - December 20th, ChamPale January 3rd. Nothing on Mickey and Peacocky yet... (Oh God, Peacocky will break me and my wallet... That's the most anticipated collection for me in a long time. I loved TT for the design, but I really love MAC best for all the innovative formulas they do!)


----------



## Susanne (Dec 15, 2010)

My next haul will be Wonder Woman!


----------



## Chester (Dec 15, 2010)

Anneri said:


> Thanks bis, for all the tips! Maybe I'll take a plunge at the weekend - first I've to get the alcohol!
> 
> Silvia, if you go to your counter on Monday, maybe you could ask about Peacocky as well?
> 
> Most of the German blogs have the following dates for Stylishly yours - December 20th, ChamPale January 3rd. Nothing on Mickey and Peacocky yet... (Oh God, Peacocky will break me and my wallet... That's the most anticipated collection for me in a long time. I loved TT for the design, but I really love MAC best for all the innovative formulas they do!)


	At the pharmacy ask for 70% alcohol, anything higher than that and you have to pay alcohol taxes (Branntweinsteuer). That's why 90% ethanol alcohol is more expansive than 70% isopropyl alcohol. I use 90% ethanol alcohol. It works well. I never had any problems so far.

  	My lusting for Cham-Pale has died due to the lack of information. If Stylishly Yours comes out Dec 20 I will take a closer look at Cockney l/s. And then there's Peascocky on the horizon


----------



## hyazinth (Dec 16, 2010)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *Anneri* 



 		 			Most of the German blogs have the following dates for Stylishly yours - December 20th, ChamPale January 3rd. Nothing on Mickey and Peacocky yet... (Oh God, Peacocky will break me and my wallet... That's the most anticipated collection for me in a long time. I loved TT for the design, but I really love MAC best for all the innovative formulas they do!)


  	I got the same infos about stylishly yours and cham pale yesterday at Ludwig Beck  But I forgot to ask about peacocky, didn't have that on my radar yet 

  	Oh and thanks Anneri for the tip with the small douglas store for the opi boulresque teasers. I got them in the 1st douglas I went to.


----------



## Anneri (Dec 16, 2010)

In the 01/2011 edition of the German Glamour are two pages on Mickey Contractor and the upcoming MAC edition! So that's a good sign, isn't it? They wouldn't publish that if MAC wasn't going to release the edition in Germany, would they?


----------



## Susanne (Dec 16, 2010)

Anneri said:


> In the 01/2011 edition of the German Glamour are two pages on Mickey Contractor and the upcoming MAC edition! So that's a good sign, isn't it? They wouldn't publish that if MAC wasn't going to release the edition in Germany, would they?


 
	Why haven't I seen it yet?? Stress.


----------



## Anneri (Dec 16, 2010)

I just bought it and got a chance to flip through the pages during my waiting for the underground - all the snow makes public transport a bit erratic... but thanks to that, I got the info! Maybe I get the chance to scan them at work tomorrow. Would you all be interested or are you all Glamour readers?


----------



## bis (Dec 16, 2010)

Anneri said:


> Thanks bis, for all the tips! Maybe I'll take a plunge at the weekend - first I've to get the alcohol!
> 
> Silvia, if you go to your counter on Monday, maybe you could ask about Peacocky as well?
> 
> Most of the German blogs have the following dates for Stylishly yours - December 20th, ChamPale January 3rd. Nothing on Mickey and Peacocky yet... (Oh God, Peacocky will break me and my wallet... That's the most anticipated collection for me in a long time. I loved TT for the design, but I really love MAC best for all the innovative formulas they do!)


	You are not alone, Peacocky will break my piggybank as well. Especially the lipcremes. I love pigmented glosses 

  	Let me know how the pressing goes


----------



## s_lost (Dec 16, 2010)

Anneri said:


> I just bought it and got a chance to flip through the pages during my waiting for the underground - all the snow makes public transport a bit erratic... but thanks to that, I got the info! Maybe I get the chance to scan them at work tomorrow. Would you all be interested or are you all Glamour readers?


 
  	I'd love to see it, thanks Anneri! I'm crazy about that green eyeshadow.

  	I'm sad that I'll probably miss Peacocky (i'm moving around the 2nd February  )


----------



## Anneri (Dec 18, 2010)

Okay, let's see...





  	Here you go!


----------



## bis (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks for the picture Anneri, although the quad really looks off in the picture, is Folie really that red? 

  	I like the look from the girl on the left.


----------



## Anneri (Dec 18, 2010)

Hey bis, I just started to press some pigments and opened this thread to have a look at your tips!


----------



## *JJ* (Dec 19, 2010)

does anyone know if cham pale will be released in austria tomorrow as well??


----------



## Susanne (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks for sharing the article!!


----------



## Pinkdollface (Dec 20, 2010)

Can anybody tell me if the Stylishly Yours collection really is released today in Germany? I'm going to Köln this Thursday and i'm visiting the pro store, so i figured i could buy the things i like from this collection as well.


----------



## s_lost (Dec 20, 2010)

Pinkdollface said:


> Can anybody tell me if the Stylishly Yours collection really is released today in Germany? I'm going to Köln this Thursday and i'm visiting the pro store, so i figured i could buy the things i like from this collection as well.


 
  	Yes
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Cham Pale just in January.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Dec 21, 2010)

Pinkdollface said:


> Yes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Yeah, thanks! I hope everything that i want is still there Thursday!


----------



## Chester (Dec 21, 2010)

Pinkdollface said:


> Can anybody tell me if the Stylishly Yours collection really is released today in Germany? I'm going to Köln this Thursday and i'm visiting the pro store, so i figured i could buy the things i like from this collection as well.



 	What do you plan to get? I only got Cockney l/s. It's the perfect Christmas red.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Dec 21, 2010)

Pinkdollface said:


> What do you plan to get? I only got Cockney l/s. It's the perfect Christmas red.


  	Cockney does look great, but it's permanent and i want a lot from this collection so i'm skipping for now.
  	I do want to get the pigments in New Fixation, Madly Personal and Follow Your Fancy, the ccbs in Tickle Me Pink and Virgin Isle,  both beauty powders and the lipsticks in Something New and Style Curve.
  	Do you know if i can back 2 mac depotted eyeshadows? They still look pretty good, because of the way i depotted them, only the pan is out. And can i back 2 mac for limited edition lipsticks? Sorry for all the questions


----------



## Susanne (Dec 22, 2010)

Look here:

http://www.specktra.net/forum/thread/160698/can-i-b2m-in-germany


----------



## Pinkdollface (Dec 22, 2010)

Susanne said:


> Look here:
> 
> http://www.specktra.net/forum/thread/160698/can-i-b2m-in-germany


	Thanks!
  	I guess i just have to try then with my depot.


----------



## bis (Dec 23, 2010)

[quote name="Anneri" url="/forum/thread/108370/release-dates-for-germany/1290#post_2062209"]	Hey bis, I just started to press some pigments and opened this thread to have a look at your tips! 
[/quote]  So how did the pressing go?   [quote name="Chester" url="/forum/thread/108370/release-dates-for-germany/1320#post_2063288"]

	Quote:			Originally Posted by *Pinkdollface* 



					Can anybody tell me if the Stylishly Yours collection really is released today in Germany? I'm going to Köln this Thursday and i'm visiting the pro store, so i figured i could buy the things i like from this collection as well.




	What do you plan to get? I only got Cockney l/s. It's the perfect Christmas red. 
[/quote]  Do you like Cockney? I wanted to b2m for it, but it looked so brown?! I know I am weird   [quote name="Pinkdollface" url="/forum/thread/108370/release-dates-for-germany/1320#post_2063289"]

	Quote:			Originally Posted by *Chester* 





					Quote:							Originally Posted by *Pinkdollface* 



									Can anybody tell me if the Stylishly Yours collection really is released today in Germany? I'm going to Köln this Thursday and i'm visiting the pro store, so i figured i could buy the things i like from this collection as well.




					What do you plan to get? I only got Cockney l/s. It's the perfect Christmas red. 


	Cockney does look great, but it's permanent and i want a lot from this collection so i'm skipping for now.
	I do want to get the pigments in New Fixation, Madly Personal and Follow Your Fancy, the ccbs in Tickle Me Pink and Virgin Isle,  both beauty powders and the lipsticks in Something New and Style Curve.
	Do you know if i can back 2 mac depotted eyeshadows? They still look pretty good, because of the way i depotted them, only the pan is out. And can i back 2 mac for limited edition lipsticks? Sorry for all the questions
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/quote]  The purple one is nice, but it's a Cremesheen so a no for me. I hope you get all you want in the Pro store. Unfortunately you cannot b2m for a LE lipstick in Germany (or so far I could not).    Btw, I think Hyazinth asked about the Green pigment? There was one and it gets great reviews on MUA (http://www.makeupalley.com/product/showreview.asp/ItemId=26667/Pigment-in-Green/MAC/Eye-Shadow). If you like greens you should go for it, it sounds great.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Dec 24, 2010)

Pinkdollface said:


> The purple one is nice, but it's a Cremesheen so a no for me.I hope you get all you want in the Pro store. Unfortunately you cannot b2m for a LE lipstick in Germany (or so far I could not). Btw, I think Hyazinth asked about the Green pigment? There was one and it gets great reviews on MUA (http://www.makeupalley.com/product/showreview.asp/ItemId=26667/Pigment-in-Green/MAC/Eye-Shadow). If you like greens you should go for it, it sounds great.


	I got everything that i wanted. Nothing was sold out yet. In the end i didn't get the purple lippie, because it wasn't as great as i hoped for. I also didn't get Something New lipstick, because it was brighter than i hoped and the pigment in New Fixation was to similar to Brash & Bold, so i didn't get that one too. I really enjoyed shopping in the pro store! Everyone was very nice and helpfull!


----------



## MACina (Dec 24, 2010)

Pinkdollface....I am happy to hear that you got everything you wanted!

  	Enjoy all your new pretty things!!!


----------



## hyazinth (Dec 25, 2010)

bis said:


> The purple one is nice, but it's a Cremesheen so a no for me.I hope you get all you want in the Pro store. Unfortunately you cannot b2m for a LE lipstick in Germany (or so far I could not). Btw, I think Hyazinth asked about the Green pigment? There was one and it gets great reviews on MUA (http://www.makeupalley.com/product/showreview.asp/ItemId=26667/Pigment-in-Green/MAC/Eye-Shadow). If you like greens you should go for it, it sounds great.


	Thanks for the link bis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that is very helpful. I bought it and now I think I got a really good deal. I paid 10€ at ebay and so far it looks authentic.


----------



## _Ella_ (Dec 27, 2010)

Does anyone know if we get Mickey Contractor in Germany?


----------



## Susanne (Dec 27, 2010)

_Ella_ said:


> Does anyone know if we get Mickey Contractor in Germany?


 
	No, not yet.


----------



## bis (Dec 27, 2010)

[quote name="_Ella_" url="/forum/thread/108370/release-dates-for-germany/1320#post_2064738"]	Does anyone know if we get Mickey Contractor in Germany?
[/quote]  I think we will get it. someone posted an article from a magazine, I think Glamour. No idea though when and if it is exclusive etc.


----------



## Susanne (Dec 27, 2010)

Yes, the article, right.


----------



## Naynadine (Dec 27, 2010)

^^I read that it will be available in Holland and Belgium, so I hope in Germany, too.

  	I think I want both blushes and a l/s (depending on if I like the matte finish, I'll get Pink Plaid tomorrow for my birthday, so let's see), but I won't order those if I don't see swatches before. And I want a bunch of stuff from Cham Pale, so my wallet would actually be happy if we don't get Micky Contractor.


----------



## Fianna (Dec 27, 2010)

We'll get the collection on January 3rd. I just called the Pro Store in Cologne and got their confirmation. It's also only available online and in MAC stores.

  	Since I've got no store near me I've preordered Mehr l/s, Gulabi l/s and Siahi Fluidline there.


----------



## Anneri (Dec 27, 2010)

That's so wonderful! I'll get the teal fluidline and the blushes, I think.
  	That means that I won't spent any money on ChamPale - very good! (I'm so disappointed about the bad reviews on Dangerous cuvee. I want to love it so much... But maybe I'll get one of Benefit's grey creaseless e/s creams? Decisions, decisions!)


----------



## Fianna (Dec 27, 2010)

I love the Benefit Creaseless Cream e/s. You should defenitely check out Skinny Jeans and Strut. Those two are gorgeous.


----------



## MACina (Dec 27, 2010)

I have never tried the Benefit Creaseless Cream e/s but I think I should.....I am always looking for good bases and maybe these will work
  	great!

  	Do you use them as bases too?


----------



## _Ella_ (Dec 28, 2010)

We should get them because of the article... But when? Usually we get collections before Holland gets them, and they get Mickey Contractor on the 8th of january.


----------



## Susanne (Dec 28, 2010)

I would say January 3rd then, next Monday.


----------



## Fianna (Dec 28, 2010)

MACina said:


> I have never tried the Benefit Creaseless Cream e/s but I think I should.....I am always looking for good bases and maybe these will work
> great!
> 
> Do you use them as bases too?


  	They are great as base, no budging or smudging for me. =)


----------



## MACina (Dec 28, 2010)

Thank you very much Fianna!!!

  	I think that I really have to try them!

  	Strut looks so pretty.....I found somes swatches and this one is one of my favs.


----------



## bis (Dec 28, 2010)

[quote name="Naynadine" url="/forum/thread/108370/release-dates-for-germany/1320#post_2064825"]	^^I read that it will be available in Holland and Belgium, so I hope in Germany, too.
	 
	I think I want both blushes and a l/s (depending on if I like the matte finish, I'll get Pink Plaid tomorrow for my birthday, so let's see), but I won't order those if I don't see swatches before. And I want a bunch of stuff from Cham Pale, so my wallet would actually be happy if we don't get Micky Contractor.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




[/quote]  Happy Birthday, hope you had a great day   [quote name="Fianna" url="/forum/thread/108370/release-dates-for-germany/1320#post_2064875"]	We'll get the collection on January 3rd. I just called the Pro Store in Cologne and got their confirmation. It's also only available online and in MAC stores.
	 
	Since I've got no store near me I've preordered Mehr l/s, Gulabi l/s and Siahi Fluidline there.
[/quote]  Thanks for the info. Somehow the collection is just not drawing me in :dunno:


----------



## Naynadine (Dec 29, 2010)

^^ Thank you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	BTW, Cham Pale was already available online on the Pieper website a couple of days ago, when you used the search function, I think most things are sold out already. I somehow can't order from their site, and the costumer service wasn't very nice and not helpful at all. And you can already order Feline on the Douglas site, I did yesterday, so it should be here tomorrow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I think I'll be skipping the l/s from Mickey Contractor. I like the matte finish now that I tried Pink Plaid, but it does make my lips look kind of dry. So I'll only order both blushes from that collection and a couple more items from Cham Pale on Monday. Hope everbody will be able to get everything they want from the collections.


----------



## bis (Dec 29, 2010)

[quote name="Naynadine" url="/forum/thread/108370/release-dates-for-germany/1320#post_2065685"]	^^ Thank you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




	BTW, Cham Pale was already available online on the Pieper website a couple of days ago, when you used the search function, I think most things are sold out already. I somehow can't order from their site, and the costumer service wasn't very nice and not helpful at all. And you can already order Feline on the Douglas site, I did yesterday, so it should be here tomorrow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




	I think I'll be skipping the l/s from Mickey Contractor. I like the matte finish now that I tried Pink Plaid, but it does make my lips look kind of dry. So I'll only order both blushes from that collection and a couple more items from Cham Pale on Monday. Hope everbody will be able to get everything they want from the collections. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[/quote]  Nothing better than great customer service to have a stable customer base.   Hope you will like Feline. Do you guys know when the collection will come online? I am lusting after the green eyeshadow, but I never ordered online so far and I have no idea when they come online and how fast they might sell out. TIA


----------



## Anneri (Jan 1, 2011)

Hope you all had nice new year's eve and 2011 started well! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Here's to a wonderful new year for all of you!


  	Have you all seen the new Peacocky pics? Gorgeous... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Does anyone know when the collection is going to launch in Germany?


----------



## bis (Jan 1, 2011)

Happy New Year! ompom::ymca:  I suspect Peacocky will launch in February or maybe end of January? Not sure though.


----------



## s_lost (Jan 1, 2011)

Happy New Year, folks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I hope Peacocky is launched at the end of January... The collections are being released a little earlier here in comparison with the last years, so one can hope


----------



## MACina (Jan 2, 2011)

Happy New Year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






  	I hope that you all had a wonderful start!!!


----------



## hyazinth (Jan 2, 2011)

Happy New Year, Gals!





  	I am looking forward to Peacocky as well, the new swatches look promissing. But wouldn't it be a bit much releasing 3 collections in january, cham pale, mickey contactor and peacocky?


----------



## *JJ* (Jan 3, 2011)

i stopped by my mac store today to check out cham pale and asked the MA about the upcoming collections. She flipped through the book with me and mickey contractor was marked "UK only".
  	she told me it won't be released here. anyone else heard this?


----------



## Susanne (Jan 3, 2011)

*updated first page*


----------



## fieran (Jan 3, 2011)

My bf is German and we are going to Berlin mid Feb so I asked him to check with Berlin MAC Pro today - it seems they have Mickey Contractor stuff out now.


----------



## s_lost (Jan 3, 2011)

I passed by the Pro Store today and Mickey Contractor is out!

  	The products are very nice, but nothing extraordinary. I ended up getting Oomph, it's a gorgeous green (and is not identical to Nars Night Porter).

  	Marvel's payoff isn't great (I had to swip 5 times to get a decent amount of color), so I skipped it. The blush and the highlighter are nice, as well the blue fluidine (almost the same color as MUFE eyeliner 12L). The green one is awfully sheer.

  	Cham Pale is also out (including Douglas website). I got Feline and Vintage Selection pp. I was betting I'd get Dangerous Cuvee and Chilled on Ice, but in person I didn't like them.

  	Douglas coupon codes:
  	LAT456 - for a Lancôme trésor body lotion
  	HRS345 - for a mini Helena Rubinstein mascara
  	ZUT698 - for 10% discount


----------



## Anneri (Jan 3, 2011)

I went to the store as well today! - And entered an empty store in my lunch break. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was the only customer during the whole time! It's really strange, but then, it quite good - stuff rarely sells out there. And I had some virgin Mickey C. testers! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	So I was in the wonderful position to have the store for myself and to compare all collections - I hadn't checked out Stylishly yours before, and there were ChamPale and Mickey. I especially wanted to check out and compare all highlight products, namely Too Chic, Chez Chez Lame and Gana blush. I chose Too chic - I found it has a lovely golden shimmer that the others were lacking and Chez Lame had some larger glitter particles in it which I hate.
  	Mehr l/s on me is like on Christine from Temptalia - nearly exactly the colour of my lips, and I loved it on me. Maybe because of the matte finish which I didn't own before in any colour. I bought both fluidlines - love love love the colours. I wanted to get Sur blush, but I own - and love and nearly wear it daily - Prim & Proper, and as funds are a bit tight, I skipped. I tried Marvel as well - can't pass a purple! - and was disappointed - it swatched poorly and patchy. Yash is not meant for my skintone and my quest for a good nude l/s continues.
  	I wanted the quad so bad. I know the colours are partly perm, partly dupeable and like everybody else I'll never run out of carbon in my lifetime, but it appeals to me. Sigh... Btw, does someone know where I can find the Naked UD palette? Christine compared Athma with it in her review.
  	I tried IGNK in the store on my waterline, and - unsurprisingly - it vanished after half an hour. Really, NOTHING lasts on my waterline! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I wanted - I think I said it before many many times - to love Dangerous Cuvee, but I swatched it and - no, just no. I hate glitter. And will very likely buy the Benefit cream e/s somewhere in the future (but not this month. I did an ginormous Lush haul today.). I asked my MA for the release date of Peacocky, but she had misplaced the Update Bokk and couldn't find it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I hope you all had nice hauling!


----------



## s_lost (Jan 3, 2011)

Nice haul, Anneri! I was tempted by Too Chic too,but I ended up asking for a friend to buy me Albatross.

  	I too hauled at Lush today. There is no time to buy at Lush like the beggining of January


----------



## Anneri (Jan 3, 2011)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *s_lost* 



 		 			I too hauled at Lush today. There is no time to buy at Lush like the beggining of January 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






	Isn't it? What did you get? I got three hatboxes...


----------



## s_lost (Jan 3, 2011)

Anneri said:


> Isn't it? What did you get? I got three hatboxes...





	I got 2 Candy Boxes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(with a small Snow Fairy, a Snow Fairy lip tint, a Bubblegum lip scrub - delicious -, a Honey I Wash the Kids, a Rockstar and a bubble bar). I'm thinking about coming back for one more lol. What comes in the hatbox?


----------



## Anneri (Jan 3, 2011)

Oh, loads of stuff. I'm covered (literally... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) with stuff of all sorts for the next year! I got Winter Wonderland, All the best and Winter Garden. I bought nearly all remaining - now discon - face serums lwft in the store. WHY are they discontinuing these?!


----------



## bis (Jan 4, 2011)

[quote name="s_lost" url="/forum/thread/108370/release-dates-for-germany/1350#post_2068081"]	I passed by the Pro Store today and Mickey Contractor is out!

	The products are very nice, but nothing extraordinary. I ended up getting Oomph, it's a gorgeous green (and is not identical to Nars Night Porter).

	Marvel's payoff isn't great (I had to swip 5 times to get a decent amount of color), so I skipped it. The blush and the highlighter are nice, as well the blue fluidine (almost the same color as MUFE eyeliner 12L). The green one is awfully sheer.

	Cham Pale is also out (including Douglas website). I got Feline and Vintage Selection pp. I was betting I'd get Dangerous Cuvee and Chilled on Ice, but in person I didn't like them.

	Douglas coupon codes:
	LAT456 - for a Lancôme trésor body lotion
	HRS345 - for a mini Helena Rubinstein mascara
	ZUT698 - for 10% discount
[/quote]  Oh, I wish I could see the Mickey Contractor collection. How is Oomph different from Night Porter?  That Marvel has bad payoff is not good to hear. I order Marvel, Oomph and Mehr. I need to work on my resistance to purples this year. From Cham Pale I got IGNK. Thanks for the Douglas codes.  [quote name="Anneri" url="/forum/thread/108370/release-dates-for-germany/1350#post_2068193"]	I went to the store as well today! - And entered an empty store in my lunch break. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was the only customer during the whole time! It's really strange, but then, it quite good - stuff rarely sells out there. And I had some virgin Mickey C. testers! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



	So I was in the wonderful position to have the store for myself and to compare all collections - I hadn't checked out Stylishly yours before, and there were ChamPale and Mickey. I especially wanted to check out and compare all highlight products, namely Too Chic, Chez Chez Lame and Gana blush. I chose Too chic - I found it has a lovely golden shimmer that the others were lacking and Chez Lame had some larger glitter particles in it which I hate.
	Mehr l/s on me is like on Christine from Temptalia - nearly exactly the colour of my lips, and I loved it on me. Maybe because of the matte finish which I didn't own before in any colour. I bought both fluidlines - love love love the colours. I wanted to get Sur blush, but I own - and love and nearly wear it daily - Prim & Proper, and as funds are a bit tight, I skipped. I tried Marvel as well - can't pass a purple! - and was disappointed - it swatched poorly and patchy. Yash is not meant for my skintone and my quest for a good nude l/s continues.
	I wanted the quad so bad. I know the colours are partly perm, partly dupeable and like everybody else I'll never run out of carbon in my lifetime, but it appeals to me. Sigh... Btw, does someone know where I can find the Naked UD palette? Christine compared Athma with it in her review.
	I tried IGNK in the store on my waterline, and - unsurprisingly - it vanished after half an hour. Really, NOTHING lasts on my waterline! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




	I wanted - I think I said it before many many times - to love Dangerous Cuvee, but I swatched it and - no, just no. I hate glitter. And will very likely buy the Benefit cream e/s somewhere in the future (but not this month. I did an ginormous Lush haul today.). I asked my MA for the release date of Peacocky, but she had misplaced the Update Bokk and couldn't find it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




	I hope you all had nice hauling! 
[/quote]  Lucky you Anneri! I store that sells not quickly out of stuff is a great thing to have. You also did not like Marvel. Maybe because it was new?I find the the latest Frost eyeshadows are always tricky the first times you use them and then, once you broke the surface, they are great. I am betting Marvel is like this one. Surely, right  For UD Naked I thought that it will become permanent at some point? I thought somewhere on Temptalia she says that. The Benefit cream eyeshadows are great and I like them more than the MAC p/p.  Btw, have you ever tried a MUFE liner on your waterline? A lot of people love them as they stay put for them. They also have one that is really close to IGNK.  [quote name="s_lost" url="/forum/thread/108370/release-dates-for-germany/1350#post_2068242"]	Nice haul, Anneri! I was tempted by Too Chic too,but I ended up asking for a friend to buy me Albatross.

	I too hauled at Lush today. There is no time to buy at Lush like the beggining of January 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[/quote]  :lol: Now I am scared, I had a huge Lush order yesterday as well  I want to look at the Stylishly Yours BP this week, a lot of people like them a lot as they are not glittery and I want to compare them to my Guerlain Meteorites.


----------



## Susanne (Jan 4, 2011)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *s_lost* 

 
			I got 2 Candy Boxes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(*with a small Snow Fairy, a Snow Fairy lip tint, a Bubblegum lip scrub - delicious -, a Honey I Wash the Kids, a Rockstar and a bubble bar*). I'm thinking about coming back for one more lol. What comes in the hatbox?




	I love that all! Enjoy!


----------



## s_lost (Jan 4, 2011)

bis said:


> Oh, I wish I could see the Mickey Contractor collection. How is Oomph different from Night Porter?


 
  	Here, dear:


----------



## bis (Jan 4, 2011)

^^ Thanks for the swatch, they are different. And I think I prefer Oomph over NARS Nightporter


----------



## fieran (Jan 4, 2011)

bis said:


> ^^ Thanks for the swatch, they are different. And I think I prefer Oomph over NARS Nightporter


	NARS Night Porter's texture is very different from MAC eyeshadows though. It's like creamy, buttery... *drool* I'm a bit of a NARS e/s lover.


----------



## bis (Jan 4, 2011)

[quote name="fieran" url="/forum/thread/108370/release-dates-for-germany/1350#post_2068674"]

	Quote:			Originally Posted by *bis* 



		^^ Thanks for the swatch, they are different. And I think I prefer Oomph over NARS Nightporter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





	NARS Night Porter's texture is very different from MAC eyeshadows though. It's like creamy, buttery... *drool* I'm a bit of a NARS e/s lover.
[/quote]  Yes, NARS makes some great eyeshadows with amazing texture. I am still hoping that Oomph will be fabulous as well  Enjoy your trip to Germany


----------



## Anneri (Jan 4, 2011)

Thank you, bis! Especially for the tipp with the MUFE liner - I've to admit, I own three things by them which I never reach for, including the fabeled 92 e/s... Just love MAC more. I also read at Temptalia that the Naked palette is going to be perm, but I've no idea where I could order it from - Sephora doesn't ship to Germany and I don't know whether UB itself does?

  	I'm sure you're right with Marvel! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm normally strictly team purple, but was already thinking of Noir Plum...


----------



## bis (Jan 4, 2011)

Yes, I am also using my MAC products a lot more than MUFEs, but so many claim that the MUFE liners work for them if everything else does not. I have one MUFE liner and I have to admit I do not like it a lot. But then on the other hand MACs liners work fine for me on the warterline :dunno:  Btw, I read on Makeupandbeautyblog that the Naked is back in stock at Sephora. Maybe that means that HQHair will be restocked as well? Keeping my fingers crossed that you will get it   You are right, Marvel will be great, as I am sure Noir Plum will be. Go Team Purple, go


----------



## fieran (Jan 4, 2011)

Anneri said:


> Thank you, bis! Especially for the tipp with the MUFE liner - I've to admit, I own three things by them which I never reach for, including the fabeled 92 e/s... Just love MAC more. I also read at Temptalia that the Naked palette is going to be perm, but I've no idea where I could order it from - Sephora doesn't ship to Germany and I don't know whether UB itself does?
> 
> I'm sure you're right with Marvel!
> 
> ...


	I believe LookFantastic has Urban Decay - but not the Naked Palette, so far they only have the Black Palette and this company usually ships to Germany I think. Beautybay.com also has Urban Decay (haven't seen Naked Palette yet) and they ship to Norway - so they definitely ship to Germany. ASOS has Urban Decay too.


----------



## Chester (Jan 6, 2011)

Cockney is great! It is one of those perfect red lipsticks.  I did not see any brown undertones in it. Dubonnet has some brown in it but Cockney is full of red goodness. 




Chester said:


> Do you like Cockney? I wanted to b2m for it, but it looked so brown?! I know I am weird


----------



## s_lost (Jan 6, 2011)

Does anyone know when Peacocky will be released?


----------



## Anneri (Jan 6, 2011)

My MA said February - but couldn't give me an exact date.


----------



## Susanne (Jan 6, 2011)

I have heard February as well.


----------



## hyazinth (Jan 7, 2011)

Anneri said:


> I went to the store as well today! - And entered an empty store in my lunch break.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	That's great Anneri so you had all the testers for yourself. Most of the time I am only able to get to the counter in the evening and so there are always a lot of people. Can be so anoying... I also liked the Mehr L/s on Christine. It hopefully might look good on me. I had a friend in Berlin go and get it at the store for me since there is still no store in munich 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
	I also wanted to get Sur blush because I don't have Darkly my dear and I tested that one back then when vv came out and it was nice on me. But that was already sold out at the store in Berlin. So I have to skip as well.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Did you perhaps compare Sure to the regular blushes for a similar one?
  	The UD Naked palette looks great. I hope you can get it.


----------



## cutemiauw (Jan 7, 2011)

Enjoy your hauls ladies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I was in London last week and both Mickey C & Cham Pale was already released in Harrods on the 29th (when I went there). Nothing really caught my attention then... and I thought I might be able to get some in Berlin when I'm back. But then I got a nasty cold this week, not really up to doing any makeup stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Might be able to go tomorrow if I'm feeling better, but anyways it's just make up, right?  Hehehe...

  	BTW, I got my UD Naked from HQ Hair a couple of months ago. I was also looking out for it when I was in UK, but there's none to be found. Hope you'll be able to source it!

  	Have a nice weekend everyone...


----------



## MACina (Jan 7, 2011)

cutemiauw....I hope that you are feeling better soon!!!


----------



## bis (Jan 8, 2011)

Get better soon cutemiauw


----------



## Anneri (Jan 8, 2011)

hyazinth said:


> Did you perhaps compare Sure to the regular blushes for a similar one?


  	There were comparison swatches on Temptalia. I think Notable is very similar, and of course my beloved Prim  & Proper from Liberty of London. HPH!

  	Get better soon, citemiauw! I'm ill as well - stomach flu. Reaaaaaallyyyyy lovely, if you know what I mean...


----------



## hyazinth (Jan 8, 2011)

Get well soon cutemiauw "Gute Besserung" 

  	*lol* everyone here is talking so much about the UD Naked palette that I start feeling the urge to look for it too...please anyone stop me!!!


----------



## bis (Jan 8, 2011)

^^^ No, I am not. I am just not feeling all the browns. And I am pretty sure that a lot of people already have a lot of brown eyeshadows, although maybe not in one place. To be honest, I do not nearly wear enough browns to justify it and I hate the glittery eyeshadows of UD.  Did that help?


----------



## cutemiauw (Jan 8, 2011)

Aww thank you for the well wishes MACina, bis, Anneri, and hyazinth 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. And Anneri, I hope you'll recover soon from the stomach flu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I'm feeling much better today, even well enough to go to the MAC store and get Saffron e/s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Although I have to check it twice because MAC seemed to change the product display with substitutes instead of marking it with sold out. Confusing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


  	Actually with the gliterry shadows in UD Naked, only one or two of them has a fallout problem. The rest of it is just buttery smooth. It's a very nice palette to bring when you're travelling since the packaging is less breakable (carton). I like how I can also make a subtle eyes look and a sexy smokey eyes look with this palette... Although that being said, if you have to pay more than the store price, it's not worth it. HTH!


----------



## peachy pink (Jan 8, 2011)

I am excited for Peacocky.  I want top of the posh, though it seems so ...understated, it caught my eye right away.


----------



## hyazinth (Jan 9, 2011)

cutemiauw said:


> Aww thank you for the well wishes MACina, bis, Anneri, and hyazinth
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	You are welcome
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Enjoy Saffron e/s.
  	Btw I heard that Mickey Contractor should come online on 13th.

  	Yup, that helpes as well  Thanks. True, the palette might be good for traveling. But most of the time I end up using my pigments anyway. I even barely use my MAC eyeshadows. So I always take my pigments with me in sample size in a plastic box. That works quite well. So one more point for not getting it. And another for your hint about the price.

  	Conclusion: Thanks to you ladys I feel I can skip it for now. Big thank you bis and cutemiauw


----------



## Chester (Jan 13, 2011)

What do you all think about these high prices for e/s for Mickey Contractor? Holy sunshine! 17 Euro for a Mickey Contractor single e/s is outrageous! And why on earth would I want an eye shadow soo big that I couldn't finish it in two lifetimes? These prices, and what I assume will be even worse for Peacocky and Jeanius, have put me off from hauling majorly. Maybe one or two things if they *really* impress me. What do you think?

  	Chester


----------



## Susanne (Jan 14, 2011)

I will get two items from Wonder Woman and the new lipglass and lipstick from Viva Glam. I have passed all the rest so far in 2011.

  	My next haul then will be Surf Baby I guess.


----------



## s_lost (Jan 14, 2011)

I saw in a blog that Peacocky will be released on Switzerland the 1st February. I guess it will be launched here around that week too.


----------



## Anneri (Jan 15, 2011)

Chester said:


> What do you all think about these high prices for e/s for Mickey Contractor? Holy sunshine! 17 Euro for a Mickey Contractor single e/s is outrageous! And why on earth would I want an eye shadow soo big that I couldn't finish it in two lifetimes? These prices, and what I assume will be even worse for Peacocky and Jeanius, have put me off from hauling majorly. Maybe one or two things if they *really* impress me. What do you think?
> 
> Chester



 	Well, I'm really looking forward to Peacocky. Of course, I'm a bit bummed about the bigger pans - I really can't understand this. I don't need that much amount of product. But that being said, this will be my biggest haul until summer, I guess. For me, it's not only about e/s colours, but about texture as well - and the Peacocky ones sound delicious. I also like it when MAC puts out new textures, I'm alway curious and I like that they're innovative. That being said, the higher prices will hurt me. I wouldn't pay them, though, if the product wouldn't be as promising. For example, I wouldn't shell out that much money for the WW packaging as I feel those products are much more 'normal'

  	Btw, I tested the Benefit cream e/s today. I'll get some when I'm in the UK in March, because Skinny Jeans and Strut are both stunning coulours, the texture is very smooth - thanks for your recs, girls!

  	And can I gush for a second? My wonderful bf got me the new Chanel n/p. *hearts*


----------



## Chester (Jan 16, 2011)

Chester said:


> Well, I'm really looking forward to Peacocky. Of course, I'm a bit bummed about the bigger pans - I really can't understand this. I don't need that much amount of product. But that being said, this will be my biggest haul until summer, I guess. For me, it's not only about e/s colours, but about texture as well - and the Peacocky ones sound delicious. I also like it when MAC puts out new textures, I'm alway curious and I like that they're innovative. That being said, the higher prices will hurt me. I wouldn't pay them, though, if the product wouldn't be as promising. For example, I wouldn't shell out that much money for the WW packaging as I feel those products are much more 'normal'
> 
> Btw, I tested the Benefit cream e/s today. I'll get some when I'm in the UK in March, because Skinny Jeans and Strut are both stunning coulours, the texture is very smooth - thanks for your recs, girls!
> 
> And can I gush for a second? My wonderful bf got me the new Chanel n/p. *hearts*


	I agree with you. Good quality warrants a higher price which is totally fine with me. I'm sure the Peacocky e/s will be worth is. But will the Jeanius eye shadows be? And should the Mickey Contractor eye shadows cost more simply because they are a collaboration with MAC India chiefs and no special packaging? I keep on wondering why MAC couldn't put them into the smaller pans. Unless you need more product to create the same effect as compared to regular eye shadows. But that would not be very nice! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Which Chanel np did he get you? I bought Black Pearl the other day, my first Chanel np. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Chester


----------



## MACina (Jan 16, 2011)

Chester.....all single MAC eyeshadows from the perm are 17 Euro now!

  	Not only the ones from Mickey Contractor Collection.....that is the (new) regular price!


----------



## Anneri (Jan 16, 2011)

Chester, I also got Black Pearl. 
  	I also own Paradoxal which I love more, but BP also is a nice shade - and I LOVE the name and will wear it to the premiere of Pirates of Carrabean (sp?) 4 for sure!


----------



## cutemiauw (Jan 16, 2011)

Yep, all the eyeshadows are 17 Euros now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Gah, this makeup hobby is getting more and more expensive by the minute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 

  	I'm still interested in Peacocky's Mega Metal e/s because of the different textures... and maybe also the lippies. Also going to check the new VG Gaga. That's it I think. No more crazy MAC hauling for me this year, unless I need / ran out of something.

  	Anneri, your bf is so sweet


----------



## bis (Jan 17, 2011)

Wow, when was the last price increase?   Anneri, that's so sweet from your bf to get you Black Pearl. Chester, enjoy your first Chanel polish, they are my fav formula by far


----------



## Anneri (Jan 17, 2011)

bis said:


> Anneri, that's so sweet from your bf to get you Black Pearl.


	Yep, he's a treasure. He even is interested in specktra and from time to time reads posts over my shoulder when I'm online! He always tells me I should start to paint on canvas - 'because you do it so well on your eyes!'
  	And of course, he makes me incredibly happy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Sorry about the gushing on and on and on... sometimes I feel like a teenager during their first love stage. *g*

  	Back on topic: I will have one big haul until summer, and that'll be Peacocky. Quite a difference to last year! Of course, one of the reasons are the high prices, raised prices whenever MAC does something different (VV, WW; Peacocky, the TT shadows) but also because MAC just doesn't deliver it in its later collections. I've such a large stash by now, things are not really unique any longer. I'll be in London in March and plan to stock up on essentials (foundation, perm stuff) - NOT on LE stuff!


----------



## Chester (Jan 17, 2011)

MACina said:


> Chester.....all single MAC eyeshadows from the perm are 17 Euro now!
> 
> Not only the ones from Mickey Contractor Collection.....that is the (new) regular price!


	When did that happen???? 17 for the pots, 13 for the pans. Gaaaah!! I started MAC at 11,50€ per pan! *sigh* This definitely means no major hauling this year, and prob ordering permanent stuff internationally.

  	Anneri, congrats on such a great find of a bf!! I love it when men take an interest in what inspires us women. And Black Pearl sounds like the perfect idea for the new Pirates movie.

  	bis, Chanel is the first polish where I don't have tip wear by the end of the first day. No matter if I use drugstore brands, OPI or China Glaze I always get visible tip wear after 1 to 1.5 days. With Black Pearl I had visible tip wear by the beginning of the third day. The formula is great!! I don't regret shelling out so much money for a single nail polish.

  	Chester


----------



## MACina (Jan 17, 2011)

Chester.....they increased the prices not long ago!

  	I can not remember exactly when it was.....


----------



## bis (Jan 18, 2011)

Anneri, continue gushing  He is such a great guy to gush about and is a great catch. I also have a big stash and things start to look the same after a while.   Chester, if I am not mistaken this is the second price increase in a year. Not sure I like it. Luckily I am only waiting for the Kissable Lipcolours and a Cremeblend blush (Brit Wit, here I come) and then I cannot see a lot I like. I like the idea of WW, but the colours are not very unique and the idea with the big products is nice, but a bit unpractical.  The Chanel polishes are my favorite formula, they basically apply themselves.


----------



## hyazinth (Jan 18, 2011)

You are totally right bis. Anneris boyfriend is really a great catch 
  	@Anneri: So keep telling us about him. It's great you found someone who is making you so happy.

  	My stash is just like yours. I got so much the last year that I feel like there is not much I really would use because I already have some that look almost the same...I especially had that feeling yesterday when I looked at the pics of WW at temptalia.com. Like you say, bis, great idea but nothing very unique in it. So I will most likely skip that collection if there is not a event for it...

  	Do the Chanel polishes dry fast? I never tried them out until now but  from what you are it seems they are worth the money.

  	Oh btw. I just got my first order from maccosmetics.de with the Sur Blush that I wanted to get. I like it very much, it's not to dark for me (which I was a little afraid of)


----------



## Anneri (Jan 19, 2011)

hyazinth said:


> You are totally right bis. Anneris boyfriend is really a great catch
> @Anneri: So keep telling us about him. It's great you found someone who is making you so happy.


	I'm a bit embarrassed now... But I know I'm a very lucky girl. (Which is quite nice after relationship catastrophes en masse!)

  	It's a bit of hit and miss for me with the Chanel polishes. Sometimes they apply like a dream and hold up really well, and sometimes they chip nearly immediately and are a pain in the butt. From the recent ones I own Paradoxal, which I love, and now Black Pearl. I like their uniqueness most of all, and that they're unique in a kinda understated way - they never scream at you 'hey look at me!'.


----------



## Susanne (Jan 19, 2011)

I love Black Pearl!

  	And I will B2M for Angel l/s on Saturday


----------



## bis (Jan 20, 2011)

hyazinth, I have no idea how fast the Chanel polishes dry, I have no patience and I always use a top coat


----------



## Fianna (Jan 24, 2011)

I've called the MAC Counter at Ludwig Beck a few days ago and they told me that Peacocky will be released on the 1st of February.


----------



## Anneri (Jan 26, 2011)

I did the live chat tonight, and the artist also told me that the Peacocky release should be on Tuesday. I'll call monday morning nevertheless - it's MAC, after all... *g*


----------



## bis (Jan 26, 2011)

All ready to go for Peacocky? I won't be able to see any of it next week, but I hope the week after.   What are you girls going to get?


----------



## hyazinth (Jan 26, 2011)

bis said:


> What are you girls going to get?


	I think about getting Dandizette, Tweek me, Mating call, Odalisque, Scandelicious and Exxhibitionist or Whoo me. I'd love to get mor but I can't afford the german prices. I saw at mackarrie.blogspot.com that the eyeshado should be 23€ and the lipcolor 19,50€. That's really expensive...

  	What will you get?


----------



## Susanne (Jan 26, 2011)

I will pass Peacocky - I have sooo many e/s by MAC.... and wait for Wonder Woman


----------



## bis (Jan 27, 2011)

[quote name="hyazinth" url="/forum/thread/108370/release-dates-for-germany/1380#post_2077161"]

	Quote:			Originally Posted by *bis* 



		hyazinth, I have no idea how fast the Chanel polishes dry, I have no patience and I always use a top coat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





	 Okay. i never use top coat to make the polish dry faster. Can't handle that...*clumsy me*



	Quote:			Originally Posted by *bis* 



		All ready to go for Peacocky? I won't be able to see any of it next week, but I hope the week after.

		What are you girls going to get?


	I think about getting Dandizette, Tweek me, Mating call, Odalisque, Scandelicious and Exxhibitionist or Whoo me. I'd love to get mor but I can't afford the german prices. I saw at mackarrie.blogspot.com that the eyeshado should be 23€ and the lipcolor 19,50€. That's really expensive...

	What will you get?

[/quote]  I envy your patience  But the top coat is really easy to apply, I am using the fast dry top coat from Nails Inc.   Wow, I was expecting the prices to me more like the big eyeshadows from TT, but that changes things. On my list are Prance, Dalliance and Unflappable and from the Lipcolours Flaunting It and Scandelicious. Dandizette is a maybe, I will only get it if it is more indigo than blue.  WW looks very boring, so I might get more from Peacocky, especially since a lot of people love the formula. Not sure though.   Btw, when you get your makeup done at an event, do you have to get products from the collection or any products will do?


----------



## cutemiauw (Jan 27, 2011)

bis said:


> I envy your patience But the top coat is really easy to apply, I am using the fast dry top coat from Nails Inc. Wow, I was expecting the prices to me more like the big eyeshadows from TT, but that changes things. On my list are Prance, Dalliance and Unflappable and from the Lipcolours Flaunting It and Scandelicious. Dandizette is a maybe, I will only get it if it is more indigo than blue. WW looks very boring, so I might get more from Peacocky, especially since a lot of people love the formula. Not sure though. *Btw, when you get your makeup done at an event, do you have to get products from the collection or any products will do?*


	Any products will do, in my experience at least. 

  	I'm skipping WW as well... I think I'm over the quads and fancy packaging for now (although I might get the purple mascara). Now for Peacocky, I'm going to get three e/s and 1 lippie. I'm going to choose between: Dalliance, Odalisque, Noir Plum, Tweet Me, and Spectacle of Yourself. Flaunting it or So Vain. Can't wait till next week!


----------



## bis (Jan 27, 2011)

[quote name="cutemiauw" url="/forum/thread/108370/release-dates-for-germany/1380#post_2077403"]

	Quote:			Originally Posted by *bis* 



		I envy your patience But the top coat is really easy to apply, I am using the fast dry top coat from Nails Inc. Wow, I was expecting the prices to me more like the big eyeshadows from TT, but that changes things. On my list are Prance, Dalliance and Unflappable and from the Lipcolours Flaunting It and Scandelicious. Dandizette is a maybe, I will only get it if it is more indigo than blue. WW looks very boring, so I might get more from Peacocky, especially since a lot of people love the formula. Not sure though. *Btw, when you get your makeup done at an event, do you have to get products from the collection or any products will do?*


	Any products will do, in my experience at least. 

	I'm skipping WW as well... I think I'm over the quads and fancy packaging for now (although I might get the purple mascara). Now for Peacocky, I'm going to get three e/s and 1 lippie. I'm going to choose between: Dalliance, Odalisque, Noir Plum, Tweet Me, and Spectacle of Yourself. Flaunting it or So Vain. Can't wait till next week! 
[/quote]  That sounds like a very hard choice


----------



## hyazinth (Jan 27, 2011)

cutemiauw said:


> Any products will do, in my experience at least.
> I'm skipping WW as well... I think I'm over the quads and fancy packaging for now (although I might get the purple mascara). Now for Peacocky, I'm going to get three e/s and 1 lippie. I'm going to choose between: Dalliance, Odalisque, Noir Plum, Tweet Me, and Spectacle of Yourself. Flaunting it or So Vain. Can't wait till next week!



 	 That's right. You can buy anything from the regular things will do as well. You only have to buy items for a certain value. For the Spring Color Collection and VV you had to buy for 30€.

  	I am curious if you can stick to that cutemiauw  I am sure I could not...

  	@Susanne: I will join the other ladys and skip WW. Do you already have a clue what you will get from WW? Anything in particular?


----------



## Anneri (Jan 27, 2011)

I'll splurge on Peacocky and skip WW, Jeanius (apart from one n/p, maybe), Lightfully bright, the Cremeblend blushes for sure, I'm not sure about Sheen Surpreme yet, but if all goes according to plan there's nothing on the menu until Surf Baby for me.

  	Sooooo - I'll very likely get Woo me, Love Peck and Flaunting it, and very likely Dalliance, Unflappable, Ego, Dandizette and Plum Noir. If I love it, maybe one of the brown or bronzey colours as well.
  	I'm sooooooo excited!!!


----------



## cutemiauw (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm usually pretty good in keeping my budget for MU 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Perhaps I'll get the rest two weeks after or the month after anyways 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. So, what do you think of Sexpectations? Do you like it?


----------



## hyazinth (Jan 27, 2011)

Anneri said:


> I'll splurge on Peacocky and skip WW, Jeanius (apart from one n/p, maybe), Lightfully bright, the Cremeblend blushes for sure, I'm not sure about Sheen Surpreme yet, but if all goes according to plan there's nothing on the menu until Surf Baby for me.
> 
> Sooooo - I'll very likely get Woo me, Love Peck and Flaunting it, and very likely Dalliance, Unflappable, Ego, Dandizette and Plum Noir. If I love it, maybe one of the brown or bronzey colours as well.
> I'm sooooooo excited!!!


  	That's a large list. I hope you can get everything you want.
  	I will only be able to go to the counter in the evening but I will call on saturday and have them reserve my must haves.
  	Love peck is really pretty but a little too dark for me. But I think it will look great on you because of your dark hair.

  	Did you see that temptalia put out swatches for WW? The blushes and MES are superlarge! Double size and almost double of the regular size. Who needs that much?

  	I am not even thinking about the other upcoming collections, now you made me wonder. I am off to take a look at Jeanius and Surf Baby now


----------



## Susanne (Jan 28, 2011)

Quote: 	 		 			 
 		 			@Susanne: I will join the other ladys and skip WW. Do you already have a clue what you will get from WW? Anything in particular? 





  	Yes, I want a MSF and the pink blush duo. That's it


----------



## Susanne (Jan 28, 2011)

And I can't wait to get the two new Viva Glam Lady Gaga lippies!


----------



## MACina (Jan 30, 2011)

Susanne.....I am waiting with you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Susanne said:


> And I can't wait to get the two new Viva Glam Lady Gaga lippies!


----------



## cutemiauw (Jan 30, 2011)

Me three!


----------



## hyazinth (Jan 30, 2011)

cutemiauw said:


> Noooo... I think I'm going to be impulsive too this time. Every time I saw the Peacocky forum I always want something extra. Gah, I couldn't decide between the items I wanted . I really hope, based on your wonderful description on Sexpectations, that people here don't catch the hype and the items I couldn't get this month would still be available next month!


  	I keep my fingers crossed for that too.. I'd hate if it sold out fast...and of course I wish you luck that you can manage to get your other wants next next month.

  	Does anybody know if douglas will get peacocky online?


----------



## cutemiauw (Feb 1, 2011)

I went to MAC store earlier today and I got Dalliance, Odalisque, and Tweet Me . I also got Flaunting It lip color. It looks so pretty on my lips 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Most likely will go back for Unflappable. I reviewed it over at Peacocky discussion.

  	Douglas online has it too, some of them already has yellow light. What did you ladies end up getting?


----------



## Anneri (Feb 1, 2011)

I already saw your post in the Peacocky thread, Astrid! Sounds like you had fun testing all the products!
  	For reasons passing understanding my store opens at 11 on weekdays. According to this, I started to work really early today, so that I could pop in during my very early 'lunchbreak'. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	I was their first customer, and it was quite funny, because they had some guys there cleaning the windows while I checked everything out. I applied Flaunting it in the store and loved it. On me, it's a purplish deep pink, not really dusty mauve as MAC claimed, but much fresher. I'd have liked it a bit more greyish purple, but loving it nevertheless. I also got Woo me, which might be my perfect nude. It just looks great. Maybe I need a b/u? (Please talk me out of it!!!)

  	Well, Dalliance is a real no-brainer. Wonderful, unique colour. 'Nuff said. I got Prance because it reminded me of Hypnotizing which I hate because of its poor colour pay-off. Dandizette is a much better Deep Truth, I hope - Deep Truth on my lids is never like its in the pot, so I'm hoping for a true navy blue. Noir Plum - because I'm  Team Purple!!! Lol. Hopefully Unflappable is everything as complex as I wish it to be, it swatched a bit flat, but I think it's beautiful layered over other e/s!

  	And after this haul I came home and ordered Love Peck and Center Stage. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I really wanted to get Ego, but was suddenly not sure any longer if it would suit me. Any thoughts? I nearly never wear green eye mu, but maybe I should branching out?

  	I'm so looking forwar using them tomorrow! I'll wear grey, so maybe it's going to be a look with Prance, Noir Plum, Unflappable and Flaunting it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	i think this is a really outstanding collection for make up lovers!


----------



## cutemiauw (Feb 1, 2011)

Yes! I got the display all to myself! The MUA was busy with other customers so I'm free to try out things on my own . I just didn't swatch the pinks because I'm not much into pinks . Prance is so pretty though!

  	I'm team purple as well, but this time I opt for Tweet Me instead of Noir Plum. I have a feeling I'll have more use of Tweet Me in spring. Hope this was the right decision . The color I can't stop thinking about is Unflappable. It's definitely very pretty plummy brown purple, and I could see the complexity of it on my skin. It would be perfect for a purple smokey eye. Hmm... should I go again tomorrow and get it? 

  	Anneri, did you find some colors not as smooth as the others? I find Odalisque, Noir Plum, Dandizette, and Ego not as smooth and evenly applied. I wasn't sure if it's because of the display or something else?

  	About Ego, on me it's a meh green somehow. I look good in green as a color, but somehow it made me look more serious... and I don't like looking too serious . I don't know how Ego looked like on you, but on some swatches it's really pretty... the angel in me said don't get something you're not sure of for a bigger pan. On the other hand, I got Odalisque, and I don't wear teal that often 

  	I'm also thinking of backuping Flaunting It. But maybe I'll wait a week or so, see if I love it that much still 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Btw, I made two separate purchase because I have 5 Euros vouchers in Douglas for each 30 Euros purchase. Of course I need to maximize the use of it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Anneri (Feb 1, 2011)

Heh! *g*

  	Hm, on Ego, I think you're right - why to get something one isn't sure about? But now I might get Tweet me... I've a sample of Melon pigment lying around here, but I don't use piggies that often... hmmmm...


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 1, 2011)

I see you guys had fun hauling today  I ordered Dalliance, Centre Stage and Paparrazz-She. I skipped the Lip Colours, because I'm picky when it comes to lip product textures, and I can't try these out in person. So I ordered Florabundance lipgloss instead, which has been on my wishlist for a while now. I really regret not ordering Prance, now it's sold out online. Maybe I will order it when the collection is up on the MAC site. Wonder why it isn't up yet, it's almost midnight. Anyway, enjoy your hauls girls. Can't wait to play with the eyeshadows.


----------



## cutemiauw (Feb 2, 2011)

Anneri, for me Tweet Me is prettier than Melon. It looks more like Rubenesque p/p. I didn't like Melon because there's too much gold in it. Also turned out that I didn't like pigments that much either because of the fallouts and I have to be very careful when applying them. Tweet me is the shade I first fall in love with after swatching .

  	Naynadine, so far I personally think the texture of the Lip Colors is wonderful. Not as sticky as lipglosses, and not as drying as MAC lipsticks. After a while it felt like a lip stain on me. But I know how hard it is if you have to order blind. I could never do that either because colors often turned out so different on my skintone, especially lip colors.


----------



## Susanne (Feb 2, 2011)

The new Viva Glam lippies will come out with Wonder Woman in March. Yay!!


----------



## MACina (Feb 2, 2011)

Thank you very much for the information Susanne!!!

  	I am looking soooooooo much forward to the new Lady Gaga Lipstick


----------



## Anneri (Feb 2, 2011)

So I tried the new e/s today (only good thing on a crappy day. Can you imagine that I have a stomach bug AGAIN?! I'm literally sick of it and not being able to eat!) and honestly, I've NEVER tried something better. They are marvellous. I did a look with Prance, Noir Plum and Unflappable and it's gorgeous, shimmery, smooth. They blend like a dream and you're able to build them up so that you'll reach the true colour it shows in the pan.

  	My bf wants to cheer me up tonight, so I guess he'll bring me a little black bag! (I hinted at Tweet me. *g* Let's hope he too the hint!)

  	Astrid (I forgot to answer your question, sorry!), in the store I thought that Noir Plum and Unflappable swatched poorer than the others, but today, when I used them, I found that not to be the case. Ego and Dandizette were totally fine in the display.

  	Sadly, I love the feeling of the lipcolours on my lips, but they last about two hours on me - which is disappointing. But I love the colours!

  	Enjoy your haul(s), ladies!


----------



## cutemiauw (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh no, not the stomach bug again, Anneri 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Hope you'll feel better soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

  	Good to know with the mega metal texture! Hmm... Should I get Noir Plum and Unflappable too? Seemed like I want all the eyeshadows from this collection now.
  	Btw, I tried Odalisque today, and even though I didn't think the look work well enough (yet- I'm not used to using teal colors), the color was just very pretty. Very nice indeed .

  	I'm also thinking in getting another lipcolor... probably I'll try Super. I'm loving the texture of it. No hair sticking to the lips. Stickiness sucks when you're wearing glasses and it's windy outside 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

  	maccosmetics.de has the collection up now. I'm using every possible restraint not to get anymore of them.... There's a film festival coming up in Berlin and I want to watch some movies too 

  	Enjoy your hauls and have fun playing with them


----------



## Chester (Feb 3, 2011)

Wow, you all seem to enjoy your hauls, ladies! I went to the MAC counter yesterday and got Dalliance, Prance and Tweet Me. I liked Ego but decided against it since I don't wear green e/s that much. Same with Odalisque. And I skipped Mating Call, Sexpectations and the other purple e/s. I already have so many like-wise colors. No need to shell out the extra cash.

  	I'm not sure if I really like Dalliance. It's more greenish grey than I imagined. The color looks a bit dull on my eyes, I think it makes me look tired, despite the metallic finish. What are your experiences with Dalliance?

  	Chester


----------



## cutemiauw (Feb 3, 2011)

Chester, I wore Dalliance all over the lids today. It was a nice color, but I'm not (yet) so crazy about it either. On my complexion it suited well, and I couldn't see the green after I applied it. It's more of a pale gold sheen... I was afraid it's too pale, but it's not.

  	Btw, I went back for a second haul. I was going to wait until next month, but I panicked when I saw them gone so fast on Douglas. I got Unflappable & Super. I think I'm done hauling now for a little while.


----------



## Susanne (Feb 3, 2011)

I did B2M for Angel today! And skipped Peacocky. I look forward to March!


----------



## Anneri (Feb 3, 2011)

Strangely, I loved Dalliance most of the e/s - in theory, so to speak. Now that I have it, I don't really now what to wear with it. I don't want to pair it with green - any other suggestions?


----------



## cutemiauw (Feb 4, 2011)

Enjoy your new lippy, Suzanne!

  	I think I'm skipping March collection except for VG Gaga II, if the shade looked alright on me. Sadly, none of the upcoming collections appeals to me. Well, actually it's good. My wallet needs a breather.

  	Now, I thought I'm done with Peacocky, but Spectacle of Yourself & Noir Plum are still calling my name. I just love the texture of them! I hope it'll still be available next month even though the MUA at Douglas said they are only available until the end of February :/.

  	Dalliance has the most wonderful texture! I'm going to try pairing it up with Odalisque today. It's weekend, it's dark, time for bolder looks


----------



## bis (Feb 4, 2011)

Ahh, this is torture, I still need to wait until next week to look at Peacocky, cannot wait to try the lip colours. You make them all sounds so great.  Enjoy your new goodies   Astrid, if you are skipping the next collections anyways and you like the Peacocky colours and know you will get a lot of use out of them, why not?


----------



## cutemiauw (Feb 4, 2011)

Bis: because my wallet is screaming "it's only the beginning of the month and you've spent that much?" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I try to restrain at least for a week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , also to be sure I'm really loving the formula and not just the excitement of having a new product. Other than that, no other reason to hold back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .
  	Let us know what are your thoughts on this collection


----------



## Chester (Feb 5, 2011)

@ cutemiauw and Anneri:
  	I agree. It's quite pale. Yesterday I wore Dalliance on the lid with Tweet Me in the crease. Now, the crease had almost no accent unless you count the gold sheen but at least Dalliance had lost that greenish tint. It was a lovely metallic pale gold.
  	I have the theory that cool-toned colors like green and grey will emphasize the greenish cast in Dalliance, and warmer colors will make it more golden.

  	@Susanne:
  	Enjoy Angel!

  	@bis:
  	We don't want to torture you! We're just hinting at the good stuff. 
  	I hope that everything you want is still there next week.

  	Chester


----------



## bis (Feb 5, 2011)

cutemiauw, you are right, spending all the money at once it not really a very sensible thing to do  So maybe you can try them out some more and see if it's the formula and not just because they are new?   Thanks for the hints, Chester  I cannot wait for the new lip colours. I asked my counter to hold some things, so I hope it worked. If not, well, I am pretty sure the world will continue moving   The sun is out, we might see a spring after all. Hope you are feeling better Anneri.


----------



## Anneri (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm still ill and going to see the doc tomorrow morning. Really, it's getting on my nerves - I've been ill for all of 2011 until now. Isn't that great?!

  	In other words, I got Tweet me. But: We're not getting on very well - yesterday I tried a look with Tweet me, Antiqued and Center Stage, and Antiqued on TM was a muddy mess (and strangely nearly the same colour as CS. Huh?). I found TM not very vibrant - maybe I really like Melon better? Idk.
  	Today I wore TM again, this time with a soft brown in the crease and Showstopper in the outer V and it was alright, I suppose. But then my bf came and had a look (he's quite good at judging my MU) and commented on the poor blending! And it was true - apart from the other mega metals, I had really blending issues with TM. It's always such a bother to give back used products, so maybe it'll just go to the clearance bin.

  	Now I'm unsure - should I still get Paparrazz-she? I think it could be a good colour for hazel eyes - and it would def. be unique in my collection!


----------



## cutemiauw (Feb 7, 2011)

@Chester:
  	you could be right on. I'm going to test wearing Dalliance with some purples and see where it'll take me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	@bis:
  	yep, that's what I thought... and it's not like I didn't have any eyeshadow besides the mega metal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Also last Saturday I found a nice shirt dress from Hallhuber at 50% off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

  	@Anneri: 
  	Oh dear that sucks with being ill. Hope the visit to the doc will make it all better soon!
  	Also, sorry to hear your experience with Tweet Me. I didn't have a problem with it. I used UDPP underneath it, patted the eyeshadow on my lid. But perhaps it's my skin color that made TM's color quite forgiving when it's not superbly blended... I don't know.
  	I've heard a lot of people praising Papparaz-she. If you like it, get it! I think it's a lovely shade of orange from what I've seen from the FOTDs.


----------



## Anneri (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks for all the wishes, girls! I'm really quite ill, and will stay at home for the whole week. I'm quite weak because my body apparently don't want to process food. It really really really sucks!!!

  	Because I'm online nearly all the time now, online shopping is really tempting - and dangerous... ;-) I'll very likely order at Douglas today. *g* And some n/ps in the US...


----------



## hyazinth (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi Ladys, great that you all enjoy your Peacocky hauls so much  I was so busy that I could not write anything here and I even did not get around to test my haul jet.

  	I got: Flaunting it, Super, Whoo me, Exxhibitionist, Dandizette, Mating Call, Prance, Odalisque, Tweek me, so far..



Anneri said:


> Thanks for all the wishes, girls! I'm really quite ill, and will stay at home for the whole week. I'm quite weak because my body apparently don't want to process food. It really really really sucks!!!
> 
> Because I'm online nearly all the time now, online shopping is really tempting - and dangerous... ;-) I'll very likely order at Douglas today. *g* And some n/ps in the US...


  	Oh that's so bad. How are you felling sweetie? Any better now? Hope you recover soon.
  	Did you order at douglas again? *just curious* I know what you mean, to much time for looking around online can be really bad for the wallet, especially with such a great MAC collection around.

  	Oh and I almost forgot to write...there will be Events for the Wonderwoman Collection. Have you heard about that jet? In munich it will be at Ludwig Beck from 21.2. till 5.3. just got that info trough the mac newsletter. I think the Events will be in other citys too then...
  	Anyone going?


----------



## fieran (Feb 11, 2011)

Anneri said:


> Strangely, I loved Dalliance most of the e/s - in theory, so to speak. Now that I have it, I don't really now what to wear with it. I don't want to pair it with green - any other suggestions?



 	What about blue? Maybe something like Deep Truth, Dandizette or similar? Even chocolate brown or a coffee brown colour might go really well with it.


----------



## fieran (Feb 11, 2011)

Susanne said:


> I did B2M for Angel today! And skipped Peacocky. I look forward to March!



 	Hi Sussanne, I leave for Berlin today and was wondering where do you B2M? Mac PRO store or elsewhere?

  	Thanks!


----------



## cutemiauw (Feb 11, 2011)

fieran said:


> Hi Sussanne, I leave for Berlin today and was wondering where do you B2M? Mac PRO store or elsewhere?
> 
> Thanks!


  	The PRO store would be your best bet. The area around it is also nice for shopping and hanging out at cafes, so it's a win win . Enjoy Berlin!


----------



## Anneri (Feb 12, 2011)

Today I had an invitation for the preview event in FFM in my mail!

  	MAC's really funny though - I'm zero interested in Wonder Woman, but I get an invitation, but for all really anticipated collections like TT or VV? Nope. I've been registered for so long, but nothing. This is the first time, actually!


----------



## cutemiauw (Feb 12, 2011)

Anneri, maybe they actually know you have zero interest, hence the temptation card 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Btw, when will WW be released in Germany? 1st of March? I need to get whatever items I want from Peacocky before then


----------



## Anneri (Feb 12, 2011)

Sounds quite right to me, Astrid! Elegant did *nearly* enable me to get Spitfire - we'll see! *g*

  	Nevertheless, I quite like those events - I find them funny. My invitation is for the 24th, I think the official release date is again the 1st?

  	My hauling from Peacocky is now over - I guess!!!


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Feb 12, 2011)

WW, Cremeblends, Gaga, Jeanius and... I am misssing something.....there are five march collections.... they will all be reliesed in Skandinavia on marhc 8th. Isn't it about the same in Germany usually?


----------



## cutemiauw (Feb 12, 2011)

Well then, have fun at the event Anneri 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.... and let us know your haul(s) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
  	Btw, what do you think about P-S? Playing with Taj Mahal the other day tempted me real bad (as you see in the Peacocky thread).

  	@Katjamo: wow 5 collections? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Then again Gaga is a small one... But still... MAC is really pushing it with their LEs.

  	@Susanne: Loving your new profile pic!! You look very pretty


----------



## hyazinth (Feb 12, 2011)

Anneri said:


> Sounds quite right to me, Astrid! Elegant did *nearly* enable me to get Spitfire - we'll see! *g*
> 
> Nevertheless, I quite like those events - I find them funny. My invitation is for the 24th, I think the official release date is again the 1st?
> 
> My hauling from Peacocky is now over - I guess!!!


	That's great. I've been registered for a while now too but never got an invitation so far  Have fun there.
  	Oh, and in munich there will be the event for ww starting 21st of february....I don't know about the official releasedate though...


----------



## bis (Feb 13, 2011)

Well, I finally saw Peacocky and believe it or not, I was still wowed. The shadows apply buttersweet and make my other eyeshadows go on like chalk.  And the lipcolours are great   I thought for WW the release date was the 1/3? I think I will cave and get Spitfire. Enjoy your events  Anneri, I think they know you are not tempted by WW and want to make sure you rethink that  Are you feeling better?


----------



## Anneri (Feb 13, 2011)

OMG, MAC is enabling me! lol

  	No, I'm not better. :-(

  	Tomorrow I'll be seeing a specialist - a gastroenterologist. We'll see. In the meantime, I'm really concerned about my job - they don't appreciate long absences very much. And of course, I'm also concerned about my health - no normal stomach bug lasts that long!

  	Thank you for asking!

  	And of course, I'm happy to see you like Peacocky. It really is fabulous!


----------



## cutemiauw (Feb 13, 2011)

Oh no, Anneri, I'm sending you more healing thoughts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. How long have you been absent from work? Then again, what can you do if you're ill... your health is more important! 

  	Bis, did you get anything from Peacocky?

  	Darling hubs was so nice today, he treated me to Papparaz-she and Spectacle of Yourself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I think now I'm totally done with this collection


----------



## Chester (Feb 14, 2011)

Anneri, I hope you feel better soon! I agree with cutemiauw, your health is more important (although a job is important as well, what with the economy).

  	Wow ladies, everyone got so many things from Peacocky! Enjoy your hauls!! I'm fine with the 3 shadows I got. No Peacocky lemming for me. And thankfully no want-want feeling for WW, Gaga II and Jeanius.  I'm more interested in my stash of neutral perms at the moment.

  	Chester


----------



## bis (Feb 14, 2011)

Anneri, take care of yourself, getting better is the most important thing and the better you take care of yourself, the sooner you can go back to work.  Yes, I did get some things from Peacocky: Dandizette (amazingly smooth blue), Prance, Unflappable and Mating Call. From the lipcolours I got Woo Me, Scandelicious  and Flaunting It  I might get some more of the lip colours, but I wanted to try them out first. Like Chester said, the eyeshadows are not super special, but they are sooo smooth, I swear since I have them my other eyeshadows have no payoff any more   Astrid, do you like Paparazz-she and SoY?


----------



## cutemiauw (Feb 15, 2011)

Chester, I never got this feeling with other collections... This is my first (and probably last) big haul for MAC. I didn't have that much stuff yet, just starting this hobby 1.5 years ago . So I find everything is great since I don't have this or that color yet! Maybe I'll think differently if I have dupes in my collection .

  	Bis, I adore Paparrazz-she 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. It's the perfect orange on my lids. SoY was nice, I didn't have any similar color, so it's great... but I have a feeling it's not that unique. Also, SoY and P-S are the perfect combination for me. Very easy to work with my skintone. Kinda instantly pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

  	I'm loving all my hauls so far. I find the Kissable lipcolors a little bit drying though. Eh, I mean it doesn't hold moisture as good as lipglosses. But anyhow I find my skin got very dry lately (damn winter, please be spring soon!)


----------



## Chester (Feb 15, 2011)

@bis:
  	Yes, they are so incredibly smooth it's a dream to apply them. That's why I don't regret to shell out 60 Euro for them. Just don't remind me how many regulars this money could have bought me LOL

  	@cutemiauw:
  	I know this feelng, trust me. Fabulous Felines and Spring Color Forecast were the worst for me. But right now my focus is slightly blurred by the blingy bling of nail polish, all that OPI Texas and Pirates of the Caribbean goodness, and BB Couture Wild West and Essie French Affair and China Glaze Rodeo and Retro and and and...  I'm more than content with small MAC hauls and lippie here and there.

  	@Anneri:
  	How are you? Getting better?

  	Chester


----------



## cutemiauw (Feb 16, 2011)

Chester: have fun with your nail polishes!! I'm not much into n/p since I'm very careless with my fingernails 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

  	I think I'm also done with eyeshadows for a while. Between my Naked Palette and Peacocky haul, I have a long way to go until I ran out of something 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Also I don't think any of the next collections interest me at all... maybe a lippie or eyeliner would still creep up to my shopping basket.

  	Btw, I'm suspecting I have allergic reaction to the Pearlglide liners. Seemed like my eyes got a little red everytime I wear them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## bis (Feb 16, 2011)

@Chester :lol: I won't remind you if you will not remind me   @cutemiauw, Paparazzi-she is really smooth, but not really my colour. Glad you like it   @Anneri, are you feeling better?


----------



## Anneri (Feb 16, 2011)

It was my first day back at the office today. I'm better, but still not well. But the gastroenterologist said that it really way a virus - albeit a very strong one.

  	Chester, I'm with you on the OPI collections! Pirates! Wooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111111111111
  	I just ordered some CG from the recent collection and one OPI Burlesque n/p (and the Formidable dupe from Orly). Looking forward to it!


----------



## bis (Feb 16, 2011)

OPI has Pirates? How did I miss that? Is that the summer collection?  Anneri, great to hear you are feeling better, hope you are yourself again real soon.


----------



## Anneri (Feb 16, 2011)

Have a look here: http://www.just-nice-things.co.uk/2011/02/11/opi-pirates-of-the-caribbean/
  	I think it will come out in May?


----------



## bis (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks for the link, Anneri. I like the collection a lot, too bad OPIs are not really that great on me, they chip superfast. But I might get the moudly green anyways, I love the movies


----------



## Chester (Feb 16, 2011)

@ bis: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I won't remind you (or me). Pinky swear!

  	@cutemiauw: Oh noes! I love my pearlglide liners. Can't imagine life without them. I hope it goes away and you can still use them. Instead, I had a pretty bad reaction to the superslick liners, probably due to superslick liners + false lash glue + bad weather + no sleep + 2 concert days in a row. Bad combo, really. I had to go barefaced for three days until my stupid eyes stopped watering non-stop.

  	@Anneri: I'm glad to read you're getting better!!

  	OPI Pirates had me disappointed. They could have done that so much better. At least the murky green and the grey green are pretty unique! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What do you think about the silver shatter? The concept seems... off... to me. I was at my Douglas store last weekend and swatched every Isadora crackle np's they had and black is still the one that looked best. I think I *might* get the silver one but it won't knock the black OPI shatter off its throne.

  	Chester


----------



## bis (Feb 17, 2011)

^^^ :lol:  Btw, China Glaze also has a shatter polish collection out. And I know what you mean, I get the concept of black shatter, but the coloured ones? Not sure about them.


----------



## Susanne (Feb 17, 2011)

Katjamo said:


> *WW, Cremeblends, Gaga, Jeanius and*... I am misssing something.....there are five march collections.... they will all be reliesed in Skandinavia on marhc 8th. Isn't it about the same in Germany usually?


	Future Face!

  	But Jeanius will be released in April here as far as I know.


----------



## Chester (Feb 18, 2011)

I saw swatch pics of the them. They looked sort of interesting but not enough to grab my attention.


----------



## Susanne (Feb 19, 2011)

I don't like all these shatter nail polishes....


----------



## hyazinth (Feb 19, 2011)

Chester said:


> @ bis:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Hmm, I am not so much for the shatter np but the silver one does indeed look nice over the opi pirates colors.


----------



## cutemiauw (Feb 19, 2011)

@Chester: I know! I love my pearlglides too. I'm so sad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I'm still trying what if I didn't put it too close with my waterline... and maybe after winter my eyes will be less dry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. The next best thing would be the Urban Decay 24/7. If only they exist here.

  	@hyazinth: I don't use any lipliner with Flaunting It. It works rather well for me, I think. Oh I love Super too! Such an easy color to use for everyday use 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

  	The only thing I'm curious about is the new VG Gaga lippie. From the swatches it could be a hit or miss for me. My initial guess would be a miss though... nevertheless I'm curious and I'd like to try it . 

  	BTW, there will be an event for WW in KaDeWe Berlin, from 7-13 March. I'm always tempted for such events, but I guess it's important for the hubs that I shall show him some MAC restraints 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	.

  	Hope you ladies had a nice weekend!

  	Astrid


----------



## bis (Feb 20, 2011)

@hyazinth, Super was sold out, so I did not get it. Maybe I am still able to find it in duty free  For the lipcolours so far I have not been using a lip liner, they stay very well but w/o one. Lush-n-Lilac looks like a good match, but I think this one was le. Magenta is way too light and Plum Royale looks to red. :dunno:  Have you ever tried one of those transparent lip liners? Do they work?  @cutemiauw, yay for MAC restraint  Although I decided to look at WW Spitfire, this kind of colour is always great on me and easy to wear as my lips have a purple cast to them. So I might cave and get it, it's a Satin too. I need some more sensible makeup


----------



## hyazinth (Feb 20, 2011)

@cutemiauw: Exactly the perfect everyday color, I totaly agree 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	I can understand the temptation, the events are really great, but to keep it something special it is just right to go only to every other event.. But I am going since a friend I introduced to MAC wanted to go but not alone. Otherwise I would have skiped as well.


  	@bis: No, haven't tried one of those transparent liners jet. Thanks for the tip, sounds good. I unluckily need a liner with the lipcolors because otherwise they don't stay where they should 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Its the same with glosses for me...
  	If you are interested in Super, douglas.de still has it.


----------



## bis (Feb 20, 2011)

@hyazinth, Temptress :getyou:  I will try and see if I can get it in the Duty Free, price is nicer   Let me know if you tried the transparent liner. Btw, have you tried a liner that is close to your lip colour? That might work as well.


----------



## Chester (Feb 21, 2011)

hyazinth, there is a silver crackle top coat by p2. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I got mine at dm drugstore. In comparison to OPI Black Shatter it's thinner and more watery but I got the hang of it pretty easily, I'd say within trying it on four nails. Well worth looking into if you're instered in the silver shatter.

  	So know that I have a black and a silver crackle I want a golden crackle as well. No more green, and yellow and white - just plain colors puleeease! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Chester


----------



## cutemiauw (Feb 21, 2011)

@hyazinth: oooh that's dangerous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, you might end up getting more stuff . My other reason for not going is because I wasn't interested in WW. I think it's also better to go for something I'm really excited about. 

  	@bis: how much are they in dutyfree? Last time I was in dutyfree, it was Gatwick, and they didn't have much stuff IMO.

  	On another note, I just purchased a lipglass from allcosmeticswholesale.com. I just saw they have Queen Bee lipglass which was my favorite lipglass ever and couldn't find anything similar to it.


----------



## hyazinth (Feb 21, 2011)

@bis: *lol* So sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  Hope you can get it at the duty free. How much cheaper is it there?
  	The liner in my lipcolor (soar) is not working. I will try to get a transparent later, or maybe ask at the event today and get one that goes with flaunting it.

  	@bis + cutemiauw: How does that duty free shopping work? I am going to London (Gatwick Airport) Match 2nd. Maybe I can save a few bugs there?!

  	@Chester: Thanks for the tip, maybe the p2 silver crackle is worth a try since it is not expensive. I think it beeing thinner might be good. Then you can still see the color under it a little more.

  	@cutemiauw: Right, it will be a temptation, but I am positive I can resist because I am not that interested in anything. Maybe I can get the liner I need for flaunting it. The appointment is today 17.00 o'clock. Let's hope for the best. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	The trip to London will be my first, I am so excited
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Do you have any tips for me? 
  	Can I get the Ben Nye empty palette enywhere? Also I'd like to get some nice clothes like dresses or jeans. Is Bicester Outlet store worth a trip?


----------



## cutemiauw (Feb 21, 2011)

@hyazinth: oooh have fun then! Please let us know what you thought of the collection . And: a little temptation here and there never hurt anyone .

  	Which Gatwick airport will you be at? I was at the South Terminal. MAC counter there was small and they didn't have a complete collection. I was looking for blot powder and brushes... they didn't have it . 
  	One thing I regret not buying there was the Chloe perfume. It turned out to be almost half the price than what I'd have to pay here >.<


----------



## bis (Feb 21, 2011)

@hyazinth, cutemiauw: I will be at Heathrow and they have a full counter there, but atm I have no idea how much they will be. They should be cheaper than here, since the UK price is better and if they are really minus tax it should become a lot nicer   hyazinth, have fun looking at the WW and the event. Cannot wait for your feedback  Enjoy London when you go. I must admit I do not know a lot of the sights as I am mostly there on business. It's a shame how many cities I just know the airport and an office of.   Chester, is the silver crackle p2 polish LE or part of the permanent line? I never manage to get something from them so I stopped even trying. Most of the drug store stuff is overrated anyways (at least to me).   Btw, if you girls want me to get you something, just let me know.


----------



## Chester (Feb 21, 2011)

@bis: I think it came out LE but went perm after that. It had it's own little spot in the big perm display. And don't get me started on drugstore hype. Nope. Not going there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	@hyazinth: Sorry, no tips here. Last time I went to London was, eek, 8 years ago. We went by ferry and I wasn't even remotely interested in make up back then. Anyways, have a safe journey! And haul like there's no tomorrow! 

  	Chester


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 22, 2011)

^^the P2 crackling polishes are permanent. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And there also will be a gold one coming out in the permanent line as well, next month I think. I have the silver one, and really like it. essence will have some too btw, a white and a black one. I'm not a huge drugstore brand fan, but the crackle polishes are just as good as China Glaze or OPIs I think.


----------



## bis (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks for the info Naynadine, so I might get a cheap black one from the drug store. I have a feeling that I will be using a crackle top coat not too often...


----------



## cutemiauw (Feb 22, 2011)

@hyazinth: I was in London last new year . Went makeup shopping at Harrods and Selfridges (for NARS). Harrods is nice because you could ask to pay in Euros, which is nice if your credit card charges extra for the conversion (mine does). If you like Shakespeare, do visit the Shakespeare's Globe and watch a play there. It's lovely . I also like Tate Modern museum next to it. 

  	@bis: thank you for your offer, I might going to take you up for it since I'm planning to buy 219 and 187 brush. I checked the price already on mac uk and it's already a considerable difference 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I wonder why I didn't think of it when I was there... Depends on when you're going though... I'm a bit short on funds this month because of my Peacocky haul


----------



## hyazinth (Feb 22, 2011)

@cutemiauw: Thanks for the tips, those sound good. Yes I like Shakespeare, so I will put this on the to do list 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	@Naynadine: Good to know that the crackles are permanent no hurry to get them then.

  	@bis: Thanks for offering to buy thing for us. That's so sweet of you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	So now on to the Wonder Woman Event yesterday:
  	It was really fun like the other 2 Events I have been to so far. When I arrived there were not so many people but I think that is normal for the 1st day (I always go on 1st or 2nd day so I can't really say if there are more people later in the week) But I like it when it is quiet.
  	The appointment was with my favourite MA Natasha (she will be in Berlin for the event too btw.). She always does a awsome job (see new profile pic in a minute) 
  	I decided to try the green e/s palette and Mighty Aphrodite blush in combination with Marquise'd lipstick. I love the green smokey eye look that Natasha created. Along with the green palette she used Soft Ocre Paintpot for base, liner Tealo and Minted (lower inner lid line) and False Lash mascara. Lipliner for Marquise'd was Stone. I was really surprised that Mighty Aprodite looked good on me. I need to use Marquise'd with a lipbase otherwise my lipcolor will shine through too much. It is a beautiful color but in my opinion a little to streaky (don't know it that is the right word but I mean that it emphaizes the creases on the lips a little). I loved the combination with stone lipliner and the gloss Emancipation though. The lippies Spitfire and Heroine looked nice too but I did not try those. The glosses and Mineralize trios are really big, true supersize I was amazed. The glosses have this really big tip which makes it difficult to pull out. I almost got something on my trousers when Natasha opened it. Not so fantastic to spill some everytime you open it and maybe ruin your clothes...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






  	Prices are:
  	Mineralize Trio: 34€
  	Blush Duo: 25€
  	Lipstick: 19€
  	NP: 14€
  	The special packaging increasses the price by 1€ per item. But I don't think it is worth it. For example the Mineralize trio does not even have a mirror (could not hurt to gave on in there I think), the blushes have one though, or the red lid on the lippie does not feel as hard as the usual packaging. And I feel the color combination red/blue/gold is still a bit weired because the red is more of a neon red. I'd liked it if it was a little darker..
  	I generally think about the collection that it is all in all nice but it did not rise this "want want" feeling in me. I belive a lot of things are dupable. Good for my wallet though. I got Mighty Aphrodite, Marquise'd and the Red nailpolish Obey me. I did not get the green quad although I liked the look. I don't know if I will use it much and I think I already have some similar shades (still have to check that though). So enough for now about my impressions.


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 22, 2011)

@hyazinth You look great in your profile pic  How would you say is the pigmentation of Mighty Aphrodite? I heard some people find that it swatches poorly.
  	I wanted to get that blush, but now I'm really unsure, and I have to order online ,as always. My list was: Pink Powder, Mighty Aphrodite, Marquise D' and the blue nail polish, but I might end up ordering just PP and Marquise D'. I kinda lost interest in this collection a little bit. With all the great collections coming out in the next months, I'll rather save up for those.

  	Does anyone know the price for the Sheen Supreme l/s yet? I read they will be 23 Euro each, but that sounds quite expensive.


----------



## cutemiauw (Feb 23, 2011)

Sounds like you had a great time, hyazinth. I love your new profile picture . Even prettier than before 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Thanks a lot for your review . Hope you enjoyed your haul .

  	Good to know there's not so much madness with this collection. I remember during VV, some people already waited outside!


----------



## hyazinth (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks for the compliments, ladys.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	@ Naynadine: Mighty Aprodite is not heavy pigmented that's right. And swatches will be rather light because of that. But for me that is not negative because I rather aply a 2nd time than getting to much on my cheeks and go trough the trouble of having to get that off again. For me it's easier to use that way. If that's okay for you as well I'd still recommend it if you don't have any similar shades yet. Hope that helps.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I don't know prices for the sheen supreme l/s sorry. I agree with you 23€ sounds too much...

  	@cutemiauw: Yes not much of a hype to be seen for now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Although the MA said that they have a lot of preordes. Waiting outside for store opening, people really do that for make up? Amazing...


----------



## bis (Feb 23, 2011)

hyazinth, love your avatar picture! The great really suits  you and I love your new hair. You were really strong to leave the eyeshadows there. I love Tealo liner, but I would have never used it with greens like the one in the quad. Great to hear MA is sheer, I hate to be careful at 6am to apply blush, so I only use the safe ones. How did you like the new mascara?  Thanks for the hint about the glosses, I heard it before but never thought the stuff could end up on me. Well, really a forward thinker, me   cutemiauw, I am going this week, but once in a while I make it back there, so if you are patient, we can find a way.   Naynadine, no idea about the price for the new lipsticks, but I would say 23Euros is a bit steep. Normal lipsticks are 18 and the Pro Longwear 20, so 23 for somethings more sheer? Hope not.


----------



## Anneri (Feb 23, 2011)

Hyazinth, you look lovely in your new pic. Your smile is really radiant!

  	I'm at the event in FFM tomorrow evening and don't still know what to get yet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm pretty clueless, even moreso because I already own Marquise d', which I really like and would have gotten. Additionally I've to take my massive Peacocky haul into account and, well, I got a new Furla bag last Saturday. Its price was reduced and I'm weak when it comes to Furla! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	This could be an event where I walk away empty-handed... *gasp*. Spitfire which attracted me is quite close to Petals & Peacocks which doesn't suit me that well and requires some work, and even though the international girls rave about the blushes, I've more blushes than I'll ever need, they are expansive and own Band of Roses... Decisions, decisions!

  	@hyazinth, if you have any specific London questions, ask me - I'm normally there once or twice a year.


----------



## bis (Feb 23, 2011)

^^ Enjoy your event Anneri.  I know what you  mean about the collection. I might get Emancipation as it looks like Sugar Trance and it really worked well on me as a nude, although ST was sticky as hell, and Spitfire (what can I do, it's a satin). If you are not feeling the collection, walk away. Hope you can do it, I always get suckered into buying something as those events.  There will be other collections that I will like more. At least that's what I am telling myself.   How do you lipe Marquise d'? Is it a good nude?


----------



## hyazinth (Feb 24, 2011)

@ bis: Thanks for your compliments 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I decided to get the new hair cut on a whim. I need that from time to time...
  	I really liked the look the MA did with the green quad but it still wasn't enough to make me buy it, luckily. Me too, I would not have combined Tealo,  rather Tarnish, that way, I was really surprised, it works. Maybe it is worth a try for you too and see if you like it?
  	The mascaras did have nice colors, expecially the blue one was nice. My MA applied it on the under lashes as highlight and it looked nice. I already own  new hue, which is kind of a aubergine otherwise I would have gotten the purple. The texture is definitely better than the texture of the zoom lash new hue which really disappointed me.
  	Oh, btw. I got the transparent lip liner you recommended, one from Arteco, and it works very well with the peacocky lipcolors.

  	@cutemiauw: I will also be at south terminal at gatwick. But I hope there will be more items when I arrive. I am not particulary looking for anything. But you got me thinking about getting brushes in London as well. I always wanted the foundation brush (don't remember the nr at the moment).
  	But I am still not sure if it is really "duty free"?! I thought that only applies for internattional flights? Or am I wrong?

  	@ Anneri: Thanks for the compliments 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enjoy the Event and let us know how you liked it. *lol* I can't imagine the way the MA there will look if you really don't get anything. But I'd also say iy there is nothing you really like safe the money for the upcoming collections.
  	Right, Furla bags are great. I always wanted one of those. What kind did you get?
  	Thanks for letting me ask about London  Do you have a Oyster card for the puplic transports? If so what do I need to get it and where can I get it?
  	And back to cosmetics: Do you know a place where I can find the Ben Nye empty palette? I found a address:  
http://www.screenface.com/Contact.asp Have you been there?
  	I won't buy anymore cosmetics here in germany until after my trip to London. I am curious, what I can find there...


----------



## Anneri (Feb 24, 2011)

I LOVE Marquise d'! For, me, it's not a real nude, but a very light peach.

  	The event was quite fun. Very packed, as always, BUT: I didn't buy anything! At least not from WW... Spitfire is nice, but I'm sure it can be duped. Petals & Peacocks is very similar, but brighter. The colours of everything are not really unique, and the prices are ridiculous. I liked the green quad, but again - it can be duped.
  	The funny thing was that a lot of people were standing around the Peacocky display, and a girl in the queue before me bought about half a dozen shades. And I - well, because I liked the green pallette, I bought Ego and scored the last one! Thought about Exxibitionist, but that's really close to the Cyndis, so I passed again.

  	The event was quite similar to the American ones - even the same cocktails! They also had a model (blonde!) dressed as Wonder Woman who snapped people's pics that were turned into a comic strip. Pretty cool, but I didn't feel like being photogrphed - I came to the store after an 11-hour-workday, so I felt (and looked) quite dead...

  	I hope to vacation at San Francisco in autumn, and maybe I'll see some things at a CCO - then I's get a gloss, Spitfire and maybe one or two of the mascaras and back up Marquise. I didn't like the blushes and MSF very much, and the bags and brush sets look tacky - imho!

  	I'm rambling... off to bed...

  	Edit: @Hyazinth: things you buy at the airport in the UK are still *with* taxes, not really 'duty free'. I don't know the shop in Notting Hill you found, but NH is fun anyway - I'd say have a try! I always buy Urban Decay when I'm in London, and Boots or Superdrug (dm-Äquivalent) are also fun. Go to Covent Garden, love it there - there's a Lush as well there. Harrods is also fun for a first time visitor, the MAC counter is impressive. I also love the huge bookstores, Waterstones for example, hate Topshop with a passion but love Monsoon, Accessorize, fish & chips, the supermarkets (tea! Winegums! salt & vinegar crisps). Pret a manger is excellent when you want a quick snack, and it's virtually everywhere. Also: take a walk along the Thames: start at the Tower (but on the other riverside) and walk along until you reach the London Eye. Which is fun to ride, too! Especially when the sun sets. Also, take a walk in St. James Park, from Buckingham Palace to the horse guards.
  	Now I'm rambling about London... and now REALLY off to bed! (PN me if you have any aditional questions!)
  	For the Oyster card, have a look here: http://www.visitbritainshop.com/deutschland/mobil-in-gb/product/visitor-oyster-card.html


----------



## *JJ* (Feb 25, 2011)

to all viennese specktrettes: MAC Gerngross is already selling the WW collection!


----------



## cutemiauw (Feb 25, 2011)

hyazinth said:


> @cutemiauw: I will also be at south terminal at gatwick. But I hope there will be more items when I arrive. I am not particulary looking for anything. But you got me thinking about getting brushes in London as well. I always wanted the foundation brush (don't remember the nr at the moment).
> But I am still not sure if it is really "duty free"?! I thought that only applies for internattional flights? Or am I wrong?
> I won't buy anymore cosmetics here in germany until after my trip to London. I am curious, what I can find there...


  	Probably not, but it's still cheaper than the shops outside the airport. (I checked the perfumes). Definitely check for the brushes! They are so much more expensive here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 

  	And Anneri, congrats on the Furla bag


----------



## bis (Feb 26, 2011)

hyazinth, I do this spontaneous hair changes also, quite a lot actually :lol:  Great to hear the transparent lipliner is working.   I was at the Heathrow duty free and did not buy a thing. Nada. They only had some Peacocky shadows and lipcolours left, but nothing grabbed me from the shadows. I tried SoY and Sexpectations and could not get them. From the lipcolours they only had the unspectacular colours left. Money saved I guess   You can get an Oyster card at every Underground station and you can give it back there as well. Just not at the airport, that's why I still have mine   Anneri, thanks for the tips for London.


----------



## Susanne (Feb 26, 2011)

We will get the new Viva Glam lippies in April, not March yet!


----------



## *JJ* (Feb 27, 2011)

are you sure, susanne? they're out in austria already..


----------



## bis (Feb 27, 2011)

Does anyone know the exact date for the new Cremeblend blushes? On the first page it just says March. TIA  JJ, did you like the new VGG shades?


----------



## *JJ* (Feb 27, 2011)

to be honest i was so put off by the color that i didn't even try it out. i was hoping for a nude lipstick with a hint of pink but this looked straight up brown, like fresh brew from hello kitty.
  	i will try it out sometime next week though, just to be sure it's not for me 
  	but i think i'm too pale for it. maybe the lipgloss? we'll see


----------



## cutemiauw (Feb 27, 2011)

I asked an MA yesterday, and she said April too for VG Gaga. She also said they only have a very limited stock for WW 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## hyazinth (Feb 27, 2011)

@Anneri: Thank you for the many tipps and the link to the oyster card info. I will definitely try some of those 

  	@bis: Also thanks for the info about the card 

  	@cutemiauw: I will definitely try to get the brush 190 and 168. It is around 10€ difference per brush.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	About the limited stock for WW. I suppose they have to say no matter how much they really have. At least sometimes it feels like it because when they open the dravwers there is pretty much of everything.


----------



## bis (Feb 28, 2011)

[quote name="*JJ*" url="/forum/thread/108370/release-dates-for-germany/1470#post_2089529"]	to be honest i was so put off by the color that i didn't even try it out. i was hoping for a nude lipstick with a hint of pink but this looked straight up brown, like fresh brew from hello kitty.
	i will try it out sometime next week though, just to be sure it's not for me 
	but i think i'm too pale for it. maybe the lipgloss? we'll see 
[/quote]  Yes, for me it was the same, way too brown and I am not generally good with nudes that do not  have pink in them. Let me know what you think if  you try it


----------



## *JJ* (Feb 28, 2011)

i was at the WW preview event today although i had already bought the stuff i wanted earlier this week. they had tons of WW items, not as limited as all the other collections. the other store in vienna still had all the items in stock although they have been selling the collection for a week now.
  	i tried VG gaga but i decided to skip it and bought hue instead. its a much more flattering color although gaga didn't look so bad. it kinda reminded me of tom ford's blush nude and since i already have that one i decided to buy hue.
  	i'm going to give my wallet a rest now and wait for pink cult blush


----------



## *JJ* (Mar 1, 2011)

douglas.de is already selling WW, sheen supreme and cremeblend blushes.
  	i thought sheen supreme was set to be released in april?


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 1, 2011)

Now that was an adventure today, ordering the WW stuff online.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Douglas didn't even have Pink Power MSF in the first place. But I was able to grab the last Marquise D' they had, and I ordred a paint pot to get free shipping and a 5 Euro discount. So I looked at the Pieper site, and PP was already sold out. Fortunately I was quick enough to order it, when it was on the Breuninger site, it was sold out in a couple of minutes there, too. Only those two items for me. I will wait to get a Sheen Supreme l/s, good thing they're permanent. I need to save up for Quite Cute anyway.

  	And of course, the MAC site is late, as always.


----------



## cutemiauw (Mar 2, 2011)

Just an FYI: the t-shirt and tote are also available on maccosmetics.de


----------



## *JJ* (Mar 15, 2011)

mackarrie wrote on her blog that jeanius will be douglas exclusive in austria, has anyone else heard about that?
  	i think it's strange that there would be a mac collection not available at mac...


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 15, 2011)

Yes, I heard it a couple of times that it will be Douglas exclusisv, also in Germany. But I don't know if it's true. I think it's strange, too, I can't remember if there ever was a MAC collection that was only available at Douglas. I ordered Pink Cult Blush from the US, first time I ever did that, to make sure I' ll get it.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Mar 15, 2011)

In the netherlands it happened before that collections were douglas exclusive. Like last year with Art Supplies and this one will be a douglas exclusive in the netherlands again. So that can be the same for germany.


----------



## Anneri (Mar 15, 2011)

Art supplies definitely wasn't Douglas exclusive over here, but store exclusive if I remember correctly - I *do* remember that I got it from a freestanding store.

  	I rather doubt this rumour...

  	Naynadine, did you get your blush yet? How do you like it?


----------



## bis (Mar 15, 2011)

I googled a bit and it seems that the collection is indeed Douglas-exclusive: http://www.beautyspion.de/mac-jeanius-und-noch-eine-hommage-an-die-jeans  Does that mean that it is available only online or also in the Douglas stores?


----------



## Anneri (Mar 15, 2011)

Thank you, bis!

  	Very strange, this! I hope I still get a few items when I'm in London later this week. I want the blush!!!


----------



## bis (Mar 15, 2011)

I am keeping my fingers crossed that you get everything you want. I am going next week and hope something is left at the duty free   Enjoy London


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 15, 2011)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *Anneri* 



 		 			Naynadine, did you get your blush yet? How do you like it?




 	No, I ordered just yesterday. I wonder how long it takes to arrive.


----------



## Shalex (Mar 22, 2011)

Does anyone know when the Quit Cute LE is comming out in Germany?
  	I've heard in UK it's the first Thursday in April, but I thought in Germany it's allways Mondays, or isn't it?
  	So does this mean it comes in May ?
  	Sorry to ask this stupid Questions, but I'm new to everything MAC and I allways get to know that MAC released a new LE only via Youtube and than it's to late to buy anything, and this LE is soooo cute I want this LE .
  	THX, Shalex


----------



## Pinkdollface (Mar 22, 2011)

Shalex said:


> Does anyone know when the Quit Cute LE is comming out in Germany?
> I've heard in UK it's the first Thursday in April, but I thought in Germany it's allways Mondays, or isn't it?
> So does this mean it comes in May ?
> Sorry to ask this stupid Questions, but I'm new to everything MAC and I allways get to know that MAC released a new LE only via Youtube and than it's to late to buy anything, and this LE is soooo cute I want this LE .
> THX, Shalex


 http://mackarrie.blogspot.com/2011/02/mac-quite-cute-le.html this blog says 1st of april for europe, but i don't think there is a date for germany at this time. You can always call a store/counter and ask them. For future releases it might be helpful to check the blog i linked. She gives release dates for germany when she has them.


----------



## hyazinth (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi Ladys, it's been a while.
  	I fell ill right after returning from my trip to London. So I haven't been able to stop by for a while.
  	London was great. I will definitely go back there. Have already been looking for flights this summer *hehe*.But it was really cold all day long always around 0° and the wind was even colder *brr*.  The Mac Counters at Harrods and Selfriges are really huge compared to the ones I know. It was great to see them. But I did not buy anything there. I spent money for mac at Bicester. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And my best buy was at the airport. There I got the 190 foundation brush for 22,10 british pound which is 25,76 Euro. So I got the brush 15 € cheaper than here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Anneri said:


> Art supplies definitely wasn't Douglas exclusive over here, but store exclusive if I remember correctly - I *do* remember that I got it from a freestanding store.
> 
> I rather doubt this rumour...
> 
> Naynadine, did you get your blush yet? How do you like it?


  	You remembered right, it was not a Douglas exclusive.
  	Let's see and wait if Jeanius will really be Douglas exclusive. If it is I will not be tempted to get something because I can not try it before buying.


----------



## Anneri (Mar 22, 2011)

I got a rather nasty cold in London this time... 

  	Also - well, some MAC, Lush, Karen Millen and finally the Naked Palette!

  	Hyazinth, how was Bicester? Did you go there by Bus from London? I've never been there before and always wanted to.

  	I got my blush from Jeanius and nothing else. The polishes are nice, but the white one got so bad reviews that I skipped, and everything else seemed so dupable. Pink Cult looks deceptively sheer and light in the pan - but I tried it on and had to be really careful not to get feverish cheeks.  From Sheen Suprime I got Insanely It - I've worn it only once but it's kinda nice, but I can't really say anything about it yet. I also got the new Gaga lippie - a nude that works on me! My bf, though, hates it on me - I've to break it out at special occasions then!

  	Back to bed for me.


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 22, 2011)

hyazinth said:


> Where did you order from? Did it arrive jet? In my experience it depends on from where it was sent much more than the shipping method. In the past I got a package sent with standard air mail that is supposed to take 14 days in 5 days and a prioritiy package (supposed to be there in 5-10 days) that took 3 weeks...That's why I always try to get the cheaper standard service that most of the time takes around 10-14 days.


  	You made a good price with the 190 brush. I paid the full price at Douglas, and now I never really use it... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	My Pink Cult blush hasn't arrived yet. I ordered from Hana (from Mad about MAC on Facebook), I don't know what shipping method she used. But I'm hoping it will be here this week.


----------



## Shalex (Mar 23, 2011)

Pinkdollface said:


> http://mackarrie.blogspot.com/2011/02/mac-quite-cute-le.html this blog says 1st of april for europe, but i don't think there is a date for germany at this time. You can always call a store/counter and ask them. For future releases it might be helpful to check the blog i linked. She gives release dates for germany when she has them.


	THX Pinkdollface,
  	But can this date be right?
  	I mean in US launch day is April 7th, so this would mean it's comming to Europe before it's launched in US.


----------



## cutemiauw (Mar 23, 2011)

Hyazinth ~ Glad you enjoyed your trip to London!! I was sick after my last trip to London too... maybe it's something in the London air? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	Hurray for your new brush! What else did you get?

  	Anneri ~ Yay you got Naked Palette too! Do you like it? I haven't given them love since I got my Peacocky shadows 

  	Eh, the Jeanius collection is out already? Or did you get it in the UK? I didn't pay attention to MAC collections lately... I crossed out everything until (probably) Surf Baby, but maybe I'll even cross that out too... so far I only want the gilded white eyeliner 

  	Naynadine ~ Hope you get your blush soon! Seemed like the post has been acting strange lately... a friend of mine lost two packages (not MU but something else), I sent a package to my parents abroad and it's not there. Fingers crossed it's just slow...


----------



## *JJ* (Mar 27, 2011)

does anyone know if jeanius will be available online on douglas.de too?
  	if yes, when do they usually put the collection up? in the morning?
  	i really don't want to miss out on pink cult blush..


----------



## *JJ* (Mar 30, 2011)

release date for quite cute in austria is april 1st!


----------



## mayflower (Apr 3, 2011)

I was at my MAC counter yesterday (it's in a Douglas) and they already had Jeanious and the new Viva Glam on display.. I'm not that much into Jeanious but I got the Viva Glam lipglass. Sadly, they're not gonna have the Quite Cute stuff until the 18th, so that's gonna be a long 2 weeks for me!


----------



## hyazinth (Apr 4, 2011)

mayflower said:


> I was at my MAC counter yesterday (it's in a Douglas) and they already had Jeanious and the new Viva Glam on display.. I'm not that much into Jeanious but I got the Viva Glam lipglass. Sadly, they're not gonna have the Quite Cute stuff until the 18th, so that's gonna be a long 2 weeks for me!


  	That's the release date I heared as well. But for me the 2 weeks will be over in just a blink...What will you get from Quite Cute?


  	P.S. I am sorry for the awful long posts I do latley. But I don't have the time to drop by more often at the moment....


----------



## bis (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi hyazinth, how are you doing?   I think Surf Baby will be a small haul, if at that. Did you get the pigment stack from SCF? Are the "pressable"?   On Thursday evening I asked if Quite Cute will launch on Friday and she told me, yes, of course. When  I came back on Friday they told be the 18th of March. The usual mess I am afraid.   What will you get from QC?


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 5, 2011)

Yes, I have Pink Cult now, it arrived 3 weeks after I ordered. It's beautiful, just like I thought it would be 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 . I also ordered Frayed to Order from Douglas, plus the Lustre Drops and the new Prep+Prime Highlighter Pen from Primed for Perfection collection.

  	I'm glad you were able to order PC from Douglas. Ordering the limited edition stuff online is always nervwrecking, it sells out so fast.

  	I'll probably get much less from QC than I wanted to before. I wanted almost the whole collection, but my list keeps shrinking. Especially with all the new info about the upcoming collections coming in. I'll rather save my money for those.


----------



## mayflower (Apr 5, 2011)

Naynadine, I feel like you about QC.. when I saw the first pics, I wanted everything, but now it has dropped down to maybe two or three lipsticks. I have to try out Quite Cute, Playtime and Candy YumYum on myself because I feel like every swatch I see is different from the next one!

  	I don't like the packaging of Surf Baby, but I am really excited about those pigments.

  	So all in all, I think I can save it a bit of money regarding MAC in the next couple of months, and save it up towards my growing wishlist of NARS or MUFE


----------



## *JJ* (Apr 6, 2011)

does anyone know what's up next for may? surf baby? fashion flower?


----------



## Anneri (Apr 8, 2011)

I've no idea actually! When does QC come out? April 18th is confirmed now? I'm absolutely clueless about releases at the moment...


----------



## bis (Apr 8, 2011)

[quote name="Anneri" url="/forum/thread/108370/release-dates-for-germany/1500#post_2104445"]	I've no idea actually! When does QC come out? April 18th is confirmed now? I'm absolutely clueless about releases at the moment...
[/quote]  Apparently this comes out the 18th everywhere and for Ludwig Beck tomorrow. They are doing an event starting next Monday and release earlier.   I really hope they get the mess that is their release date planning in control. The 31/3/ I was told this launches on the 1st of April and then they apparently postponed it short-notice :dunno:


----------



## mayflower (Apr 8, 2011)

bis said:


> I really hope they get the mess that is their release date planning in control. The 31/3/ I was told this launches on the 1st of April and then they apparently postponed it short-notice


  	I don't understand why such a big company like mac can't just set an international official release date, not only for the us and canada. I was told mid-march that the collection would come out first week of april.. and I went and was quite a bit disappointed. I mean, I can pop in at my mac counter basically anytime I want because it's kinda close, but imagine all of those people that actually have to plan a trip for something like that and don't even get correct information


----------



## Chester (Apr 12, 2011)

Hey ladies,

  	sorry I kinda dropped off the face of the earth. The past collections weren't really to my liking.

  	I have a question, I've been trying to use some d/s make-up these last week. So far so good but I have trouble using the catrice eye shadows. My eyes hurt as soon as I apply them and then start to water until I take the make-up off. I now have the ingredients list of these eye shadows and wanted to compare them to MAC e/s (which cause no problems) but I can't find them online. Does any of you have an ingredients list? You'd be of so much help to me!

  	Meanwhile I'm going to hand over my credit card to MAC. I'll gladly pay more for an e/s to not have this ruined mess day-in day-out. 

  	Chester


----------



## bis (Apr 12, 2011)

Hi Chester, I had the same problem with an Essence shadow and like you I am totally not interested in drug store makeup.  Which colour from Catrice did you use?   For one of the eyeshadows I have I listed the ingredients below. If you let me know the colour family, I can check if I have a matching box still around.  Ingredients: Talc, Zinc Stearate, Octyldodecyl Stearoyl Stearate, Isostearyl Neopentanoate, Tocopheryl Acetate, Caprylyl Glycol, Hexylene Glycol, Phenoxyethanol, [+/- Silica, Mica, Titanium Dioxide (CI 77891), Iron Oxides (CI 77491, CI 77492, CI 77499), Bismuth Oxychloride (CI 77163), Blue 1 Lake (CI 42090), Carmine (CI 75470), Chromium Hydroxide Green (CI 77289), Chromium Oxide Greens (CI 77288), Ferric Ferrycyanide (CI 77510), Manganese Violet (CI 77742), Red 40 Lake (CI 16035), Ultramarines (CI 77007), Yellow 5 Lake (CI 19140)]  hope this helps you to narrow it down


----------



## Chester (Apr 12, 2011)

bis said:


> hope this helps you to narrow it down


 
	Hi bis

  	yeah, I just thought they have such nice nail polishes, why not try an e/s or two?
  	I tried: C01 Fairy Dust (Wonderland LE), C05 Walk In The Woods, C01 Berry Fairy (both Floralista LE) and the 030 OMG I Want That quad (new perm, gorgeous quad by the way). I found the ingredients list for the quad but not for the LE eye shadows. The funny thing is, it's not limited to a color family. The shadows I mentioned are beige/rose/brown neutrals, berry, brown, green and charcoal black. Just ordinary colors, no fancy yellow or such. The neutrals seem to be the worst but I still have the same reaction to all of these.

  	I'd just like to narrow it down so I can watch out for a few ingredients.

  	Thanks for the list!  I'll do my best to sort through it.


----------



## bis (Apr 13, 2011)

Chester, if it's all colour families than it must be something general, hope you find out though


----------



## Anneri (Apr 14, 2011)

Totally off topic, but does anyone know where I can get information about MAC brushes? Namely if they are synthetic or made from real hair?


----------



## Chester (Apr 14, 2011)

bis said:


> Chester, if it's all colour families than it must be something general, hope you find out though


 
	I think so too. Hopefully I can find an ingredients list for MAC eye shadows so I can compare.


----------



## bis (Apr 16, 2011)

[quote name="Anneri" url="/forum/thread/108370/release-dates-for-germany/1530#post_2107480"]	Totally off topic, but does anyone know where I can get information about MAC brushes? Namely if they are synthetic or made from real hair?
[/quote]  On the MAC homepage you can get them it list you all the synthetic brushes, link is here.   [quote name="Chester" url="/forum/thread/108370/release-dates-for-germany/1530#post_2107538"]



I think so too. Hopefully I can find an ingredients list for MAC eye shadows so I can compare. 
 
[/quote]  Oh, the list I typed up in the previous post are the ingredients from a MAC eyeshadow, hth.


----------



## hyazinth (Apr 17, 2011)

Hi girls,
  	it's been a while again sorry...I missed you and specktra 




Anneri said:


> I really hope they get the mess that is their release date planning in control. The 31/3/ I was told this launches on the 1st of April and then they apparently postponed it short-notice


  	Yes the general release date is 18th, tommorow, as far as I know too.
  	In munich ist was already available this week starting 13th as a pre launch. Ludwig Beck got the pre launch because of their founding anniversary.


----------



## Chester (Apr 18, 2011)

Chester said:


> Oh, the list I typed up in the previous post are the ingredients from a MAC eyeshadow, hth.


 
	Oh! I didn't realize that. Thank you! You're a sweet heart. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Oh, and because I read your question to hyazinth: I got the SCF stacked pigments and they are pressable. I used the same procedure for them that I use for MACs regular pigments and they work the same.

  	Chester


----------



## Anneri (Apr 18, 2011)

Well well - long time no see, girls! I've been loaded with work, unfortunately. Makeup-wise I can tell awesome things about the Armani Eyes to Kill shadows - I got one last week (the khaki one, as the purple is sold out), and I truely don't need a base with this one, it's awesome for layering (very easy to do just a wash of colour or intense colouring) and has such a nice texture! I'll definately get more (whe I have the cash. They ARE pricey little buggers!).

  	I thought of skipping QC for so long, but I've such a crappy time at work at the moment that I got Sakura and Playtime in my lunch break. Retail therapy at its best! Playtime is really nice on me - not true purple, but a purple tinged pink on my lips. I still think that I should've gotten Style Curve, but well, I'll settle for this one now. Sakura - well, Azalea Blossom is just a smidgen more pink when I swatch both on my hand, so I'm unsure if I should keep it or return it. The heart is horribly glittery, the txture of the rest very nice - not overly chalky or dusty.

  	Did y'all get something? Or even from Surf Baby? Because Breuninger already has it, and I'm dying for swatches! If anyone did get stuff, please swatch and post! Pretty please with a cherry on top! Though nothing really tempt me apart from Hibiscus l/s and the blush - even though the dreaded overspray. It looks sooooo good! I'm afraid I'll never use it if I get it... maybe better get the Estee Lauder bronzer with the sea star... does anyone know when the Bronze Goddess LE comes out over here? I always love the summer collections so much!  

  	I never seem to get equilibrium - I either don't post at all or writing a novel! Sorry girls!


----------



## mayflower (Apr 18, 2011)

Anneri said:


> Well well - long time no see, girls! I've been loaded with work, unfortunately. Makeup-wise I can tell awesome things about the Armani Eyes to Kill shadows - I got one last week (the khaki one, as the purple is sold out), and I truely don't need a base with this one, it's awesome for layering (very easy to do just a wash of colour or intense colouring) and has such a nice texture! I'll definately get more (whe I have the cash. They ARE pricey little buggers!).
> 
> I thought of skipping QC for so long, but I've such a crappy time at work at the moment that I got Sakura and Playtime in my lunch break. Retail therapy at its best! Playtime is really nice on me - not true purple, but a purple tinged pink on my lips. I still think that I should've gotten Style Curve, but well, I'll settle for this one now. Sakura - well, Azalea Blossom is just a smidgen more pink when I swatch both on my hand, so I'm unsure if I should keep it or return it. The heart is horribly glittery, the txture of the rest very nice - not overly chalky or dusty.
> 
> ...


  	What's Breuninger and why are they having Surf Baby already? Excuse my ignorance, I live in a little city in the far north and Douglas is as good as we get, considering makeup. I'm so happy we had a Müller and DM opening here last year, so I had more/cheaper options for everything 

  	Anyway, I stalked my mac counter for the last couple of weeks and finally got CYY and Playtime today  I'm so excited about these two. I have a pretty tight budget and the lipstick department is clearly the one I'm lacking (my collection has now gone up to 4 MAC and like 2 from other brands ), so I didn't even look at the blushes. I'm more excited about saving up for the Semi-Precious MSFs and beauty powders from Fashion Flower.


----------



## Anneri (Apr 18, 2011)

Breuninger is a department store, mainly in Southern Germany. They apparently scored exclusive early selling rights.


----------



## Anneri (Apr 18, 2011)

sorry, dp


----------



## mayflower (Apr 18, 2011)

Anneri said:


> Breuninger is a department store, mainly in Southern Germany. They apparently scored exclusive early selling rights.



 	Thanks, Anneri! whoa, I'm new to the makeup world and don't get around in Germany much anyway, but it's kind of cool to see that there are special places like that here  It's a nice change from being depressed that there's no nars counters or anything MUFE or Urban Decay  Do they have collections earlier more often or is this a one time occurence?


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 18, 2011)

I ordered the Surf Baby Blush from Breuninger this morning, will post swatches when it's here. Breuninger never ships as fast as Douglas though. From Quite Cute I ordered CYY, Sakura, Miss Behave and the mint n/p. I'm still not sure about the blushes, will see how I like them. I wanted to order all three, but the price scared me when I had them all in my cart, LOL. Now I still want In Synch, which they didn't even have at Douglas. I'm also really into the other two n/p, but they're probably pretty dupeable. I ordered Light as Air from China Glaze off ebay instead of getting Little Girl Type. Now waiting for all the goodies to come home


----------



## mayflower (Apr 18, 2011)

Naynadine said:


> I ordered the Surf Baby Blush from Breuninger this morning, will post swatches when it's here. Breuninger never ships as fast as Douglas though. From Quite Cute I ordered CYY, Sakura, Miss Behave and the mint n/p. I'm still not sure about the blushes, will see how I like them. I wanted to order all three, but the price scared me when I had them all in my cart, LOL. Now I still want In Synch, which they didn't even have at Douglas. I'm also really into the other two n/p, but they're probably pretty dupeable. I ordered Light as Air from China Glaze off ebay instead of getting Little Girl Type. Now waiting for all the goodies to come home


  	So we have a lot to look forward to! You for the actual items and me for the swatch of the Surf Baby Blush! 

  	Before I saw Little Girl Type in person, I thought Essies Nice is Nice from the spring collection would be a dupe, but it's a lot darker. Maybe it's because I had to put 3 coats on my nails to make it look even


----------



## Anneri (Apr 20, 2011)

Does anyone know when Surf Bby comes out officially in Germany? I read May 2nd somewhere? Is that true?!


----------



## dorni (Apr 27, 2011)

Mai 2nd is what the staff at the MAC Store in FFM had been told. Hope that helps.


----------



## Anneri (Apr 28, 2011)

That helps a lot! Thank you!

  	And:


----------



## mayflower (Apr 28, 2011)

Welcome, dorni!

  	Anneri, what are you getting from Surf Baby?

  	And does anyone know when Fashion Flower will come out?


----------



## Anneri (May 1, 2011)

No, not really - I'll ask my fav MUA if she's in tomorrow when I get my SB stuff. It'll be a small haul, I guess - Hibiscus, Bust out and maybe MAYBE My Paradise.
  	I splurged a little bit yesterday on the WONDERFUL Estee Lauder Sun Goddess Sea Star Bronzer, it's incredibly pretty and suits me very well. Whereas my Paradise is really orangey-red, judging from pics, and I hate the idea of overspray. Otherwise it's all skippety skip for me. I'll skip Flighty as well, and want only some things from Fashion Flower. I'm not really taken with MAC at the moment!

  	Question: what mascara do you all use? I'm looking for a new one since my beloved NIVEA one is gone from the market by now. Price doesn't matter, but is has to be waterproof.


----------



## cutemiauw (May 1, 2011)

Hi ladies
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	dorni ~ Welcome to the site!

  	I almost forgot that it's release date tomorrow. I guess I didn't want much things from MAC at the moment. Lately I've been feeling like I have all the colors I wanted, so maybe I should focus on using them instead of getting a new one every month 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 

  	I guess I'll check out Hibiscus, gilded white eyeliner, and that pale gold l/g.

  	Anneri ~ I currently using the Nivea Max Volume Magic Twist and I love it, not clumpy at all. It's not waterproof though, and I don't know if they have a waterproof version.  

  	mayflower ~ I got Little Girl Type, but I didn't like the consistency. My hubs said it looks like paint on my toenails. Well.. he's exaggerating but I see his point.


----------



## Anneri (May 1, 2011)

Cutemiauw - I've the same feeling with my stash at the moment. Problem is maybe the wrong word, but I'm really sated. Colours, textures - been there, done that, that's my feeling lately.

  	Sadly, NIVEA pulls out of the German market and won't sell make-up articles any longer over here. So, goodby HG mascara!


----------



## Naynadine (May 1, 2011)

Anneri said:


> No, not really - I'll ask my fav MUA if she's in tomorrow when I get my SB stuff. It'll be a small haul, I guess - Hibiscus, Bust out and maybe MAYBE My Paradise.
> I splurged a little bit yesterday on the WONDERFUL Estee Lauder Sun Goddess Sea Star Bronzer, it's incredibly pretty and suits me very well. Whereas my Paradise is really orangey-red, judging from pics, and I hate the idea of overspray. Otherwise it's all skippety skip for me. I'll skip Flighty as well, and want only some things from Fashion Flower. I'm not really taken with MAC at the moment!
> 
> *Question: what mascara do you all use? I'm looking for a new one since my beloved NIVEA one is gone from the market by now. Price doesn't matter, but is has to be waterproof.*


  	I'm using MAC's Splahproof Lash, I've bought it several times now. I use waterproof ones only for as long as I can remember, and this is the best one so far.

  	I think I won't be getting anything else from Surf Baby, since I already have the blush. Will skip Flighty too. 2 or 3 things from Fashion Flower and then I'm really looking forward to Semi Precious, especially to the blushes.


----------



## bis (May 2, 2011)

Anneri, I feel the same about my "stash" Probably really saturation and the release chaos every time is starting to annoy me.  I never use waterproof mascara, so I am not sure I can help. I love the Lancome Hypnose, but it is not waterproof. Btw, the Armani Eyes To Kill is nice as well if you are looking for a less dramatic mascara. I guess the formula for the waterproof ones are quite different.


----------



## cutemiauw (May 3, 2011)

Anneri said:


> Cutemiauw - I've the same feeling with my stash at the moment. Problem is maybe the wrong word, but I'm really sated. Colours, textures - been there, done that, that's my feeling lately.
> 
> Sadly, *NIVEA pulls out of the German market* and won't sell make-up articles any longer over here. So, goodby HG mascara!


	Really? I do know they are not in DM anymore, but I still see them in Rossmann and Karstadt. *sigh* oh well, then I'll just try something else... 

  	I got a sample of Diorshow Extase a while ago. It's very dramatic looking, holds the curl like no other mascara can... BUT it goes a little clumpy when I'm not careful.

  	Hmm... maybe I'll try the Armani one next time. Thanks Birgit 

  	Btw, did you see Douglas promo of the beauty box? For 10 euros a month you'll get a box with some random beauty products. From what I've seen, it looks like it's worth more than 10 Eur. I'm still not sure though... what if I don't like any of the items in there? Rather put the money into something I really need? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Birgit - I now feel the same way with MAC's LE. It's so stressful to have to be there at a certain date, have to get the items right now... etc. Cosmetics shopping should be fun, not stressful .


----------



## bis (May 3, 2011)

Astrid, the brush of the ETK is amazing, my kind of brush, but for a lot of volume the formula is too dry. I was thinking about using the ETK brush on my Lancome Hypnose.... If I am right that would give serious volume.   Yes, cosmetics shopping should be fun. No idea if I will go back for Surf Baby, maybe I'll go to another counter.   Enjoy shopping for Surf Baby and I am looking forward to what you will get/got.


----------



## Anneri (May 3, 2011)

Btw, when I was in my store, I noticed a dupe for Little Girl Type: From the Essence Blossoms etc. collection. There's a polish called Bloom-a-loom, I had it on my nails and so I noticed. Maybe it's a little late to get them, but I really like those polishes, I bought one of every colour because I like the application and durability.


----------



## Chester (May 6, 2011)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Naynadine* 



 
 
I'm using MAC's Splahproof Lash, I've bought it several times now. I use waterproof ones only for as long as I can remember, and this is the best one so far.
 
I think I won't be getting anything else from Surf Baby, since I already have the blush. Will skip Flighty too. 2 or 3 things from Fashion Flower and then I'm really looking forward to Semi Precious, especially to the blushes.


----------



## cutemiauw (May 7, 2011)

Anneri, you're right, I couldn't find Nivea in Karstadt anymore. But I saw that they still have it on nivea.de and they have free shipping until end of May... it might be an option.



bis said:


> Enjoy shopping for Surf Baby and I am looking forward to what you will get/got.


  	I'm going to try ETK on my next mascara replacement cycle... is it more on the dramatic side or on the natural side?

  	Today I went to (almost) all of MAC counters in Berlin to find Surf Baby. They didn't have them!! Argh! The only one that has it is the MAC pro store. I assumed it's coming soon though, since I saw the posters on the other store as well. Hibiscus, My Paradise, and Surf USA were sold out. I swatched Sun Blonde, but it's came out as ugly yellow-green on my skin soI only got Gilded White e/l from the collection.

  	Wish you all a nice weekend!


----------



## dorni (May 9, 2011)

Thanks for the nice welcome ladies.

  	I went to Frankfurt last Tuesday to do a "little" MAC shopping. The LE was more suitable for me than I thought, I´m quite pale. So I bought My Paradise, Surf USA eyeshadow (gorgeous!!!), Gilded White pencil and Surf the Ocean pigment stack. No lip products for me, I have way to much and none of the bronzing stuff, too orange in my opinion.

  	The overspray of My Paradise is really thick, so it should last a while.

  	I will skip Flighty and Fashion Flower, I don´t need a cream eyeshadow to have creasing occur, my oily lids do that by themselves. After the Rose Romance Beauty Powder desaster, I will never buy a Mac Product with an imprint again, even if I am a Beauty Powder addict.


----------



## Chester (May 11, 2011)

I'm sorry for the mixed-up post 5 days ago. I tried to post 3 times and specktra did not like me that day.

  	Anyways, I'm hope you're great ladies and enjoying the lovely summer weather. Did you get anything from Surf Baby? I admit, I have no willpower when it comes to the pigment stacks. I bought both.  Shopping for Surf Baby was quite interesting. The MAC counter at Douglas put it out last Thursday but they didn't have any of those cardboard holders with the pretty pictures. A staff member was talking on the phone about how? and why? this could have happened. I don't want to know about the chaos behind-the-scene at MAC. But I find the different loaunch dates frustrating. This is a no very nice shopping experince. :-|


  	Anneri, I'm using the catrice All Round mascara waterproof and like it.

  	Chester


----------



## Anneri (May 16, 2011)

Thank you! I think I'll try the Catrice one and the MAC one Naynadine recommended next.

  	I'm really happy I got the two SB lippies I really wanted and, in the same week, the perfume and the sea star powder of EL's summer collection, because two weeks ago, I was fired. It was really quite horrible (and unexpected), and I'll have little money for the next time, so I'm glad I got a few things I really wanted. I'll see what happens when Fashion Flower launches here - I like the collection a lot, maybe I can scrape some money together. Flighty doens't interest me, fortunately, and so does Semi-Precious - is it heretic to say around here that I don't like mineralise products that much? ;-)

  	Well, anyway, guys - if anyone needs an editor, give me a shout!


----------



## cutemiauw (May 16, 2011)

Just an FYI, Douglas has a special offer until today (17.05), if you put FB3456, you'll a special YSL parfum set + small bag.

  	Oh dear, Anneri I'm so sorry, that sucks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. I hope you get a new job soon! Were you working in a magazine before?

  	I'm not very fond of the mineralize stuff either... or to be exact, I find it just like any other e/s but it's bigger and more expensive = I'd never get through it! I didn't pay attention to the next collections yet...  so far I only want Ever Hip from Fashion Flower.


----------



## Naynadine (May 16, 2011)

cutemiauw said:


> Just an FYI, Douglas has a special offer until today (17.05),* if you put FB3456, you'll a special YSL parfum set + small bag.*
> 
> Oh dear, Anneri I'm so sorry, that sucks
> 
> ...


  	I have that set, the mini perfum and the bag are really cute.

  	Anneri - sorry to hear about that, hope you find something new soon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Does anybody know if Surf Baby will be available on maccosmetics.de at all? It's been some time now since it was released, I'm wondering why it takes so long. I hope they release the Latest, Greatest Accessoires also, I want to try those new sponges. Other than that I probably won't be buying any MAC until Fashion Flower and Semi Precious. Right now I'm waiting for my Naked Palette that I ordered last week, super excited to try it out.


----------



## cutemiauw (May 17, 2011)

Naynadine, good to know about the YSL bag! I just ordered today and I hope I get it soon!!!

  	Have fun with your Naked Palette!!! Where did you order it from? I got mine from Hqhair a long while ago before the hype gets crazier. LOL. I love the texture of everything there... except maybe one which has some fallout issue. It's definitely my travel palette


----------



## bis (May 17, 2011)

Anneri, so sorry to hear that, it sucks :hug: At least you were getting yourself something nice.


----------



## Naynadine (May 17, 2011)

cutemiauw said:


> Naynadine, good to know about the YSL bag! I just ordered today and I hope I get it soon!!!
> 
> Have fun with your Naked Palette!!! Where did you order it from? I got mine from Hqhair a long while ago before the hype gets crazier. LOL. I love the texture of everything there... except maybe one which has some fallout issue. It's definitely my travel palette


	I ordered at HQhair too. But it was a mess, seems like they did not have enough in stock for all the orders they had coming in. I had to wait a couple of days for my shipping confirmation where others got it much earlier, and I know a lot of other girls who got their orders cancelled. Now I'm waiting impatiantly for it to arrive, hope it's worth the hype. I can see it coming in handy for travelling too, so I don't have to carry my MAC palette with me.


----------



## Anneri (May 18, 2011)

Thanks girls! Yes Astrid, I worked for various healthcare journals in the past. I have yet no idea if I should change this, or if I should persue this career.

  	Anyways, have fun with the Naked Palette, Naynadine! I love mine to pieces, but be careful when you take it with you on travels - I really don't trust the magnetic clasp and always put it in its plastic sheath it came in.


----------



## cutemiauw (May 18, 2011)

Naynadine, yeah HQhair could be a mess sometimes... but in my case the product always arrived in the end (plus it's cheaper compared to Germany ). I agree with Anneri about the magnetic clasp but I put it rolled up with my brush roll, that works too .

  	Anneri, if you thought of changing career, this could be the perfect time for you? I don't know how the editor job market is though... would be awesome to work on the magazine you love! Good luck! *why isn't there and good luck emoticon from the bajillion specktra emoticons?*


----------



## Chester (May 19, 2011)

(((Annerie))) I'm sorry! I keep my toes crossed for you to get a new job soon! And you're not alone in your dislike of mineral products. I just ignore them because they don't deliver as much color as regular eye shadows do and mineral face products sometimes give me breakouts. I guess it's something less I have to keep track of. 

  	Chester


----------



## Anneri (May 19, 2011)

Well, I've decided to view it as an opportunity - I was so unhappy there but I wouldn't have given up on that job, so yeah, it's quite good it happened.
  	Publishing isn't a really smart career move right now, tho - unless you do online publishing, and I'm not really into that. I'll have a closer look into PR and corporate communication. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	I managed to get a little money out of them as a goodbye 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, so I'm not yet desperate for any job. 
  	Thanks for all the good wishes, I really appreciate it!


----------



## cutemiauw (May 19, 2011)

Good for you, Anneri! I agree on viewing it as an opportunity 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I'm sure you will find the job you love!!


----------



## hyazinth (May 25, 2011)

@Anneri: Sorry to hear that you lost your job. I am glad that you can see it as a new opportunity. Certainly it takes time to get to that, when loosing the job was unexpected. I am so glad you managed that and can get to new challanges now 

  	From Surf Baby I got:
  	Summer Stash and Surf the Ocean Stackeds, Hangin' Loose and Ocean Dip Np, Gilded white eye pencil, and My Paradise, which I am afraid to use now because it would destroy the golden flower 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Hopefully I sometime soon get over that *hehe*
  	I am so not up to date which collection is next. I feel quite exhauseted always searching for the right date and having to call my counter. Not much fun here shopping for MAC at the moment...
  	My focus was more in Lush these days..did you know that the 10% discount vouchers will not be in the gifts anymore? It's a pity because the discount was a nice thing for returning customers.


----------



## Anneri (Jun 1, 2011)

I've been into Lush since 1999, and I'm through with them - nearly. I only buy my face products any more and specials like the Big Freeze thingy. They really piss me off with their price increase, the voucher thing, and various other stuff.

  	I absolutely agree with you, Hyazinth - not much fun at shopping MAC at the moment, either: Did you folks hear that Fashion Flower is pushed back to July?! WTF?! Does anyone has info on that? I'm deducting that it's the same over here like in the UK (the info came from Lou for the UK release date).
  	I'm also majorly annoyed about the Bloggers Collection - the thing about the internet is that everybody has access to infos and such, and MAC releases a BLOGGERS collex only in the US? Damn good strategy, MAC! Way to go. *rolls eyes*


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jun 1, 2011)

Is the German MAC website always so slowly updated? I was surprised to find out that Surf Baby was released in stores in early May, but it only showed up on maccosmetics.de a few days ago.


----------



## Anneri (Jun 1, 2011)

The reason behind this is - I think - that there are different release dates. The dates for counters, stores etc. and online release can differ greatly over here.


----------



## Naynadine (Jun 3, 2011)

They had technical issues with the site, that's why Surf Baby was released much later than the actual release date was. I'm just wondering why it's the same thing with Flighty now.
  	Don't even get me started on the Bloggers collection...I'm sooo disappointed that it's US/Canada only, I' don't even want to think about it, I'm just gonna ignore it. Boo MAC. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	As for Fashion Flower it seems to be true that we will get it in July, it has been pushed back. How am I supposed to buy all the stuff from Fashion Flower and Semi Precious in one month, that's gonna be way too much. And, because I'll have to shop online as always, it's gonna be super stressfull. You know that the popular items are gonna sell out in a matter of seconds, like the MSFs, so stuff will probably be sold out before I can even put everything in my cart.
  	I heard that the date for Semi Precious is July 11th BTW.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jun 3, 2011)

Naynadine said:


> They had technical issues with the site, that's why Surf Baby was released much later than the actual release date was. I'm just wondering why it's the same thing with Flighty now.
> Don't even get me started on the Bloggers collection...I'm sooo disappointed that it's US/Canada only, I' don't even want to think about it, I'm just gonna ignore it. Boo MAC.
> 
> 
> ...


  	At least, in store sales won't be as bad as in the US. And probably Douglas or Breuninger will have the products up on their website before Mac does.


----------



## Anneri (Jun 7, 2011)

Does anyone know whether Hana will have the Bloggers Collection?

  	What do you guys plan? Get a CP? Skip?


----------



## Naynadine (Jun 7, 2011)

Anneri said:


> Does anyone know whether Hana will have the Bloggers Collection?
> 
> What do you guys plan? Get a CP? Skip?


	Yes, she's taking preorders already. She will ship between June 24th and 28th. I would like to get Karen's gloss, but I don't plan to order from Hana, since you have to order at least 3 items or for 75$ from her. She changed this recently, and I'm not happy about it. I don't like to be forced to buy stuff that I don't need/can't afford. Plus I don't want to risk paying custom duties. I planned to order a lot from her in the future, but always one or two items at once. I don't think she's doing herself a favour with this rule. So looks like this will be a skip for me.


----------



## Anneri (Jun 9, 2011)

Wow, that's inconvinient! Okay, apparently the MAC gods conspire against us here... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	I'll skip too, then. I'd love to get Karen's lipglass, Christine's e/s and Parisian Sky and the orangey-red gloss, but well. Customs in FFM is always über-correct and I don't want the hassle.

  	And anyways - the colours will re-appear, I'm sure... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Slightly different maybe, but nevertheless.


----------



## Chester (Jun 9, 2011)

Wow, I had no idea bloggers collection is US/Canada only. Guess I will skip this then.

  	Also, it seems I / we have been waiting for Fashion Flower for years now. At the beginning I wanted so many things but now there's only one or two items left, Ever Hip l/s if it looks good on me, and maybe one e/s, Groundcover probably (although I have more than enough eye shadows). May to kill my lemmings, MAC.

  	Honestly I think they should have switched Surf Baby and Fashion Flower around. Fashion Flower looks much more early summery to me and Surf Baby more like a July-August collection.
  	@Anneri, you're right. It's not like these are terribly unique colors. I'll just keep on enjoying my Surf Baby haul then. 

  	Chester


----------



## Naynadine (Jun 9, 2011)

Chester said:


> Wow, I had no idea bloggers collection is US/Canada only. Guess I will skip this then.
> 
> Also, it seems I / we have been waiting for Fashion Flower for years now. At the beginning I wanted so many things but now there's only one or two items left, Ever Hip l/s if it looks good on me, and maybe one e/s, Groundcover probably (although I have more than enough eye shadows). May to kill my lemmings, MAC.
> 
> ...


	I totally agree.  My FF list is also shrinking the more fall previews I see and rather want to save my money for those. For me it's Ever Hip and Alpha Girl for sure, Summer Shower and Budding Beauty are maybes. With Semi Precious in the same month I might have to limit myself to 2 items maximum.


----------



## Anneri (Jun 9, 2011)

Does anyone watch the finale of Germany's next topmodel right now? I've had the feeling that the girls wore Candy Yum-yum?!

  	The only things I want from FF are right now Ever Hip and Alphagirl, and from Semi-Precious Golden Glaze and one of the Cremesheens. And that's it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  	MAC has made a lot of strange decisions lately, of which the release dates of FF and the US only bloggers collex are only tips of the iceberg.


----------



## bis (Jun 9, 2011)

[quote name="Chester" url="/forum/thread/108370/release-dates-for-germany/1560#post_2128219"]	Wow, I had no idea bloggers collection is US/Canada only. Guess I will skip this then.

	Also, it seems I / we have been waiting for Fashion Flower for years now. At the beginning I wanted so many things but now there's only one or two items left, Ever Hip l/s if it looks good on me, and maybe one e/s, Groundcover probably (although I have more than enough eye shadows). May to kill my lemmings, MAC.

	Honestly I think they should have switched Surf Baby and Fashion Flower around. Fashion Flower looks much more early summery to me and Surf Baby more like a July-August collection.
	@Anneri, you're right. It's not like these are terribly unique colors. I'll just keep on enjoying my Surf Baby haul then. 

	Chester
[/quote]  So true, I feel like the time for a Spring collection is over. Although Alpha Girl is really nice. EH was a bit a let-down, I feel it's overhyped and pretty light. And Groundcover looks like Copperplate more brown with worse texture.  Can someone please check my pulse?! What's wrong, I am not excited about a MAC collection. Well,  I guess Chanel will make up for it


----------



## Anneri (Jun 9, 2011)

bis said:


> Well, I guess Chanel will make up for it


----------



## *JJ* (Jun 10, 2011)

i'm getting a cp for the blogger collection. i like the colors, i feel like this collection is more unique than most things mac spit out recently. i'm not getting jealousy wakes because i don't wear greens but i love the color, i don't remember any mac e/s like this. i'm getting parisian skies and hocus pocus and then start saving for semi-prescious


----------



## Anneri (Jun 15, 2011)

Okay girls, I need your help. Money is a little tight right now (you know - no job at the moment), and I can't decide what to get from the next collections.
  	I don't like mineralize products that much, but I always blamed myself for not getting Gilt by Association and Golden Glaze might be a good substitute for that? Also, I've never tried Cremesheen Glasses - maybe I should. Then, the brushes. I fell they're gimicky and wouldn't know what to use them on, but maybe they're better than sliced bread and I'll get flashes of regret when they're sold out?
  	I'd have bought loads of FF if it would have been released in Spring. My initial list was Alpha Girl, Ever hip and Bows & Curtseys. Well. Can Alpha Girl be duped? Me of Innen und Außen was not really impressed with it. 

  	And then the dratted Bloggers Collection - I feel really drawn to Karen's and Christine's products.

  	What to do? I'm prepared to spend maybe 50 to 70 Euros on everything, but can't for the life of me decide. Please help me decide!


----------



## Naynadine (Jun 15, 2011)

Anneri said:


> Okay girls, I need your help. Money is a little tight right now (you know - no job at the moment), and I can't decide what to get from the next collections.
> I don't like mineralize products that much, but I always blamed myself for not getting Gilt by Association and Golden Glaze might be a good substitute for that? Also, I've never tried Cremesheen Glasses - maybe I should. Then, the brushes. I fell they're gimicky and wouldn't know what to use them on, but maybe they're better than sliced bread and I'll get flashes of regret when they're sold out?
> I'd have bought loads of FF if it would have been released in Spring. My initial list was Alpha Girl, Ever hip and Bows & Curtseys. Well. Can Alpha Girl be duped? Me of Innen und Außen was not really impressed with it.
> 
> ...


	I have also trouble to decide, because my budget is tight too. I feel the same way about FF, I like that collection so much and would've bought a lot if they released it earlier. Right now I will only get Alpha Girl and Ever Hip. Summer Shower is still a lemming, though. I believe Alpha Girl is pretty, I've only heard good things about it. Plus the beauty powders are always good value, you get 10 gramms of product for 22 Euro.
  	Semi Precious is difficult, I really like Mineralize products. If I wasn't a fan of Mineralize products in generell, I would skip the MSFs and blushes, but still get one of the MES, they seem to be really nice. I also want to try a Cremesheen. I will skip the brushes, they look gimmicky to me too. I still need to build my brush collection, but the permanent ones are great and you can get them anytime you want. I don't think these ones can do anything the regular ones can't.

  	I'm going to ignore the Blogger's collection, allthough I like some of the products. But it's not available here anyways, so why chase the products if they don't make them available for us? I'm sure they gonna repromote some of them at some point.

  	If I was you, I would  get two or all three items from FF and one MES, and skip the rest.


----------



## Anneri (Jun 16, 2011)

Thank you Nadine for the input! I think I'll follow your advice, though I'm still itching to get a CP for some Blogger items. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	And of course, now there are the Glam Glosses... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






  	BTW, I meant to ask for a while now: Does anyone know where Susanne is? I miss her. She was such a staple around here!


----------



## Naynadine (Jun 16, 2011)

I've also been wondering about Susanne, i noticed that I didn't see her post anything for a while and I think she used to post a lot before. Hope she's allright.


----------



## cutemiauw (Jun 17, 2011)

^ So do I! I've been wondering about that for quite some time too!

  	I'm not excited with MAC either somehow... Also felt a bit tired of chasing after the release date just to get a certain item. *sigh*


----------



## Chester (Jun 20, 2011)

I hope Susanne is alright. I miss her input.

  	On the MAC note, I've vowed to only buy what really wows me in person. I won't hunt for anything. There are better (read: more sensible) things to do with my time.

  	Chester


----------



## Naynadine (Jun 20, 2011)

I agree, I plan to select more carefully what products I buy. Simply because there are so many collections and new products coming out, not only MAC, but Chanel, Givenchy etc which I like too, it would be insane buying all the ''it''-items from every collection. I do not have that much money, and also not the nerve to hunt down everything.

  	Besides that I'm really frustrated with the confusing infos about MAC's release dates. The latest rumours I heard were that Fashion Flower was pushed back until August, or that it will only be available in selected stores.


----------



## Anneri (Jun 20, 2011)

Naynadine said:


> I agree, I plan to select more carefully what products I buy. Simply because there are so many collections and new products coming out, not only MAC, but Chanel, Givenchy etc which I like too, it would be insane buying all the ''it''-items from every collection. I do not have that much money, and also not the nerve to hunt down everything.
> 
> Besides that I'm really frustrated with the confusing infos about MAC's release dates. *The latest rumours I heard were that Fashion Flower was pushed back until August, or that it will only be available in selected stores.*


	WHAAAAAAT?! This is isane. What's the matter with MAC?!

  	Otherwise, agree with you on all counts. Chanel, Guerlain, Burberry and Armani - here I come!


----------



## cutemiauw (Jun 21, 2011)

Totally agree! I know Chanel/Armani stuff isn't cheap, but since they are not in such ridiculous amount of LEs and conflicting release dates, not to mention the quality. I think it's better 

  	Uh, and I can't believe they postponed Fashion Flower again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. For sure nobody will buy a spring collection so close to fall :-/


----------



## Naynadine (Jun 21, 2011)

Ok, last things I heard are that FF will release on July 1st in (Pro?) stores, but not on Douglas counters. And online also in the first week of July. But if it is stores only and not Douglas, then maybe online it's also MAC exclusive and not on the Douglas site? Also the last few collections were so late on the MAC website, I do not trust the release dates for that site.
  	But since a lot of people got different information, who knows when and where it will really launch. I'll just wait and see, if stuff isn't sold out by the time I see it online, I'll order Ever Hip and Alpha Girl (maybe even only Ever Hip), and that's it. My excitement has died down almost completely.


----------



## Anneri (Jun 21, 2011)

Thanks for the info, Nadine!

  	Like yours, my excitement is quite dead now - and like you, I'll likely get only EH. I tried to search for comparison swatches of AG, but can't seem to find any, and I've really more blushes and BPs than I'll ever finish. So - yeah, if they had released it earlier, I'd have gotten AG for sure, maybe even Summer Shower and Bows & Curtseys, but now?


----------



## Anneri (Jun 22, 2011)

Okay, I just got the following info from the live chat today:

  	Hallo. Danke für Ihre Interesse an MAC Cosmetics. Mein Name ist 'Melanie'. Was kann ich für Sie tun?
  	Dorit: Hallo, ich bin Dorit. Ich habe eine Frage zu den kommenden Kollektionen. Könnten Sie mir die release dates von Semi-Precious und Fashion Flower geben? Besonders bei Fashion Flower gab es ja ein paar Verschiebungen.
  	Melanie: Richtig! *Das On Counter Date für beide genannten Collectionen wird vorraussichtlich der 11.07.2011 sein!*
  	Dorit: Danke, Melanie! Ich finde es schade, dass Fashion Flower als Frühlingskollektion nach Surf Baby veröffentlicht wird - so ganz scheint es nicht mehr zu passen. Könnten Sie das vielleicht ans Management weitergeben? Ich hätte definitv von FF mehr gekauft, wenn sie früher rausgekommen wäre.
  	Dorit: Werden beide Kollektionen überall erhältlich sein? Counters, Stores und douglas.de?
  	Melanie: Ja, lt. unserer Infos soll das so sein!
  	Dorit: Danke! Bis zum nächsten Mal!


----------



## Naynadine (Jun 22, 2011)

Yep, today I heard it too, that both will launch on the 11th. But I have gotten wrong infos from maccosmetics.de before regarding release dates, so I'm not trusting any info 100% right now.
  	All I know is that it's gonna be an expensive day if both FF and Semi Precious launch on the same day.


----------



## Naynadine (Jun 28, 2011)

Anneri - No, I've never ordered from Parfumdreams before, but I always want to. I've been wanting to order the Guerlain Meteorites compact forever, plus maybe a Rouge Automatique. Because you get a 10 Euro discount when you order for 60 or 65 Euro, I think. But I never manage to have the money for it between all the MAC collections, and Chanel and other stuff.

  	I have absolutely no idea why I can't order from Pieper, if I place an order it gets cancelled a second later, saying something is wrong with my information. Which can only be my address or my bank account number. And I'm pretty sure I know them both ;-) Funny thing is, my dad made an account there and tried to order and has the same problem. I called their CS once and they were kinda rude, didn't know how or didn't want to help me, kind of hinting that it must be something wrong with my bank account. Umm, no. Well, it's their loss, they lost a good potential customer. Don't know why they don't offer other payment options like Paypal, or per Rechnung like Douglas anyway.

  	If I can find Douglas vouchers before Semi Precious, I'll post them here.


----------



## cutemiauw (Jun 28, 2011)

Hmm.. I have no idea with the Pieper website. Never ordered there, either. Maybe their site isn't authorized by your bank? 
  	So far I'm satisfied with douglas.de. The code I'm using for the 10% discount is *JSR876*. They said it's only valid until 4th of July. 

  	I'm kind of making a vow of not buying things unless I'm running out of something... but I guess it's hopeless since I'm always lurking in Specktra


----------



## Naynadine (Jun 28, 2011)

cutemiauw said:


> Hmm.. I have no idea with the Pieper website. Never ordered there, either. *Maybe their site isn't authorized by your bank? *
> So far I'm satisfied with douglas.de. The code I'm using for the 10% discount is *JSR876*. They said it's only valid until 4th of July.
> 
> I'm kind of making a vow of not buying things unless I'm running out of something... *but I guess it's hopeless since I'm always lurking in Specktra*


  	Hm, don't know. Sparkasse is a very common bank I guess, don't see why it shouldn't work. But I'm not too bothered, I'm always satisfied with Douglas and their CS too.

	Yeah, Specktra is definitely the wrong place to be if you plan to not buy new makeup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	edit: found a code for a free miniature Lolita Lempicka perfume for all orders from 39 Euro, use code LLF354. Still works.
  	and 5 Euro discount: 195DEDN, should work till June 30th.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jun 28, 2011)

Naynadine said:


> If I can find *Douglas vouchers* before Semi Precious, I'll post them here.



 	What are Douglas vouchers? Are they like coupon codes?


----------



## Anneri (Jun 28, 2011)

Yes, they are. They are normally floating around the web. There are two kinds: one for extra goodies and one for 10% off your purchase.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks, I have to watch out for them when I visit Germany.


----------



## Ejka (Jul 4, 2011)

Ladies, I need some help. I'll be in Munich on 12 July and I saw that the FF and SP release date is 11. Is the LE craze (items selling out within hours) still going strong in Germany? If so, which Munich counter has the largest stock? TIA.


----------



## Naynadine (Jul 4, 2011)

Ejka said:


> Ladies, I need some help. I'll be in Munich on 12 July and I saw that the FF and SP release date is 11. Is the LE craze (items selling out within hours) still going strong in Germany? If so, which Munich counter has the largest stock? TIA.


	The LE run is definitely crazy. There's a good chance that some things will be sold out the first day, I don't know about stock though, but I believe it can vary from counter to counter.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jul 4, 2011)

Ejka said:


> *Ladies*, I need some help. I'll be in Munich on 12 July and I saw that the FF and SP release date is 11. Is the LE craze (items selling out within hours) still going strong in Germany? If so, which Munich counter has the *largest stock*? TIA.


	.... and Gentlemen ;-)

  	IMO, Oberpollinger has usually more stock than Ludwig Beck, but this might be because a lot of tourists sneaks into LW while they are waiting for the "Glockenspiel." There isn't any f/s store in Munich, or at least that I know of - unless that has changed. Happy hunting.


----------



## Anneri (Jul 4, 2011)

Okay girls, has anyone connections to or lives in Munich? I'll desperately need a room/appartment from the beginning of august for 6 months!


----------



## Chester (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm sorry but I'm of no luck in your search for accomodation in Munich, Anneri. But GOOD LUCK with whatever you do there!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Naynadine said:


> Ok, last things I heard are that FF will release on July 1st in (Pro?) stores, but not on Douglas counters. And online also in the first week of July. But if it is stores only and not Douglas, then maybe online it's also MAC exclusive and not on the Douglas site? Also the last few collections were so late on the MAC website, I do not trust the release dates for that site.
> But since a lot of people got different information, who knows when and where it will really launch. I'll just wait and see, if stuff isn't sold out by the time I see it online, I'll order Ever Hip and Alpha Girl (maybe even only Ever Hip), and that's it. My excitement has died down almost completely.


 
	On Monday I asked at my local Douglas counter and the MAC staff member told me Fashion Flower is an A-List collection and only MAC stores will get it. She also told me release date is July 11 - like you already said, ladies.

  	Way to go, MAC.

  	I know I won't drive to Frankfurt - 1 hour to, 1 hour back for 15€ travel expenses - just to check out this collection. I'm glad I arranged a swap before I knew about this, will get Groundcover e/s and that's it. If the other things are meant to be then I'll try to swap for them.

  	Next big maybe on my list are the mineral blushes and skinfinishes from Semi-Precious. I'd like to get one but have to check them out in person first.

  	Chester


----------



## cutemiauw (Jul 5, 2011)

^^ I'm so not going to go all the way to MAC Pro store on a Monday morning just to get a spring collection lipstick (only interested in Ever Hip) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. It doesn't take me as much time as you would, Chester, but still.... 

  	I think I'll take a MAC break this month. So far I'm only interested in the brushes for the next collections


----------



## Ejka (Jul 5, 2011)

cutemiauw said:


> ^^ I'm so not going to go all the way to MAC Pro store on a Monday morning just to get a spring collection lipstick (only interested in Ever Hip)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	I've been on a spontaneous MAC break for a couple of months now - the last thing I bought was the Pink cult blush (was that in March???). I believe I've purchased about 5 items from all the 2011 LE collections combined! In addition, I'm pretty ambivalent towards all upcoming collections. I'm not sure whether I'm just too busy to constantly follow new releases, or the products really aren't as top-notch and unique as they were 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. It's probably also harder to find something special once you've accumulated a significant makeup stash. Perhaps I'm the 'problem' - my taste and preferences have definitely changed and I find myself drawn to other brands. Ah well, c'est la vie.


----------



## Naynadine (Jul 5, 2011)

Chester said:


> *On Monday I asked at my local Douglas counter and the MAC staff member told me Fashion Flower is an A-List collection and only MAC stores will get it. She also told me release date is July 11 - like you already said, ladies.*
> Way to go, MAC.
> 
> I know I won't drive to Frankfurt - 1 hour to, 1 hour back for 15€ travel expenses - just to check out this collection. I'm glad I arranged a swap before I knew about this, will get Groundcover e/s and that's it. If the other things are meant to be then I'll try to swap for them.
> ...


	That's good to know. That means it also won't be online on the Douglas site, I guess. I'm not happy about that, if it will only be available on the MAC site, it will be so difficult to get what I want. I don't know why, but with the last couple of collections, stuff was already shown as sold out even if it was just being launched. Like minutes later, or some colours were missing completely.
  	But I like FF much more than SP, I could skip SP if I had too, but if I don't get the FF things I want, I'd be really disappointed. Ebay would be the last option then.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jul 5, 2011)

Do collections usually go live on the German MAC site on the same day as the in-store collection launch? I might want to grab another Summer Shower (or two) if I can get my hands on it.


----------



## cutemiauw (Jul 5, 2011)

^^ No, the German MAC site gets the collection up at random times 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Confusing, really.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jul 5, 2011)

That's so strange. One might think that MAC would coordinate this better... I'll keep my eyes open.


----------



## Chester (Jul 5, 2011)

@Naynadin:
  	I'm sorry for you hun! I keeps my fingers crossed that you get all you want.


  	@Mac-Guy:
  	Yeah, it's really no fun. :-|

  	I'm making wild assumptions here! but it feels like MAC Germany got a management make-over and the new ones in charge don't know how to handle it all.


----------



## Anneri (Jul 7, 2011)

Hm, after Naynadine's problems with Pieper I've some with parfumdreams. I'm so cross right now! I tried to order there for the first time and you've to register. I tried to, but the site wouldn't let me - I filled out the form twice, but always when I clicked 'progress' everything was wiped blank.
  	So, so annoyed!!! Tomorrow I'll call Customer service and hopefully they'll be able to help. I wanted to order there because the Diorskin Nude foundation is 7 euros cheaper there than at Douglas!

  	Ah, the thwarted joys of internet shopping.


----------



## Naynadine (Jul 9, 2011)

Anneri - sorry for your trouble with PD, maybe that site has some tech issues. I made an account there some time ago and had no problems. Did you call customer service?

  	So excited for tomorrow for the releases! Douglas online will have FF too, I'm so relieved. Hopefully they'll launch the collections early in the morning, if it's after 10 or 11 am, stuff usually sells out faster. I really hope it's not that crazy this time, like Champale or Venomous Villains where things sold out in a second. I have too many things to put in my cart


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jul 9, 2011)

What do you think will sell out first? SP or FF?


----------



## Naynadine (Jul 9, 2011)

I think most people will focus on SP. The MSFs, the blushes are very popular here, and the MES of course, mainly the darker ones. From FF Ever Hip will be just as popular and sold out first (I'm most concerned about not getting this one out of everything), also Alpha Girl, and a lot of people are intersted in Summer Shower I think. And lip gelees always sell kinda fast too, Budding Beauty should be the first. Of everything, the first things to sell out are prolly the MSFs and blushes.


----------



## Anneri (Jul 11, 2011)

So Douglas online can't get their act together again, can they? So annoying for all people who have to rely on them!

  	I went to the store this morning and came back with three things instead of the two I planned to buy - Geo Pink, Golden Glaze, and the impulse bought MSF Pearl. Though the jury is still out on Pearl - I normally don't like MSFs as much as other cheek products because I's quite sensitive if something accentuates m pores. I absolutely hate that. I got Pearl because the MUA at the counter applied it for me and it gives such a nice colour! In the counter's lighting it seemed okay, but in the harsh lighting of my bathroom I'm again not sure about it.

  	Geo Pink is the autumn's Strange Potion for me. Very similar, but more autumn, y'know?

  	And GG is simply lovely. I applied it at home over my standard base (one side wet, the other dry) and will test drive it before I get Faux Gold which was tempting me at the counter. I'm really curious how they hold up on my eyes, I'm fighting a neverending battle with pigments and my Mega Metals, because they just don't stay put for 12 hours, and that's a must in my book.

  	I was very disappointed at Gem of Roses and One of a kind. Both didn't show up differently on the back of my hand but were some muted rosy colour  and very sheer. I've really pigmented lips and assume that both wouldn't show up, so I skipped.

  	I also skipped FF completely. AG seemed a bit chalky, and EH has a lot of white pigment in it. It's seriously a spring colour and I reckon I wouldn't wear it right now.

  	At the brands4friends sale last weekend I also got two The Balm shadows, one in the colour curvy cami that Christine named as a dupe for Rare Find. Rare find is a lovely colour, and I guess it's also quite similar to Chanel's Fauve.

  	I hope you all get what you want!


----------



## Naynadine (Jul 11, 2011)

The Douglas site is driving me nuts. I pretty much did not sleep last night, I was checking the site all the time, I even drank coffee, and I hate coffee, lol. That was probably the first time since 10 years. I ordered Ever Hip from Breuninger this morning, and a couple of hours later also Summer Shower, because there were only 3 left and Douglas obviously is a LITTLE late. I don't know why they are so late this time, usually the collections launch some time between 7 and 10 am. I can't really wait any longer, so Semi Precious will probably be a skip for me, unfortunately. Because evrything I want will be sold out when I check back this evening. I wanted to place the biggest order ever today, and also had some gift vouchers. I was so looking forward to everything. Too bad, Douglas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	Oh, and did you guys see that the FF beauty powders are 29 Euro?


----------



## Anneri (Jul 11, 2011)

Nadine, do you want a 'CP' for some things? I was at the Douglas counter, and I saw that they have loads of SP in their drawers.


----------



## Naynadine (Jul 11, 2011)

Anneri said:


> Nadine, do you want a 'CP' for some things? I was at the Douglas counter, and I saw that they have loads of SP in their drawers.


	Thank you. I will wait until tonight, and see if I can still get some items at Douglas online, because I would really like to use my vouchers. If I can't get anything and I'm still interested, a CP would be great  Maybe only a blush or Golden Gaze, as I'm loosing my interest because of all this trouble. Plus, today they finally have Givenchy online, which I was hunting for months, of course it has to be the same day as 2 MAC collections, lol. So maybe I'll get a Givenchy blush instead after all, because they only have 4 of that one. I'll let you know if I was able to get the things I wanted this evening, if that isn't too late


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jul 11, 2011)

Did you get your stuff, Naynadine?


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jul 11, 2011)

Anneri said:


> Nadine, do you want a 'CP' for some things? I was at the Douglas counter, and I saw that they have loads of *SP in their drawers*.



 	Was this at the Douglas on Zeil Street? I'm glad you go what you wanted. I'm surprised that AF was chalky on you... it's usually such a pretty color. How did you like Summer Shower? Did you go to the f/s MAC store as well?


----------



## Anneri (Jul 11, 2011)

Mac-Guy said:


> Was this at the Douglas on Zeil Street? I'm glad you go what you wanted. I'm surprised that AF was chalky on you... it's usually such a pretty color. How did you like Summer Shower? Did you go to the f/s MAC store as well?


	Yes, it was the Douglas on Zeil street. Because I wanted to use some Douglas vouchers, I didn't go to the f/s - I would've gotten more stuff!
  	AG felt really soft, but the swatch at the back of my hand felt and looked a bit meh. It's surely pretty, but I want to get items that I truly love! Also, I saw a few swatches where it looked really similar to Pretty Baby.
  	Summer Shower - well. I would've loved it if it was just a bit more pigmented. I didn't get it because I'm quite warm toned, and I was afraid it would give me that 'frozen' look and not in a good way! Didn't you want to get a bu of this? Did your friend manage to get it?


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jul 11, 2011)

I got 2 BU of SS. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's crazy how fast items on the website sell. It's almost worse than in the US. Do Douglas or Breuninger ever restock?

  	I agree with you on buying only products that you really love, otherwise they just end up on the bottom of your drawer and you never use them.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jul 11, 2011)

Naynadine said:


> Thank you. I will wait until tonight, and see if I can still get some items at Douglas online, because I would really like to use my vouchers. If I can't get anything and I'm still interested, a CP would be great  Maybe only a blush or Golden Gaze, as I'm loosing my interest because of all this trouble. Plus, today they finally have Givenchy online, which I was hunting for months, of course it has to be the same day as 2 MAC collections, lol. So maybe I'll get a Givenchy blush instead after all, because they only have 4 of that one. I'll let you know if I was able to get the things I wanted this evening, if that isn't too late


  	Breuninger still has Goldstone on their website. Not sure if you were interested in Goldstone, but that's the only color left (unless they restock).


----------



## Naynadine (Jul 11, 2011)

No, I'm not interested in Goldstone. Sometimes Breuniger restocks items in the following days in the morning.
  	I ordered Ever Hip and Summer Shower so far from Breuniger, now waiting for Douglas. Someone from a german beauty forum will give me a call when the collections are on the site, in case I fall asleep  I can hardly keep my eyes open.
  	I have never had this happen with Douglas before, they always launch the collections in the morning.


----------



## Anneri (Jul 11, 2011)

Sometimes Douglas restocks, I think.

  	Nadine, I still have a 10% voucher for Douglas I can use in store. I think I'm going to get FG tomorrow, so it wouldn't really matter if I go and buy some things for you! You were so looking forward for the collex that I'd hate you to miss out. Did you order the Givenchy blusher?

  	BTW, now all items from SP are gone from Douglas - only the lustre drops remained. Huh?!


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jul 11, 2011)

Naynadine said:


> No, I'm not interested in Goldstone. Sometimes Breuniger restocks items in the following days in the morning.
> I ordered Ever Hip and Summer Shower so far from Breuniger, *now waiting for Douglas*. Someone from a german beauty forum will give me a call when the collections are on the site, in case I fall asleep  I can hardly keep my eyes open.
> I have never had this happen with Douglas before, they always launch the collections in the morning.


	You mean that they restock?


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jul 11, 2011)

Anneri said:


> Sometimes Douglas restocks, I think.
> 
> Nadine, I still have a 10% voucher for Douglas I can use in store. I think I'm going to get FG tomorrow, so it wouldn't really matter if I go and buy some things for you! You were so looking forward for the collex that I'd hate you to miss out. Did you order the Givenchy blusher?
> 
> BTW, now *all items from SP are gone from Douglas* - only the lustre drops remained. Huh?!



 	Yes, that was FAST.


----------



## Anneri (Jul 11, 2011)

The problem is, most of the things were never ON the site!


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jul 11, 2011)

Wasn't it the same with Surf Baby? I really wish they would add more stock, but I guess their strategy is that people who don't get product "A" will settle for product "B" (whatever that is) as they are already on the site - and eventually end up spending even more cash.


----------



## Naynadine (Jul 11, 2011)

Mac-Guy said:


> You mean that they restock?


	No, Douglas did not have both collections at all yet. You can only see the promo pics, but they never put up the products. On Facebook they say that there are some technical issues and that they don't know when the collections will be online. And a blogger apparently called their CS, and they said SP will be online in 1-2 days.

  	What a chaos.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jul 11, 2011)

What's on your SP wishlist now?


----------



## Naynadine (Jul 11, 2011)

Quote:


Mac-Guy said:


> What's on your SP wishlist now?


  	I'm still interested in the same things, RQ, GG, WoC, PA and Pure Magnificence. But I feel like I could live without all of them if I didn't get them. I really would like Alpha Girl, but 29 Euro is crazy. That's why I think about rather getting a permanent blush. And I didn't expect the Givenchy products to be available today, because they've been online for a month or longer, but always said available soon. I was always trying to get them somewhere and have quite a list, so I have to calculate that as well now. Total cosmetic confusion


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jul 11, 2011)

29 Euro for AG is too much, IMO. Are beauty powders always so expensive or is it because of the embossed flower? The Givenchy blush sounds nice too and probably it's better quality.


----------



## Naynadine (Jul 11, 2011)

Beauty powder ares usually 22 Euro! So 7 Euro just for the flower pattern! For around 30 Euro I could get a foundation or even the SP kabuki, which is really only 30,50 so it's quite a bargain (yes, I'm thinking about that one too now, lol. It's really cheap for a brush like that)

  	I LOVE Givenchy blushes, I have one so far and it's my favorite makeup procuct I own. So silky smooth, and the scent is absolutely wonderful. Here's a photo of it IMG_6504-1.jpg picture by Naynadine - Photobucket


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jul 11, 2011)

The Givenchy blushes are just gorgeous, especially as you get four color in one. I still can't believe that the kabuki brush is only 30.50 Euro, this must be wrong as the cheek brush is already 41 Euro. If it's really only 30.50, you should definitely get it as it is quite a catch.  I thought it would be at least 53 Euro or more based on the fact that the 182 is already 50 Euro.

  	The flower design on the AG is nice, but I prefer special packaging as the design will eventually go away. It goes quite deep, so you will still be able to see it (similar to the SB Careblend Powders with the MAC logo).


----------



## Naynadine (Jul 11, 2011)

What would you recommend the kabuki for? I never owned one, is it good for applying loose powder?  Is it great for MSFs? I need to look up reviews again, I didn't care about the brushes before.


----------



## Anneri (Jul 11, 2011)

It's really only 30 euros?! OMG.
  	Mac-Guy, please do tell - what's it good for? I own one (very old one I snatched out of my mum's bathroom, because she never uses it and it's quite nice nd soft), but all I ever do with it is buffing blush when I overdid it and look like a clown.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jul 11, 2011)

I wrote a couple of posts about the brushes in the SP thread, so you want to read up there too. I love it for all-over-face MSF application. For loose powders, I prefer the 187 or any other powder brush. Mind you, if you wear heavy foundation, you probably don't want to use an MSF (and the kabuki), as you will just take off your foundation. But if you wear a tinted moisturizer or a light foundation such as F&B (and let it dry thoroughly), you will get a beautiful result using the kabuki to buff out your favorite MSF. MSF like to sit on the top of your skin if you don't buff it out, so I highly recommend buffing it out. Otherwise, it looks cakey in a shimmery way - not really attractive. The 179 works well for this collection as you can dip into the nipple with the dark side and swirl with the larger (this also apples to the stripey MSF from previous collections). If you only get one brush from SP, I would go for the 128, especially if you are into mineralize blushes (you can probably skip the 128 if you have the 189).

  	I still can't believe that it is 30 Euro only - it's the most expensive brush of the whole sortiment. Can someone please check at Douglas (in store) how much it is? I'm curious!


----------



## Naynadine (Jul 11, 2011)

It really was 30,50 at the Breuninger site. So hopefully it will be the same at Douglas.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jul 11, 2011)

Naynadine said:


> It really was 30,50 at the Breuninger site. So hopefully it will be the same at Douglas.



 	I can't wait.


----------



## Naynadine (Jul 11, 2011)

Douglas has everything online! Placed my order. They don't have Pure Magnificence for some reason, but a lot of MSFs, 70 RQ! And the kabuki is not there when you click on it, but I got RQ instead, both would be too expensive. I ordered GG, RQ, PA and WoC, plus SS and EH from Breuninger. Maybe I order PM later, I'm sure not too many people are interested in that one.  Oh, and Ever Hip said sold out from the beginning, so glad I already ordered it. *back to bed*


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm glad your order went through. Are you not getting Pearl?

  	It's strange with the kabuki. Annerie, if you go to Douglas tomorrow, do you mind checking on the price?


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jul 11, 2011)

The Douglas site is really a mess. Light Sunshine costs 38 Euro. LOL!


----------



## Naynadine (Jul 11, 2011)

I know! Now Alpha Girl seems like bargain compared to it, lol. And from the SP l/s they only have Musky Amethyst.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jul 11, 2011)

This must be wrong. I am sure they will correct the price - well, if they notice it! What a mess.


----------



## Anneri (Jul 12, 2011)

Mac-Guy said:


> I'm glad your order went through. Are you not getting Pearl?
> 
> It's strange with the kabuki. Annerie, if you go to Douglas tomorrow, do you mind checking on the price?


	Will do!

  	I'm really happy for you, Naynadine!

  	Edit: What do you think about Faux Gold for someone with brown-green eyes? I love the colour, but am not sure if it's a colour for me. I think maybe it's better for blue-eyed people?


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jul 12, 2011)

Anneri said:


> Will do!
> I'm really happy for you, Naynadine!
> 
> Edit: What do you think about Faux Gold for someone with brown-green eyes? I love the colour, but am not sure if it's a colour for me. I think maybe it's better for blue-eyed people?




	I think there are better colors for brown-greened beauties to make your eyes pop. However, if you go to the store, I would still try it. Just a quick swipe on the lid will tell if it works or not. You will probably see that Smoked Ruby will bring out the green in your eyes. I love how the right e/s can really make your eyes pop. Happy hauling.


----------



## Anneri (Jul 12, 2011)

I loveloveLOVE GG! I'm so surprised about that as I normally don't like mineral products that much - but this I love. It doens't smudge or fade or crease on me when I wore it yesterday for about 8 hours or so and there was only minimal fallout. I have absolutely no money right now, but I'm thinking screw the kabuki, I won't use it that much anyway, and get Blue Sheen, Dark Indulgence and Smoked Ruby. (And maybe Faux Gold.)

  	What would you guys pair with GG? I'm wearing it solo and would wear it that way during daytime, but it's quite dark nevertheless.

  	Btw, Mac-Guy, I read on various German blogs that the buki is really 30,50 euros. I won't go to Douglas today, I've some kind of cold and there's a otherworldly heat outside, but will likely go tomorrow.


----------



## Naynadine (Jul 12, 2011)

The collections are on the MAC site now as well. I'm just wondering why we don't have the Sized to go products, I thought we will have those as well.

  	Anneri - I can't wait for my GG to arrive, I'll probably wear it solo too.

  	I wish there was a 5 euro discount code, then I would grab another MSF. Too bad they don't have these codes anymore recently, I hope there will be some again in the future.

  	And I hope I'll get the l/s from Breuninger, I'm always a little anxious to order there, because I heard it quite often, that people didn't get what they ordered, because it was already sold out. I'm impatiently waiting for shipping confirmation.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jul 12, 2011)

Nice. I hope you get your order soon. Does Breuninger send out a shipping notice?

  	It really looks like the kabuki is "only" 30,50. Grab it, it's a catch, especially as the cheek brush is over 40. The 128 is still my favorite brush from this collection, but you probably never get a MAC kabuki that "cheap."


----------



## Anneri (Jul 12, 2011)

I hope you didn't wait for the collex the whole night, Naynadine!

  	Yeah, it's quite stupid that there are no more 5€ discounts anymore. Maybe I can live with my conscience if I'll get Blue Sheen and Faux Gold - I don't like reddish colours on me that much and DI seemed quite dark (hence the name? *g*), I love blue on me and I can imagine that BS and FG would look good together - hm. I've got LE fever!


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jul 12, 2011)

If you get SR, get one that has more red and limited black in it. You can always sheer it out, but I am sure it's not too dark. You should try it out on the lid. It looks amazing on green eyes.


----------



## Naynadine (Jul 12, 2011)

Anneri said:


> *I hope you didn't wait for the collex the whole night, Naynadine!*
> 
> Yeah, it's quite stupid that there are no more 5€ discounts anymore. Maybe I can live with my conscience if I'll get Blue Sheen and Faux Gold - I don't like reddish colours on me that much and DI seemed quite dark (hence the name? *g*), I love blue on me and I can imagine that BS and FG would look good together - hm. I've got LE fever!


	No, I didn't. I just accidently woke up real early, must have been my inner MAC collection alarm clock that told me to check the Douglas site 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	I would definitely get Blue Sheen, I would too if I would wear those colours.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jul 12, 2011)

Naynadine said:


> No, I didn't. I just accidently woke up real early, must have been *my inner MAC collection alarm clock* that told me to check the Douglas site
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	Hahaha. It could be so much easier if there were more stock!


----------



## Naynadine (Jul 12, 2011)

Mac-Guy said:


> Hahaha. It could be so much easier if there were more stock!



 	Actually I'm surprised, they seemed to have more stock of most items than in the previous collections, especially of the MSFs.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jul 12, 2011)

Where do you see how much stock is available? I can't seem to figure it out...


----------



## Naynadine (Jul 12, 2011)

When you put it in your cart and change the quantity. If you can put only 3 in your cart, they have only 3 left, if you can scroll the number down to 40, they have 40, for example.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jul 12, 2011)

Ah, you can only see it when you check out. I was looking for the quantities all over but didn't put anything in my cart. Lol.

  	Do you know how many MSF and MB they had?


----------



## Naynadine (Jul 12, 2011)

There were around 70 MSFs, didn't ckeck all of them, but at least of RQ. Blushes were less, maybe around 50, don't remember. Usually there is less, at least I have never seen 70 of anything MAC in stock. More like 20 or 30.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jul 12, 2011)

That's quite an impressive stock!


----------



## Chester (Jul 14, 2011)

Ladies and Gents, I have a question. I bought the Studio Moisture Tint on 05-30-11 and over the following 3 weeks I noticed that I have allergic reactions to it. They went away when I stopped using it. I admit I forgot I still had it when I found it this morning.

  	I still have the receipt. Can I still return it now or is the 14day return rule in effect no matter what?

  	Chester


----------



## Naynadine (Jul 14, 2011)

It seems like we will get the P+P Beauty Balm on the 18th in Germany, so I think the Sized to Go stuff as well.

  	I received all my goodies today. I have mixed feelings about some of the products. First off, I LOVE Ever Hip, I did not expect it to look so good. I feel like the colour really suits me and the texture is just right. It has more pink in it than Jazzed and is not as dry. Love it. Summer Shower is pretty, but kind of dry on my lips. Also I can't see anything but a little sparke, have to try it with a gloss I guess. The biggest disappointment is Rose Quartz. The pink colour does not show on my skin, and I'm super pale, it just gives some shimmer. At least it doesn't make my pores look huge, like By Candlelight or Petticoat. But it's somehow hard to pick up the product. I don't hate it, but I expected more. And it looks weird to see how much product is in it compared to previous MSFs, it looks like it has been used for a while already. I still think it's a rip off with only 6.5 grammes in it. I have to pick up so much more product to make it show than any other MSF or powder. I'm on the fence about the blushes too, I can't see why these are supposed to have such a great texture, they're not bad, but not overly good to me either. Pressed Amber is not very pigmented IMO, at least it blends out so easily that it's almost gone. I have to put on several layers. WoC is better. My favorite is Golden Gaze. I NEVER wear dark or black eye makeups. I feel like it does not look very flattering on me, I just always look tired. But this one looks surprisingly good with my blue eyes. And even an eye makeup dummie like myself can create a lovely smokey look with this. Unfortunately mine has a lot of black, and looks more like just black with some gold shimmer rather than a dirty gold like I expected it. And I get major shimmer fallout from it, I have to try something to fix that. But I like this black-gold look so much on my eyes that I just ordered a backup. My first backup ever. It's not really in the budget, but I want to wear this look more often now, and the thought of ever hitting pan scared me, lol. And also Pure Magnificence, which I wanted from the start.

  	Chester - I don't know, but I would doubt that you can still return it if it's more than 14 days. But you should try.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jul 14, 2011)

Are you using RQ as a blush?


----------



## Naynadine (Jul 14, 2011)

Yes, I would like to use it as blush, but the pink part has not enough colour payoff for that, so I have to use another blush underneath. I tried it over WoC, and I liked it.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jul 14, 2011)

Maybe you can use it as an all-over-face powder instead? The pigmentation is not very strong, but I don't think it was meant to be a blush per se. I'm glad to hear it works over WoC. Do you think it's different from other MSF or highlighters you have? I only buy the MSF if I plan on using them all-over-face. IMO, they are too expensive just for highlighting...

  	If you can still get hold of Pearl, you should get it. It works really well all-over-face.  And how do you like Feeling Flush? I know you were excited about getting it, but I'm not sure if you ordered it or not...


----------



## Naynadine (Jul 14, 2011)

Mac-Guy said:


> Maybe you can use it as an all-over-face powder instead? The pigmentation is not very strong, but I don't think it was meant to be a blush per se. I'm glad to hear it works over WoC. Do you think it's different from other MSF or highlighters you have? I only buy the MSF if I plan on using them all-over-face. IMO, they are too expensive just for highlighting...
> 
> If you can still get hold of Pearl, you should get it. It works really well all-over-face.  And how do you like Feeling Flush? I know you were excited about getting it, but I'm not sure if you ordered it or not...


	Since I'm so pale, I usually have no problem using products like MSFs or like Rose Ole as a blush. I think RO it's very different from every MSF or highlight powder or any product I have. The effect is kinda like Pink Power MSF without the middle brown part. Plus some bigger silver glitter particels. That's why I don't think it's possible to wear it allover.
  	At this point I'm not really interested in any more MSFs, only Lightscapade. For highlighting, I think I'll try to find a different product with a finer texture, I have my eyes on Givenchy Prismissime in Light Silk.
  	I didn't get Feeling Flush, I think you must mistake me with someone else, because I never really was interested in it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It was a little too dark for my liking, I prefer lighter pinks.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jul 14, 2011)

Naynadine said:


> Since I'm so pale, I usually have no problem using products like MSFs or like Rose Ole as a blush. I think RO it's very different from every MSF or highlight powder or any product I have. The effect is kinda like Pink Power MSF without the middle brown part. Plus some bigger silver glitter particels. That's why I don't think it's possible to wear it allover. 		 			At this point I'm not really interested in any more MSFs, only Lightscapade. For highlighting, I think I'll try to find a different product with a finer texture,* I have my eyes on Givenchy Prismissime in Light Silk.*
> I didn't get Feeling Flush*, I think you must mistake me with someone else*, because I never really was interested in it
> 
> 
> ...


  	I have to check out the Givenchy one. It sounds amazing.

  	My bad 

  	If you have a CCB, try to use it as a blush base for a RQ. If you have a tacky surface, it will pick up more color.


----------



## Anneri (Jul 15, 2011)

Naynadine, you did get the MSF from Douglas, didn't you? They have a very good return policy. Do return it and exchange it for a product you love! Life's to short to spend it with products that don't work for you! I even returned used products before.

  	But I'm glad that you love GG! I love it loads. I got FG and BS as well and used them for the first time this morning with FG all over the lid and BS as a liner on the lower lash line. LOVE!
  	Here's what I do to minimize fallout: use a primer. Use the MES wet with Fix+ and then, most importantly, use a transparent loose powder and put a thick (really THICK) coat of that under your eyes. When your MES have fallout, the particles are caught in the powder and you can carefully wipe the powder away with a brush. Easy!


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jul 15, 2011)

Anneri said:


> Naynadine, you did get the MSF from Douglas, didn't you? They have a very good return policy. Do return it and exchange it for a *product you love*! Life's to short to spend it with products that don't work for you! I even returned used products before.
> 
> But I'm glad that you love GG! I love it loads. I got FG and BS as well and used them for the first time this morning with FG all over the lid and BS as a liner on the lower lash line. LOVE!
> Here's what I do to minimize fallout: use a primer. Use the MES wet with Fix+ and then, most importantly, use a transparent loose powder and put a thick (really THICK) coat of that under your eyes. When your MES have fallout, the particles are caught in the powder and you can carefully wipe the powder away with a brush. Easy!


	You would love Pearl as an all-over-glow. Or, if you decide that MSF aren't for you, go for the Givenchy highlighter.*


  	* Lightscapade is also likely to have glitter, depending on what swirling you get.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jul 15, 2011)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *Anneri* 



 		 			But I'm glad that you love GG! I love it loads. I got FG and BS as well and used them for the first time this morning with FG all over the lid and BS as a liner on the lower lash line. *LOVE!*
 		 			Here's what I do to minimize fallout: use a primer. Use the MES wet with Fix+ and then, most importantly, use a transparent loose powder and put a thick (really THICK) coat of that under your eyes. When your MES have fallout, the particles are caught in the powder and you can carefully wipe the powder away with a brush. Easy!



	Did you get to pick your MES. I'm glad you love GG. It's such a lovely color! Mine hasn't any fall-out issues at all - even when used dry.


----------



## Anneri (Jul 15, 2011)

Yes I could pick them myself. A really lovely MUA assisted me. I chose a GG with a lot of gold, a BS with lots of blue and some copper and a FG that looks a lot like yours. I'm so happy about them!


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jul 15, 2011)

Was this at the f/s store or at Douglas?


----------



## Anneri (Jul 15, 2011)

At Douglas - I had some vouchers I wanted to redeem. My first choice is always the f/s, though!


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jul 15, 2011)

Have you checked out the MAC store at the airport? They sometimes have some good offers or freebies.


----------



## Naynadine (Jul 15, 2011)

Mac-Guy said:


> *I have to check out the Givenchy one. It sounds amazing.*
> 
> My bad
> 
> If you have a CCB, try to use it as a blush base for a RQ. If you have a tacky surface, it will pick up more color.


  	Seriously, If you haven't tried Givenchy products, have a look. I just have blush and powder, so I don't know about the rest, but those two are amazing. Especially the blush, everybody should own a Givenchy blush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (they are heavily scented, I personally love it though)


  	I suddenly feel the need to get another MES, I'm thinking about BS or SR. It's so weird with this collection, I don't even like it that much, but the MES are somehow addictive, I want more


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jul 15, 2011)

If you have to make a choice between SR and BS, I would go for SR. IMO, it's more unique and with the right base, you can keep it subtle or make it pop. I would also try GG on a slightly tacky base to make it stick better to your lid. Do you have any of MAC's grease paint sticks?

  	I have to check out Givenchy again. I don't want to get hooked (this might easily happen)


----------



## *JJ* (Jul 20, 2011)

so, since glam glass might be delayed, are there any other collections coming out in august?


----------



## Naynadine (Jul 20, 2011)

*JJ* said:


> so, since glam glass might be delayed, are there any other collections coming out in august?


	We should have Cine-matics/Colorizations in August. And we still have to get the Sized to Go products, so those should pop up on the website next month too.

  	Besides that I'm not sure if there will be any releases in August.
  	Maybe also the P+P Lash Serum and the Clearly MAC bags.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jul 21, 2011)

Naynadine said:


> We should have *Cine-matics/Colorizations in Augus*t. And we still have to get the Sized to Go products, so those should pop up on the website next month too.
> Besides that I'm not sure if there will be any releases in August.
> Maybe also the P+P Lash Serum and the Clearly MAC bags.


	Do we know the date yet? I still have hopes to get my Performance Arts e/s


----------



## Naynadine (Jul 21, 2011)

Mac-Guy said:


> Do we know the date yet? I still have hopes to get my Performance Arts e/s



 	No, I haven't heard anything about this collection over here. I think I read that Switzerland will get the same duos like the US, not the ones where you can chose the e/s. No info for Germany yet.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jul 21, 2011)

Naynadine said:


> No, I haven't heard anything about this collection over here. I think I read that Switzerland will get the same duos like the US, not the ones where you can chose the e/s. No info for Germany yet.



 	Thanks for the update. I'm only interested in the international exclusive ones. It's funny that Switzerland gets the US version. Oh well, with all that chaos about release dates in Germany, they might change it around anyway before it finally gets released, but I don't think it will sell out super fast.


----------



## Anneri (Jul 21, 2011)

Does anyone has some Douglas 10%-codes? The LF2-F1-634 one doesn't work for me. Bugger!


----------



## Naynadine (Jul 21, 2011)

Anneri said:


> Does anyone has some Douglas 10%-codes? The LF2-F1-634 one doesn't work for me. Bugger!


  	No, unfortunately not 
  	I want to place an order too, but there isn't any code lately. There were always so many 5 Euro codes, but the last ones all expired on July 1st. Let's hope there will be a new code soon!


----------



## Anneri (Jul 22, 2011)

Hmpf. Thank you anyways!
  	Their policy seemed to have changed - there always used to be so many discount codes floating around at the same time, and now?!

  	I received my last package withour any goodies and samples, though they all apppeared my order. I emailed them about it and they send me another package now. I'm very pleased about it and hopefully there will be another code inside!

  	In other news, I passed Douglas today, decided I needed a treat and got a wonderful Unsurpassable MES with some decent purple and copper veining. Very happy! I hope that was the last thing I got from a collection I wanted to pass at first!!!


----------



## Naynadine (Jul 22, 2011)

I also received my Douglas package today, and my samples were missing too! Whoever is packing them must be a little sleepy lately I guess 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I wrote them a short message through their contact form on the website, that I find it a little disappointing, because the samples are a part of the ''shopping experience'' and there is no reason why you can choose them while shopping and then not receive any. Let's see if they get back to me.
  	Let's hope for nice goodies or a code to make up for it!

  	Oh, and Golden Gaze was in the package, I ordered it because my other one was too black and I sent it back to MAC. But this one isn't much better   Don't know if I should send it back now too. But if they sent me something because of the missing samples, I would feel bad sending back my order, lol.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jul 22, 2011)

I hope you get your samples. I would email them. They should throw in an extra sample for the inconvenience.


----------



## Anneri (Jul 22, 2011)

Yes, do, Naynadine! I'll receive mine, and I hope I'll get a little extra for the inconvenience!
  	Let's you wonder what's happening where they pack the parcels!


----------



## Naynadine (Jul 25, 2011)

Hm, I haven't gotten any reply from Douglas yet. Usually they'll answer in less than 24 hours. I used the contact form on the site for the first time instead of writing an email myself. But I don't want to write again and be annoying just because of missing samples. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Has anybody any info from their store/counter maybe, about Cinematics and Glam Glass, re release dates?


----------



## Anneri (Jul 25, 2011)

I just answered the email they send with shipping informations and invoice. They told me I'll get my stuff, but I haven't had anything in the mail yet. Hm.

  	I haven't heard anything about both LEs. So annoying! But my fav MA is away on vacation, and the other ones are - well, not really helpful. Most of the time I know more about coming collections than they do!


----------



## Naynadine (Jul 25, 2011)

Ah, I just got a reply. It says they will send me the missing samples. But didn't asked for my address or anything. So I gues they just figure it out by my email address&name.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jul 25, 2011)

Naynadine said:


> Ah, I just got a reply. It says they will send me the missing samples. *But didn't asked for my address or anything*. So I gues they just figure it out by my email address&name.



 	Just reply reminding them of your address. I hope you get your samples soon.


----------



## Naynadine (Jul 25, 2011)

Mac-Guy said:


> *Just reply reminding them of your address.* I hope you get your samples soon.


	I will.

  	So from what I heard in another forum, Cine-matics should be out August 1st in Germany. But that's the only collection next month, no Glam Glass yet.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jul 25, 2011)

Naynadine said:


> I will.
> So from what I heard in another forum, Cine-matics should be out August 1st in Germany. But that's the only collection next month, no Glam Glass yet.


  	Great. I'll get ready to pick up Performance Art and Dressing Room.


----------



## Naynadine (Jul 27, 2011)

I already received my samples. And there were really just those two lonely samples in the box, lol, I kinda was hoping for a little extra, oh well. I also received my other Douglas order with the Chanel powder, haven't tried it yet though. Two Douglas boxes on one day, I like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	Anneri - did you get your samples as well?


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jul 27, 2011)

Naynadine said:


> I already received my samples. And there were really just those *two lonely samples in the box*, lol, I kinda was hoping for a little extra, oh well. I also received my other Douglas order with the Chanel powder, haven't tried it yet though. Two Douglas boxes on one day, I like
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	LOL.


----------



## Anneri (Jul 28, 2011)

Naynadine said:


> I already received my samples. And there were really just those two lonely samples in the box, lol, I kinda was hoping for a little extra, oh well. I also received my other Douglas order with the Chanel powder, haven't tried it yet though. Two Douglas boxes on one day, I like
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  	I've to get my package from the post office later today. They delivered it yesterday - the day I was moving! But today I'll go back anyway to my old apartment to clean and do stuff (I'm so tired from schlepping boxes all day yesterday, I only thing I want is to recline on a couch!), so I can pop in to the post office on my way. I'm still hoping for a little extra...


----------



## Anneri (Jul 29, 2011)

Nope, no extra! My four samples, and that was it. And that in a big Douglas box! lol


----------



## Naynadine (Jul 29, 2011)

Anneri said:


> Nope, no extra! My four samples, and that was it. And that in a big Douglas box! lol


	Aw, they should've given us a 5 Euro code!
  	Never mind though, I think their customer service is still great, best I've ever experienced. I don't know any other store who would've send the samples.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jul 29, 2011)

Is Cinematics going online on Monday? Is it just Douglas or also on the MAC site? I hope I manage to put in an order...


----------



## Naynadine (Jul 29, 2011)

Mac-Guy said:


> Is Cinematics going online on Monday? Is it just Douglas or also on the MAC site? I hope I manage to put in an order...



 	I have NO idea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and I'm getting frustrated.
  	Monday is what I heard, but I also heard of delays for the german release. So confusing. But when you type cine - matics or colourizations in the search function on the Douglas site, the names already pop up. So they should have Colourizations too, which I find surprising, because I thought the refills are only available on the MAC site. I just can't see those being available at Douglas. Then again, I heard that Douglas will have the Double Feature duos like the US ones, which would explain that but not make sense, cause their US exclusive, LOL.

  	Did I mention that it's confusing?


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jul 29, 2011)

Naynadine said:


> I have NO idea
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 	Haha, your last smiley looks so creepy. I've never seen that.

  	I'm just interested in the refills. Would you mind sending me a PM when you see the collection going online? That would be super nice.


----------



## Naynadine (Jul 29, 2011)

Mac-Guy said:


> Haha, your last smiley looks so creepy. I've never seen that.
> 
> I'm just interested in the refills. Would you mind sending me a PM when you see the collection going online? That would be super nice.


	That's the 'crazy' smiley, sooner or later you'll need it here with all the confusion going on, lol.

  	Sure, I can PM you. I hope I don't forget it in the midst of the online ordering frenzy before everything is sold out. But I doubt this will be as crazy as some other collections.

  	Aren't you in the US, can you place an order from there?


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jul 29, 2011)

Naynadine said:


> That's the 'crazy' smiley, sooner or later you'll need it here with all the confusion going on, lol.
> Sure, I can PM you. I hope I don't forget it in the midst of the online ordering frenzy before everything is sold out. But I doubt this will be as crazy as some other collections.
> 
> Aren't you in the US, can you place an order from there?


	Thanks, this would be great. I will ship it to a friend in Germany.


----------



## cutemiauw (Jul 30, 2011)

Just found a 5 Eur rabattcode for Douglas.de. Don't know how long it'll be valid for, but it works today  

  	061DEDV

  	Also this website mention a 10% discount code valid till end of October: LF2-F1-634

  	HTH!


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jul 30, 2011)

Fabulous. Now let's keep fingers crossed that they have the refills.


----------



## Anneri (Jul 30, 2011)

I went to my f/s today and they told me they will have 'everything' (I asked for the duos and refills) on Monday.

  	Thanks Astrid for the codes!


----------



## Naynadine (Jul 30, 2011)

Anneri said:


> I went to my f/s today and they told me they will have 'everything' (I asked for the duos and refills) on Monday.
> 
> Thanks Astrid for the codes!


	That's good to know!


  	I wanted to post the same 5 code too  I hope they'll have the refills


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jul 30, 2011)

Anneri said:


> I went to my f/s today and they told me they will have 'everything' (I asked for the duos and refills) on Monday.
> 
> Thanks Astrid for the codes!



 	Great news.


----------



## dorni (Aug 1, 2011)

Because I bought only Smoked Ruby from Semi Precious, I decided that I can splurge a bit more on the new LE. But I only bought 3 Refills (Green Room, Navel and Bows & Curtseys) and the new empty X2 Palette. The X2 is really overpriced in my Opinion, especially if I compare it to my MUFE magnetic palette (7 EURO MAC / 8,80 EURO MUFE). I still got one because I thought it could be a nice little custom palette for a Weekend Trip.


----------



## bis (Aug 1, 2011)

[quote name="dorni" url="/forum/thread/108370/release-dates-for-germany/1710#post_2148303"]	Because I bought only Smoked Ruby from Semi Precious, I decided that I can splurge a bit more on the new LE. But I only bought 3 Refills (Green Room, Navel and Bows & Curtseys) and the new empty X2 Palette. The X2 is really overpriced in my Opinion, especially if I compare it to my MUFE magnetic palette (7 EURO MAC / 8,80 EURO MUFE). I still got one because I thought it could be a nice little custom palette for a Weekend Trip.
[/quote]  So the collection is already out? Do all counters get the eyeshadow singles? And how do you like the colours you got?  TIA.


----------



## Naynadine (Aug 1, 2011)

The duo palette is 7 euro? But a quad is only 50 cent more, that's crazy.

  	And it's still not up on the MAC site.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Aug 1, 2011)

Can you buy the refills individually or do you have to buy the duo palette as well? 7 Euro is a lot for an empty palette. Isn't the empty quad only 7.50 Euro?


----------



## IzzyCologne (Aug 9, 2011)

Does anyone has information about the release date of Glam Glass by now? I am sooooo ready for some new Lip Liners 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just couldn't stand it if I would miss out on them. What I almost always do, when collections are only available at the pro counters......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Thank you guys for any news!


----------



## bis (Aug 10, 2011)

No idea when GlamGlass will be released :dunno:  Someone mentioned that MAC told them that it will be last week, which did not happen. I guess the best would be to call your MAC counter/store/inline shop.


----------



## Anneri (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm totally confused - I was at the Douglas counter yesterday and the MUA told me I couldn't buy the refills without the duo palette. Was she right? I was pretty sure you guys bought refills without the palette, so I left without buying Performance Art.

  	If you bought something of the LE, do you like your items?


----------



## Mac-Guy (Aug 16, 2011)

Anneri said:


> I'm totally confused - I was at the Douglas counter yesterday and the MUA told me I couldn't buy the refills without the duo palette. Was she right? I was pretty sure you guys bought refills without the palette, so I left without buying Performance Art.
> 
> If you bought something of the LE, do you like your items?


	I bought four refills w/o the duo palette, but I ordered it from Beck.


----------



## Anneri (Aug 16, 2011)

Maybe I'll pay Beck a visit this week then!
  	Thank you. I *knew* I remembered it right!


----------



## Naynadine (Aug 16, 2011)

Anneri said:


> Maybe I'll pay Beck a visit this week then!
> Thank you. I *knew* I remembered it right!


	I orderd my Performance Art from MAC online, it was sold out, but now it's available again.

  	I really like it, though it isn't the usual Veluxe Pearl, it has some more shimmer in it. But it's really pretty


----------



## Mac-Guy (Aug 16, 2011)

Naynadine said:


> I orderd my Performance Art from MAC online, it was sold out, but now it's available again.
> I really like it, though it isn't the usual Veluxe Pearl, it has some more shimmer in it. But it's really pretty


  	It's good to know that they restock.


----------



## bis (Aug 16, 2011)

[quote name="Anneri" url="/forum/thread/108370/release-dates-for-germany/1710#post_2152801"]	I'm totally confused - I was at the Douglas counter yesterday and the MUA told me I couldn't buy the refills without the duo palette. Was she right? I was pretty sure you guys bought refills without the palette, so I left without buying Performance Art.

	If you bought something of the LE, do you like your items?
[/quote]  No, no need. Nice try of her though  But maybe she really thought that you have to :dunno:


----------



## dorni (Aug 21, 2011)

Sorry that I didn´t respond in time, I was a bit occupied with work.

  	As far as I know, Douglas got the premade duos (called Double Feature) and the stores ( and Ludwig Beck obviously) got the refills and the empty palette.  So it fair to say, that the MUA at Douglas was right, because the pan in the premade duo will be most likely glued in. The Double ... Duo and the new refills are supposed to be different colours, so I´ve been told. Hope that helps.

  	I´ve only used Green Room so far and I really liked it, ist darker and a bit greener than Surf USA, with a more satin type of finish. Bows & Curtseys does look like Omph ( Mickey C. LE) on me, a muddy black
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Navel looks like Naval from the pro range, so I´m suspecting a type-o. Haven´t used that one yet.


----------



## Anneri (Aug 22, 2011)

No worries, dorni! Thank you for your answer.

  	I got Performance Art in the meantime from Beck and wore it over Chanel Emerveille yesterday for the first time - I was a bit disappointed because it's so sheer! I really had to push my brush into the e/s to pick up enough to see some colour. :-(

  	I'm wondering - some German bloggers already have their MMO items. Where did they get them?! I was told the collection would be released next week, September 1st.


----------



## dorni (Aug 22, 2011)

Buntewollsocke stated in her blog that she got the items at an MAC-Event.

  	Anneri, do you know the release date of the Matchmaker Foundation? I decided to give MAC foundations one last chance, the last one that worked for me was Studio Finish Satin Foundation (back in the 90´s, I´m getting really old!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## bis (Aug 22, 2011)

dorni said:


> Buntewollsocke stated in her blog that she got the items at an MAC-Event.
> 
> Anneri, do you know the release date of the Matchmaker Foundation? I decided to give MAC foundations one last chance, the last one that worked for me was Studio Finish Satin Foundation (back in the 90´s, I´m getting really old!!
> 
> ...


  I was told 1/9/2011.


----------



## Anneri (Aug 23, 2011)

Yes, me too. Karrie mentions in her blog all the collections that will be released in September - the perm ones, too.


----------



## dorni (Aug 23, 2011)

bis, Anneri, thank you.


----------



## Anneri (Sep 1, 2011)

Can someone confirm that the Styledriven products are going to be perm? I'm slightly concerned about that - my mua was totally clueless about it today. Any reliable source?


----------



## *JJ* (Sep 4, 2011)

i asked at my local MAC store and they confirmed that the styledriven stuff is perm.


----------



## Anneri (Sep 27, 2011)

Has anyone of you lovelies any idea about the release dates of Posh Paradise and Fall Color? Next week? I asked at my counter, and the guy said he hadn't any definitive release dates. :-(


----------



## bis (Sep 27, 2011)

Anneri said:


> Has anyone of you lovelies any idea about the release dates of Posh Paradise and Fall Color? Next week? I asked at my counter, and the guy said he hadn't any definitive release dates. :-(


  I was told 1/10 for both collections and I hope they were right. Why am I not surprised that they do not know when it will launch, again?


----------



## Anneri (Sep 27, 2011)

It was last week here in Munich and I was really astonished that they couldn't tell me the exact date! But well - it's MAC.
  	But on a Saturday - that's slightly weird, isn't it?


----------



## bis (Sep 27, 2011)

Anneri said:


> It was last week here in Munich and I was really astonished that they couldn't tell me the exact date! But well - it's MAC.
> But on a Saturday - that's slightly weird, isn't it?


  It totally is, no idea what is going on there. I just hope it shows up on Saturday. What are you planning to get?  How are you doing btw?


----------



## dorni (Sep 29, 2011)

Just called the store in FFM and they confirm 1st of october as the release date. Forgot to ask about Art Of Powder.  I have only one of the purple paintpots on my list, perhaps one of those can help the lousy evil eye quad colours to show up. That´s all I want, for the moment. But who knows, perhaps I have to say :macwallet:  Btw, I will return my matchmaster foundation, too yellow, too dark, too cakey. Shade was 1.5!


----------



## bis (Sep 29, 2011)

dorni said:


> Just called the store in FFM and they confirm 1st of october as the release date. Forgot to ask about Art Of Powder. I have only one of the purple paintpots on my list, perhaps one of those can help the lousy evil eye quad colours to show up. That´s all I want, for the moment. But who knows, perhaps I have to say :macwallet: Btw, I will return my matchmaster foundation, too yellow, too dark, too cakey. Shade was 1.5!


  Thanks. Let's hope they keep it.  The Evil Eye Quad is bad for you? I really like it a lot and I do find it pigmented. I hope the paint pot makes it better for you.  Apart from the shade, were you happy with it? I found it a bit cakey as well, but that was more the application I thought. And I also think that the shade conversion chart is not helping. I am tanned now, a NC20 and shade 2.0 was way too dark and orange. Will you give it another try?


----------



## dorni (Sep 29, 2011)

Not sure if I should give it another try. It might be a nice Foundation if my skin was a bit oilier, but in the winter, my skin gets really dry and rough. At the moment I spritz my face with fix+, appling the MMF immediatly with the MAC 130 brush to avoid that cakey look. Colourwise, I´m mixing a bit of MAC F&B in N1 with the MMF. But that mix is getting too dark now. I have to admit, that I´m not the biggest fan of MAC´s Foundations, the shades are always looking a bit unnatural, at least on my skin. If the 1.0 should be a perfect match for my skintone, maybe I´ll give it another try.  Perhaps I give the MUFE HD a try, their F&B Foundtion is wonderful just the coverage is a bit sheer for my needs (rosacea).


----------



## Naynadine (Sep 29, 2011)

FYI for everyone who is ordering online: Douglas gave me the info that Posh Paradise and Fall Colour will be online at the middle of next week.

  	I wouldn't count on that as they gave me wrong dates before, but looks like they won't be online on Saturday


----------



## bis (Sep 30, 2011)

dorni said:


> Not sure if I should give it another try. It might be a nice Foundation if my skin was a bit oilier, but in the winter, my skin gets really dry and rough. At the moment I spritz my face with fix+, appling the MMF immediatly with the MAC 130 brush to avoid that cakey look. Colourwise, I´m mixing a bit of MAC F&B in N1 with the MMF. But that mix is getting too dark now. I have to admit, that I´m not the biggest fan of MAC´s Foundations, the shades are always looking a bit unnatural, at least on my skin. If the 1.0 should be a perfect match for my skintone, maybe I´ll give it another try. Perhaps I give the MUFE HD a try, their F&B Foundtion is wonderful just the coverage is a bit sheer for my needs (rosacea).


  Yes, I have the same problem, dry skin and most foundations are either to yellow or too pink. Btw, have you tried Chanel foundations? I have the Vita Lumiere Aqua and it's a very nice one, plus they have a new one coming out soon.


----------



## Anneri (Sep 30, 2011)

Naynadine said:


> FYI for everyone who is ordering online: Douglas gave me the info that Posh Paradise and Fall Colour will be online at the middle of next week.
> 
> I wouldn't count on that as they gave me wrong dates before, but looks like they won't be online on Saturday



 	Well, it's already online at maccosmetics.de. Don't know since when, but Lightscapade of course is sold out.


----------



## Anneri (Oct 1, 2011)

Well, today I was completely annoyed at MAC. I had to go to four (!) counters to get my stuff. It was the classic MAC mix up.
  	I had booked a train from MUC to FFM this morning but reckoned I'd manage to drop into Beck first and get my goodies, no matter how poor I felt (MASSIVE cold here). I called Beck yesterday and the release date was confirmed. I arrived at the store when they opened, asked for the collection and was rudely told that it wasn't out, that the SA didn't know when they had time to assamble it. I told her I had to get my train and I'd know exactly what I want, so that she maybe could get me my items, but that was flatly declined. The whole thing was so unhelpful and not customer orientated that her collegue looked uncomfortable and I seriously doubt that I ever shop at this counter again. I even told her that I had called yesterday and the MUA on the phone (perfectly nice) had told me it would be out today and that I would have to ask for it, because they didn't have the displays yet. Again - no.
  	I then went to the next counter, where a slightly confused girl told me that both collections would be out on tuesday. At the third counter, the same - a confused SA who told me Tuesday, and added that I was the fourth to ask for the collections today. Apparently she had absolutely no clue that Fall Color is special because of the MSFs!

  	I was at that point completely disgruntled but decided to call the FFM store. And yes, they had the collections out, without any displays, but out nevertheless, and when I arrived I went there first (yep, MU junkie, apparently!), got a Beigescapade (but they had only three left, so I'm happy I scored one at all), High-def Cyan (they got only three! Imagine that!), Half Wild p/p and Legendary and Deliciously Forbidden mattenes.
  	And everything because of some missing displays!

  	What did you get? Bis, did your counter have everything?


----------



## bis (Oct 1, 2011)

Congrats, at least you got one!  No, they did not get anything yet. Maybe on Thursday, but to be honest they might put the collection out any day when they get the products. :dunno:  You need to tell me all about the Hi-Def Cyan, Half-Wild and Deliciously Forbidden :drools:  Get well soon :support:  Sorry you had such bad service at Beck


----------



## Naynadine (Oct 2, 2011)

Anneri said:


> Well, it's already online at *maccosmetics.de.* Don't know since when, but Lightscapade of course is sold out.


	I was able to order two there, but I don't think I will receive them. My order ist still pending, other peoples' orders were shipped like 2 hours later. I called CS, and it was ridiculous and not helpfull to say the least. The same drama as it was with the 226 brush that I never received even though I ordered much earlier than most people who got it.
  	I also preorderd one at Beck, this was my first time ordering there, but I haven't received that one either, yet... Apparently 75 people ordered, but they only got 30 Lightscapades. They didn't call me to cancel my order, but they canceled the orders of some girls who placed their orders weeks earlier, so I' not sure if I'll end up getting that one

  	Thankfully I was able to order one at Breuninger yesterday, and it's already shipped. I'm still waiting for Douglas though, I want to order the Posh Paradise stuff there and also another Lightscapade if possible, as I want one or two backups.


----------



## Anneri (Oct 5, 2011)

How did it all turn out, Naynadine?

  	I think MAC is really turning into a joke - it annoys me to no end recently. Delays, CS, 'die linke Hand weiß nicht, was die rechte tut', etc. Really really unprofessionell.


----------



## Naynadine (Oct 5, 2011)

Anneri said:


> How did it all turn out, Naynadine?
> 
> *I think MAC is really turning into a joke - it annoys me to no end recently. Delays, CS, 'die linke Hand weiß nicht, was die rechte tut', etc. Really really unprofessionell.*


  	Amen to that. My order, from last Friday, is still pending... It only says ,,Empfangen'' and nothing is happening, it's a joke, really.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I didn't call CS again, because that last call was already like talking to a wall. The lady made me feel really uncomfortable, not that she was rude, but it was like she refused to even pay attention to what my actual problem was. I kept repeating myself for ten minutes, and she just laughed everything off. I think it's safe to say that I will not get those two LS. In the meantime I received the ones from Beck and Breuninger, they are both very light, not much blue unfortunately.

  	I also ordered Treasure Hunt from Breuninger, the last one they had, but that also didn't ship yet, even though I ordered it the same day as lighscapade and that arrived yesterday. So I don't want to get my hopes up that I'll get that one either.


----------



## dorni (Oct 7, 2011)

I talked to the MUA in the FFM store yesterday and she also thought that it´s ridiculous that the displays are still missing. A company as big as Lauder should be able to keep a schedule.

  	Sorry to hear that it is so difficult to order LE items online, I never tried that.
  	Naynadine, have you ever tried ordering from the pro-store in cologne? You can order there via phone, unfortunately you have to pay 7€ for shipping and you need a credit card, but less stress.

  	My purchase:
  	Emerald Dusk pigment
  	Hyperviolet p/p
  	Ash Violet f/l - yes, I love my purples and violets
  	Unkown Pleasures mattene l/s
  	212 Brush, wonderful for tightlining
  	Fast Play l/s (Back to MAC)

  	Have a nice weekend, ladies


----------



## bis (Oct 8, 2011)

dorni said:


> I talked to the MUA in the FFM store yesterday and she also thought that it´s ridiculous that the displays are still missing. A company as big as Lauder should be able to keep a schedule.
> 
> Sorry to hear that it is so difficult to order LE items online, I never tried that.
> Naynadine, have you ever tried ordering from the pro-store in cologne? You can order there via phone, unfortunately you have to pay 7€ for shipping and you need a credit card, but less stress.
> ...


  Thanks, you too. Hope the bad weather does not ruin your weekends, girls   Naynadine, write up all the issues you had and them them an email/letter and also mention how unhelpful this lady was. This is ridiculous.


----------



## Naynadine (Oct 9, 2011)

bis said:


> *Naynadine, write up all the issues you had and them them an email/letter and also mention how unhelpful this lady was. This is ridiculous*.



 	I did, I wrote two detailed emails when Make Me Over was released, because I already had the same issues then and didn't receive the 226. But they pretty much ignored what I had to say, just like the lady from CS.

  	I called again on Friday about my Lightscapades, and the lady asked me which of my accounts I ordered with, because apparently I have several (???) Which is absolutely not true, no idea what this is about. She said that she is 99% sure that I will get my LCs, and that they're probably just waiting to get more stock in, and that she will send me an email once she knows more. An hour later I logged on in my account, and my order is cancelled!!! And I never received the promised email. I can't even put in words how annoyed I am with that website and their CS. Seriously.

  	I'll wait another 1 or 2 days for the email, if I don't get one, I'll call again.


  	Anyway, hope you're all enjoying your weekend


----------



## Anneri (Oct 25, 2011)

Today I read on ablog that the Chanel holiday collection will be released only at Breuninger. Can someone confirm this? I think it's very strange...


----------



## bis (Oct 25, 2011)

Anneri said:


> Today I read on ablog that the Chanel holiday collection will be released only at Breuninger. Can someone confirm this? I think it's very strange...


  No idea, but it would actually be a step in the right direction, maybe then next year they would have it at all the counters. Btw, does anyone know the release date for the Guerlain peacock feather powder?


----------



## *JJ* (Dec 6, 2011)

will gareth pugh be released in germany?


----------



## Anneri (Dec 6, 2011)

*JJ* said:


> will gareth pugh be released in germany?


	I think so! Marcel Wanders was, last year. Maybe it will be just online, though.

  	Has anyone any idea about the next collections? What will be next?

  	It has been awfully quiet in this thread, hope all of you are well!


----------



## Mac-Guy (Dec 6, 2011)

Anneri said:


> I think so! Marcel Wanders was, last year. Maybe it will be just online, though.
> Has anyone any idea about the next collections? What will be next?
> 
> *It has been awfully quiet in this thread, hope all of you are well!*



 	I'm here


----------



## Anneri (Dec 6, 2011)

That's good!


----------



## Naynadine (Dec 6, 2011)

Anneri said:


> I think so! Marcel Wanders was, last year. Maybe it will be just online, though.
> Has anyone any idea about the next collections? What will be next?
> 
> It has been awfully quiet in this thread, hope all of you are well!


	From what I have heard, GP will be available online only, not even in Pro stores. And I heard that it won't be released before January. But you can never be too sure with MAC, as we all know...

  	And I would think Daphne Guinness will come out in January, maybe also Iris Apfel. But that one will probably be an online exclusive collection as well.


  	What's on your lists for Gareth Pugh? I only want Strada, the rest doesn't wow me, and the prices are crazy


----------



## Anneri (Dec 6, 2011)

I thought that Naturally would come out after Christmas with either Daphne Guiness or Iris Apfel, just like last year's Champale and Stylishly Yours. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	But as you say, with MAC, you never know...

  	Very likely I won't get anything from Gareth Pugh. I really don't have the money. I'll get Strada the next time I'm in a Pro Store either in the US or UK. Additionally, due to the job I got about five pounds of MU lately (literally), and I start to get a kind of MU fatigue. I feeling for the first time that I own just too much to ever use it up, and that's starting to depress me. It seems quite decadent.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Dec 6, 2011)

Anneri said:


> I thought that Naturally would come out after Christmas with either Daphne Guiness or Iris Apfel, just like last year's Champale and Stylishly Yours.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	Don't wait too long as it is LE on Pro.


----------



## Naynadine (Dec 6, 2011)

Anneri said:


> I thought that Naturally would come out after Christmas with either Daphne Guiness or Iris Apfel, just like last year's Champale and Stylishly Yours.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  	I know that feeling. I pretty much spend all my money on MU, but my budget is rather small, and my collection isn't crazy big either, but it's still scary to think about how much the stuff is worth. There are so many LE products that I like, but I really only want to buy what I need. It doens't make much sense to buy the 10th pink lipstick or blush, and never really use anything up.

  	I would guess, that Narurally will come out in February. But I have no idea. It's just that four collections seem too much for one month.


----------



## Anneri (Dec 6, 2011)

Mac-Guy said:


> Don't wait too long as it is LE on Pro.



 	I thought it would be still perm in pan form?


----------



## Mac-Guy (Dec 6, 2011)

Anneri said:


> I thought it would be still perm in pan form?



 	The pan is listed as LE Pro blush. I guess most Pros who use it stock up on it anyway, so making it LE will boost sales.


----------



## Anneri (Dec 6, 2011)

Bugger! Maybe someone will do a Cp for me then.


----------



## *JJ* (Dec 7, 2011)

i got strada in a pro pan in london last week, gareth pugh was released the day after i left 
  	it won't be released here in austria, so i was hoping to get restricted lipstick there..
  	hopefully we'll have it online or i can get a cp from germany.


----------



## dorni (Dec 13, 2011)

I´ve decided to skip Gareth Pugh, the pigments looked nice but, 1.5 g and 32 or 34€? I´m not that crazy. I really wanted Strada, but my skin is so dry and rough this Winter, a cream product for contouring might work better. The online only thing makes it easy to resist.

  	my focus is on the pigments and blush ombres from Daphne Guinness, e/s from Iris Apfel and the Shop/Cook Collection, (Tendertones, Kissable Lipcolours, Cremeblend Blushes...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


  	BTW, shouldn´t we start a new tread? MAC Addicts in Germany or something like that?


----------



## s_lost (Dec 15, 2011)

Hey girls, how are you all?  Does anyone know an online shopping delivering in Germany that still has the illusions d'ombre from Chanel? They're sold out at Douglas   Thanks!!!


----------



## Naynadine (Dec 15, 2011)

s_lost said:


> Thanks!!!



 	Pieper also has Chanel, thar's the only other german website you can order Chanel products from. But you could go to ''Wunschprodukt nicht gefunden'' on the Douglas site, and they will deliver the product you're looking for to a Douglas store for you to pick it up. You could also order from the UK, from the Garden Pharmacy, but shipping is expensive. HTH


----------



## bis (Dec 23, 2011)

s_lost said:


> Hey girls, how are you all? Does anyone know an online shopping delivering in Germany that still has the illusions d'ombre from Chanel? They're sold out at Douglas  Thanks!!!


  Thanks, I am good  How are you doing?  Which one of the Illusions d'ombre are you looking for?


----------



## Anneri (Dec 27, 2011)

What about Parfümerie Pieper, Silvia? Or Parfumdreams? I didn't check, though.
  	I got Epatant and Dragon (RA Lacque) for Christmas, and both are so beautiful!


----------



## s_lost (Dec 27, 2011)

bis said:


> Thanks, I am good  How are you doing?  Which one of the Illusions d'ombre are you looking for?


  I'm ok, but really missing the winter   I'm in love with Illusoire and Myrifique! Do you have any of them?  





Anneri said:


> What about Parfümerie Pieper, Silvia? Or Parfumdreams? I didn't check, though.
> I got Epatant and Dragon (RA Lacque) for Christmas, and both are so beautiful!


  Thanks, Dorit!!! And I just remembered that sephora.fr delivers in Germany \o/  Good to know that you liked it! Dragon is really gorgeous, I'm tempted since it's been discontinued ^^  Great to hear from you lovely German gals


----------



## bis (Dec 28, 2011)

s_lost said:


> I'm ok, but really missing the winter  I'm in love with Illusoire and Myrifique! Do you have any of them?


  Oh, how could you?  Waiting 45min in the snow and cold for a bus that was supposed to come?   I have Myrifique  and Illusoire too. Epatant was the color that I wanted from the moment photos and swatches come out, but on me it is really very, very subtle :dunno:  Btw, did any of you try the new EL eye liners?


----------



## s_lost (Dec 28, 2011)

bis said:


> Oh, how could you?  Waiting 45min in the snow and cold for a bus that was supposed to come?   I have Myrifique  and Illusoire too. Epatant was the color that I wanted from the moment photos and swatches come out, but on me it is really very, very subtle :dunno:  Btw, did any of you try the new EL eye liners?


  LOL. Instead of waiting in a 30 degrees summer, sweating and wearing constantly a hat and sunglasses? Yeah, I'd rather take my chances with the snow   It'll be these 2 colors then  I wanna check if the new collection is already available in Germany (I've a friend visiting, so she can bring me). The blush Horizon may be the most perfect already made   I didn't try the liners, what do you think of them?


----------



## bis (Dec 28, 2011)

s_lost said:


> LOL. Instead of waiting in a 30 degrees summer, sweating and wearing constantly a hat and sunglasses? Yeah, I'd rather take my chances with the snow  It'll be these 2 colors then  I wanna check if the new collection is already available in Germany (I've a friend visiting, so she can bring me). The blush Horizon may be the most perfect already made  I didn't try the liners, what do you think of them?


  :lol: I'll bottle up the snow and send it to you as soon as we get more. In the meantime, please enjoy the warm summer evenings for me too   Horizon blush is lovely    I think the liners rock. Very pigmented, very soft and yet still stiff enough that you can properly draw with them. No idea though why they are limited edition. I really like them. The black is also very dark.


----------



## *JJ* (Jan 9, 2012)

are gareth pugh and iris apfel ever going to show up on the austrian mac site?!
  	grrr... i'm getting impatient..


----------



## Anneri (Jan 9, 2012)

I think GP isn't online in Germany either...


----------



## *JJ* (Jan 27, 2012)

anyone know what's being released in february?


----------



## bis (Jan 27, 2012)

*JJ* said:


> anyone know what's being released in february?


  Naturally, not sure what else we get. I am hoping for the new Mineralize concealer in Feb, but I am afraid we have to wait longer for it.   Edit: I think we might get the concealer sooner, already in February as it says already coming soon on the douglas.at website


----------



## hyazinth (Jan 29, 2012)

Anneri said:


> I think so! Marcel Wanders was, last year. Maybe it will be just online, though.
> Has anyone any idea about the next collections? What will be next?
> 
> It has been awfully quiet in this thread, hope all of you are well!


 
  	Hi girls and guys 

  	I havent been here for a while now  because I was and still am so busy with studying...I missed it )
  	Also to be honest I cut down my MAC purchases :/ I already have so much, that I cant use it in one life *hehe* and I am still kind of anoyed about MAC as well. So I kind of skipped the last Collections like the Holliday Collection.
  	I agree with dorni and everyone else thinking the same: over 30€ for 1,5g Pigment is redicoulus....I definitely won't buy anything from that Collection. I dont want to support that price development.

  	What did you girls get from Daphne Guinnes and Iris Apfel?

  	I think about getting the new pigments Aurora and Nebula and some nailpolishes.


----------



## Anneri (Feb 6, 2012)

Hello lovelies! It's been awfully quiet in this thread! I've the feeling that a lot of long-time posters are quietly slipping away, and that's sad. 
  	Well, after deciding to kip DG for the longest time, last week I had a minor lapse and finally got Aurora.
  	Of course I got some of the IA lippies and love them all!

  	And last week I went wild with Naturally. I just love the minaralized stuff...


----------



## bis (Feb 6, 2012)

Anneri said:


> Hello lovelies! It's been awfully quiet in this thread! I've the feeling that a lot of long-time posters are quietly slipping away, and that's sad.  Well, after deciding to kip DG for the longest time, last week I had a minor lapse and finally got Aurora. Of course I got some of the IA lippies and love them all!  And last week I went wild with Naturally. I just love the minaralized stuff...


  Details, lady  Much more. What did you get from IA? And how do you like Aurora?   You and me both, I could bathe in the Mineralized stuff. Btw, did someone try the new Mineralized concealer already?


----------



## Anneri (Feb 6, 2012)

Okay, let's see - I LOVE Aurora! I wore it with a dark e/s as a simple smokey eye last week. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	I got Scarlet Ibis and Party Parrot and Let me Entertain me from IA.

  	No, didn't get to test the Concealer yet. But I did get Early Morning MB, TF, CL, SH and Daylight. And the Brush! (Loving the brush.) And I've of course the two new perm MES (posted pics in the thread.).


----------



## cutemiauw (Feb 7, 2012)

Hi everyone!! Glad to see many of you here.

  	I miss being here so much! I've been busy too since Thanksgiving, and then on Christmas/New Year we went on vacation to my hometown. Much needed because I had been feeling so burned out!

  	@Hyazinth I've been not buying much from MAC either. I checked their last collections and nothing really excites me to justify purchase. I promised myself to just buy stuff I love and need... and currently it's really hard to find something that fits there (too much stuff in my drawer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

  	Originally I wanted the MSFs from Naturally, but they both shows up as shimmer on me. Uncool. 

  	Have any of you seen the Laura Mercier for Spring 2012? I love the creme blush (Innocent Peach) so much!

  	@Anneri How was your vacation to the US?


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 7, 2012)

Hey everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Anneri - I got a little out of control with Naturally too. I got both MSFs, all three blushes, two MES and the brush. My biggest MAC haul to date I think. But I'm a neutral addict and also love mineralize stuff, so I couldn't resist. I'm still waiting fot Fresh Honey and Blonde MSF to arrive. And I agree - Aurora is absolutely beautiful!

  	I would like to try the new concealer, but I saw comparison swatches with Moisturecover, both in NW15 and the mineralize one looks quite yellow compared to it. So I'm a little hesitant to order it.


----------



## bis (Feb 7, 2012)

Anneri said:


> Okay, let's see - I LOVE Aurora! I wore it with a dark e/s as a simple smokey eye last week.   I got Scarlet Ibis and Party Parrot and Let me Entertain me from IA.  No, didn't get to test the Concealer yet. But I did get Early Morning MB, TF, CL, SH and Daylight. And the Brush! (Loving the brush.) And I've of course the two new perm MES (posted pics in the thread.).


  The brush is lovely  As is EM and CA  I have  the new concealer but I am not sure what I think about it yet, I'll try again once it gets warmer and my skin does not feel like 3000 year old parchment.  If I'd not know if better I'd say that you made a pic of my SG, I swear they look identical. Never thought that possible 


cutemiauw said:


> Hi everyone!! Glad to see many of you here.  I miss being here so much! I've been busy too since Thanksgiving, and then on Christmas/New Year we went on vacation to my hometown. Much needed because I had been feeling so burned out!  @Hyazinth I've been not buying much from MAC either. I checked their last collections and nothing really excites me to justify purchase. I promised myself to just buy stuff I love and need... and currently it's really hard to find something that fits there (too much stuff in my drawer  )  Originally I wanted the MSFs from Naturally, but they both shows up as shimmer on me. Uncool.   Have any of you seen the Laura Mercier for Spring 2012? I love the creme blush (Innocent Peach) so much!  @Anneri How was your vacation to the US?  :hug:


  Welcome back, I hope you had a great and relaxing time. I know the drawer problem


----------



## cutemiauw (Feb 8, 2012)

bis said:


> Welcome back, I hope you had a great and relaxing time. I know the drawer problem


  	Thank you . I did, it's nice to be around old friends and family 

  	Argh my skin is also getting flaky and dry thanks to the super cold weather... I'm using Avene's gel face wash and it seems to help with the sensitivity, at least it's not getting worse. Hope you all stay warm! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (with a glass of wine... always a good idea )


----------



## Anneri (Feb 8, 2012)

Hey lovelies!

  	Happy to know that I'm not the only one getting out of control with Naturally! Today I did my first real look with it - SH all over the lid (I've a wonderful one where you can pick up different colors with your brush quite easily), the lighter color as highlighter, and TF in the crease. And can I say again how much I LOVE the brush? It's fab! I icked up a little too much TF, but blending with the brush is so easy! EM as blush (so crazy pigmented, but I would love MAC to release more colors with this texture) and a Clinique chubby stick on the lips (mega melon).
  	What's you all's next haul? I'll be skipping Vera (maybe I'll pick up Industrial, that's the only P/G I don't own) and am still undecided on Shop/Cook.
  	I just moved back home last week from Munich and am looking for a job (again), but feeling very confident that something fabulous will turn up!

  	Astrid, Florida was wonderful. I really enjoyed our trip. The hotel was wonderfully luxe (rooftop pool!), I enjoyed the weather, the ocean, the beach - and everything else. Loved the food, loved the people, loved the city and the shopping malls. I'd go back in a second.
  	Have you tried some kind of cold cream in this weather? I also enjoy mixing a bit of MAC's careblend oil in my moisturizer.

  	Bis - grinning at 'drawer problem'. I had such a time to fit all my stuff I brought back from Munich in cupboards, drawers and such (my colleagues were veeeeery genorous with parting gifts *cough*). Do you like SG? I haven't worn it in a look yet, but am quite wary of its glitteryness...

  	Hi Hyazinth and Naynadine!


----------



## bis (Feb 8, 2012)

cutemiauw said:


> Thank you . I did, it's nice to be around old friends and family   Argh my skin is also getting flaky and dry thanks to the super cold weather... I'm using Avene's gel face wash and it seems to help with the sensitivity, at least it's not getting worse. Hope you all stay warm! :cheers:  (with a glass of wine... always a good idea )


  Sounds very good, maybe I'll have a look at the Avene. ATM I apply Bepanthen 2-3 times a day to keep my face from cracking when I smile. And I am not asking you what the weather was like on your trip  We could do cocktails, they have a Caribbean, warm touch to them 


Anneri said:


> Hey lovelies!  Happy to know that I'm not the only one getting out of control with Naturally! Today I did my first real look with it - SH all over the lid (I've a wonderful one where you can pick up different colors with your brush quite easily), the lighter color as highlighter, and TF in the crease. And can I say again how much I LOVE the brush? It's fab! I icked up a little too much TF, but blending with the brush is so easy! EM as blush (so crazy pigmented, but I would love MAC to release more colors with this texture) and a Clinique chubby stick on the lips (mega melon). What's you all's next haul? I'll be skipping Vera (maybe I'll pick up Industrial, that's the only P/G I don't own) and am still undecided on Shop/Cook. I just moved back home last week from Munich and am looking for a job (again), but feeling very confident that something fabulous will turn up!  Astrid, Florida was wonderful. I really enjoyed our trip. The hotel was wonderfully luxe (rooftop pool!), I enjoyed the weather, the ocean, the beach - and everything else. Loved the food, loved the people, loved the city and the shopping malls. I'd go back in a second. Have you tried some kind of cold cream in this weather? I also enjoy mixing a bit of MAC's careblend oil in my moisturizer.  Bis - grinning at 'drawer problem'. I had such a time to fit all my stuff I brought back from Munich in cupboards, drawers and such (my colleagues were veeeeery genorous with parting gifts *cough*). Do you like SG? I haven't worn it in a look yet, but am quite wary of its glitteryness...  Hi Hyazinth and Naynadine! :hello:


  The MB texture is divine  Yes to more colors. Yes, they are super pigmented but very blendable, which most of them are not for me.  I have not worm SG yet, I am still carrying around in my bag and every time I see it on the train, I tell myself to take it out and use. Just put it it out  Love the brush, will get at least another one  I was wearing CA a lot on its own with black liner and red lips.   Thanks for saying that I am not alone with the "drawer problem"


----------



## Anneri (Feb 11, 2012)

bis said:


> *Thanks for saying that I am not alone with the "drawer problem*"


	Over here a brand new Muji store opened this week, and my bf and I went there to browse today. I love their storage systems, and I saw a wonderful container I plan to get when we move to a new flat. http://www.muji.eu/pages/online.asp?V=1&Sec=9&Sub=38&PID=3044
  	I also love this: http://www.beautybutterflies.de/2012/02/wir-habens-getan.html (I'd want this with a Hollywood style mirror, though - Katjamo showed hers here on Specktra and I love it).

  	In other news, I got Fresh Honey today and was invited to the Shop/Cook Event.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Feb 11, 2012)

Anneri said:


> *Over here a brand new Muji store opened this week,* and my bf and I went there to browse today. I love their storage systems, and I saw a wonderful container I plan to get when we move to a new flat. http://www.muji.eu/pages/online.asp?V=1&Sec=9&Sub=38&PID=3044 		 			I also love this: http://www.beautybutterflies.de/2012/02/wir-habens-getan.html (I'd want this with a Hollywood style mirror, though - Katjamo showed hers here on Specktra and I love it).
> 
> In other news, I got Fresh Honey today and was invited to the Shop/Cook Event.


	Oh, where's the new Muji store? Munich?


----------



## Anneri (Feb 12, 2012)

No, in Frankfurt! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	(There's one in Munich already.)


----------



## cutemiauw (Feb 12, 2012)

Oooh the desk is pretty! I also love Muji's storage, as they look very nice, not some cheap looking stuff .
  	Do you know where to get Hollywood style mirror, Anneri? I've been dreaming about that too.

  	Fresh honey is pretty! And have fun at the event . When is the release date of Shop/Cook over here?


----------



## Anneri (Feb 12, 2012)

Hey Astrid! Re the Hollywood style mirror, look at Katjamo's thread here: http://www.specktra.net/t/159432/cheap-hollywood-style-mirror-made-with-stuff-from-ikea

  	I think Shop/Cook will come out at the beginning of March.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Feb 12, 2012)

Cool. Where is the Muji store in FFM? Kaiserstr?


----------



## Anneri (Feb 12, 2012)

Yes - right across the street from the MAC store!


----------



## Mac-Guy (Feb 12, 2012)

Anneri said:


> Yes - right across the street from the MAC store!



 	That's a great location!


----------



## MACina (Feb 14, 2012)

Anneri....where in Florida did you stay?

  	I have been there twice and enjoyed both trips so much.
  	On our first trip we traveled around by car and visited many wonderful places and the second time we stayed in Orlando only
  	to visit Disneyland etc.




Anneri said:


> Hey lovelies!
> 
> Happy to know that I'm not the only one getting out of control with Naturally! Today I did my first real look with it - SH all over the lid (I've a wonderful one where you can pick up different colors with your brush quite easily), the lighter color as highlighter, and TF in the crease. And can I say again how much I LOVE the brush? It's fab! I icked up a little too much TF, but blending with the brush is so easy! EM as blush (so crazy pigmented, but I would love MAC to release more colors with this texture) and a Clinique chubby stick on the lips (mega melon).
> What's you all's next haul? I'll be skipping Vera (maybe I'll pick up Industrial, that's the only P/G I don't own) and am still undecided on Shop/Cook.
> ...


----------



## Anneri (Feb 14, 2012)

South Beach, Miami. We made some day trips, but basically we just stayed there. I'd go back there in a minute!

  	I just came back from grocery shopping and saw that my dm already has the Maybelline Color Tattoos. I got the silver-grey one to test them out, because I've been waiting for ages for MAC to release a grey or silver paintpot. The taupe one looked very good as well.
  	I also got one of the L'Oreal Infallible Shadows in Sahara - such a pretty color!


----------



## MACina (Feb 14, 2012)

That sounds great!I am sure that you had a lot of sun....


  	I have already  checked these Maybelline Color Tattoos out at dm too but did not get any.
  	For me the white one is most interesting because I think that it would make a nice base for nearly all eyeshadows.
  	I do already have Chanel Fantasme and it is great!I love white bases.MAC Chromaline White is also very nice.
  	Please let us know how it works for you.




Anneri said:


> South Beach, Miami. We made some day trips, but basically we just stayed there. I'd go back there in a minute!
> 
> I just came back from grocery shopping and saw that my dm already has the Maybelline Color Tattoos. I got the silver-grey one to test them out, because I've been waiting for ages for MAC to release a grey or silver paintpot. The taupe one looked very good as well.
> I also got one of the L'Oreal Infallible Shadows in Sahara - such a pretty color!


----------



## cutemiauw (Feb 14, 2012)

Ah sun... it somehow seems so far away in this kind of weather... *dreams away*

  	Anneri, thanks for the beauty table links . I can't wait to get them! (although, unfortunately I have to move to another apartment first before that could happen)

  	Must check the dm later on today. I didn't really pay attention to the Color Tattoos review before, thinking that it will be a very long time before they even got here . I'll let you know if I get anything


----------



## Anneri (Feb 14, 2012)

Looking forward to it!

  	Does anyone know which stores - if any - still carry Revlon? They got pulled out of Kaufhof, I think - does anyone know more?
  	I want to try their new Lip Butters!


----------



## cutemiauw (Feb 14, 2012)

Hmm, last time I saw them having a huge clearout sale at my local Karstadt. I'll remember to check next time I go there if they still have the brand.


----------



## MACina (Feb 14, 2012)

I have already heard so much of these....are they really that great?


  	At the moment I am soooo much looking forward to getting the Tendertones from Shop/Cook 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  	I love them so much and MAC has not releasend any since 2008....such a long time.




Anneri said:


> Looking forward to it!
> 
> Does anyone know which stores - if any - still carry Revlon? They got pulled out of Kaufhof, I think - does anyone know more?
> *I want to try their new Lip Butters!*


----------



## Anneri (Feb 14, 2012)

I don't know, but I'm always dying to try new and hyped beauty products! *g*


----------



## MACina (Feb 14, 2012)

.......me too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	But never mind.....we are all addicted to beauty products 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Anneri said:


> I don't know, *but I'm always dying to try new and hyped beauty products!* *g*


----------



## Anneri (Feb 22, 2012)

Hello ladies! Yesterday was the event for Cook/Shop at my FS. It was horribly crowded and WMS apparently sold out after 20 minutes. i didn't really enjoy it... We did get a GWP, though - a piggie! I got Madly Personal from Stylishly Yours - if any of you has ideas what to do with it your most welcome! I never ever wear pink e/s. I tried it as a blush today and have the feeling I look a bit feverish - oh well.
  	Does anyone know if we get the cute Tote and sponges/gloves too and if Douglas has it?


----------



## Anneri (Feb 22, 2012)

Hello ladies! Yesterday was the event for Cook/Shop at my FS. It was horribly crowded and WMS apparently sold out after 20 minutes. i didn't really enjoy it... We did get a GWP, though - a piggie! I got Madly Personal from Stylishly Yours - if any of you has ideas what to do with it your most welcome! I never ever wear pink e/s. I tried it as a blush today and have the feeling I look a bit feverish - oh well.
  	Does anyone know if we get the cute Tote and sponges/gloves too and if Douglas has it?


----------



## Mac-Guy (Feb 22, 2012)

Anneri said:


> Hello ladies! Yesterday was the event for Cook/Shop at my FS. It was horribly crowded and WMS apparently sold out after 20 minutes. i didn't really enjoy it... We did get a GWP, though - a piggie! I got Madly Personal from Stylishly Yours - if any of you has ideas what to do with it your most welcome! I never ever wear pink e/s. I tried it as a blush today and have the feeling I look a bit feverish - oh well.
> Does anyone know if we get the cute Tote and sponges/gloves too and if Douglas has it?


	It's such a shame that they don't have enough stock to last through an event. I hope they will restock for the release.


----------



## Anneri (Feb 22, 2012)

Nope they won't. I asked that. I really don't like it. In all fairness, it's the first time that happened to me at an event. And one lovely MUA got one WMS for me still, after they allegedly were sold out.


----------



## MACina (Feb 22, 2012)

That sounds really bad!And I am sure that it was no fun....

  	But I hope that you were able to get all your goodies!
  	It is great that you got WMS....it is unbelievable that they won`t restock for the official release.

  	Unfortunatly I do not know anything about the gloves or sponges.I would love to have the gloves!



Anneri said:


> Hello ladies! Yesterday was the event for Cook/Shop at my FS. It was horribly crowded and WMS apparently sold out after 20 minutes. i didn't really enjoy it... We did get a GWP, though - a piggie! I got Madly Personal from Stylishly Yours - if any of you has ideas what to do with it your most welcome! I never ever wear pink e/s. I tried it as a blush today and have the feeling I look a bit feverish - oh well.
> Does anyone know if we get the cute Tote and sponges/gloves too and if Douglas has it?


----------



## Anneri (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi Ladies! Did you haul anything today? Did you get everything you wanted? Share! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Oh, and are there any news about Chen Men, TDF and if the pearlglides are really permanent?


----------



## MACina (Mar 2, 2012)

Hallo Anneri!

	I am still waiting for some goodies to arrive....did you get everything?Did you go back to the store for more?

  	As far as I know Chen Man will be released around March 12th or so....it is already listed on the website but saying "Coming soon".
  	Unfortunatly there is no information about TDF.It is available on the UK site but not here.That is not a good sign for me.....or maybe it will
  	come out later together with Chen Man???
  	I read that the Pearlglides are permanent and I really hope so.

  	Have a wonderful weekend Ladies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Anneri said:


> Hi Ladies! Did you haul anything today? Did you get everything you wanted? Share!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anneri (Mar 3, 2012)

I went to my FS today and asked my super nice MUA about TDF and she confirmed that it's still coming, but was and is delayed. She unfortunately didn't have any infos on when it could be released. I forgot to ask about the PGs, though. *headdesk*
  	I was in quite a foul mood today so I did a bit of retail therapy, and came home with the CMB quad. I'm really curious how it will look with my brown eyes when the colors (for me) scream for a blue eyed wearer! I also bought some clothes, amongst other things I scored to skirts from Zara for 10€ each! Which cheered me up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	But while I'm hearing about nice spring weather from all other regions in Germany, here it's still grey and dreary and it depresses me. Boo, weather, boo! I want spring!


----------



## Mac-Guy (Mar 3, 2012)

Anneri said:


> I went to my FS today and asked my super nice MUA about TDF and she confirmed that it's still coming, but was and is delayed. She unfortunately didn't have any infos on when it could be released. I forgot to ask about the PGs, though. *headdesk*
> I was in quite a foul mood today so I did a bit of retail therapy, and came home with the CMB quad. I'm really curious how it will look with my brown eyes when the colors (for me) scream for a blue eyed wearer! I also bought some clothes, amongst other things I scored to skirts from Zara for 10€ each! Which cheered me up.
> 
> 
> ...



 	Maybe you'll get TdF with Chenman...


----------



## MACina (Mar 3, 2012)

These are great news 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Thank you Anneri!

  	I think that CMB will look pretty with your brown eyes.I really like the quads from this collection.Especially S&D and CA are perfect for me!
  	MAC has released so many lovely quads with the last collections.


  	I want summer.....for me it could be summer all year round 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	But today we had sunshine....maybe you have it tomorrow then!



Anneri said:


> I went to my FS today and *asked my super nice MUA about TDF and she confirmed that it's still coming*, but was and is delayed. She unfortunately didn't have any infos on when it could be released. I forgot to ask about the PGs, though. *headdesk*
> I was in quite a foul mood today so I did a bit of retail therapy, and came home with the CMB quad. I'm really curious how it will look with my brown eyes when the colors (for me) scream for a blue eyed wearer! I also bought some clothes, amongst other things I scored to skirts from Zara for 10€ each! Which cheered me up.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 3, 2012)

Anneri said:


> Hi Ladies! *Did you haul anything today? Did you get everything you wanted? Share!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	I hauled some items, but didn't go too crazy as I have to stick to a budget. But I accidentally ordered the same lipstick twice, LOL. I was stalking the sites almost all night, and while half asleep I placed an order, only to order the same lipstick again on the MAC site - not remembering I already ordered it before. That's how 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 MAC makes me. My MAC order still didn't arrive though, so knowing my luck with the MAC site I might not even receive the 2nd l/s. And my Beck order with the two Vera powders didn't arrive either. I'm kinda nervous about that, hopefully I'll get them.
  	But I had a pleasant surpise with my Breuninger order, I received a full size Helena Rubinstein anti-aging lip gloss/cream worth 47 Euro as a sample. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've already been wearing it all day, this stuff feels amazing on the lips!

  	My favourite thing I got was the Aloha pigment stack I think, love the colours.


----------



## Anneri (Mar 20, 2012)

I was at the Douglas MAC counter today and the lovely MUA told me that Vera and Shop/Cook will be out until the end of April and that we don't get any new collections in April. Her book said May for Reel Sexy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	While I take the 'no new collections' with a grain of salt, they had nearly everything from the aforementioned collections in stock - even Watch me Simmer! I saw inside their drawers, and they were nicely filled. New policy at MAC?!


----------



## Mac-Guy (Mar 20, 2012)

Anneri said:


> I was at the Douglas MAC counter today and the lovely MUA told me that Vera and Shop/Cook will be out until the end of April and that we don't get any new collections in April. Her book said May for Reel Sexy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	Sounds like you get Reel Sexy, ED, TC and Hey Sailor all at once. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  At least you have some time to save up.


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 20, 2012)

Anneri said:


> I was at the Douglas MAC counter today and the lovely MUA told me that Vera and Shop/Cook will be out until the end of April and that we don't get any new collections in April. Her book said May for Reel Sexy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	As far as I know Tres Cheek will come out in April. A couple of people have been told that at different counters as far as I can remember, and also bloggers got that info directly from MAC. So I'm really surprised that the MUA you talked to had different informations. I guess we just have to wait and see. It's definitely hard to believe that there aren't any collections coming out in April after we had so many the last couple of months.


----------



## bis (Mar 20, 2012)

Anneri said:


> I was at the Douglas MAC counter today and the lovely MUA told me that Vera and Shop/Cook will be out until the end of April and that we don't get any new collections in April. Her book said May for Reel Sexy. :blink:  While I take the 'no new collections' with a grain of salt, they had nearly everything from the aforementioned collections in stock - even Watch me Simmer! I saw inside their drawers, and they were nicely filled. New policy at MAC?!


  Sounds like they fixed the forecasting? I asked an MA about the limited stock and she said that they are working on fixing the forecast and have more. Maybe that could be it? I for one will not complain


----------



## Anneri (Mar 21, 2012)

Okay, nun bin ich klüger!

  	Mac Chat von heute:

  	Hallo. Danke für Ihre Interesse an MAC Cosmetics. Mein Name ist 'Janine'. Was kann ich für Sie tun?
  	Anneri: Ich habe eine kurze Frage zu den Kollektionen die im April rauskommen werden. Was kommt raus? Tres Cheek und Reel Sexy?
  	Janine: Reel Sexy wird erst im Mai erscheinen!
  	Janine: Tres Cheek mitte April, glaube ich!
  	Janine: Im April kommt dann Tres Cheek, Prep & Prime Erweiterung (Serum & Skin Smoother) und Lippgloss Erweiterungen mit Konturenstiften
  	Janine: Die werden aber wieder rausgehen!
  	Janine: Nur PP bleibt im Sortiment
  	Janine: Auch die Blusher sind limited!
  	Anneri: Ist die Lipgloss-Sache Tour de Fabulous?
  	Janine: Ab Mai kommt dann wieder mehr "Farbe"
  	Janine: Japp
  	Anneri: Super!!! Kommen dazu auch die GGlosse, oder nur die Liner?
  	Janine: Tour de Fabulos sind Glosse und LipLiner
  	Janine: Aber leider alle Limited!


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 21, 2012)

Anneri said:


> Okay, nun bin ich klüger!
> 
> Mac Chat von heute:
> 
> ...


	Thanks for the info!


----------



## cutemiauw (Mar 21, 2012)

Oh my, I feel like I'm so behind on the MAC collection, I don't even have a clue of what you're talking about .
  	Thanks for the info, Anneri!

  	Now I want some lipglosses from Tour de Fabulous (Rich & Witty and Tour de Fabulous)


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Apr 6, 2012)

Kann man Batiste Trockenshampoo irgendwo in Deutschland kaufen? Ich fahre heute nach Deutschland und wundert mich  Ich möchte dass sehr gern probieren.


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 6, 2012)

Katjamo said:


> Kann man Batiste Trockenshampoo irgendwo in Deutschland kaufen? Ich fahre heute nach Deutschland und wundert mich  Ich möchte dass sehr gern probieren.



 	Es ist im Douglas Onlineshop erhältlich, also nehme ich an, dass es auch in den Filialen zu finden ist. Aber wahrscheinlich nur in Großstädten.


----------



## Anneri (Apr 6, 2012)

Ich habs - ehrlich gesagt - noch nie gesehen. Ich benutze Schauma Cotton Fresh, und das bekommt man ganz einfach im dm.
  	Übrigens, Katjamo - bei dm bekommt man inzwischen Essie und Catrice! Besonders Catrice hat gerade ganz schöne Kollektionen, also falls Du auch Drogerie-Makeup magst, guck's Dir mal an!


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Apr 7, 2012)

Vielen dank beide. Ich freue mich an ein deutsche Discount beauty Einkäufen


----------



## hyazinth (May 1, 2012)

Hi everybody...again time goes by so fast...I can't believe it...



cutemiauw said:


> Oh my, I feel like I'm so behind on the MAC collection, I don't even have a clue of what you're talking about .
> Thanks for the info, Anneri!
> 
> Now I want some lipglosses from Tour de Fabulous (Rich & Witty and Tour de Fabulous)


  	 Same here *lol* I just had to check the collections that I "missed". Luckily there was nothing that I would really have needed 
  	From the coming collections I am looking forwar to the "In extra Dimention" Collection eyeshadows, they look pretty nice and seem to have a good texture....

  	@Anneri: From me too, thanks for the infos


----------

